# Good things that happened today



## CJIS

I could not find the "Good things that happened today thread" so I posted a new one.

While it happened late yesterday The MassCops.com website is up and running.


----------



## CPT Chaos

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

I was starting to get MassCops withdrawals. Thank Goodness it's back up.
Welcome back everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## k12kop

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Okay, already bragged about my younger girl and her grades Big sister just finished first year of college and informed me she passed all her classes.


----------



## Mass

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Good thing is that MC1 is back!


----------



## cc3915

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

I actually spent the day outside and away from computers. I didn't miss MC, fb or anything else computer related one bit. LOL


----------



## CJIS

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

I too was outside for part of the day and will be outside all day Fri. and Sat. Hope it stays nice out and it will be a "Good Thing"


----------



## Tango_Sierra

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Spent part of the day at the golfing range with a few buddies then dinner after. I havent golfed in a few years, felt great!


----------



## SPINMASS

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

My fiance has her Deans dinner tonight for Vet school. Today is her last day of Veterinary school as well although she doesn't graduate until Sunday. I am sooo glad that it is over!


----------



## 8MORE

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Got up nice and early this morning to enjoy my morning coffee and the sunrise. It's a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

The gas company is on the way to replace the two year old water heater,dam morden crap only lasted two years.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*



SPINMASS said:


> My fiance has her Deans dinner tonight for Vet school. Today is her last day of Veterinary school as well although she doesn't graduate until Sunday. I am sooo glad that it is over!


CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH, *SPINMASS*!!!! That's a wonderful accomplishment, for sure.

Me? I am in grad school, and today I received the grade for the class about which I cared the most. I got the "A" that I wanted, and now I can live with every other grade that I get over the next several years. That was the only A that really mattered. Phew.

_**takes a long pull from a beer -- a root beet**_


----------



## fra444

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Stbbrn sat there with the kiddos tonight and I watched as the 11, 10 and 7 year old all sat and tried to feel baby Paige kicking!!! Was an amazing sight.


----------



## cc3915

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Matsuzaka pitches a one hit shutout for the Sox and the Celtics totally decimate the Magic.


----------



## Goose

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Getting home after spending the last week on the road working on job stuff and training classes...man, I missed my dog AND my bed!


----------



## Coopstah

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

*Enjoyed another beautiful day, did some yard work, mowed the lawn, and stepped in dog shit(my own dogs) - otherwise it was a damn good day....LOL - Of course stayed Sober..!*


----------



## Coopstah

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

*Spent the day with my wife on her day off and of course, today was exactly four months sober....life is not bad away from the bottle - NOT bad at all !*


----------



## Tango_Sierra

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Today I stretched out on my lounge chair in the backyard with a drink and did NOTHING :shades_smile:


----------



## CJIS

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

my M1 Garand came from the CMP


----------



## Mozzarella

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

The day is still young, any minute now something good should happen. Until then, its off to work. I wish that I wasn't programed to be a responsible person and mooch off the system for a while. Can someone show me how?


----------



## vttroopah

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

I passed my PT test in 90+ heat and am now drinking heavily to forgot that my knees and back are old.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

I guess this is good news my brother is no longer suffering and passed quietly.
Thank you everyone for your prayers and condolences.


----------



## cc3915

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*



kwflatbed said:


> I guess this is good news my brother is no longer suffering and passed quietly.
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and condolences.


Harry,

My sincere condolences to you and your family and may your brother rest in eternal peace.


----------



## HistoryHound

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

I received a tremendous compliment today. I learned that someone I'm friendly with trusts me enough to confide in me. But, what made it a good day is that I was able to contact some of my resources & get this person some information. As well as a phone # for someone who can help him further. He just has to call & say I sent him.


----------



## CJIS

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*



kwflatbed said:


> I guess this is good news my brother is no longer suffering and passed quietly.
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and condolences.


Sorry for your loss but speaking first hand you are right about the suffering part.


----------



## GreenMachine

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

I'm on a roll for winning trials this week for big cases.


----------



## lpwpd722

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*



kwflatbed said:


> I guess this is good news my brother is no longer suffering and passed quietly.
> Thank you everyone for your prayers and condolences.


So sorry Harry,
You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. What a great man you are to realize and be able to let your brother go and to know he is no longer suffering.


----------



## cc3915

The DJIA is up 218


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle13

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Got some summer classwork done and hit the gym for over an hour all before noontime. Time to get a walk in with the dog to round out the morning.


----------



## fra444

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Sweet lm!!!


----------



## retired2000

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

I had mentioned a while back my divorce left me with nothing. Well I just moved into a new apartment. I may not have my sailboat or golf once a week but I have my ocean back. Yup right here on the beach. Best nights sleep I've had in a long long while.


----------



## mpd61

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Got offered a fantastic deal on a nice duplex in a quiet town, got some money from a guy who owes me, and found out my credit score went up 100 points in the last 60 days!
:teeth_smile:


----------



## retired2000

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*



retired2000 said:


> I had mentioned a while back my divorce left me with nothing. Well I just moved into a new apartment. I may not have my sailboat or golf once a week but I have my ocean back. Yup right here on the beach. Best nights sleep I've had in a long long while.


I look at my post and I just want to say I didn't mean to sound flip. Just happy to have part of my life back. As far as good things that happened today, well I woke up this morning without a hangover. Haven't had one in two years. Don't plan on having one tomorrow either. I went to bed last night knowing I spent the last 24 hrs being a decent person. I guess what I'm saying is when I wake up in the morning that's a start of good things that happen to me today.:smug:


----------



## HistoryHound

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

My neighbor was baking this morning & sent over a nice big plate of homemade pastries. Diet be damned.


----------



## Foxy85

*Re: Good things that happened today thread!*

Got out on time from my day shift....Simple enough, yet it doesn't happen as often as I would like.


----------



## kwflatbed

I finaly got a nights sleep.


----------



## Eagle13

LawMan3 said:


> I took a couple days off, went to two DMB concerts over the past two nights with some friends, and had a hands-down GREAT time! Life is good!


The wife and I are going next week when they are in Mansfield. Can't wait!


----------



## Eagle13

LawMan3 said:


> Nice! My lady and I will be there on the 7th too :shades_smile:


Us too, reserved seating, her first DMB experience.

Good thing today:
Did some Spring cleaning, school work and caught a nap!


----------



## Guest

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## RJ145

Got my plane tickets for my trip to Arizona in a few weeks. That's got me pretty excited.


----------



## cc3915

Spread 15 tons of blue stone on my driveway. Now to hydrate with cold bud lights, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8

Oldest daughter (8) learned how to do laundry, we will see how long the excitment of doing laundry lasts.


----------



## cc3915

DEI8 said:


> Oldest daughter (8) learned how to do laundry, we will see how long the excitment of doing laundry lasts.


I say after about 4 loads, but it's good for her to learn. My daughter was doing her own laundry starting around the 7th grade.


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> Just wait till she decides the laundry is really extra dirty... and doubles or triples up on the detergent! :regular_smile:


...or overloads the washer/dryer to the point that the motor almost burns out. LOL


----------



## Coopstah

DEI8 said:


> Oldest daughter (8) learned how to do laundry, we will see how long the excitment of doing laundry lasts.


she's already learning about her independence huh - good for her, although hopefully the measuring cup will be helpful to her otherwise UH OH .....LOL


----------



## HistoryHound

DEI8 said:


> Oldest daughter (8) learned how to do laundry, we will see how long the excitment of doing laundry lasts.


If you have a top load, listen for the inevitable unbalanced load. My kids were really good at first, but after a while got kind of lazy about it. I've gone down the cellar to fix the balance & found my machine practically dancing around my basement.


----------



## Coopstah

LMAO - thats hysterical because my nephew did the same thing and i went down celler and the washing machine was doing the irish jig across the celler floor....:teeth_smile:


----------



## DEI8

Got a new front loader, soap is all automatic she should not be able to screw anything up. She has done 3 loads today, so far uneventful.


----------



## mikey742

Scored another eight hours overtime tonight on top of the sixteen I already did.


----------



## DEI8

mtc said:


> I scored an OT for the day shift... now trying to figure out how to get princess to work...
> 
> DEI8 - make sure you're careful with the detergent - DON'T put vinegar in the machine - makes the detergent suds up unbelievable!


How the hell would you have figured that out. Vinegar???


----------



## Coopstah

*i bet those socks must walk on their own when your boys FINALLY take them off to be washed - lol to funny..!*


----------



## Coopstah

*LMAO - i dont know how you mums do it - it takes a special lady to be a mum...hows it going tonight ? i dont think we've ever communicated or spoke before on here ! *


----------



## 7costanza

I ran into my next door neighbor, former Marine and decorated Vietnam Veteran, of course we start talking politics,guns ,the usual male bonding stuff and he says " O yeah I got something for you " and gives me 2 brand new pre ban 30 rnd mags for my ar, these things were still in the plastic....gotta love them Marines.


----------



## TRPDiesel

7costanza said:


> I ran into my next door neighbor, former Marine and decorated Vietnam Veteran, of course we start talking politics,guns ,the usual male bonding stuff and he says " O yeah I got something for you " and gives me 2 brand new pre ban 30 rnd mags for my ar, these things were still in the plastic....gotta love them Marines.


Your lucky, the only thing my neighbors every give me is a headache.


----------



## HistoryHound

Thanks for the tip on the vinegar. I've only had the new machine a couple weeks so I haven't had to use it yet. Glad I didn't have to learn the hard way.


----------



## DEI8

HistoryHound said:


> Thanks for the tip on the vinegar. I've only had the new machine a couple weeks so I haven't had to use it yet. Glad I didn't have to learn the hard way.


MTC had it backwards, if you put a little vinegar in with the soap it will clean much better.

let me know how it works!!!


----------



## cc3915

DEI8 said:


> MTC had it backwards, if you put a little vinegar in with the soap it will clean much better.
> 
> let me know how it works!!!


Alt+F4 :teeth_smile:


----------



## DEI8

Today is the start of my free mini vacation, two ADO's and two DOR's. Gotta love line changes, especially to the holiday line.


----------



## DEI8

mtc said:


> Vinegar causes the HE soap to over foam, causing rinsing problems.
> 
> I've had my machines for 5 years... learned the hard way.
> 
> (They use so much less water than a top loader, so even a little matters)


Your no FUN!! I wanted to hear the horror story when HH tried it.:stomp::banghead:


----------



## HistoryHound

DEI8 said:


> Your no FUN!! I wanted to hear the horror story when HH tried it.:stomp::banghead:


Wow. Gee thanks a bunch. :tounge_smile: I was going to take MTC's advice anyway. Better to be safe than sorry. I'll just stick to using vinegar to clean the coffee maker & what not.


----------



## DEI8

HistoryHound said:


> Wow. Gee thanks a bunch. :tounge_smile: I was going to take MTC's advice anyway. Better to be safe than sorry. I'll just stick to using vinegar to clean the coffee maker & what not.


I'll make it up to you.

DON'T ever use regular dishdetergent in the dish washer. It really makes a big mess!!!!

Lets just say by the time I was done the kitchen floor was really clean.


----------



## TRPDiesel

Took the foster pooch I got last week to the vet and he didn't charge me for it...


----------



## TopCop24

Getting called for a 4th detail this week $$$$


----------



## TRPDiesel

mtc said:


> Had an almost civil dialogue with the son's girlfriend. She might actually start thinking I really don't have three heads and spikes on my hands!


You don't?


----------



## TRPDiesel

mtc said:


> Nope, only two heads, and the spikes were surgically removed!


Too bad they were not retractable.... That could come in handy


----------



## DEI8

5 Year old finally took off the training wheels.


----------



## thewife

Made the right call today!!!


----------



## cc3915

thewife said:


> Made the right call today!!!


That's always a good feeling.


----------



## Coopstah

*Sober life is damn good to me*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Had my first ever real massage yesterday  Was worth every dime I paid for it, No it was not the kind that USMCMP gets in p-town or Snipe gets at the mall in the janitors closet.


----------



## vttroopah

The wife got in a wreck yesterday and *noone *(including the baby and pregnant woman in the other vehicle) got hurt.


----------



## HistoryHound

Glad to hear everyon is ok.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> Had my first ever real massage yesterday  Was worth every dime I paid for it, No it was not the kind that USMCMP gets in p-town or Snipe gets at the mall in the janitors closet.


Aren't they wonderful. My doctor made them part of my treatment plan. I go every other week. Then I come home & tell the family what a rough day I had :teeth_smile:


----------



## vttroopah

Thanks. It was one of those "another foot and..." type crashes. But, again, noone hurt. No blood, no foul.


----------



## k12kop

I sent love letters to both those moon bats at South-Yarmouth High School.


----------



## Beal Feirste

*I purchased a ticket which allows me to travel on one of those flying machines. *


----------



## Beal Feirste

LawMan3 said:


> Three days with a combined total of about 33 hours sleep. Ah it was nice indeed.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Xk1arFgLwE"]YouTube- Bon Jovi - I'll Sleep When I'm Dead[/nomedia]


----------



## TopCop24

About 30 of my classmates got a golden ticket today....I however got a big fuck you from the job :adolf:


----------



## Roy Fehler

I re-registered for the latest incarnation of MC.


----------



## 8MORE

Roy Fehler said:


> I re-registered for the latest incarnation of MC.


Glad you made the journey!!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

Just got off the phone with the mister. In just under an hour he is heading for the airport and on his way to Boston!


----------



## cc3915

Heading to Ireland this afternoon. Please hold all my calls. :teeth_smile:



Boston Irish Lass said:


> Just got off the phone with the mister. In just under an hour he is heading for the airport and on his way to Boston!


I'll wave to BF as our planes pass. Thanks for all your help BIL.


----------



## kwflatbed

cc3915 said:


> Heading to Ireland this afternoon. Please hold all my calls. :teeth_smile:
> 
> I'll wave to BF as our planes pass. Thanks for all your help BIL.


Enjoy and say hello to all of the Sullivans you meet for me.


----------



## HistoryHound

cc3915 said:


> Heading to Ireland this afternoon. Please hold all my calls. :teeth_smile:
> 
> I'll wave to BF as our planes pass. Thanks for all your help BIL.


BIL, wishing a safe trip for the mister. Enjoy having him here while you can. I'm sure you've got a lengthy honey do list.:teeth_smile:

CC, have a safe flight & enjoy the trip. Ireland is on my places to go while I'm young enough to enjoy it list. Is it too late for me to hide in a suitcase?


----------



## cc3915

HistoryHound said:


> Is it too late for me to hide in a suitcase?


Thanks HH....my suitcase is full, but I may be able to find room for you in the landing gear well. :shades_smile:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

HistoryHound said:


> BIL, wishing a safe trip for the mister. Enjoy having him here while you can. *I'm sure you've got a lengthy honey do list*.:teeth_smile:


I just finished mowing the "front" lawn so that as we pull into the driveway he's under the impression he's got down time for a few days :wavespin:

---------- Post added at 11:38 ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 ----------



cc3915 said:


> Heading to Ireland this afternoon. Please hold all my calls. :teeth_smile:
> 
> I'll wave to BF as our planes pass. Thanks for all your help BIL.


His plane lands at 4:05, customs should be done with him by around 8ish 

Have a fantastic time CC, as I know you will!

HH - it is most definitely such a beautiful place. The weather is fantastic year round (from a New England stand point) and the fares are cheap cheap cheap in the off months such as February or October.


----------



## DEI8

Got to go to the movies with the wife, saw Grown Ups. Not half bad.

Selma made the movie

















Absolutely unfucking believably HOT!!!!!


----------



## Coopstah

*I wouldn't call it a good thing - i Relapsed - i'm SOBER tonight though - back to the drawing board*


----------



## CJIS

Well the only good thing that has happened is I went up to NH to relax. Now it looks like I may return to a layoff. So much for relaxing.


----------



## HistoryHound

Hang in there Coop. The good thing is that although you got knocked down, you got up again. It's a new day & a fresh start.


----------



## Roy Fehler

Nothing.

Nothing good has happened today.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Roy Fehler said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Nothing good has happened today.


 Look at the positive...nowhere to go but up


----------



## KozmoKramer

I had a glorious day with the fam.
Outside on the deck, a Wiffle Ball game, a nice swim in the new pool, a margarita or 3, and winding it up with a great meal of spaghetti and meatballs.
Days like this are way too far and few between. It's a shame we have to work so hard and so long to reap so few great days like this.


----------



## Guest

Even though my better plans fell through  , I *partly* made up for it with half a day on the bike and a nice lunch on an outdoor patio.


----------



## Guest

The best thing about today is I'm not stuck in the horror show of traffic that 93S was yesterday. I moved my son to Potsdam NY over the weekend, comming home I fogot to factor in the Loudon race. 9 hours on the road, stop and go from concord to the mass border.


----------



## k12kop

School's Out For The Summer!!.......now go annoy your neighbors kids.


----------



## Hush

Chicago Handgun ban overturned
Byrd kicks the bucket
Thunderstorms coming to kill this heat


----------



## HistoryHound

I just found out that the friend who we were worried about is safe & getting the help he needs.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

Today I watched a moron run a stop sign then preceed to blow out his tire on the curb as he made turn, serves you right ya jackass!


----------



## cc3915

I'm back in the USA and in a cab on my way to get my car in Weymouth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coopstah

*Welcome home CC - Weymouth huh ? I'm in Randolph - stop by for dinner - i am cooking Osso Bucco*








*LOL*


----------



## Big.G

Driving down the road today, I had a Jeep pass me going the other way that had an American flag across their hood. Hell yeah! :teeth_smile:


----------



## vttroopah

I got mirror brushed during a MV stop I-91. Walked away angry but unscathed.


----------



## DEI8

The $200.00 rebate from the washer and dryer I bought for the misses came in today. 
Oh and I had some pretty good steak tips with some good company.


PS... SSSSSHHHHHH she does not know about the rebate!!!


----------



## HistoryHound

DEI8 said:


> The $200.00 rebate from the washer and dryer I bought for the misses came in today.
> Oh and I had some pretty good steak tips with some good company.
> 
> PS... SSSSSHHHHHH she does not know about the rebate!!!


Was it a manufacturer or the state rebate? I sent for mine, but still haven't heard anyting. Got my free detergent coupons from Maytag, but still waiting on the money. Haven't heard anything from the state yet. I'm waiting for about $600 between the two. So far, I've only received the $50 from the electric company rebate on the fridge. I'm just wondering when I should start bugging them.


----------



## Guest

Today my 13-mo old got a hold of my cell phone and managed to turn it on, get past the security screen (which apparently isn't very secure), and call her daddy on his cell at work. When daddy called home and told me she had just called him, I found her on the couch, ready to send him an email. Luck or genius??? I'm voting genius. ...But now i know to be more careful where I leave my phone. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> WHAT was the email ??


Just random letters. 
-Or a secret code. Hmmm...


----------



## DEI8

HistoryHound said:


> Was it a manufacturer or the state rebate? I sent for mine, but still haven't heard anyting. Got my free detergent coupons from Maytag, but still waiting on the money. Haven't heard anything from the state yet. I'm waiting for about $600 between the two. So far, I've only received the $50 from the electric company rebate on the fridge. I'm just wondering when I should start bugging them.


The rebate was a manufacture rebate, bought last day of April. Have not gotten any thing back on the $50.00 yet.


----------



## Big.G

right.as.rain said:


> Just random letters.
> -Or a secret code. Hmmm...


Maybe they're Russian spies... The only way to find out is by waterboarding them.... :wink_smile:


----------



## Guest

I got to kiss my kids goodnight (me going to bed, not them) after two straight mid --> day shift doubles.


----------



## HistoryHound

After nagging her for nearly a year, my daughter finally came up with her short list of colleges that she wants to visit. Finally! Now if I could just convince her to apply to the school that I know she will end up picking anyway & not have to spend 5 days in the car driving to all corners of the state.


----------



## 263FPD

The Baptism of my son at the Sacret Heart in N.A.
A nice little party afterward and dropping off food to the Troops at my wife's PD. Overall a great day.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

263FPD said:


> The Baptism of my son at the Sacret Heart in N.A.
> A nice little party afterward and dropping off food to the Troops at my wife's PD. Overall a great day.


Congrats! :shades_smile:


----------



## cc3915

Went to a Cape Cod League baseball game and watched Falmouth beat Yarmouth.


----------



## 8MORE

263FPD said:


> The Baptism of my son at the Sacret Heart in N.A.
> A nice little party afterward and dropping off food to the Troops at my wife's PD. Overall a great day.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## HistoryHound

Got my $250 rebate from Maytag today.


----------



## Hush

My new Spyderco came in the mail today! Time to send the old one back for some much needed refurbishment.


----------



## CJIS

I was challenged as a Juror and did not have to serve on a case that was going to take a week.


----------



## vttroopah

Three days of training = three days without having to speak with any "clients."


----------



## lpwpd722

Well this was last weekend. My son won$10000 on a scratch and the next day I won $2000


----------



## CJIS

We got some rain that we needed.


----------



## cc3915

CJIS said:


> We got some rain that we needed.


How times change.


----------



## lpwpd722

mtc said:


> Dayum! Did I read that right? Ten thousand on a scratch ticket?
> 
> Can we rub elbows?


Sure, but my son won the 10k, I only won the small 2k.

Another thing I am happy for today....I just found out my grandchild is a girl. (SHE is not due until November, just in time to spoil her at Christmas)


----------



## Guest

A buddy with a pool........ An unGodly amount of booze to choose from.......... And a box of Cubans...... Ahhhhhhhhhhh. A buzz. A filthy mouth and shriveled up skin. It's like a sore dick, ya just can't beat it. Obie, I believe you work in God's country.


----------



## DEI8

Started the first picking of fresh corn from the garden, straight to the grill.

It was good!!!


----------



## Hush

My Surefire E2E came in the mail. $50 on ebay, not too shabby.


----------



## DEI8

Finally complainant rests.


----------



## HistoryHound

I finally got all my rebates & the thousand bucks my former insurance company owed us. Now I can fix my escrow account before the bank recalculates my payments.


----------



## DEI8

10 counts charged to the 10 persons jury and all 10 counts found in favor of the three defendants!:teeth_smile:


----------



## jettsixx

3 hours and 40 minutes til vacation


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> Finding out I was right all along !!
> 
> Oh God I can't wait till Monday !!
> 
> Buaaahaaahaaa !!!


It's going to be better on Monday when you get to see the look on everyone's face when they find out you were right.:teeth_smile:


----------



## 7costanza

Enjoyed my first meal in 3 days.....Agawam Diner at 5am...2eggs over easy,toast,homefries...and a piece of banana cream pie...best meal ive had in years.


----------



## cc3915

7costanza said:


> Enjoyed my first meal in 3 days.....Agawam Diner at 5am...2eggs over easy,toast,homefries...and a piece of banana cream pie...best meal ive had in years.


After all you've been through, you deserve it bro.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

Had an awesome day with a family cookout on the cape :shades_smile:


----------



## DEI8

Shed is water tight, Bottle of Moscato, and a Nice bUZZ:wavespin::wavespin:


----------



## DEI8

LawMan3 said:


> Sounds like a damn relaxing day, bro! Yes, I'm jealous.


No need to be jealous, I have to go to work at 2300... BLAH..... First nights back really suck!!!!


----------



## DEI8

Double's do suck till the pay day comes around, Then the wife is very happy. Weather is georgeous out, 85 with a nice breeze.


----------



## Deuce

Day at the driving range and lunch with my boy.. great quality time..


----------



## Coopstah

*"officially" we're no longer in foreclosure - now thats a good day*


----------



## Guest

1) The lady who waved me down and pulled up alongside me earlier while motioning for me to roll my window down. When I asked her what was up she said "thank you". When I asked her what for she pointed to the rear of my car, assumedly at my veteran's plate, and thanked me for my service. It's been awhile but it sure felt good.

2) Had a great dinner with my best friend tonight. Had one of the best filets of my life drowned with some laughs and bullshitting. Avoided all the highway construction on my way home and took the long-cut through Randolph to get here. Great night for a 2 hour, helmet back and goggles on the forehead drive...... Thank God I had me 27 with me.


----------



## DEI8

mtc said:


> I know where I'm headed next time I don't get out of work on time to hit the packy.


Anytime kiddo....


----------



## LGriffin

"The boss" drinks those Farphucks concoctions at over five dollars a cup but bitched at me yesterday for buying a $10 bag of joe, NOT FROM the aforementioned hippy den 

I brewed my first pot this morning and it tastes very good:smug:


----------



## HistoryHound

LGriffin said:


> "The boss" drinks those Farphucks concoctions at over five dollars a cup but bitched at me yesterday for buying a $10 bag of joe, NOT FROM the aforementioned hippy den


I'd have to start ordering my Kona coffee beans directly from Hawaii instead of buying the much lesser quality "Kona" or should I say Fauxna from BJ's if that ever happened.


----------



## 7costanza

My Dr called ...severe damage...but no cancer..phew.


----------



## cc3915

7costanza said:


> My Dr called ...severe damage...but no cancer..phew.


Great news 7!!!! :thumbs_up: Too bad about the damage though.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> My Dr called ...severe damage...but no cancer..phew.


Good news......... I was wondering why the goat and sheep were so quiet.


----------



## cc3915

Leaving on a road trip to Florida.


----------



## Guest

54 minutes until my vacation starts, and my liver ENDS.


----------



## Michele

7 hours until my vacation starts!!! Mass and Block Island


----------



## HistoryHound

7costanza said:


> My Dr called ...severe damage...but no cancer..phew.


Good to hear it's not cancer. Hopefully they can do something about the damage & you'll be feeling better in no time.


----------



## Guest

After 8 yrs of marriage and 2 kids, getting back into the size I was in high school. :wavespin: Oh, and hubby is happy too. :smug:


----------



## Deuce

right.as.rain said:


> After 8 yrs of marriage and 2 kids, getting back into the size I was in high school. :wavespin: Oh, and hubby is happy too. :smug:


OK.. You initiated.. Prove it....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

right.as.rain said:


> After 8 yrs of marriage and 2 kids, getting back into the size I was in high school. :wavespin: Oh, and hubby is happy too. :smug:


That could go either way.....I remember some"big boned" girls in hs that looked much better later:regular_smile:


----------



## Guest

justanotherparatrooper said:


> That could go either way.....I remember some"big boned" girls in hs that looked much better later:regular_smile:





Deuce said:


> OK.. You initiated.. Prove it....


Ok, NO and NO. 
I am a married woman, but I am a more slender married woman than I was a few years ago. 
That is all. :smug:


----------



## DEI8

justanotherparatrooper said:


> That could go either way.....I remember some"big boned" girls in hs that looked much better later:regular_smile:


Hate to say it but they are still "Big Boned", your standards have just changed...


----------



## HistoryHound

After 20ish years, I can still get into the same size I was in high school. It's just that it takes such a long time to change all the size tags in my new clothes.:smug:


----------



## vttroopah

Came home yesterday to a blonde wife. And no Snipe.... you can't have pictures.


----------



## DEI8

vttroopah said:


> Came home yesterday to a blonde wife. And no Snipe.... you can't have pictures.


A new look will get you in trouble. I learned that the hard way. 18 years worth.


----------



## HistoryHound

I found a long lost relative the other day & we talked today for the first time.:teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

Love being Husky. hahahahaa. With all the BS going on in my life these days I found some solstace in this today: :teeth_smile:










I mean, it WANES in comparison to a DD Waffle sandwich but..........


----------



## jettsixx

Ok I'm a little late but I got an 11 1/2 hour lucrative detail yesterday.


----------



## 7costanza

I went to North Shore Firearms and only spent 11 dollars.....I had no choice since im broke but still thats good.


----------



## Guest

Got the new Maxim in the mail today with a BLONDE Lohan on the cover.......... YUM.


----------



## fra444

Snipe I love the two pieces of chicken with sauce and cheese between them!!!! It makes your damn heart want to stop but its F-ING GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## LGriffin

Got rid of a couple of hippies today, feels good.


----------



## Guest

Actually had a Judge send an ADA back into the hallway to speak with the Defense Atty and his client because he didn't believe the stipulations of the plea were severe enough. SOME days I actually have faith in my court. SOME.


----------



## DEI8

16 hours Oscar Tango this week


----------



## Coopstah

*Exactly one year ago today my wife and i bought our house WOW does time go by - WHEN YOU"RE HAVING FUN - it was a tough year however it was well worth it ! :wavespin:*


----------



## Guest

Countryfest !!!!!!!!!!!
(sorry JBarrett)


----------



## DEI8

LawMan3 said:


> As of 0800, I'm OFF for four days - which will include the M&G and a mini vacation to Maine :shades_smile:


 Hey by any chance you wanna trade, I will take the few days in Maine, and you can stay here and coach the wife through the beauty of child birth.


----------



## DEI8

LawMan3 said:


> Sorry brother, no can do...But I'll be sure to make a toast to you and your wife at the M&G though!! :beer_yum:


 I should be there, unless things make a drastic in the next 36 hours.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Got our tickets for Jersey Boys today! YEAH!! 

Colonial Theater Orchestra Row V. OH BABY!
_Who Loves You
Sherry
December 1963
My Eyes Adored You
Dawn
Swearin' to God_
 
If you're working in Boston on the 29th of December, shoot me a PM, I might need a ride from the restaurant to the theater.
BTW, A nice to-go meal for you and your partner from Maggianos Little Italy would certainly be part of the deal.  (You know I'm good for it.)


----------



## Hush

Got a job! Not _*THE*_ job, but just got on with Lifeline as an EMT. Picked up my uniform, shined my boots, and first day is tomorrow!


----------



## cc3915

Hush said:


> Got a job! Not _*THE*_ job, but just got on with Lifeline as an EMT. Picked up my uniform, shined my boots, and first day is tomorrow!


Hey congrats Hush. Hang in there on _*"THE*_"


----------



## kwflatbed

I finally had a face to face with my mortgage company.The outcome looks good for
a permanent reduction at 4.9 and $300. a month reduction, it only took 15 months
to get it.


----------



## Rock

Took my 7 year old to his first game at Fenway Park yesterday. I've been waiting a long time for that day. I know it's a day I'll never forget. It was drizzle and windy but he did't seem to care. What a great day.


----------



## KozmoKramer

I'll bet it was the best $400.00 you ever spent, Rocko!


----------



## Rock

With out a doubt. 

The toughest part is saying no to all the requests. "Can I have a foam finger? a hot dog? An ice cream? Cotton candy? etc, etc, etc" I said yes to more than I thought I would.


----------



## TopCop24

Said no to a detail tomorrow morning so I could go play 18 with some of the fellas


----------



## KozmoKramer

The 3 bulls taking in another Fisher Cats game tonight and the home team walking off after a nice 6-3 win! And all without Shawn Bowman.


----------



## Guest

Bianca De La Garza gave me my morning........... NEWS.


----------



## Eagle13

Ran out of gas, almost panicked, then remembered I have a second tank.:smug:


----------



## Guest

Went to see the Blue Angels with my grown son we had a great time. The angels were awesome as always. If we just could of talked the other 250,000 folks out of comming it would of been a perfect day.


----------



## Guest

Special thanks to the smokeshow who passed me her 30% off coupon in line today at Banana Republic.......... More lOOt to blow on hookers, guns and firetrucks tonight down Marina Bay. I'll do an extra shot of te-kill-ya just for her. And TWO for Pvt. Cowboy who caught the sniffles and can't come out anymore. :wavespin:


----------



## Dazy5

I had this kid talking to me at work tonight... Asked me to dinner, said I wasn't interested. Said he would stab himself in the face with a Hershey's special dark chocolate bar if I didn't say yes... I still said no (apparently he's all talk). Next was a billboard with my name on it... all set with that. Finally a rose everyday delivered to work for a month, and then a month from now he would ask again. Ummm.... I told him I was leaving now. Haha!

I didn't have my car with me because I decided to play mechanic and couldn't get it fixed in time for work. My cousin works with me part time and he was giving me a ride home. The kid was waiting outside so I told my cousin to meet me out back. The kid stopped him and the convo went like this:

kid: I really struck out in there, huh?
cuz: yeah you did
kid: but I was polite
cuz: that's good...
kid: what about the rose thing? That's good right?
cuz: Sounds stalkerish to me
kid: Oh no! I'd have a different person everyday bring it in. Hey, you work at the jail right?
cuz: how do you know?
kid: I have family that work there. (name's random CO's) My father was killed in the hub when he was working there (I think that's what they call it.. anyways hasn't been a CO death there.)
cuz: So how do you know I work there?
kid: hmmm.. Maybe from the ff exam? (Cousin didn't take it)
cuz: okay.. I'm exhausted. I'm going to leave now.

He knew he was a con because he recognized the jail tattoos, and warned me. I'm actually glad I didn't have my car there, and that my cousin was there. AND that I didn't have my nametag on! :happy:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

WOW Dazy. You're spot on - thank God you didn't have your car, had your cousin with you and didn't believe this guy in the first place.


----------



## Inspector

You know Dazy I really hope that they are easy with LTC's for jail personnel where you live because I see a big difference between a weirdo approaching a police officer when he knows there is a good chance she's carrying and approaching a CO who probably isn't.


----------



## 7costanza

Nothing good has happened today.


----------



## cc3915

7costanza said:


> Nothing good has happened today.


LOL. That reminds me of a sign that my in-laws have on their house.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> My 3 year old just pee'd on the potty for the first time successfully! :wavespin:


Before you know it he'll be giving 7cantmisstheseatastanza lessons.........


----------



## Nuke_TRT

SniperGAF said:


> Before you know it he'll be giving 7cantmisstheseatastanza lessons.........


Who you kidding, 7 sits to do his business :shades_smile:


----------



## Tuna

Got the boat in from Wildcat tonight. Low fuel, no fish and the seas beginning to build. One more shot at it tomorrow before some asshole named Earl visits Fri. This was good.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

found out my x is moving to Arizona .....Im a so happy


----------



## Guest

iPhone FOUR bitches........ It TRULY was plug n play. Only thing I had to do was reenter my email password. Everything else carried directly over. Any of you cheap fucks want a 3gs ?


----------



## Deuce

Opening day for college football..


----------



## kwflatbed

I just got a phone call my youngest son is out of surgery for
a cancerous tumor on his pancreas,they said it was a success 
and they got it all.


----------



## cc3915

kwflatbed said:


> I just got a phone call my youngest son is out of surgery for
> a cancerous tumor on his pancreas,they said it was a success
> and they got it all.


Great news Harry. Wishing for a speedy recovery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce

kwflatbed said:


> I just got a phone call my youngest son is out of surgery for
> a cancerous tumor on his pancreas,they said it was a success
> and they got it all.


Great news


----------



## HistoryHound

That's great news. Wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

kwflatbed said:


> I just got a phone call my youngest son is out of surgery for
> a cancerous tumor on his pancreas,they said it was a success
> and they got it all.


Glad things went well for him Harry. Thank god


----------



## Guest

Pvt Cowboy and I are heading out for a night of cold drinks with a group of friends. Lock up your daughters and girlfriends.


----------



## 263FPD

SniperGAF said:


> Pvt Cowboy and I are heading out for a night of cold drinks with a group of friends. *Lock up your daughters* and girlfriends.


My 5 and 2 year old????? WTF!!!


----------



## Mozzarella

Whew, thankfully my girls are brunetts. Mrs. Mozz is the blonde and she could use someone to talk to...


----------



## k12kop

Wife and the girls had a safe flight home, no more sitting around in my underwear....and no I didn't let them out of the house last night.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Waking up after a night out with Sniper and NOT having a raging hangover... *Phew!*


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

mtc said:


> Rent-a-kid is done with training portion of basic training, has his cell phone back for evenings, texted to make sure we're still on for his graduation next Friday. (wouldn't miss it!)
> 
> Then casually said he'd like ME to put his Infantry Cord on him.
> 
> So proud! :teeth_smile:


 Thank him for his service for me...Enjoy FT Benning...maybe hit the DEnny's on VD drive.

---------- Post added at 10:19 ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 ----------



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Waking up after a night out with Sniper and NOT having a raging hardon... *Phew!*


 fify:timebomb:


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Waking up after a night out with Sniper and NOT having a raging hangover... *Phew!*


Speak for yourself:


----------



## DEI8

Added another one to the clan!!!:teeth_smile::help:


----------



## Dazy5

DEI8 said:


> Added another one to the clan!!!:teeth_smile::help:


Congrats!!!


----------



## kwflatbed

DEI8 said:


> Added another one to the clan!!!:teeth_smile::help:


Congrats !!!!!


----------



## cc3915

Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

Congrats


----------



## Mozzarella

Congrat's to Mrs. DE and you bro!


----------



## SinePari

SniperGAF said:


> Pvt Cowboy and I are heading out for a night of cold drinks with a group of friends. Lock up your daughters and girlfriends.


----------



## Mozzarella

SinePari said:


>


Sine, nice post...but what the phuck are your listening to?


----------



## Dazy5

First class of the semester was 10 minutes long! :bounce:


----------



## cc3915

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well, after the colonoscopy the Stealership gave me, they said I need to go see a proctologist to throw in a few stitches but, I can pick up my new truck on Friday morning.......


Nice rig. Good luck with it.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well, after the colonoscopy the Stealership gave me, they said I need to go see a proctologist to throw in a few stitches but, I can pick up my new truck on Friday morning.......


----------



## 8MORE

My ultra-liberal cousin in Ct. is starting to see the light after a few lessons and tips on my part.:shades_smile:


----------



## HistoryHound

After starting the day yesterday trying to reason with idiots, I finally found people who understand logic and have common sense. The good folks at Home Depot are going to replace my ultra-defective washing machine.


----------



## Dazy5

Got my laptop back today!! They replaced the system board, keyboard, top case and cables! It's like a new computer with all my old stuff still on it. And it was free! :happy:


----------



## DEI8

Dazy5 said:


> Got my laptop back today!! They replaced the system board, keyboard, top case and cables! It's like a new computer with all my old stuff still on it. And it was free! :happy:


If I were you I would put tape over the camera, the perve at the computer store has it linked to his own PC in a live stream.


----------



## Dazy5

DEI8 said:


> If I were you I would put tape over the camera, the perve at the computer store has it linked to his own PC in a live stream.


Hahahahahahaha!!!! I read this AFTER I was just dancing around in my room.... mg_smile:


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> If I were you I would put tape over the camera, the perve at the computer store has it linked to his own PC in a live stream.


DEI8, I haven't worked at that shop in YEARS !!!!!!


----------



## SinePari

Mozzarella said:


> Sine, nice post...but what the phuck are your listening to?





LawMan3 said:


> Whatever it is, he's been listening to it for quite some time now. Gotta love the REPEAT feature!!!


Try the new one. Fastway, 1983...before most of y'all were an accident in yer daddies' pants.

Sent from my yabba dabba doobie brothers tough actin' tenactin jelly doughnut


----------



## cc3915

Attended the retirement party of a friend and great boss. Threw down a couple with some good people......and the 80th RTT didn't even come up.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> ......and the 80th RTT didn't even come up.


I'm not holding my breath anymore. I'm putting in for a promotion at the mall.
.
.
.
.
Welcome back Empty Sea.


----------



## DEI8

Sunday Night Football, and the best part of it was Faith Hill kicking it off!!:dance:


----------



## cc3915

The Colts lost.


----------



## Mozzarella

After working 30 hours in 2 days, the phone rings for a shift coverage. First time ever I refused. Little SNF, little bit of good eats, life is good.


----------



## Coopstah

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoxxix0QQdU"]YouTube - 9/11 Budweiser Tribute[/nomedia]

Check this out what class Budweiser has.


----------



## Guest

Wish i could tell ya............. LOL


----------



## DEI8

Got four of my eight tree stands up and looking good.


----------



## cc3915

The Jets lost. :wavespin:


----------



## KozmoKramer

SinePari said:


> Try the new one. Fastway, 1983...before most of y'all were an accident in yer daddies' pants.


Jeez, leave it to you Sine. I just popped in _All Fired Up_.
I haven't listened to that in 15 years.
I'm bouncing between Fastway and Zebra. Having myself a nice 83' flashback.


----------



## DoD102

I woke up!!! :smug:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

I took my right as an American citizen very seriously and VOTED with my daughter attached to my hip as usual. 

But the fun part was stuffing two rude men at the check in table.

Gave my name and street address, one of the men asks my daughter (who is standing there in her school uniform) "What school do you go to?" 

She replies Notre Dame sir. "No, no - you go to this school right?" - "No sir"

The guy I gave my info to says "You're a Republican AND she goes to private school? You must be rich."

I found that rather offensive and inappropriate, but I smiled sweetly, laughed it off and said "Not quite"

So the jerkoff talking to my daughter says but you're Republican - and he said it very sarcastically. 

My response?

I'm not Republican because I'm rich. I'm Republican because I believe people should work hard, teach their children values and come to the country legally. You know, like the Democrats USED to believe. SHE goes to private school so that she will ALWAYS salute the flag and say a prayer.

I wanted to give him the big GFY - but my daughter did it for me without even meaning to. A great big smile and a "Nice to meet you sirs" and off we went. 
Some days, I really REALLY love that kid :wavespin:


----------



## HistoryHound

What a good kid. You taught her well. And, I have to say you and she were a lot nicer than I would have been. I would have had to tell him that yes, I am in fact rich & that I only brought my private school educated child with me because she needs to see how the other side lives. It would have been a complete lie, but since it sounds like the guy was a democrat he should be used to it.


----------



## Guest

Still on Cloud 9..........


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Supernatural wavelength connections... 

Don't ask me to explain.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

mtc said:


> I don't _remember_ 1983 !! :smoke:


I didnt exhist ! :tounge_smile:


----------



## retired2000

Over the last two months my life has tanked. Almost everyday something life altering has happened. I'll bounce back. Now for the good news. I'm still sober.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Keep your chin up, dont let the bastards win.
My good news, they caught the douches that broke into my truck. I may even get some of my shit back


----------



## cc3915

Jeff Perry, Jim McKenna, Tommy Foley and the Red Sox won and Guy Glodis lost. Plus, some nice Tea Party wins around the country. Looking forward to 2 November.


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Supernatural wavelength connections...
> 
> Don't ask me to explain.


Insert "future ex wife" joke here. LMAO bro.


----------



## Hush

Had a fantastic overnight shift last night. 1 call in 12 hours, and driving the Medic rig Priority 1 from Danvers to Boston made me feel like a little kid! It was definitely worth the exploding colostomy bag. Still getting used to the idea that Im getting paid to sleep sometimes. Not a lot, but enough I could start to resent sleeping on "my own time." Maybe I could be a hose dragger after all......nah still wish the lights overhead were blue.
For the first time, I'm really enjoying a job...can't wait to get started on my career!


----------



## kwflatbed

Watching 20+ wild turkeys this morning in the back yard.


----------



## cc3915

kwflatbed said:


> Watching 20+ wild turkeys this morning in the back yard.


And you didn't drink any of them?


----------



## Guest

The new Maxim came today with 3D Anna Kornikova. YUMMY. I Googled a drooling smily and came up with this. It'll do.


----------



## cc3915

USMCMP5811 said:


> :smug:


I can only imagine the strange posts we're going to see from you now. :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

Still on Cloud 9............. :wavespin:


----------



## Eagle13

2 more days to baby! (If the stubborn kid doesn't come by then)


----------



## Hush

LawMan3 said:


> *WHACKER ALERT :wink_smile: *(just kidding)


I had no doubt that was coming, but fuck it it was my first time and at least it was in some sort of official capacity :smug:

Dave, might be out your way Tuesday night grabbing drinks at Brew City.


----------



## HistoryHound

I, momentarilly, have no one to nag. After months of haunting them, I finally got the records from my former doctor's office. Can't read them, but at least I finally got the damn things. I've only been asking for them since April. And, the DPW finally took down the dead tree that the city said (in writing) needed to be cut down. It only took them since last December to do it. Finally, got my washing machine replaced. That only took 6 weeks. Thanks Home Depot. Maytag can kiss my ass. 

What am I going to do with all the free time that I will have now that I don't have to haunt these people?


----------



## jettsixx

HistoryHound said:


> What am I going to do with all the free time that I will have now that I don't have to haunt these people?


There is always the comments section of the Trash & Gossip or the Herald.

I got an 8 hr lucrative detail today. :smug:


----------



## Guest

A supervisor called me from work this morning and commended me for something I did yesterday. I almost dropped the phone. AND.......... He apologized for waking me. Maybe I was dreaming.........:wavespin:


----------



## jettsixx

Another detail :teeth_smile:


----------



## Beal Feirste

*Tottenham Hotspur (spits) 1-4 Arsenal.

Third round of the League Cup and we put the gypsies in their place at their own ground in the North London Derby. Up the Gunners!!*

Tottenham Hotspur 1-4 Arsenal - Match Report | Fixtures & Reports | Fixtures | Arsenal.com


----------



## 263FPD

SniperGAF said:


> A supervisor called me from work this morning and commended me for something I did yesterday. I almost dropped the phone. AND.......... He apologized for waking me. Maybe I was dreaming.........:wavespin:


I hear he is writing an email to the web site below to put you in for a medal

Awards_Program


----------



## HistoryHound

jettsixx said:


> Another detail :teeth_smile:


Keep it up. They're watching you at the Herald :smug: I'm going to have plenty of idiots to argue with over there if you keep this sort of activity up.



263FPD said:


> I hear he is writing an email to the web site below to put you in for a medal
> 
> Awards_Program


My favorite one:



> *METHOD THREE*
> 
> An officer may self submit a request with supporting document if available, stating actions that warrant recognition. The appropriate Awards Packet including a press release will be mailed. No limits on number of awards. A minimal administrative fee will apply. _Submit_


For those folks that know in their hearts that they deserve an award, even when the bastards in charge don't notice. Notice they only need a supporting document not documents. I guess the small administrative fee is proof enough of one's good work on the job.

The other day I came across an award that I got last year.

MOST SHIT ON AWARD

Your ability to be shit on has been noticed at the work place.
The way you handle it is exceptional.
People suck but there's a silver lining,
the people that you hate will die someday.
Life's tough, get a helmet.

Presented to me by my family. Written by my oldest (I swear I have no idea where she gets that sarcastic streak.)


----------



## Guest

I found a VERY evil way to apply an app on my iPhone today........ If my seat in Hell wasn't already reserved it sure is now.


----------



## Foxy85

My first trip to MHQ, ever..... man was I like a little kid in there. Some neat shit, I must say.

Westborough came in with their cruiser ( not sure what the issue was), but I noticed a little dodad ontop of the spot light. I'm thinking camera or something, but the Lt. comes over and tells me that it is thermal imaging, and when used, comes up on the MDT. Great for building checks, lost persons in woods, etc. Also stated that it works just the same during the day. I thought it was pretty _neato._

I also saw a Ford Edge getting fixed up for Milford P.D., thought that was interesting.

Saw a Somerville Cruiser that had decals everywhere possible, including "Somerville" on the rear windshield....

Saw some beat up sleds from Brookline as well.

Also got to network a bit too while there....All in all, twas a fun filled few hours while at MHQ.


----------



## cc3915

> Saw a Somerville Cruiser that had decals everywhere possible, including "Somerville" on the rear windshield....


With all the flooding they've had over the last couple of months, they'll need that in case their cruisers get washed away into Medford or Cambridge.


----------



## Hush

Got the night off, girlfriend took me to Foxwoods to see Louis CK. Hilarious show, got to meet him afterward, found the bar that serves free drinks with video poker, and she drove both ways!


----------



## RJ145

Got called for a job interview (not for a PD), its for this Tuesday. Been waiting for a bit for the call, I'm hoping all goes well.


----------



## DoD102

13.5 hrs OT in two days.


----------



## Guest

Just another day in Paradise.......... hahahaa
Pvt Cowboy, thanks for the shady spot under the Jeep. LMAO
She DOES carry alot of ONES...... Maybe I need to lOOk a little closer at things.


----------



## Foxy85

Just got back from Lincoln N.H. for a short little 2 day vacation. Beautiful up there this time of year. Did manage to see some idiot from Mass., tooling around town in a White Cadillac Escalade with dealer plates on it....gotta love it.

All in all, a great weekend. - You know you're out of shape when the 3/4 of mile "lost River" is giving you a hard time towards the end lmao.


----------



## DEI8

Foxy85 said:


> You know you're out of shape when the 3/4 of mile "lost River" is giving you a hard time towards the end lmao.


Did Lost River this summer with the kids, some of the crawl spaces were pretty dam tight, kids and I had a blast!!!!


----------



## jettsixx

Spent yesterday with my wonderful girl and one of my dogs. Went to an agility event in Greenfield and then poked around the western part of the state for the rest of the day. Was nice not to have to be anywhere for once. Stopped in Shelburne and walked around town for a while and looked at the glacier potholes. It was just a real nice relaxing day.


----------



## Mozzarella

Just went into my bedroom for a "Good thing that COULD have happend today". Other half was stone cold out. Oh well, Thank gawd for Sunday night football.


----------



## Hush

Added a stuffed animal to my gear bag today. We RARELY deal with kids, but seeing a 4 year old cry out of fear once, is far more than enough.


----------



## Guest

Baw Chicka Baw Wawwwwwww


----------



## HistoryHound

It hit me today that one of my little birds is spreading her wings, flying off on her own and succeeding. I know that this is a good thing, but a little part of me wishes she were still a little kid who needed her mommy.


----------



## grn3charlie

LawMan3 said:


> Keep those photos to yourself!!


Jeez, who hit that? Marvin the Martian??


----------



## Goose

grn3charlie said:


> Jeez, who hit that? Marvin the Martian??


Hey! That's Farva's girl!


----------



## Barbrady

How did the dolly get skid marks on the front? 



LawMan3 said:


>


----------



## Guest

HistoryHound said:


> It hit me today that one of my little birds is spreading her wings, flying off on her own and succeeding. I know that this is a good thing, but a little part of me wishes she were still a little kid who needed her mommy.


Mama's Song - Carrie Underwood | Music Video | VEVO


----------



## HistoryHound

SniperGAF said:


> Mama's Song - Carrie Underwood | Music Video | VEVO


That's one song that I didn't have on my ipod. Funny thing is, I was listening to Carrie Underwood when it hit me. Don't Forget To Remember Me - Carrie Underwood | Music Video | VEVO


----------



## Dazy5

The police finally know the name of a kid that's been stealing thousands of dollars in merchandise from my store and other surrounding ones for the past few weeks! I hope he comes in tonight!!! :devil:


----------



## cc3915

Dazy5 said:


> The police finally know the name of a kid that's been stealing thousands of dollars in merchandise from my store and other surrounding ones for the past few weeks! I hope he comes in tonight!!! :devil:


I pity him if he does. :teeth_smile: Well not really. Hope he gets locked up tonight.


----------



## fra444

half an hour left then off until Oct. 22 or maybe later then that!!!


----------



## cc3915

fra444 said:


> half an hour left then off until Oct. 22 or maybe later then that!!!


That's great fra. Good luck to you, stubborn and the whole tribe.


----------



## zm88

Got asked to vote for deval ptrick in front of the worcester police station so i got to fuck with them while waiting for the bus. My good deed for the day


----------



## Deuce

zm88 said:


> Got asked to vote for deval ptrick in front of the worcester police station so i got to fuck with them while waiting for the bus. My good deed for the day


Careful kid, word it correctly. They were at the corner of Belmont St and Worcester Center Blvd, *not* in front of the PD... Saying they were in front of the PD people might infer they were on the property and there at our behest.. And well, thems just fighting words...

Funny, they didn't bother me when I pulled out of the exit and sat at the lights. I'm an approachable fella....


----------



## zm88

Deuce said:


> Careful kid, word it correctly. They were at the corner of Belmont St and Worcester Center Blvd, *not* in front of the PD... Saying they were in front of the PD people might infer they were on the property and there at our behest.. And well, thems just fighting words...
> 
> Funny, they didn't bother me when I pulled out of the exit and sat at the lights. I'm an approachable fella....


My mistake guy, correction: they were on the outter perimeter near the police station but not on property. The guy looked so confident when he started his speech about the douchebag, not so much after i expressed my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## LGriffin

We took the kids to the Big "eh" today (yeah, started like my peeve) and the looks on their happy little faces is just priceless. There's no greater gift than being a parent.


----------



## Mozzarella

LGriffin said:


> There's no greater gift than being a parent.


Could not agree more...


----------



## Coopstah

Mozzarella said:


> Could not agree more...


I don't have any kids but i do have nephews and cousins and they bring out the best in me, they are the best !


----------



## cc3915

Yesterday my son married his girlfriend of seven years and to top it off, my daughter quietly announced that she's getting married next year.

Guess it's time to get that part time job I've been putting off for so long.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Kiddo moved up in rank in JROTC, he's now a "Master Sgt"... whatever that does.


Only one real difference. JAP is a Master Baiter down at the pier. Kiddo actually has minions that he can boss around and JAP works "by himself".


----------



## DoD102

Made the reservation at the hotel for our 30th wedding anniversary in April. Had to book in advance...


----------



## HistoryHound

Congratulations!


----------



## vttroopah

Woke up healthy, with a wife, job, two dogs, and a home in the mountains.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

The friggin' sun came out today.

*FINALLY. *

Now I don't feel like crap. When it's not sunny, I feel like I have zero energy, lack of strength... Can't function... It runs in my Kryptonian blood...


----------



## HuskyH-2

Hadnt eaten all day and since ive been sick needed something quick and low maintenance to eat. Looked in my understocked fridge and saw a thawed out package of thick cut bacon id brought up from the freezer the night before on a whim. In the crisper i saw a fresh head of iceberg lettuce and what appeared to be 2 fresh tomatoes.

Best BLT i ever ate.


----------



## Guest

HuskyH-2 said:


> Hadnt eaten all day and since ive been sick needed something quick and low maintenance to eat. Looked in my understocked fridge and saw a thawed out package of thick cut bacon id brought up from the freezer the night before on a whim. In the crisper i saw a fresh head of iceberg lettuce and what appeared to be 2 fresh tomatoes.
> 
> Best BLT i ever ate.


Thanks. Now I want a BLT.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## KozmoKramer

right.as.rain said:


> Thanks. Now I want a BLT.


I always want a BLT R-A-R.


----------



## Hush

Multiple times a day, I have to drive through the Rt 20 Waltham/Weston rotary. It seems to be overpopulated with douchebags who feel that because they live in Weston, they are entitled disregard yield signs. Tonight I got to go around it with my thumb holding down the air horn button. I was tempted to circle it twice.


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> I was tempted to circle it twice.


----------



## Guest

I put in 4 days notice at my job because they were screwing with my taking V days.


----------



## cc3915

5-0 said:


> I put in 4 days notice at my job because they were screwing with my taking V days.


Well played!


----------



## Guest

7 mins to go to a three day weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I have SO gotta ge me one of those !!


Here you go. Your VERY OWN air horn button.


----------



## Guest

Congrats Broseph !!!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza

After three brutal days of drugs,hallucinations ,sleeping about 20 hrs a day and knocking at deaths door it just went away and I had 2 days where I almost felt 100% ...I can't even express how much I appreciate the good days now there so few and far between.


----------



## HistoryHound

Hang in there 7. Hopefully, soon, those good days will get closer together. Then, one day you'll wake up & realize that it's been a while since you had a bad day.


----------



## GreenMachine

house full of family and lobstah tonight!


----------



## DEI8

GreenMachine said:


> house full of family and lobstah tonight!


I'll take the lobstah but as for the family, wike and kids OK, but the rest have gotta go...


----------



## Guest

GreenMachine said:


> house full of family and lobstah tonight!


Mmmmm, lobster... sweet, buttery, deliciousness... Like manna from Heaven.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915

Got the title for the car that I just paid off.


----------



## DEI8

cc3915 said:


> Got the title for the car that I just paid off.


Congrats CC I am glad that she is finally yours, she is a beauty!!!!!


----------



## cc3915

DEI8 said:


> Congrats CC I am glad that she is finally yours, she is a beauty!!!!!


Hahaha....yeah it was a very long road. Isn't she a beauty though?


----------



## Guest

Cider donuts - one of the best things about Fall in N.E. Mmmmm.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

10 hour road job holiday pay


----------



## cc3915

Over the last two days, I've been cleaning out my basement office of a lot of stuff that accumlated in over thirty years of work. I mean old ciation books from the 70's on and copies of reports that were produced with carbon paper. I found an old newspaper photo of me at a scene with a written note from my Lt. busting my balls for not wearing a hat, LOL....

Now I'm relaxing by the firepit burning it all. Lot's of memories, both good and bad, going into the atmosphere tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

I stepped on the scale today & I'm down 6 lbs :bounce: It's not much but it's a start.


----------



## 7costanza

I weighed 247 the week I got sick at the end of May. I just dropped below 205, I wish it was from working out but ill take it as something good.


----------



## cc3915

Rangers beat the Yankmees


----------



## Guest

I suppose I should move this over from the daily peeves thread (though morning sickness is a major peeve), but the happy news is that the mister and I are expecting #3! 


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915

Congratulations to you and the mister! I look forward to you posting all the weird things that you'll be eating in the what are you eating/drinking thread. :teeth_smile:


----------



## DEI8

USMCMP5811 said:


> I know you said that this makes 3 under 3...WTH, did Mr Rain attack you in the sturrups or something???? :wink_smile:
> 
> Congrats.


I think Mr and Mrs Rain need to invest in a TV or some board games!!!


----------



## HistoryHound

right.as.rain said:


> I suppose I should move this over from the daily peeves thread (though morning sickness is a major peeve), but the happy news is that the mister and I are expecting #3!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> I think Mr and Mrs Rain need to invest in a TV or some board games!!!


Hey, what can I say... MSP75 + the uniform = babies :wavespin: :inlove:


----------



## Tango_Sierra

The GF wanted to go to the range and shoot-she loved it! :shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

Tango_Sierra said:


> The GF wanted to go to the range and shoot-she loved it! :shades_smile:


I haven't been shooting in soooo long. My dad used to take me all the time. I wonder if you can shoot while preggo? Anyone know?


----------



## k12kop

Going to open house at my girls school tonight. She gets embarrased by the attention (high honor roll & perfect attendance) But what the hell, she deserves the attention!


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> I haven't been shooting in soooo long. My dad used to take me all the time. I wonder if you can shoot while preggo? Anyone know?


 My wifes doctor made us cancel a Turkey hunt in Maine last year:stomp:

She recomended against shooting.:banghead:


----------



## Guest

k12kop said:


> Going to open house at my girls school tonight. She gets embarrased by the attention (high honor roll & perfect attendance) But what the hell, she deserves the attention!


Are you one of those parents that sticks "honor student" bumper stickers all over your car?


----------



## k12kop

Never been one of those, Good to see a kid putting the effort into it after spending the day dealing with little no-loads.


----------



## 7costanza

Nothing good happened today...same as yesterday the day before and the day before..my pain specialist added another medication called neurontin its supposed to interrupt the constant pain signal from the nerves around my bladder to my brain, so far its just pushed me further down the never-ending cycle of being fucked up by prescriptions that you have 
to take to make you better...also I had to buy one of hose huge prescription pill organizers for the dozen pills I have to take several times a day...on second thought maybe I should move this to the daily peeve.....I'm out.


----------



## cc3915

Knowing the that MFY's won't be in the World Series this year. What's the tee time Arod?


----------



## 7costanza

I'm very thankful for a good day....I was able to get out in the fresh air do a little cardio, which for me is just a 20 min walk but I am thankful for a whole day of feeling good. I also got invited to a party Saturday night, so I'm praying that I will feel up to it, would be nice to see some old friends,I haven't been out since May 25th. I might even have a beer....Fuck it I've earned that much.


----------



## LGriffin

Excellent news, 7!
Hopefully it's all good from here.
You go to that party, even if you have to roll there in your bubble:tounge_smile:


----------



## Hush

Got my wings today, 5 months ahead of schedule!


----------



## 7costanza

Congrats.....I love Redbull..can't drink it anymore but it does give you wings.


----------



## 7costanza

Went to that party last night, awesome time, couple nurses, couple LEOs, one from Lynn PD, 2 from Glosta, lots of gun talk and politics and not a siingle libtard it was great to be surrounded by like minded individuals.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE

The good thing that happened to me today. I didn't get covered in the hep-C positive blood the drunk shithead was throwing around in the psych corner in the ER I work for when I was helping to control him.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> That's awesome! Wish more people would be like that....


Yah. Then you could wear your BDUs out more often to get free meals instead of boyfriends...............


----------



## cc3915

Washed 35 windows today.


----------



## DEI8

cc3915 said:


> Washed 35 windows today.


Congrats on the new job CC!!


----------



## cc3915

I washed the insides you dummy.....and some of the outsides until it started raining. :smoke:


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> I washed the insides you dummy.....and some of the outsides until it started raining. :smoke:


Are you for hire????? I need alot of work done round these parts. I pay cash or cold beer. Free Jameson's included.


----------



## cc3915

SniperGAF said:


> Are you for hire????? I need alot of work done round these parts. I pay cash or cold beer. Free Jameson's included.


Thanks for the offer, but I'll have to pass. As you can see, I've had a busy time of it and am pretty much done.


----------



## Hush

Put in a $45 alternator that solved at least 4 symptoms that was making my engine run "shitty", its now been upgraded to "bad". Put in some silver star headlights, and gave the car an oil change. The reason this is in the Good Things category: I did it all at work, while on the clock. Getting paid fix my car while at work, makes me feel like a........firefighter.


----------



## retired2000

LOL


----------



## Hush

Handing out halloween candy to kids in Lexington. 3 foot tall kid steps on my foot and rudely says "trick or treat." I farted directly into his face while his mouth was still open.


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> Handing out halloween candy to kids in Lexington. 3 foot tall kid steps on my foot and rudely says "trick or treat." I farted directly into his face while his mouth was still open.


So was that the trick or the treat?


----------



## Hush

Hush said:


> Working the 1900-0700 overnight tonight. Usually backs up to a 1300-2300 Friday shift, but without a partner they want me back in at 0900-1900. Was hoping to get a nice sleep, but got woken up at 0100 to scoop up some old broad with rectal bleeding who decided to leave a nice dump on the stretcher. Just got back into bed and we're getting sent out at 0230 for a psych transfer. Fuuuuuuuuuuck.


Well my straight 24 started slow, but we heard a call go out to deliver a patient from Boston to South Dennis, called dispatch with promises of sexual favors, and snagged the call for ourselves. Turned a normally busy Friday into one loooooooooong call, complete with a 2 hour nap and a stop for a nice sit down seafood lunch on the cape. Just rolled back to base in time to punch out and head home.:smug:


----------



## Dazy5

I finally bought that leaf blower. I almost got the whole yard done in 6 hours!! Apparently 20 leaf bags were not enough. I still had fun playing with my new toy! (toy=leaf blower lol)


----------



## DEI8

Wrote a 532.20 dollar check to my butcher, in return I got 685 lbs of home grown pork chops, ham steaks and ribs...

We will be eating pork for supper tonight.:wavespin:


----------



## jettsixx

Not working 16 hours today for the first time this week.


----------



## Guest

Watching my 2 yr old try on his Mickey Mouse costume that I've been working on for daaaaays. It was a huge pain in the butt, but its worth it to see the giant grin on his face.


----------



## HistoryHound

right.as.rain said:


> Watching my 2 yr old try on his Mickey Mouse costume that I've been working on for daaaaays. It was a huge pain in the butt, but its worth it to see the giant grin on his face.


I remember those days. Every year I would swear I would never make the constumes again. Come to think of it, I did a lot of swearing in the days leading up to Halloween.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Wrote a 532.20 dollar check to my butcher, in return I got 685 lbs of home grown pork chops, ham steaks and ribs...
> 
> We will be eating pork for supper tonight.:wavespin:


People still write CHECKS ?????? It's almost 2011 DEI8 !!!!!! Get with it.


----------



## retired2000

I know I'm not the brightest bulb in the string but will somebody explain to me what a check is.


----------



## DEI8

retired2000 said:


> I know I'm not the brightest bulb in the string but will somebody explain to me what a check is.


It is like an IOU but usually made of rubber.


----------



## Guest

We discovered this evening that our 17mo old dances a lot like Elaine Benes. This should be good for some entertainment...


----------



## uspresident1

The Raiders won again WOOOOOOO....Just Win Baby.....


----------



## Beal Feirste

*Got my hands on a new set of wheels today. Won't actually be able to get behind the wheel of the new wheels until Wednesday. It also means that I'll be earning again rather than sitting here passing comment. I'm just slightly, just slightly chomping at the bit you could say.*


----------



## kwflatbed

My internet is finaly back.


----------



## Guest

Election Day... Let's hope this becomes a good thing and not a daily peeve.


----------



## kwflatbed

right.as.rain said:


> Election Day... Let's hope this becomes a good thing and not a daily peeve.


I had to wait in line to vote, this is a first where I vote, looks like a big turnout,double what RAR said.


----------



## retired2000

Just got back from voting. Methinks there is a change in the air. Never, never had to wait in line before


----------



## jettsixx

Just got back from voting, I have never seen it that busy.


----------



## 7costanza

I FINALLY got approved for long term disability WTF...I haven't got a check since 8/30.


----------



## 7costanza

He said the check was in the mail.. I've heard that one before. It will be a major stress reliever to be able to pay some bills.


----------



## HistoryHound

Voted a little while ago, no lines. But, that's a good thing in my city. No lines, means the liberals and the apathetitc are staying home.

That's good news 7. I'm still fighting for my LTD, have seen nothing since May 4th. They're trying to tell me that it's a pre-existing condition because I had a back injury before. Only problem, I'm not out because of back problems.


----------



## Guest

Same here. Voted and it appears the regular moonbats either bit out of bed yet or are not voting. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## CJIS

Worked, made Money, and got out to vote! Dump Deval and the rest!


----------



## KozmoKramer

My little guy (8) was with my wife at the town offices today for an auto registration issue, which happens to also be our polling place and notices a couple of ladies holding a Shea-Porter, Hodes, Lister sign and says (a tad loudly to my wife) "Look at all the Communists mom!" LOL

My little guy made me proud. Boy, they do hear you when you talk huh.
Luckily we didn't know the broads. But I guess if they're Hodes supporters, it explains why.

Nice day for us in NH. Guinta; check. Ayotte; check. Bass; looks good. Too bad Lynch won it.
But so far the NH House races are looking good for the GOP, so that should slow Big Spender Lynch down a bit.

Thank You New Hampshire...


----------



## 8MORE

At least Lynch will be kept in check by the Republicans.. You should be proud of the young one, You have given him values that seen to be disappearing in the youth of today. Honesty, Ability to spot danger and fraud...Distain for Communists!!


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Had my 4 week post op appointment with my orthopedic surgeon today. Said everything is on track and I'm now allowed to start working on my range of motion. Have to go back in 3 weeks. At that time, I may be allowed to place partial weight on my limb and start walking again...


Okay, well at least we can say ONE good thing happened in Massachusetts.


----------



## Dazy5

I had a GREAT morning, then finally got some cleaning done this afternoon. YAY! :happy:


----------



## Guest

Dazy5 said:


> I had a GREAT morning, then finally got some cleaning done this afternoon. YAY! :happy:


Love those days. 

The kiddos let me take a little nap, got some laundry done, and a tasty dinner in the oven.


----------



## Hush

Still down from the election, but the cover page of the NY Times cheered me up:





















Doug Mills/The New York Times​


----------



## vttroopah

.198, .206, and .121... Not a bad night for hunting.


----------



## Hush

vttroopah said:


> .198, .206, and .121... Not a bad night for hunting.


No bag limit, and the season's open 365....nice haul!


----------



## TRPDiesel

I went to sign onto Masscops while waiting for my Advance Auto purchase to process. Had a pop-up for Advance Auto and gave the Promo Code BIG40. Saved 40 bucks on a hundred dollar order.... That was worth my Green membership here...


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> OH... I was trying to figure out what they'd have to do with "hunting" - as in wildlife.
> 
> A tad slow on the uptake!


Me too. I thought he took out Bambi's whole family. I really need to have that second cup of coffee.


----------



## retired2000

I thought it was the Board of Selectmens IQ.


----------



## cc3915

At least the Colts lost.


----------



## Guest

NOTHING good happened today.


----------



## Hush

Death penalty in the home invasion case in CT. Not true justice, but the best our society can muster. Can not imagine what William Petit has and will have to endure, but he was stoic and articulate, and you have to admire him for that. If there was any justice, they would let him push the button (or pull the trigger!)


----------



## cc3915

Hush said:


> Death penalty in the home invasion case in CT. Not true justice, but the best our society can muster. Can not imagine what William Petit has and will have to endure, but he was stoic and articulate, and you have to admire him for that. If there was any justice, they would let him push the button (or pull the trigger!)


It's CT......he'll die of old age.


----------



## Hush

I couldn't do it, I'd be spending every dime of that insurance money on gifts to life'rs families in exchange for this scumbags prison rape/murder, paying minimum wage janitors to smuggle a handgun into the courthouse, or practicing a moving headshot from across the street. I have no interest in submitting to what this weak society defines as "justice." Coddling for killers, and candlelight vigils for rapist/murderers on death row. I'd take my chances with a jury.


----------



## RJ145

Started a new career today. Pretty excited about that.


----------



## 7costanza

LawMan3 said:


> My good friend is home on leave from the USMC...I was able to meet up with him this morning and buy breakfast.


Nice LM, I'm buying one of my USMC friends dinner in a bit.


----------



## Hush

Walked by the crew room, Top Gun was on. Get in our truck and sign on the radio, only to get dispatched to pick up patient Iseman. Real call, couldn't have been more perfect. Gave dispatch the obligatory, "was that Iseman or Maverick."
Almost as good as a few weeks ago, heard a call come out....(our calls sound like: head to MGH, patient Smith looking for Lahey clinic) Call comes over the radio "Pick up patient Kimball, looking for...... and trailed off. Grabbed the mike and said "the one-armed man?"


----------



## Guest

I just found out something really bad that happened to someone and I can't stop laughing............. Once it gets a tad bit darker outside, I may go out streaking around the city to celebrate....... Enjoy your termination.

Simon Property Group


----------



## DEI8

Bought a new phone for myself and the wife, a Samsung Transform, absolutely no clue how to use it, but it looks really cool.


----------



## Hush

Saw some "suspicious activity" from my bathroom window while taking a piss. Snapped a photo of the car and noted the plate. 20 minutes later full PD response across the street with SWAT. Passed on the info, they were able to grab the car and attach 2 more to a ABDW that they wouldn't have had otherwise. :shades_smile:


----------



## vttroopah

Yup. Got laid.


----------



## DEI8

Manning brothers are 0-2


----------



## 8MORE

Great day letting the 1911 bark a little. The new additions to it worked out great!


----------



## George1710

CJIS said:


> I could not find the "Good things that happened today thread" so I posted a new one.
> 
> While it happened late yesterday The MassCops.com website is up and running.


Ya its really a good thread... everybody can post there good things of the here...:smug: :teeth_smile::shades_smile::wavespin:


----------



## Dazy5

Officially on vacation from work til next Sunday! :happy:


----------



## BRION24

Got to Play Call of Duty Black Ops for 3 hrs with noone home and the surround sound blasting. Gaming Heaven.


----------



## DoD102

hahahaha...Got to play Black Ops w/my 14 y/o son for several hours. Just us...laughing and him telling me how much I SUCK!!:smug: IT WAS AWESOME!


----------



## Dazy5

I just got done baking a cream cheese pound cake and pumpkin pie squares. I can't wait to try them tomorrow!! :happy:


----------



## Coopstah

_Finally after 41 months of dealing with the VA and their BS i was granted a long awaited increase to 60% service connection and within the next 7-10 days i will be getting a nice retro check going all the way back to July 2007 - life is good - happy thanksgiving everyone....:wavespin:_


----------



## Tuna

Found out my Brother-inlaw wont be showing up for Thanksgiving vittles. ( I guess he's residing the doublewide)


----------



## LGriffin

The Great Turkey, who reports directly to Santa, came to the house last night after bedtime and brought a new ring to replace the one my toddler lost in a friends pool:tounge_smile:


----------



## retired2000

Woke up this morning knowing I won't have to deal with inlaws and outlaws or anybody else telling me how to cook. Just me and the 4lb Prime Rib


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Masscops is working:teeth_smile:


----------



## Tuna

It's over. They all went home.


----------



## retired2000

Tuna said:


> It's over. They all went home.


LOL


----------



## Guest

Full belly. Good friends, family and iced cold 16oz Bud Light bottles. Time to finish watching the Saints kick some Dallas butt in front of the fire.........










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush

Did early lunch with the girl's family, got to make a hasty exit before the dreaded michigan rummy game started. Just got to work, soaking up the catered food and holiday pay. Tonight should be quiet unless somebody's grandma decides to fall out of bed.


----------



## retired2000

Hush said:


> Did early lunch with the girl's family, got to make a hasty exit before the dreaded michigan rummy game started. Just got to work, soaking up the catered food and holiday pay. Tonight should be quiet unless somebody's grandma decides to fall out of bed.


Between noon and 1500 I used to wait for Nana or Grampa to keel over into the mashed potatoes


----------



## CJIS

Worked some OT, avoided the family for most the day and got to eat turkey.


----------



## DEI8

Spent all morning in the pourring rain , wind blowing 15-20 knots. Just me and the dog bangging ducks. Best morning in quite sometime..



Bangging ducks means shooting ducks, for you sick minded people.....


----------



## cc3915

DEI8 said:


> Spent all morning in the pourring rain , wind blowing 15-20 knots. Just me and the dog bangging ducks. Best morning in quite sometime..
> 
> Bangging ducks means shooting ducks, for you sick minded people.....


I know what's for dinner in the DEI8 household this evening.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Spent all morning in the pourring rain , wind blowing 15-20 knots. Just me and the dog bangging ducks. Best morning in quite sometime..
> 
> Bangging ducks means shooting ducks, for you sick minded people.....


I'm officially inviting myself along on your next duck banging trip.


----------



## Guest

Got the 1 year old to sleep, and wrapped up in a blanket on the couch with my 7 year old (aka Snuggles) to watch a netflix movie. Best 1.5 hours I've had in a long time.


----------



## Guest

Forgot what a goldmine the Supermarket was for picking up hot chicks...........


----------



## retired2000

Well it's been my habit weather permitting to go across the street and walk the beach. Well here I am down to my last two cigarettes and lo and behold I look down and there is a $20.00 bill in the sand. Well things are looking up.:smoke:


----------



## DoD102

Had Turkey day off. Spent it with my wife and then later on in the day the kids. Great day... Working Fri, Sat, Sun, but Friday was Holiday Pay..double time...wooohooo! It's a win win:wavespin:


----------



## Guest

2 days after the holiday, and my whole house is still clean! May not seem like much, but w/ 2 toddlers, it doesn't take long for the place to get trashed. Let's hope it lasts...


----------



## Guest

got my christmas decorations up and going to my 35 reunion tonight


----------



## jettsixx

*Obama gets 12 stitches after elbowing on hoops court*

Ok so it was yesterday.


----------



## Hush

Was at the bar after work last night enjoying a scorpion bowl when I heard this exchange between an older guy (60's) and a kid (early 20's). I didn't hear how the conversation started, but this is where I picked up.

Kid: ...."Camp Lejune, and then Afghanistan"
Man: "Nice, what unit were you with"
Kid: "Lance Corpral"
Man: "Huh??"
Kid: "Camp Lejune"
Man: "Right, but what unit were you with?"
Kid: "Lance Corpral"
Man: "Thats a rank, not a unit"
Kid: "Uhh, ok my friend is a Lance Corpral he went to Camp Lejune"
Man: "Don't do that. In fact, get the fuck out of here"

The kid paid up, took his girlfriend and sulked out. I thanked the guy for providing me with the funniest thing I've heard in a long time, shook his hand and bought him a drink. Talked for a while, and he told some stories. Classic.


----------



## retired2000

The wannabees are everywhere.


----------



## cc3915

Actually happened last night. The Colts got slammed. Peyton, GFYS!


----------



## Tuna

made it through opening day shotgun.


----------



## DEI8

The wife is not much of a drinker, but I found out that she likes Kahlua and eggnog. She is deffinately getting liquored up tonight.


----------



## DEI8

mtc said:


> Come Valentines Day he'll be bitching she's preggers again !! :teeth_smile:


If she is I call shenanigans:stomp::stomp:


----------



## Hush

USMCMP5811 said:


> Cost of a matchbox car over 30 years ago - $0.59
> Cost of sani-wipes today $3.49
> Look on my 3 year olds face when presented with my saved collection of matchbox cars from when I was his age and growing.....Priceless.....


The rest of my collection was gone a loooong time ago, but I had to hang on to my 2 favorites:


----------



## 7costanza

Great day, felt real good the whole day. I went to Bobs and put 200 rnds downrange with my H&K USP .45 C. I thought my Sig 229 was nice, the H&K is a beast, especially in a round as big as .45.


----------



## HistoryHound

After countless revisions, my daughter finally deemed her college essay worthy of submission & all the applications have been sent. :teeth_smile: Now we just wait. The strange thing is the waiting is the least stressful part of the whole process.


----------



## lpwpd722

I'm thinking todays the day i'm going to be a grandma or as my chief says, meema. She's in the hospital, just waiting for word to see if it's real labor or not. Then i'm outa here enroute to Worcester.


----------



## Guest

Found out from calling poison control that the ink from an ink cartridge is nontoxic... and the black should wear off of her lips and tongue in a day or two.


----------



## Hush

First code, first CPR, first save. Patient might not be around for breakfast, but at least the heart was pumping when we delivered to the ER!


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Oh whoops!! They should make it taste yukky!


I'm not sure that would help. She eats dirt, for pete's sake.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Atta Girl !!
> 
> My niece ate a worm once... :tounge_smile:


Oh, I'm sure that's somewhere in our future. She is fearless and tenacious, a dangerous combo!


----------



## lpwpd722

I am the very proud grandmother at age 44 of a beautiful, healthy, chubby baby girl, Madyson Brooke P. 8lb. 8 oz 21"in.:wavespin:


----------



## cc3915

lpwpd722 said:


> I am the very proud grandmother at age 44 of a beautiful, healthy, chubby baby girl, Madyson Brooke P. 8lb. 8 oz 21"in.:wavespin:


Congratulations!!


----------



## HistoryHound

Congratulations!


----------



## retired2000

I woke up. Now let the festivities begin

---------- Post added at 16:49 ---------- Previous post was at 16:34 ----------

Got the lights up on the balcony. Awesome


----------



## retired2000

Watching Celtic Thunder on channel 2. S.O.B. made me cry

---------- Post added at 22:03 ---------- Previous post was at 21:53 ----------

Sorry can't let people see that:stomp:

---------- Post added at 22:10 ---------- Previous post was at 22:03 ----------

*wait I didn't cry. I swear I didn't. No really I didn'*


----------



## cc3915

Jason Foley was convicted yesterday.


----------



## 7costanza

Heading to the North Shore Music Theater for the opening night of A Christmas Carol. The new owner put in a very nice restaurant so I bought front row tix and I'm taking Mom out for a much needed dinner and show. Moms are the best and mine has been pretty dam good to me so she deserves it.


----------



## Guest

Have a good time 7. Swing a Large regular over to the Mall for your boy afterwards. I'll let you come up in the tower.


----------



## retired2000

Put the lights up. Two strings of 300. Awesome


----------



## 263FPD

Hearing rumors that I might be getting reassigned. believe it when I see it.


----------



## retired2000

Uh Oh


----------



## 263FPD

retired2000 said:


> Uh Oh


Nah, it's actually a good thing if it happens. But, we shall see. I should know by the end of next week.


----------



## fra444

263FPD said:


> Nah, it's actually a good thing if it happens. But, we shall see. I should know by the end of next week.


 GREAT NEWS!!!! So glad to hear that you may be assigned to the task force assigned to the gay massage parlors LMFAO!!!


----------



## 263FPD

fra444 said:


> GREAT NEWS!!!! So glad to hear that you may be assigned to the task force assigned to the gay massage parlors LMFAO!!!


Baaaahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha

You're killing me:teeth_smile:


----------



## cc3915




----------



## Guest

Helped Santa out at the union's, kids christmas party it was fun watching the kids reaction, but the best thing it saved me from have to go help decorate the mother in laws house.


----------



## Dazy5

Holy shit! I can't believe I am officially done writing papers for the semester! Just two presentations and two final tests to go and I can finally get my life back!! I thought I'd never see this day. :happy:


----------



## 7costanza

Dazy5 said:


> Holy shit! I can't believe I am officially done writing papers for the semester! Just two presentations and two final tests to go and I can finally get my life back!! I thought I'd never see this day. :happy:


Sweet, you've earned it. Your a hard worker good luck Dazy.


----------



## Guest

Dinner in the crockpot, and I'm snuggled up on the couch w/ the kiddos watching Christmas movies. I love days like this!


----------



## Guest

Dazy5 said:


> Holy shit! I can't believe I am officially done writing papers for the semester! Just two presentations and two final tests to go and I can finally get my life back!! I thought I'd never see this day. :happy:


Done forever? As in A.S.?


----------



## cc3915

Colts lose in OT.


----------



## Dazy5

5-0 said:


> Done forever? As in A.S.?


Just one class next semester. Graduating in May!


----------



## Guest




----------



## 7costanza

I'm still hoping and praying for her sextape debut, and she better be blonde in it or I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## retired2000

I know I'm a dumbass. But who is she?


----------



## Johnny Law

retired2000 said:


> I know I'm a dumbass. But who is she?


Lindsay Lohan


----------



## retired2000

Thank you. Anybody under 60 I wouldn't know anyway. Besides that she doesn't go to the same AA meetings I go to.


----------



## Guest

Found out our little princess gets to stay the little princess, and there will be a little more testosterone in the house... Baby #3 is a boy!


----------



## retired2000

Good for you. I grew up with three brothers. Sisters weren't allowed. LOL How our Mom lived to be 80 is beyond me. Just a heads up.


----------



## 263FPD

right.as.rain said:


> Found out our little princess gets to stay the little princess, and there will be a little more testosterone in the house... Baby #3 is a boy!


Our first two were girls. My you ger girl is two and a half. She is a daddy's girl but she is going through her Terrible twos, and more then half the time, the little princess is a Royal b**ch. My youngest is a boy. He is the most chill kid I have ever seen. I do hope he stays that way but once he is walking and talking, I am sure that he and my little queenie will be playing off of each other. I am very very scared right now.

---------- Post added at 11:41 ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 ----------



7costanza said:


> I'm still hoping and praying for her sextape debut, and she better be blonde in it or I'm gonna be pissed.


Oh I am sure the sex tape is coming. It will be prison sex with Lilo being done by some gangbanger butch, but none the less.........


----------



## HistoryHound

My daughter got the first of hopefully several college acceptance packets today. So she's happy. It contained an offer with a merit scholarship so, I'm really happy:dance:


----------



## retired2000

I must agree My son was the most laid back person you would ever meet. Wouldn't say shit if he had a mouthful. How ever my daughter was a different story. I f I stopped short she was 3 feet up my butt. She thought it was so cool her dad worked for the PD. She hinged on every detail of my job. No detail was too small. She is now 34. But I must tell you I will never let go of those memories



---------- Post added at 14:25 ---------- Previous post was at 14:24 ----------

Ok what happened to my post it's all greyed out


----------



## Guest

Our son has always been super easy-going, totally go w/ the flow. Even as an infant, we could take him anywhere, any restaurant, church, anywhere, and he just sat quietly and watched. Our daughter has been extremely high-maintenance since birth, and doesn't make anything easy. After she was born, we couldn't go anywhere. I have a feeling their personalities will never change. Regardless, it'll be interesting to see how another boy fits into the dynamic.


----------



## Guest

retired2000 said:


> Besides that she doesn't go to the same AA meetings I go to.


She was there this morning. Smelling like Patron and probably had a little sway to her step.


----------



## 263FPD

Simon said:


> She was there this morning. Smelling like Patron *with a hypo hanging out of her arm, with dried spoodge around her lips chin and neck. *and probably had a little sway to her step.


FIFY


----------



## cc3915

retired2000 said:


> I must agree My son was the most laid back person you would ever meet. Wouldn't say shit if he had a mouthful. How ever my daughter was a different story. I f I stopped short she was 3 feet up my butt. She thought it was so cool her dad worked for the PD. She hinged on every detail of my job. No detail was too small. She is now 34. But I must tell you I will never let go of those memories
> 
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:25 ---------- Previous post was at 14:24 ----------
> 
> Ok what happened to my post it's all greyed out


Well you are pretty old, right? :shades_smile:

---------- Post added at 17:33 ---------- Previous post was at 17:32 ----------



LawMan3 said:


> Although it was colder than a witch's tit, I had a great run today :running:


Colder than a witch's tit???? I haven't heard that one since high school. Very good my man.


----------



## 263FPD




----------



## 263FPD

mtc said:


> I thought it was "hotter than a witch's tit"?
> 
> Oh well - that's my percocet junkie former sister in law for ya!


Soooooooo you saying her tits were hot???


----------



## cc3915

New England Patriots win. New York Jets lose. Pat's clinch playoff berth.


----------



## 263FPD

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well, this was actually last night but, open bar the whole night at the ball and chain's company Christmas Party, topped off with a king cut of prime rib for dinner. :wavespin:


You don't know howc much I fucking hate you right now.:stomp:


----------



## 263FPD

Mmmmmmmmm BEEF!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEI8

With all the OT you get next round is on you!!:wavespin:


----------



## DoD102

My son finally contacted us from Ft Bliss. Was beginning to think he defected to Juarez!!!!

---------- Post added at 16:03 ---------- Previous post was at 16:02 ----------

Oh crap! Theres one for the Peeves column! Juarez!!!! :smoke:


----------



## Dazy5

I picked up my second extra shift for the week! In "my line if work" the only extra shifts you can get are overnight call outs because there has to be two people on. For the other shifts, you just deal with being short a person. This weeks extra pay, plus next weeks 30 hours of double time from working 3pm xmas eve to midnight after xmas (minus a couple hours to open presents) is going to make my bank account extra happy!! :happy:


----------



## HistoryHound

I didn't get to post this last night, but my daughter got a call from her first choice school. She got in:wavespin: and according to the guidelines on their website, her letter should include merrit money. My three favorite words right now "accepted" and "scholarship granted".


----------



## 7costanza

My cat took a piss in the shower, and when I chased him around my apt and finally cornered him he looked at me like " what...you do it " I couldn't really argue with that.


----------



## Hush

One BIG step closer......


----------



## GreenMachine

picked up a DWI detail, extra pay to go and play!


----------



## niteowl1970

*You have been suspended from PrivateOfficer*

Sorry, Tactical Constable, you can not access PrivateOfficer as you have been suspended. If you think you've been suspended in error, you can contact the administrator.

Ohhhh It wasn't an error.


----------



## LGriffin

I located the number for Bank of America's Office of the President. For those of you in need, it is 1-704-386-5687


----------



## HistoryHound

LGriffin said:


> I located the number for Bank of America's Office of the President. For those of you in need, it is 1-704-386-5687


I don't need it yet, but considering we just moved all our accounts over there I probably will. Good luck.


----------



## cc3915

http://www.masscops.com/553724-post6.html


----------



## Guest

I overheard my son (almost 3yo) say to his little sister "I love you, you're so cute." 
They may fight like cats and dogs sometimes, but gushy stuff like that warms a mom's heart!


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> I overheard my son (almost 3yo) say to his little sister "I love you, you're so cute."
> They may fight like cats and dogs sometimes, but gushy stuff like that warms a mom's heart!


Mine just tell each other to shut the fuck up!!!!!


----------



## HistoryHound

right.as.rain said:


> I overheard my son (almost 3yo) say to his little sister "I love you, you're so cute."
> They may fight like cats and dogs sometimes, but gushy stuff like that warms a mom's heart!


I miss those days. Now when they get along, I know they are conspiring against me. Although things are improving now that they don't live together most of the year.


----------



## DEI8

Second child just lost her first tooth!!!


DAM gotta go to the ATM now!!:stomp:


----------



## rg1283

Started the new FULL-TIME job.. going good.. By this time next year I'll be in the union fully and still employed here.. Even as a nurse I have to worry about bull shit state funding cuts and me being laid off even though I work in the "private sector" now.


----------



## Coopstah

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZRB12zrNgM"]YouTube - ZZ Top - Got Me Under Pressure[/nomedia]


----------



## Coopstah

USMCMP5811 said:


> this is the "good things that happened today" thread, not the "What are you listening to" thread


_I realize that however i couldn't find such thread so i didn't think it would be a big deal to post it here !_


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

Coopstah said:


> _I realize that however i couldn't find such thread so i didn't think it would be a big deal to post it here !_


I've heard songs while out and about and they were most definitely a good thing that had happened to me! :thumbs_up:

I've also finally done the math and realized that Simon is the mall gift card - slacker - I know.....


----------



## Usa8235

The hiss that i heard yesterday appears to be the 50 gallon water heater shitting the bed...good news is FOR ONCE i don't have to deal with something major crapping...thank you god!


----------



## HistoryHound

Always look for the bright side :teeth_smile:. One word of advice get one with a good warranty on it. I was very thankful earlier this year when our 9 year old hot water heater expired 5 months before the warranty expired.


----------



## Guest

SNOW!!! I do realize, though, that its really only a good thing because I don't have to go out in it. I'm sure in a month (or less) it will be on my daily peeves.


----------



## Guest

The snow if your an auto body shop we had about 20 accidents today.


----------



## Dazy5

Officially done with this fucking semester!!! :bounce:


----------



## 263FPD

Took a call tonight for a home owner who came home and surprised some douche nozzle walking out of his house just after a burglary. The fuckstick tried to get away, but the home owner pretty much sat on him until we arrived. Good guys win tonight, bad guy is held on $15,000 + $40.:teeth_smile:


----------



## DEI8

Got some good black powder trigger time and put the smack down on 2 does!:wavespin:


----------



## HistoryHound

My little angel slipped up last night and let it out that SHE IS NOT the only kid she knows with a midnight curfew. Best part is that she know's that I caught what she said and that she's smart enough to know exactly why I meant by my response.:bounce:


----------



## 263FPD

Don't kid yourself. You will miss them dearly.


----------



## HistoryHound

263FPD said:


> Don't kid yourself. You will miss them dearly.


You are presuming that the kids will leave someday.:teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

day off, finished shopping, and played two rounds of golf (on the computer):shades_smile:


----------



## 7costanza

Feeling good, better each day.


----------



## Hush

Found out I won a new SOG knife for being awesome. Nice unexpected Xmas present.


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> Found out I won a new SOG knife for being awesome. Nice unexpected Xmas present.


Congrats. Does it have a built in light?


----------



## cc3915

Kids gave us a nice 26" LED LCD TV with wall mount for the kitchen. Replaces the old 13" tube set. Off to swap cable box for HD box tomorrow. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

Woke up this morning to my house being surrounded by deer hoof-prints....... Bastards had a blast frollicking while Sniper slept and the rifles were stowed. Maybe I should put the salt licks closer to the house and in the MORNINGS !!!!!


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> All the shopping and wrapping is FINALLY DONE! :wavespin:


Only ONE thing left to do


----------



## Guest




----------



## HistoryHound

Puppy snuggles. No matter what kind of mood I am in, there is something about a 55lb dog that thinks he is a lap dog that makes me smile. He's a good boy (even if he's squishing me).


----------



## 8MORE

USMCMP5811 said:


> All the shopping and wrapping is FINALLY DONE! :wavespin:


My elves reported to me all of my shopping and wrapping is done!!! Only one store left to go to... And that is one I have to do myself..(Thank God for gift bags!)


----------



## jettsixx

Ok I dont know if it is a good thing or not but I just made my 3000 post here before 2011. :smoke:


----------



## cc3915

Not a good day today (well actually yesterday now). Here's hoping there's better days ahead. Happy New Year.


----------



## fra444

jettsixx said:


> Ok I dont know if it is a good thing or not but I just made my 3000 post here before 2011. :smoke:


I have no idea how many posts I have!!

OH! Wait, their it is....


----------



## Guest

Had a delicious dinner w/ friends, kids were worn out, hubby and I were in bed by 1030pm (which NEVER happens), and the kiddos let us sleep in until 8am! Now THAT is what I call a happy new year!


----------



## cc3915

Nice lazy day in the recliner, switching between bowl games and the 3 stooges.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza

T minus 30 days till I attempt to go back to work.


----------



## cc3915

Except for a few snow banks, all the snow is gone! :wavespin:


----------



## DEI8

Brandy new toys from Midway USA just arrived.


----------



## ArchAngel2

MY SON WAS BORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::heart:


----------



## Guest

ArchAngel2 said:


> MY SON WAS BORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::heart:


Congrats!! Yes, you'll be needing lots of coffee.


----------



## kwflatbed

ArchAngel2 said:


> MY SON WAS BORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::heart:


Congrats !!


----------



## cc3915

ArchAngel2 said:


> MY SON WAS BORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::heart:


Congratulations AA!


----------



## DEI8

ArchAngel2 said:


> MY SON WAS BORN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::heart:


Congrats


----------



## 7costanza

Congrats AA :teeth_smile:


----------



## HistoryHound

Congratulations!


----------



## 7costanza

That fuckin socialist CUNT pelosi got her walking papers...now go get your fuckin shinebox.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> That fuckin socialist CUNT pelosi got her walking papers...now go get your fuckin shinebox.


I once caught a lot of heat in a certain newspaper for using that word.


----------



## Hush

Delta784 said:


> I once caught a lot of heat in a certain newspaper for using that word.


...details?


----------



## kwflatbed

Hush said:


> ...details?


Search the word


----------



## 7costanza

I remember that well Delta, if I was in LE or still pursuing it I may have refrained. Nice to see you back. Thank God for the Tea Party and Fox, time to take our Country back.


----------



## Hush

Awesome


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> So, in place of "the word" use the term ""Feinstein"".
> 
> I only recently learned my favorite word "twat" has morphed into a more vulgar meaning... whoops!


You're not the only one who was surprised by that. My daughter came home a few weeks ago and the first words out of her mouth were "you're not going to believe what friend's mother called her......" Oopsies.


----------



## Tuna

Delta784 said:


> I once caught a lot of heat in a certain newspaper for using that word.


I remember that well. Back in a very colorful time for MC


----------



## cc3915

Red Sox Spring Training tickets go on sale at 10AM.


----------



## 7costanza

Just sitting on the porch eating breakfast, then off to Gander Mtn and then the range. Seriously considering the move down here.


----------



## Guest

Got a half of an overtime shift 0400-0800 Nice but now I remember why I hated last-halfs.


----------



## Guest

The green shit I've been coughing up for the last 3 days seems to be getting less bright green.


----------



## Tuna

Delta784 said:


> The green shit I've been coughing up for the last 3 days seems to be getting less bright green.


Just got rid of that green stuff after 7 days and now did 6 hrs. on the quad and on foot looking for some dude in Boxboro. I think his name is Frozemybalzoff


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Woke up above ground and my family is healthy, it doesn't get any better than that. Not to mention it was 73 degrees here, what a great day :smug:


----------



## Tuna

mtc said:


> They still haven't found him? Unless there's ponds or something out there where he walks I'd say he probably jumped a flight to someplace warm!


Back there tommorow with a machine unless otherwise advised. All the pone ice I saw was solid except shoreline and no sign of fresh breaks.


----------



## Guest

Tuna said:


> Just got rid of that green stuff after 7 days and now did 6 hrs. on the quad and on foot looking for some dude in Boxboro. I think his name is Frozemybalzoff


I've basically been in bed for the last 3 days....I'd like to go back to work tomorrow so I'm eligible to work a detail on my days off (we have to work a full shift after being out sick to qualify), but it's not looking too good...I feel like shit.


----------



## uspresident1

My mother told me she wanted to get her LTC! Now I have an excuse to buy a Glock 26 after I give her my SW422. :teeth_smile::teeth_smile:


----------



## blueline990

Working the overnight into the snowstorm which means I'll be "midnight drifting" into the a.m. :wavespin:


----------



## PBC FL Cop

I'm off for 3 days, got a lot of yard work done, which was difficult once it reached 80 degrees. Nothing a few beers and a jump in the pool couldn't fix!!


----------



## niteowl1970

PBC FL Cop said:


> I'm off for 3 days, got a lot of yard work done, which was difficult once it reached 80 degrees. Nothing a few beers and a jump in the pool couldn't fix!!


Thanks for the tropical update. I'll just have to settle for a bag of oranges. :shades_smile:


----------



## 7costanza

Nothing.

I would like to recant the above...

http://www.masscops.com/f12/perman-glenn-wont-down-breakfast-90668/


----------



## Guest

I got cleared to go back to work tonight after being laid-up with pneumonia for a week.

Oh wait, that sucks. 

Never mind.


----------



## 7costanza

One thing I've learned Delta,working sucks but not working sucks much worse. Glad your feeling better.


----------



## Guest

Parole Board Resigns.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> One thing I've learned Delta,working sucks but not working sucks much worse. Glad your feeling better.


Yeah, I hear you.....I've been out a few times long-term with injuries, and it gets old after a couple of weeks.

Still, as miserable as I was feeling, it was pretty cool to not have to deal with the blizzard while working.


----------



## Coopstah

*Still Sober - PERIOD :shades_smile:*


----------



## blueline990

I was finally paroled by the MC Grand Wizard and released back into society!!!


----------



## cc3915

At what mental hospital are you a patient?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueline990

cc3915 said:


> At what mental hospital are you a patient?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol holy shit that's hilarious bro


----------



## 7costanza

blueline, have you ever been called Adrian or Loyal?


----------



## Guest

My little man turns 3 today! 
Had a full house yesterday (12 kids and 14 adults), and the playroom looked like a bomb went off... but everyone had fun, and no children were harmed in the partying process.  I love making happy memories.


----------



## blueline990

7costanza said:


> blueline, have you ever been called Adrian or Loyal?


No have you?


----------



## HistoryHound

My daughter sent out 6 college applications and just got her 6th acceptance letter and her 6th merrit scholarship. :wavespin:

Now all she needs to do is pick one.


----------



## Guest

Excellent news, mtc!


----------



## Usa8235

Glad to hear the good news mtc--can't imagine the worry and anxiety this must have caused...hang in there princess


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> My princess was cleared of any abnormal masses in her brain.
> 
> Has some asymmetry in the lobes and fluid spaces, but at least there's nothing they need to bust out the sawzall for.
> 
> Yay !!


Awesome news, mtc!! :thumbs_up:


----------



## Sam1974

Great news MTC!


----------



## Guest

I was going to be sarcastic about the snow saying there was no good news. But this is great for MTC. God Bless.


----------



## Guest

I found my 20mo old in the livingroom, pants and diaper off, wiping herself w/ a baby wipe. Is it possible that she could learn to change her own diaper???  Maybe time to start potty training...


----------



## LGriffin

right.as.rain said:


> I found my 20mo old in the livingroom, pants and diaper off, wiping herself w/ a baby wipe. Is it possible that she could learn to change her own diaper???  Maybe time to start potty training...


LOL, she's ready to train but it reminds me of this clip:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8Fqksk_cco&NR=1"]YouTube - Family Guy-living without Lois[/nomedia]


----------



## KozmoKramer

right.as.rain said:


> I found my 20mo old in the livingroom, pants and *diaper off*


Ahhhhh, quick question RAR.
Where exactly were the contents of said diaper????

*Note To Self*: avoid the divan in RAR's living room.


----------



## jettsixx

Ok its a couple of days old but we had been getting complaints about a party that would leave work at 3pm and drive like an idiot down some of the back roads in town and into the neighboring town. He knew we did shift change at 3, we were also told that when he sees a police cruiser he slows down until it passes. Well at 3 oclock on friday I left the station in my pov and proceeded down said back road, a few seconds later this car comes flying up behind me, tailgates me and attempts to pass me. I then block the roadway and get out to have a conversation with him. The look on his face was priceless.


----------



## Guest

KozmoKramer said:


> Ahhhhh, quick question RAR.
> Where exactly were the contents of said diaper????
> 
> *Note To Self*: avoid the divan in RAR's living room.


Fear not, Koz - It was only a wet one.

...On another note, "divan"? Maybe I'm a little bit white trash, but do you mean the sofa? Geez, now I'd be too intimidated to ever invite you over for dinner.


----------



## DEI8

We go snow today and more coming tomorrow!!!


----------



## TRPDiesel

USMCMP5811 said:


> Verizon showed up at the new digs and installed my FIOS HD package. I even got some more unpacking done today.


Did you try and seduce the Cable installer for the "good channels"?? Or did you actually have to pay for the porn networks?


----------



## Hush

Anderson Cooper attacked in Egypt and beaten.
CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News


----------



## vttroopah

Wrote it, kicked it, found it, solved it. 30 hours on and ready to pass out.


----------



## DEI8

Went bowling with the kids, now we are friendly's kids are having ice cream and I am splitting a 5 scoop reeses sundae with the wifey:teeth_smile:


----------



## Irishpride

Finished in service and took my son to an indoor archery range for the 1st time.


----------



## cc3915

Got a new leather sofa delivered today. Can't beat that new leather smell.


----------



## DEI8

My eight year old taught my six year old how to change a diaper, and she thinks it is fun.:wavespin::wavespin:

Life does not get any better!!


----------



## LGriffin

DEI8 said:


> My eight year old taught my six year old how to change a diaper, and she thinks it is fun.:wavespin::wavespin:
> 
> Life does not get any better!!


Take it for all it's worth until the baby does a surprise squirt on her:thumbs_up:


----------



## cc3915

DEI8 said:


> My eight year old taught my six year old how to change a diaper, and she thinks it is fun.:wavespin::wavespin:
> 
> Life does not get any better!!


That won't last long.


----------



## 7costanza

I woke up.,Thats a good day right there.


----------



## Usa8235

That is great news usmcmp5811..no surgery.congrat's on some goood news. Reading the Herald comments is poison..raises the high blood pressure. I can't, they make me way to angry,,,get better quick


----------



## DEI8

I was not home for the whole doggy poo on the wall incident. I was working a nice 3-11 OT.


----------



## Dazy5

The syllabus in my class was wrong, and my paper isn't due til next week! I was nervous I wasn't going to finish it by 6pm.. haha! At least I can say I didn't procrastinate on it now; it's halfway done! :smug:


----------



## TRPDiesel

After my computer froze up on me last night I found Norton AntiVirus 360 4.0 for $17 at staples today. Then got home and was able to upgrade it to the new 5.0 online for free.


----------



## 7costanza

I got a completely unexpected 900 dollar check in the mail, part of the new Union contract..unexpected money is nice.


----------



## cc3915

Red Sox baseball on the radio.


----------



## Mozzarella

Love waking up to laughter after working all night in a shit storm. Mrs. Mozz and and Gina bear have a contest on who can stay still the longest while the family dog licks their faces. Oh and the smell of some sort of dead animal on the stove... Even if its ony for a short few hours, I'll take it.


----------



## cc3915

Hopping on a plane and heading back to Southwest Florida to visit my daughter and catch spring training games.


----------



## Guest

2 days ago, my Google calendar disappeared. All my events, appointments, everything had vanished. Last night, it all came back!  Exactly what I was praying would happen.


----------



## Guest

We found the leak on my damn roof! Put a tarp up as a "test" in one small area of the roof (*not* where the builder *thought* the leak was coming from either.. oh wait.. they had NO idea where it was coming from)... and it WORKED. 
SO THANKFUL. :dance::bounce:


----------



## Guest

My 21 month old daughter said, "Be safe, I love you" as I walked out the door for work. No other reason is needed to stay alert. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## BRION24

Ran 3 miles without puking!


----------



## DEI8

^ He forgot to tell you it took him an hour and a half.


----------



## BRION24

DEI8 said:


> ^ He forgot to tell you it took him an hour and a half.


I wish I could keep that pace:running:


----------



## jettsixx

Another four hour detail today second one this week. :wavespin:


----------



## Mozzarella

Found the source thats making my dog shit uncontrolably, damn field mice. That time of year I guess. 
Mrs. Mozz says, oh Hun look! The snow is starting to finaly melt and I can see little spots of grass. Uhm Darling those spots are dog shit, you have your work cut out for you.


----------



## vttroopah

I got the job. :smug: I'll probably become a lurker hire for awhile, so don't forget about me.


----------



## DEI8

vttroopah said:


> I got the job. :smug: I'll probably become a lurker hire for awhile, so don't forget about me.


Congrats!!


----------



## vttroopah

LawMan3 said:


> Congrats bro! Promotion or greener pastures?


Same agency, same rank, new uniform (or lack thereof.)


----------



## cc3915

vttroopah said:


> Same agency, same rank, new uniform (or lack thereof.)


Congratulations and good luck in your new assignment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vttroopah

LawMan3 said:


> That's great, trp!! Congrats and stay safe!!
> 
> PS - When are you having the M&G at your mancave?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope to have the taps in and ready by June.. I gotta post some pics... I forgot to update the work thread.


----------



## Deuce

vttroopah said:


> Same agency, same rank, new uniform (or lack thereof.)


Defective huh? Congrats on the lobotomy and large purchase of golf polos...


----------



## DEI8

Finally finished pruning the apple trees. Now the kids just gotta pick up the trimmings.


----------



## vttroopah

Deuce said:


> Defective huh? Congrats on the lobotomy and large purchase of golf polos...


Not quite Capt Grumpy. No polo shirts, but I am digging through a box looking for my Laconia 1997 shirt.


----------



## TRPDiesel

vttroopah said:


> Not quite Capt Grumpy. No polo shirts, but I am digging through a box looking for my Laconia 1997 shirt.


Taketwo.. First pic wouldn't post. You don't need a shirt with that sweater


----------



## vttroopah

Blue Oyster here we come!


----------



## LGriffin

mtc said:


> HEY!! HE was the one that said he'd be lacking a uniform !!


mtc, is it time?

NO, I couldn't...

You know how the guys hate it when it happens!

AH, WTF! Here ya go, sister:










BWAHAHAHA


----------



## LGriffin

mtc said:


> AAAHHHHGG !!!
> 
> My eyes !!!


You're welcome! That should shut down your fragile state for a while:wink_smile:


----------



## Deuce

vttroopah said:


> Capt Grumpy


Now_ that_ rank requires a lobotomy....


----------



## Guest

My new cruiser finally went into service, and I was the first one to drive it for a shift....had 54 miles on the odometer when I got it.


----------



## Guest

Got a big chunk of a big reorganization project done today. More to come tomorrow, and I will be so relieved when its done! The nesting instinct is very effective.


----------



## jettsixx

I was supposed to split a detail with another guy today I was going to do the first half he said he would take the second half. He called me at about 0800 to tell me he got called into work early so 8 for me:shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

Got some very sweet 3D ultrasound pics of the the little nugget... Looks like we have another cutie on the way!


----------



## LGriffin

right.as.rain said:


> Got some very sweet 3D ultrasound pics of the the little nugget... Looks like we have another cutie on the way!


Excellent news rar!


----------



## Irishpride

It's St. Patricks Day, it doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## jettsixx

^Here's a song for ya LawMan

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGf9b3gUT6E"]YouTube - Backroads by Ricky Van Shelton[/nomedia]


----------



## cc3915

Got home from Florida last night (ok, not so good) and turned on the water to the outdoor shower today. It's a St. Paddy's Day ritual.


----------



## DEI8

8 Hours OT yesturday 3-11, and another 8 tonight 11-7. 16 hours OT in a week. I am gonna go buy my self something special. It will be made of metal, it most likely will not be shiny, and it will most likely be black.:teeth_smile:


----------



## TopCop24

Sox opening day tix came in the mail today:shades_smile:


----------



## DEI8

DEI8 said:


> 8 Hours OT yesturday 3-11, and another 8 tonight 11-7. 16 hours OT in a week. I am gonna go buy my self something special. It will be made of metal, it most likely will not be shiny, and it will most likely be black.:teeth_smile:


Well now it can be refered to the daily peeve's


----------



## jettsixx

O/t midshift last Thursday into Friday


----------



## DEI8

USMCMP5811 said:


> hmmmmm........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.......:redcarded:


Now you are just wrong!!:redcarded::redcarded:


----------



## jettsixx

First day of spring. Its all down hill from here. Ok now that I've said that I will wake up to two inches of snow tomorrow.


----------



## kav

I hope you clear your google search history often seeing how you searched for a "big black dildo" :smoke: (my attempt at humor....... I'll stick to the words association and what are you eating thread...)


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

My computer is working AND I saw my first crocus in the yard today!! Welcome back Spring!!


----------



## HistoryHound

I thought I was hallucinating, but it turned out that the DPW really was outside my house trimming the dead branches from the trees. I didn't even have to remind them that if anyone got hurt by a falling branch they would be liable.


----------



## jettsixx

Ten years with her as of today and some how we havnt killed each other.


----------



## cc3915

jettsixx said:


> Ten years with her as of today and some how we havnt killed each other.


Congrats!


----------



## jettsixx

Of course I'm working a double.


----------



## Hush

LawMan3 said:


> Amazing weekend with my girlfriend* and her friends* up in the NH Lakes Region
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go on.......


----------



## DEI8

Hush said:


> Go on.......


Glad to see I am not the only one with my mind in the gutter.


----------



## 263FPD

USMC5811's cell phone dialing mine five times in the wee hours of the morning. The good thing was finding out that everything was OK and it was just errrr "technical difficulties":teeth_smile::teeth_smile::teeth_smile::teeth_smile::teeth_smile::teeth_smile:


----------



## Mozzarella

Good things that happend Yesterday! Got a chance to unload a shit load of ammo over a friends house yesterday. Now its time to clean the little dirty deed, the toys that is.


----------



## jettsixx

Glad you had a good time yesterday there, I would have joined you guys had I not been on another double. BTW thanks for the head up surprisingly I did not get any calls for gunshots.


----------



## topcop14

My 4 hr detail was over in an hour and a half :wavespin:


----------



## Hush

After months of searching, finally found my dream car. Went to see it, it is flawless. One owner, all maintenance and records. Just a tad outside my price range. Made an offer, there is another buyer coming tonite to see it. Called back and said if the other guy wants it, Ill pay full price. Got my fingers crossed.

95 Lexus SC300 113K


----------



## Deuce

Hush said:


> After months of searching, finally found my dream car. Went to see it, it is flawless. One owner, all maintenance and records. *Just a tad outside my price range*. Made an offer, there is another buyer coming tonite to see it. Called back and said if the other guy wants it, Ill pay full price. Got my fingers crossed.
> 
> *95 Lexus SC300 113K*


Umm, dude I can spot you my kid's allowance. That should put you well over asking price. No rush on paying me back either....


----------



## Hush

Deuce said:


> Umm, dude I can spot you my kid's allowance. That should put you well over asking price. No rush on paying me back either....


Ill take you up on that, PM you my paypal address?


----------



## Deuce

Paypal?? I'm old, I still use carrier pigeon..


----------



## Mozzarella

Hush said:


> Made an offer
> 95 Lexus SC300 113K


Hope you didn't offer more than 4k for it.


----------



## Hush

Deuce said:


> Paypal?? I'm old, I still use carrier pigeon..


That works too, Ill scatter some birdseed on my roof.


----------



## Hush

Seller accepted my offer, lower than asking price but turned down another offer due to my enthusiasm. Its a gem, in great shape, and exactly what I was looking for. Only downside is its ticket-me-red, but Im psyched.


----------



## cc3915

Good luck with your new ride Hush. Take good care of it and in 9 years, you'll be able to get antique plates for that baby....


----------



## DEI8

^:redcarded:

now play nice CC


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Good luck with your new ride Hush. Take good care of it and in 9 years, you'll be able to get antique plates for that baby....


I drive a 1995 Jeep with 116k on it, but then again I bought it brand-new in December of 1994, so it's been paid-off for 16 years. :shades_smile:


----------



## Hush




----------



## cc3915

Nice ride. Good luck with it. Think I'll start a collection to get you some of these for it. :yellowcarded:

AutoGlow Neon Underglow Light Kit - NEONUCK


----------



## Hush

Bone stock, thank you. Its near impossible to find one of these that hasn't been sullied by the "urban" crowd.


----------



## Sam1974

I finally got a diagnosis as to why I am so sick.

I want to thank the Doctors and my nurse from St. Vincent's in Worcester for helping me and actually CARING about me. Even when they gave me the bad news, they were nice about it and they took the time to explain things to me which helped me understand what was happening. You don't find that every day. Usually people just blurt it out with no emotion. THis hospital was amazing even though I spent 3 of the last 5 days there.


----------



## jettsixx

Glad you're at least know what is wrong now. Hope it isnt too serious and you are back up and around quickly.


----------



## HistoryHound

Hope you're back up and about very soon. It's always a blessing when you find a doctor and/or nurse practitioner that actually sees you as a person. Too many of them can't be bothered to take the time to listen and explain. I love our family doctor because he will take all the time you need with him. The nurse is awesome too. Her exact words to me the other day were, I'm going to treat your child the way I would treat my own.


----------



## Dazy5

I won Red Sox Tix and 4 free visits to a chiropractor today in a raffle!


----------



## DEI8

Dazy5 said:


> I won Red Sox Tix and 4 free visits to a chiropractor today in a raffle!


I would be honored to take you to a Red Sox game.:shades_smile:


----------



## Hush

Well I thought my relatively painless trip to the RMV would be my good thing today, but I just got a call from a dept in NH and have an oral board scheduled for next week!


----------



## Dazy5

Hush said:


> Well I thought my relatively painless trip to the RMV would be my good thing today, but I just got a call from a dept in NH and have an oral board scheduled for next week!


Is that from that test you just took up there?


----------



## Guest

Scored some very decent and much needed filing cabinets off CL for very cheap $$$, then later I remembered that I had some chocolate hidden in the cookie jar.  I'm so easy to please.


----------



## jettsixx

Congrats to MTC junior on making specialist. My good thing for today is another 8hr detail.


----------



## jettsixx

Now if I could just spend the $ on myself instead of bills it would be even better.


----------



## Guest

New dressers delivered this morning, now I can get my clothes organized before baby arrives!
Also, left my cell phone in the carriage at the grocery store today. Thank God someone honest found it and made sure I got it back. Nice to know there are still good people in the world (I mean besides all you MC folks).


----------



## Big.G

Froze my balls off for the season opener in Pawtucket, but worth it. Bet those going into Fenway tomorrow...err...later today won't be saying the same thing. :yellowcarded:



Got to see Okajima work for an inning...



Some pics of the opening ceremony...


----------



## HistoryHound

My daughter had to work yesterday so she asked me to register her for classes when the registration opened. Two of the classes were just about full but I got her in them. I'm psyched that I didn't screw it up. 

These kids have no idea how easy they have it. It took less than 5 minutes in the comfort of my own home. Back when I went to school you registered with paper & pencil. I don't miss the days of choosing classes, standing in line, finding out one or two were full, going back to the list, finding new classes, standing in line, and if that one was full........


----------



## DEI8

Big.G said:


> Froze my balls off for the season opener in Pawtucket, but worth it. Bet those going into Fenway tomorrow...err...later today won't be saying the same thing. :yellowcarded:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to see Okajima work for an inning...
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics of the opening ceremony...


Was there also but only watched the first inning then ended up at the Irish pub across the street.


----------



## Big.G

DEI8 said:


> Was there also but only watched the first inning then ended up at the Irish pub across the street.


Bet it was a lot warmer in there....


----------



## DEI8

Big.G said:


> Bet it was a lot warmer in there....


Yes it was, they even had a live band. The Black and Tans were plenty.


----------



## 7costanza

FINALLY....got approved for some sort of Mass Govt teeeet Healthcare.....fuck it Ive put into the system for 25 yrs...hard to not feel guilty though.


----------



## HistoryHound

7costanza said:


> FINALLY....got approved for some sort of Mass Govt teeeet Healthcare.....fuck it Ive put into the system for 25 yrs...hard to not feel guilty though.


That's great news. There is absolutely no reason why someone who has paid into the system shouldn't be able to take advantage of the benefits that they need when they need them.


----------



## Guest

Got hubby's closet cleaned out and reorganized. He should be able to find everything now. 


He's so lucky to have me.


----------



## jettsixx

7costanza said:


> FINALLY....got approved for some sort of Mass Govt teeeet Healthcare.....fuck it Ive put into the system for 25 yrs...hard to not feel guilty though.


Why would you feel guilty about getting back some of what you put in? Glad to hear you are finally getting something.


----------



## Deuce

7costanza said:


> FINALLY....got approved for some sort of Mass Govt teeeet Healthcare.....fuck it Ive put into the system for 25 yrs...hard to not feel guilty though.


Don't ever feel guilty 7. The floaters that have gone generations on the teet, or the "new Americans" that have never worked a day in the US and have an EBT card, don't...


----------



## DEI8

Ordered 50 baby chicks, they came in the mail today, there was 52 in the box. 2 freebees...:wavespin:


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Ordered 50 baby chicks, they came in the mail today, there was 52 in the box. 2 freebees...:wavespin:


Typical, another guy bragging about getting 2 chicks...


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> What's disturbing is that they're juveniles.....and mail order....


Maybe the idea of getting a couple of "freebies" has clouded his judgement...


----------



## Mozzarella

Took the young Mozzstick to Gillet Stadium so he could sing our National Anthem, had a great time. If I ate half the amount of sugar that little fuck put away, I'd be stroking.


----------



## Guest

future grandchild's baby shower. I'm getting psyched.


----------



## Guest

Just found out that one of my sisters, whom I have not seen in about 6 yrs, is coming to visit for a week this summer. I didn't think she'd actually make it happen, but she just emailed me her flight info. I'm very excited!


----------



## Hush

Wow, for once a bunch of good things!
-Had my first oral board, for a dept in NH. Went relatively well, they were actually very friendly. Nothing like the confrontational or no-win questions Ive heard about. A pleasant back and forth about me and the dept. Its nice to finally take the next step in the process, should hear back in a few weeks if they want to consider me further.
-Found the _exact_ part I was looking for at the junkyard, cost me under 10 bucks.
-Scored a brand new TLR-1s for $90 shipped, thanks to the DVOR link Simon/Sniper posted a few months back.


----------



## Eagle13

Wrote a paper in a half hour for class tonight. Boo-yah.


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> Wrote a paper in a half hour for class tonight. Boo-yah.


Can you send some motivation my way?


----------



## Eagle13

Delta784 said:


> Can you send some motivation my way?


Actually wasn't even due for a couple of weeks. Lol


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> Actually wasn't even due for a couple of weeks. Lol


I hate you.


----------



## SPQR

For the first time in over a month I finally got a continuous 8hrs of sleep while on the mid shift :wavespin:


----------



## niteowl1970

My severed finger finally grew back.


----------



## Guest

Got our minivan yesterday (which I promise not to drive like a minivan-owner), then met up w/ some girlfriends last night for sushi... Nothing like good food and good friends to top off a good day! :teeth_smile:


----------



## Mozzarella

My 8 yo, outdoor loving, bug catching, butterfly chasing, mud magnet, Gina "bear" finally drove the 4 wheeler. Now I can finally relax with a cup of coffee and watch her from the deck as she destroys the lawn. Life is good.


----------



## Dazy5

My sister's getting married tomorrow! Today was a fun rehearsal and dinner. Hopefully, everything goes smoothly tomorrow. YAY!


----------



## 7costanza

Dazy5 said:


> My sister's getting married tomorrow! Today was a fun rehearsal and dinner. Hopefully, everything goes smoothly tomorrow. YAY!


Its not to late, you can still save her.:timebomb:


----------



## Mozzarella

7costanza said:


> Its not to late, you can still save her.:timebomb:


Save Her? Try saving him...


----------



## Deuce

right.as.rain said:


> Got our minivan yesterday


Sooo, have you turned into an a-hole yet, or does it take time to affect you?


----------



## flintlockglock

after 3 months finally passed my "investigation committee" soooo I'll get my first degree soon! :smoke:


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> Sooo, have you turned into an a-hole yet, or does it take time to affect you?


Ouch!

It must take some time, because I still feel like myself... Don't worry, I'm sure if it changes, hubby will be sure to bring me back to my senses.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful day in Lexington celebrating Patriots' Day, kiddos loved the parade, followed by Chinese food for dinner (which I've been craving).


----------



## Guest

LawMan3 said:


> It's good maybe once a year.....And everytime I feel like a bag of ass after eating it. All set with that.


Of course you never feel good after eating it, no matter how good it is. That's the dilemma w/ Chinese food.
...But you wouldn't deny a pregnant woman her cravings, would you???


----------



## flintlockglock

patriots day trap shoot was also my kid sisters first time on the line :thumbs_up:


----------



## HistoryHound

right.as.rain said:


> Of course you never feel good after eating it, no matter how good it is. That's the dilemma w/ Chinese food.
> ...*But you wouldn't deny a pregnant woman her cravings, would you???*


Not if he's smart :smug:


----------



## HistoryHound

About a month ago one of my daughter's two jobs didn't pay her and they have been blowing her off every time she asks when they are going to. So, this morning I woke up geared for a fight because clearly they think they can screw around with her because she's a kid. I told her if they gave her a hard time today; then, I would get on the phone and let my inner bitch out. I was ready with all the standard collections promises from sending a 7 day demand letter to suing for tripple damages and costs. We're not talking about a lot of money, but it's the principle. My daughter made the call and put the woman on speaker phone. Now yesterday, they were saying she didn't work that week. Today they told her that they already paid her. I'm just about to chime in when I hear my daughter ask if the check cleared the bank. When the woman told her it did, my daughter asked if her records showed that all her checks for the month had cleared the bank. The woman said yes again, at which point, my daughter asked her to please get copies of the cancelled check. Oh my God! I loved it! This is my kid, my little angel, standing up for herslef. Wouldn't you know that it turns out that if there was a check it is missing and they will be issuing a new check to her ASAP. It was awesome to see her in action. It's nice to know that I don't have to worry about her being able to stick up for herself. Although I still will.


----------



## Mozzarella

To hear my oldest son say "you were right" Dad. Poor kid can barely walk after running the Boston Marathon (3hrs 15min). Thats what he gets for running "Forest Gump" style. Uh, I just felt like running. Yeah, was the fastest swimmer, not the fastest runner.


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> HH - I daresay she's picked up a few pointers from Mom???


Me? I'm as sweet as pie :angel:


----------



## Mozzarella

HistoryHound said:


> Me? I'm as sweet as pie :angel:


To Whom it may concern,
This is my second inquiry to your office regarding this invoice. Believe me when I tell you that you want to get this resolved with me instead of my wife. She has a natural gift of ripping you a new asshole, It will not dawn on you until a few days later that she succeeded in making you realize just how much of an incompetent human being you actually are. I need to sacrificial lamb this month to keep her inner bitch skills sharp.

Regards, Mr. Mozz


----------



## Deuce

Took Deuce Jr to Coney Island.. Bit into his first chili cheese dog, looked up, then down and whispered "wow".. I almost pissed myself laughing.....


----------



## Usa8235

where is this coney island of which you speak? i am drooling


----------



## Guest

Speaking of hot dogs... I read that Lawton's Famous Hotdogs on Canal St. in Lawrence is reopening this week as Lawrence Dog Haus & Grill. Maybe anyone who checks it out would be good enough to give us a verdict on it?


----------



## cc3915

LawMan3 said:


> George's Coney Island Lunch: Directions


Hahaha....and all this time I thought you dopes were actually driving to NY for hotdogs. BTW, love the Lawton's rar.


----------



## Sam1974

I got guilted into taking care of these 4 day old little hamster babies after their mom died. I've been hand feeding them, stimulating them to potty, talking to them, holding them, loving them.. EVERY 2 HOURS! It's worth it though.. I haven't named them officially yet because they are hard to tell apart frome eachother. There are 4 of these little guys. I believe there are 3 boys and 1 girl. 
The chances of these guys making it at such a young age without their mom is around 25%.. Not great odds but I'm a seasoned vet when it comes to bottle feeding tiny babies like this. 
They all made the night and survived.. YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Usa8235

WOW, you're a nice Sam.


----------



## DEI8

Three little piglets arrived today one even has three black spots on her back.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Three little piglets arrived today


...I've heard this one before. Can you tell us the one about the 3 bears?


----------



## Dazy5

My last class of the semester was canceled for next week. Tonight was the last class of my last class before graduation. I'm done with school for a while! YAY!!


----------



## Guest

LawMan3 said:


> George's Coney Island Lunch: Directions


Simco's on the Bridge - On The Cheap

Be sure you're strapped after dark.


----------



## HistoryHound

Dazy5 said:


> My last class of the semester was canceled for next week. Tonight was the last class of my last class before graduation. I'm done with school for a while! YAY!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

I took out the storm door and put the screen in my front door.....Spring is here!


----------



## DEI8

Delta784 said:


> I took out the storm door and put the screen in my front door.....Spring is here!


Didn't watch the weathre today, they are saying low thirties monday and tuesday night.


----------



## Foxy85

Hush said:


> After months of searching, finally found my dream car. Went to see it, it is flawless. One owner, all maintenance and records. Just a tad outside my price range. Made an offer, there is another buyer coming tonite to see it. Called back and said if the other guy wants it, Ill pay full price. Got my fingers crossed.
> 
> 95 Lexus SC300 113K


Way to bargain there Hush! If I was the seller I'd be calling you to say the other guy wants it, even if there was no other guy.....You already admitted to him you're willing to pay full asking? Rookie....

Good luck with that too - Premium Fuel and averages 18 mpg..... I think you're fuel consumption will be more than a new car payment....

Enjoy though, and know that your 95 Lexus at 113k is still worth more than my POS Hyundai lol :tounge_smile:

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Now that I've been a Debbie Downer to Hush , my good thing today was that I finally broke down and purchased a mesh police cover/hat/fidora/etc. <Did I cover them all?>


----------



## Kentucky Gold

Mowed the lawn and managed to get a sunburn in the process, yay warm weather!


----------



## cc3915

USMCMP5811 said:


> Got my copy of Signal Zero in the mail today and, browbeat Verizon on a package deal for my upgrade on my cell....Should be getting my Droid 2 Global by tuesday...


Sweet! Get the Tapatalk app for your phone. It works great on MC. I think it's around 3 bucks.


----------



## Mozzarella

I'm on phone #4, went with a Brigade from casio. Slightly smaller that a concrete block but i hope it can with stand the anticipated abuse. Had the first campfire of the year.


----------



## Guest

Last night, some of my best girlfriends surprised me w/ a little girls' night out before the baby comes. Great food and lots of laughs, what a nice way to spend the evening!


----------



## DEI8

My lobster guy stopped by today. 11 lobsters.:wavespin:


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> My lobster guy stopped by today. 11 lobsters.:wavespin:


You have a "lobster guy"? I didn't even know there was such a thing...


----------



## DEI8

I have a guy for everything I might need.


----------



## LGriffin

DEI8 said:


> I have a guy *for everything* I might need.


Left yourself wide open, DE. Too easy:wink_smile:


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Delta784 said:


> Simco's on the Bridge - On The Cheap
> 
> Be sure you're strapped after dark.


Caswells in Weymouth, same dogs, at one time same owners and less gunplay.


----------



## lofu

Osama Bin Laden is dead!!


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> I have a guy for everything I might need.


I do too... He's called MSP75.


----------



## Irishpride

Got my tractor to start, even though it has old spark plugs and gas from last fall in it.


----------



## Guest

30 years of wedding bliss:twins:


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats !!!


----------



## HistoryHound

OCKS said:


> 30 years of wedding bliss:twins:


Congratulations!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

OCKS said:


> 30 years of wedding bliss:twins:


There's such a thing??

KIDDING!!

Congrats!


----------



## cc3915

OCKS said:


> 30 years of wedding bliss:twins:


Congratulations to the two of you. May you have many more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mozzarella

Scored some Red Sox tickets for tonights game.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Finally got my Droid 2.


Was it worth the wait? hone: I have a Blackberry that keeps needing battery pulls... what a pain.


----------



## Hush

Went to the police supply store to get an American flag decal for my new car, saw they hired a real cutie behind the counter!

Resisted the urge to plaster my car with Trial Court, Sheriff Dept, TBL and 1* stickers. Who are the Trial Court stickers trying to impress anyways? Their symbol should be a key ring superimposed over a Boston Herald.


----------



## Foxy85

Hush said:


> Went to the police supply store to get an American flag decal for my new car, saw they hired a real cutie behind the counter!
> 
> Resisted the urge to plaster my car with Trial Court, Sheriff Dept, TBL and 1* stickers. *Who are the Trial Court stickers trying to impress anyways? Their symbol should be a key ring superimposed over a Boston Herald.*


Take it for a grain of salt. When I first started I thought they were somewhat of a neat idea, you know, sort of our own little identity as far as sticker go. Then when I inquired I learned that not only do the union guys hand them out 6 or 8 at a time per officer, but the Clerical Staff, Maintenance guys, Probation Officers, etc., are also given them. They hand them out like candy. I think I've seen more of those around than TBL stickers....


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> Went to the police supply store to get an American flag decal for my new car, saw they hired a real cutie behind the counter!
> 
> Resisted the urge to plaster my car with Trial Court, Sheriff Dept, TBL and 1* stickers. Who are the Trial Court stickers trying to impress anyways? Their symbol should be a key ring superimposed over a Boston Herald.


Who are you shitting....I saw you putting this on your bumper in the parking lot;


----------



## Hush

Regarding the sticker evolution for non-LE individuals, it seems to go:
-Put one of the "Association of the Chief's of Police" or Troopers are your Best Protection sticker on your car. All the better if it has an official membership date on it.
-Next, get a fake TBL sticker, obsess over where the "official placement" is (bottom left rear window? Upper left?)
-Upgrade to a real TBL sticker, maybe get a mini one and put it on your plate, so the cops "can't miss it"
-Realize everyone has a TBL sticker, get your hands on an MPA sticker. Think you're the shit now. (or be the type to put it in plastic and hang from the rearview so you can transfer it to all your "official vehicles"
-Fuck the MPA, now I've got a SPAM sticker. Im UNTOUCHABLE. No longer will I be told to "move it along" at Logan like the other jerks waiting to pick someone up.

THEN if your're smart

Realize it doesn't mean a damn what sticker you have, if you aint who you are trying to be percieved as, your getting that ticket regardless. This ain't New York where a PBA card can get you out of anything short of vehicular manslaughter.


----------



## Goose

Hush said:


> -Put one of the "Association of the Chief's of Police" or Troopers are your Best Protection sticker on your car. All the better if it has an official membership date on it.


Last year, I had a nutjob with one of those NHSP union stickers on his Grand Cherokee with Colorado plates leaving the Red Sox game...all over the road. As was my experience in MA, it seems like shitbirds seem to be the only ones that put them on their cars - of course they think it will get them out of something.

Delta, I saw one of those stickers in a store recently...I forget where, but I only laughed. I also saw one on a local's Jeep.


----------



## Guest

My sister flew in from AZ yesterday, I got some major grocery shopping done today, and hubby finished his last final exam for the semester. Yay! Looks like I may finally be ready for baby #3 to arrive.


----------



## Guest

Bruins Bear doing the victory dance. Go B's


----------



## Guest

Got an OT shift....walking beat in downtown on the 4-12. There are harder ways to make $400.


----------



## TopCop24

USMCMP5811 said:


> For lunch today, I ate out two of the hottest female Masscops members. Them burgers were all warm, juicy, and pink on the inside. :smug:


What was for dinner??:smoke:


----------



## Sam1974

USMCMP5811 said:


> Whoops, that was supposed to say, ate out with....... Damn auto correct.....


More like a Freudian Slip... hahahahah :tounge_smile:


----------



## Deuce

Delta784 said:


> Got an OT shift....walking beat in downtown on the 4-12. There are harder ways to make $400.


Walking? Is that cuz I saw a QPD up on the rack for a couple days, in our garage?


----------



## Guest

Deuce said:


> Walking? Is that cuz I saw a QPD up on the rack for a couple days, in our garage?


Chief is trying to burn the remaining budget before the end of the fiscal year....a refreshing change from a few years ago.


----------



## Foxy85

Delta784 said:


> Chief is trying to burn the remaining budget before the end of the fiscal year....a refreshing change from a few years ago.


I saw a QPD cruiser on 146A in Uxbridge. I had to do a double-take. This was maybe two weeks ago, but nonetheless.


----------



## Guest

Foxy85 said:


> I saw a QPD cruiser on 146A in Uxbridge. I had to do a double-take. This was maybe two weeks ago, but nonetheless.


I know we had a long-distance pickup recently, that might have been it.

I've seen a Bourne PD cruiser in Quincy three times this week....no idea what that's about.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> LEC Licker?


We don't belong to the Norfolk County LEC, so I don't think so. Someone suggested it might have something to do with training at the Transit Police Academy (right next door to QPD), which makes sense.


----------



## Guest

Delivered a beautiful healthy baby boy! Finally!


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> Delivered a beautiful healthy baby boy! Finally!


 Congatulations to you, your husband and the rest of the family. Hope all is well. Today is the start of another journey of life.


----------



## cc3915

Congratulations to the r.a.r/MSP75 family. Very happy that all is well.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Congatulations to you, your husband and the rest of the family. Hope all is well. Today is the start of another journey of life.


Yes, we are officially outnumbered!


----------



## 7costanza

right.as.rain said:


> Delivered a beautiful healthy baby boy! Finally!


Congrats, how do you feel about the name 7?


----------



## kwflatbed

Congratulations to the family.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Congrats, how do you feel about the name 7?


Thanks!

We actually went with 8... ya know, just so he'd have a little advantage.


----------



## HistoryHound

right.as.rain said:


> Delivered a beautiful healthy baby boy! Finally!


Congratulations!


----------



## Dazy5

I is gradguatin too dae!! :tounge_smile:


----------



## Guest

Dazy5 said:


> I is gradguatin too dae!! :tounge_smile:


Yes! We knew that spelling degree with a minor in sarcasm would pay off!


----------



## 7costanza

Congrats Dazy, High School isnt as easy as people think.


----------



## HistoryHound

Dazy5 said:


> I is gradguatin too dae!! :tounge_smile:


Congradulayshuns!


----------



## Dazy5

5-0 said:


> Yes! We knew that spelling degree with a minor in sarcasm would pay off!


Yes. I couldn't have done it without this site to study from everyday.

---------- Post added at 12:30 ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 ----------




7costanza said:


> Congrats Dazy, High School isnt as easy as people think.


I stayed back 9 times! Haha!

Although, it took me 9 years to get a degree.... hmmm lol


----------



## 7costanza

Its ok Dazy, lots of people are in school for 7 yrs, there called Drs :running:.


----------



## Dazy5

Technically, I was actually IN school for 4 years. Haha! I guess the 5 year break wasn't needed. Oops. :happy:


----------



## Guest

right.as.rain said:


> Delivered a beautiful healthy baby boy! Finally!


Congratulations! :thumbs_up:

---------- Post added at 14:51 ---------- Previous post was at 14:49 ----------



Dazy5 said:


> I is gradguatin too dae!! :tounge_smile:


And congratulations to you also!


----------



## Eagle13

Dazy5 said:


> I is gradguatin too dae!! :tounge_smile:


Technically mine too, but for the Ass. Degree. lol

Congrats!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dazy5 said:


> Yes. I couldn't have done it without this site to study from everyday.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:30 ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I stayed back 9 times! Haha!
> 
> Although, it took me 9 years to get a degree.... hmmm lol


Got ya beat. Just finished up my bachelors too. Total running time is 12 years... And I've used that joke that 7 posted about 100 times already...

With my newly gained CJ degree I'll... Ahhhhh shit. Where'd that Quinn guy go... ?


----------



## cc3915

Just got home from seeing a great walk off win at Fenway Park.


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Got ya beat. Just finished up my bachelors too. Total running time is 12 years... And I've used that joke that 7 posted about 100 times already...


Slackers, all of you....with the exception of a six year break, I've been going to school continuously since 1989.



Pvt. Cowboy said:


> With my newly gained CJ degree I'll... Ahhhhh shit. Where'd that Quinn guy go... ?


Sucks I know, but take pride in the fact you now possess something (4-year degree) that only about 25% of the American population has.

Congratulations!


----------



## Dazy5

It's just my Associates Degree. After Bay Path College, I took a break. Then I started at QCC for Summer I of 2009. I only needed 10 more classes there, since all my Bay Path classes transferred over. I only took 2 classes a semester and summer classes, because I was paying out of pocket. So 4 years for an Associates degree. But the 2 classes at a time was less stressful, and I ended up graduating with Highest Honors. I'd have to say that going back to school was one of the best things I have done for myself. Now, it's time to find a man!! :happy:


----------



## 7costanza

Just in time for the end of the World tomorrow Dazy, atleast you will die smart unlike most.


----------



## Guest

Dazy5 said:


> It's just my Associates Degree.


Still something to be very proud of; I don't know the exact statistics of what percentage of people hold Associate's degrees, but I'm sure you're still in the minority of the US population. :thumbs_up:

If I could offer some advice.....if you're going to go back for your Bachelor's, don't take too long of a break. The school "state of mind" atrophies fairly quickly, and is very tough to get back after awhile.



Dazy5 said:


> Now, it's time to find a man!! :happy:


I heard mechanixman is available, although he may be occupied in the near future.....80th RTT and all that.


----------



## 7costanza

> Now, it's time to find a man!! :happy:


My name is George. I'm unemployed and I live with my parents


----------



## Dazy5

7costanza said:


> Just in time for the end of the World tomorrow Dazy, atleast you will die smart unlike most.


The Bible teaches that on May 21st, 2011, only true believers elected by God to receive salvation will be raptured (taken up) out of this world to meet the Lord in the air and forever be with the Lord: 
All the rest of mankind (billions of people) will be left behind to experience the awful judgment of God, a horrible period of 5 months of torment upon earth:

May 21, 2011 Judgment Day! Tract - eBible Fellowship

I saw this online.Apparently, only true believers will die and go to heaven, and everyone else still has 5 months to live.

I'm pretty sure I'm not going to be raptured tomorrow. So yay! Five more months to live!!


----------



## Guest

A really good friend came to visit, and brought me some very yummy Peanut Butter Oreo ice cream from Mad Maggie's!


----------



## 7costanza

Netanyahu got to do what millions wish they could.


----------



## Deuce

Dazy5 said:


> The Bible teaches that on May 21st, 2011, only true believers elected by God to receive salvation will be raptured (taken up) out of this world to meet the Lord in the air and forever be with the Lord:
> All the rest of mankind (billions of people) will be left behind to experience the awful judgment of God, a horrible period of 5 months of torment upon earth


Pffft... 5 months?? I've worked Worcester's Main South for 15+ years.. bring it bitches, I ain't afraid.....


----------



## frapmpd24

Deuce said:


> Pffft... 5 months?? I've worked Worcester's lovely Main South for 15+ years.. bring it bitches, I ain't afraid.....


FIFY


----------



## Guest

A family member whom I've bailed out of BIG trouble twice, e-mailed me today saying that he is going to pay me back the last 1k of the $$ he owes me. I would say that drinks are on me, but it's pretty much earmarked to stop harrassing phone calls.


----------



## CPT Chaos

The sun is out. Walking the dogs, and cutting the grass. Grilling later. Life is good!


----------



## kwflatbed

Got a phone call for a job interview.


----------



## Guest

In the words of Howie Carr, I came downstairs for breakfast end of the world, *NOT*


----------



## Guest

Celebrating 9 wonderful yrs w/ my hubby. I couldn't be more blessed! Love you, MSP75. <3



Ok, mushy stuff over. Carry on.


----------



## kwflatbed

right.as.rain said:


> Celebrating 9 wonderful yrs w/ my hubby. I couldn't be more blessed! Love you, MSP75. <3
> 
> Ok, mushy stuff over. Carry on.


Congrats to you both.


----------



## cc3915

right.as.rain said:


> Celebrating 9 wonderful yrs w/ my hubby. I couldn't be more blessed! Love you, MSP75. <3
> 
> Ok, mushy stuff over. Carry on.


Congratulations! Enjoy your special day.


----------



## Guest

right.as.rain said:


> Celebrating 9 wonderful yrs w/ my hubby. I couldn't be more blessed! Love you, MSP75. <3
> 
> Ok, mushy stuff over. Carry on.


Awww......<puke>

Just kidding, congratulations!


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I have THE best work partners - brought me a Konditor Meister carrot cake in honor of Black Tuesday. :shades_smile:
> 
> And a gift card for dinner out! :teeth_smile:


That's awesome. Enjoy your day (and your cake!).


----------



## Guest

Just got an e-mail letting me know that my thesis was accepted by the committee, and on June 5th I'll graduate with my second Master's degree.

Now I don't have to think about school for a few months! :wavespin:


----------



## kwflatbed

delta784 said:


> just got an e-mail letting me know that my thesis was accepted by the committee, and on june 5th i'll graduate with my second master's degree.
> 
> Now i don't have to think about school for a few months! :wavespin:


congrats !!!


----------



## HistoryHound

Delta784 said:


> Just got an e-mail letting me know that my thesis was accepted by the committee, and on June 5th I'll graduate with my second Master's degree.
> 
> Now I don't have to think about school for a few months! :wavespin:


Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Congrats Delta. How long until we start calling you Dr. Delta?


Depending on how ambitious I am (I have ZERO ambition right now), another 3-5 years.


----------



## Guest

What's the Quinn multiplier for Doctorate? Do you get access to the fed printing presses? Haha. Congrats!


----------



## Guest

5-0 said:


> What's the Quinn multiplier for Doctorate? Do you get access to the fed printing presses? Haha. Congrats!


Nothing, unfortunately. You get some extra points on promotion exams, should I decide to ever take one for my last 3 years.

Speaking of which, my last 3 years start in 6 years, 1 month, and 21 days....not that I'm counting or anything.


----------



## Dazy5

About to head to FL for a week! Yay!


----------



## Hush

Had my first Simco's dog.


----------



## HistoryHound

My youngest is officially done with high school today. All she has to do is walk across the stage. Yesterday, my oldest met with the head of the department for the program she wants to apply to for grad school. If she follows her advice; then, she shouldn't have a problem getting into the program with advanced standing.


----------



## Guest

I don't know if it's really a good thing, but my infant son (not yet 2 wks old) has rolled over on his own 3 times already.

Looks like we'll have to watch him closely!


----------



## retired2000

Spent a week in the hospital. Got out Thursday. I have severe hypertension. Today was a good day. 170/112. I know that sounds high but for me that's good.:smug:


----------



## mpguy

Good thing that happen today - I was able to work instead of going out with my friends (good excuse), this may not sound good but my ex was with my friends and I really wasn't looking forward to the inevitable argument


----------



## cc3915

Spent a nice afternoon/evening with old friends at a cookout and bonfire down cape.


----------



## Guest

Mini-golf and ice cream w/ the family. 
Trying to play mini-golf w/ a 3yr old, a 2yr old, and a baby in a sling, really takes the competitive nature out of the 2 grown-ups.


----------



## Guest

right.as.rain said:


> Mini-golf and ice cream w/ the family.
> Trying to play mini-golf w/ a 3yr old, a 2yr old, and a baby in a sling, really takes the competitive nature out of the 2 grown-ups.


I hear ya. We tried it on the 5 year olds birthday a couple weeks ago. She ran around jumping in the water, my 2 year old hit everyone with her club, and the 7 year old tried to tee off every time like he was John Daly.

My 'good' thing today? My washer/dryer blew up and almost started a fire. FML


----------



## Hush




----------



## KozmoKramer

Spending a gorgeous Memorial Day with my boys enjoying an awesome day of Fisher Cats baseball.
FC's down 6-2 going into the bottom of the 9th and winning it with a walk off single.
What a wonderful day. My boys got to chat with a couple of Afghanistan veterans, what a couple of elegant gentleman.
And my youngest with an unprompted "Thank you for keeping us safe".
We just keep building those unforgettable memories.

The only thing missing was sweet momma, but since she was scheduled for Memorial Day, she gets the 4th and Labor Day off.


----------



## Tuna

Worked 14 hrs. of OT, on a holiday. Extra beer ration for the kid tonight.


----------



## DEI8

mtc said:


> I found a generic burner to fit my grill while I wait for the recalled replacement burners !!
> 
> (which I doubt I'll ever see, since I've been waiting since April and keep getting a run around... )


Eeeeeee, I am telling the GRILL PO PO on you.


----------



## Guest

After a very long day/evening, with crazy kids, 2 little ones who didn't want to go to sleep, and 1 very worn out mommy, wonderful hubby brings home some ice cream to make me feel better.  Gosh, I'm lucky.


----------



## KozmoKramer

right.as.rain said:


> ...wonderful hubby brings home some ice cream to make me feel better.  Gosh, I'm lucky.


Normally RAR, I bring home wine to the bride, so I can say "gosh, I'm lucky".


----------



## Guest

KozmoKramer said:


> Normally RAR, I bring home wine to the bride, so I can say "gosh, I'm lucky".


Well, considering I'm nursing a newborn, wine is being put off to a later date... as is getting "lucky".


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Usually don't post here but "it's official", my nephew has been hired! Academy soon to follow, very fortunate at 23. Great Grandad and his Grandfather would be proud as I am that he is carrying on the tradition.


----------



## 7costanza

I am loving the hilarious negative press Weiner (D) is getting, that guy deserves every minute of it. Watching him literally squirm in his seat getting grilled made my day.


----------



## Sam1974

on my way to Whisker Walk today in Lancaster. It's going to be a good time


----------



## Guest

Quincy Police Memorial Day March, first Sunday in June, good turnout to honor our fallen brothers and sisters.


----------



## retired2000

Been looking for some furniture for the balcony. Only have one chair. My neighbor upstairs is moving and couldn't take theirs and gave it all to me for nothing plus some beach chairs. Can't wait for coffee tomorrow morning.


----------



## 7costanza

Weinergate just keeps getting better and better. That guy is just about the biggest scumbag ever, look at the difference. A Republican send a pic of himself shirtless, immediately resigned, GOOD he should have. Now a Democrat sends pics of his junk, has innapropriate conversations with 6 different girls, on Govt property which violates ethics, lies about it for a week and then refuses to resign after getting caught.The double standard is making me sick, but im loving every second of this guys downfall.


----------



## Hush

The medic said my 3 favorite words today: "Get me there!"


----------



## Guest

Got my replacement phone today. They don't make mine anymore, so I had to 'settle' for an upgrade.


----------



## IrishCop

Every day is a good day in my part of the world.

Nothing special today -- walk on the beach with the dogs.

Mowed the grass -- did some house painting -- chopped wood for the fire.

Gave grandaughter some driving lessons.

Visited a local art show.

That's about it.:regular_smile:


----------



## 7costanza

I heard on Fox late last night that another top Al Qaeda scumbag was killed in Somali, apparently he was on our top ten. I think thats pretty good thing , I havent heard much talk about it though.


----------



## Guest

Nothing good has happened today, but I guess it's still early.


----------



## retired2000

My neighbor gave me a huge TV stand and a four shelf bookcase. Livingroom is starting to look **** a home.


----------



## rg1283

First 2-Day weekend I have had since December off. Girlfriend Cooked me Dinner... amazing day.


----------



## kwflatbed

0900 job interview,I hope it goes well.


----------



## Guest

My sister flew in last night for a 6-day visit. Haven't seen eachother in 7 yrs!! Looking forward to a fun week.


----------



## kwflatbed

Got the job offer,drug test and physical next, I guess I better start
studying for the drug test LOL.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

kwflatbed said:


> Got the job offer,drug test and physical next, I guess I better start
> studying for the drug test LOL.


Way to work bud! They didn't have any issue with the cross-dressing, huh? Haha j/k... Congrats again!


----------



## cc3915

kwflatbed said:


> Got the job offer,drug test and physical next, I guess I better start
> studying for the drug test LOL.


80th RTT?


----------



## lpwpd722

Congrats Harry....

My good news happened this weekend actually, my nephew that I haven't seen in 8 1/2 yr came home Friday. His scumbag mother took him and my neice and left state, no forwarding address, nothing to go on. You can bet your ass she was collecting child support all these years... she told my nephew she would be leaving state again and she won't tell him to where she is moving. He just turned 16. I'm glad we got him back now, but now we have to worry about my neice all over again.


----------



## HistoryHound

kwflatbed said:


> Got the job offer,drug test and physical next, I guess I better start studying for the drug test LOL.


Congratulations!


----------



## DEI8

*GHF Fast Flush High Voltage Orange Flavor detox Liquid Test Drink Clean Ready Drug*










*Congrats Harry. A little of this and you should be A OK.*


----------



## Dazy5

I have an interview for a second job tomorrow! It was the first and only resume I sent out. I haven't had an interview in over 7 years. I'm nervous haha!


----------



## kwflatbed

I hope some of my luck rubs off on you Dazy.


----------



## rg1283

Congrats to both Harry and Dazy. I know the feeling of job hunting.


----------



## Mozzarella

Very productive day out on the ocean yesterday, oldest son paid for the boat and dinner for the old man's B day. I must be doing something right, besides putting another nail in the coffin. Harry and Dazy, good luck to you both...


----------



## HistoryHound

This actually started out as a peeve, but the store manager turned it around quickly. A couple years ago I bought a living room set from Bernie & Phyl's and a couple weeks ago the mechanism on the reclining love seat broke. Long story short the manufacturer went out of business at the end of March & they can't get the parts to fix it. The warranty people wanted me to let them take the piece for a couple weeks so they could try to repair the broken part. Let's just say that kind of inconvenience didn't make me a happy girl.

But here's the good thing, I spoke to the store manager who agreed that what they were telling me was a ridiculous inconvenience. They gave me a credit and I went down last night to pick out my new set. 

Their commercials may annoy me to end, but their I couldn't be happier with their in-store customer service.


----------



## 7costanza

I ......I ....sorry what was the subject again...fuckin USMCMP and his signatures.


----------



## Hush

Still putting together the pieces. Went out yesterday afternoon to help a friend move his stuff into storage before heading back to the 'stan. Woke up this morning with a pounding headache, smelling like frosting, and a pocketful of ATM receipts. Fun apparently happend. Somewhere inbetween I remember a Kowloon pu-pu-platter, the Golden Banana, and homemade apple-pie moonshine. Its 11:56 AM, Im going to bed.

Also, we cooked sausages skewered over a paint roller on a gas stovetop.


----------



## Hush

Just checked my bank statement.....fun happened indeed. Just wish I could remember it. The look on the neighbor/trooper's face as I puked while holding an 1897 trench gun was priceless.


----------



## Johnny Law

Hush said:


> Just checked my bank statement.....fun happened indeed. Just wish I could remember it. The look on the neighbor/trooper's face as I puked while holding an 1897 trench gun was priceless.


Did you wake up face down in a pile of suspicious "mud" too?


----------



## kwflatbed

I guess I studied hard enough I passed the drug test and physical.


----------



## DEI8

Outstanding day on the water, they were hitting hard all day.


----------



## 7costanza

Where did you go fishing DEI?


----------



## DEI8

Wareham. PM me for more info, it is a bit of a honey hole.


----------



## kwflatbed

Just got the call start training at 06:30 tomorrow.


----------



## DEI8

Holy #uck that is early. Hope that is not the daily routine. Well good luck. 

Oh bye the way what is the new job, don't remember if you mentioned it or not.


----------



## kwflatbed

DEI8 said:


> Holy #uck that is early. Hope that is not the daily routine. Well good luck.
> 
> Oh bye the way what is the new job, don't remember if you mentioned it or not.


PM sent.


----------



## nemedic

mtc said:


> I had a great "brunch" visit with my soldier-boy extra kid.
> 
> He leaves tomorrow - back to Indiana to await deployment to Afghanistan.


Wouldn't happen to be MA ARNG? My twin brother is army guard and was just on leave before going back to the stan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna

Ok, took a spin out to a couple of hills N of Stellwagon. !3 keeper Cod and a 20# wolffish (which was released which broke my heart [fed reg]). Ride back in was just as bumpy as the ride out, (2 to 4 following seas). 1/2 mile off Bakers Island, birds working huge. !/8 mile out boats working. Got on top of it, it was the biggest Striper blitz I've ever seen. 30 boats working a 1/2 mile area of nothing but keeper size stripers hitting herring and birds hitting bait on the top. 30 minutes 7 hook-ups and two 36" stripers in the box. Good day, on my 5th and last Sam, got and early rollcall tommorow.


----------



## HistoryHound

It's wonderful feeling when they start to get it. It's that much better when they admit to you that they finally get it. Not too long ago my oldest told me that she can see why we didn't baby them and held them accountable for their actions. The best part was when she said otherwise they would have "ended up like (name withheld to protect the stupid)."


----------



## Dazy5

I got that part time job! I'll be working in the hospital! ...in the gift shop, but that's okay haha! :shades_smile:


----------



## HistoryHound

Dazy5 said:


> I got that part time job! I'll be working in the hospital! ...in the gift shop, but that's okay haha! :shades_smile:


Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

Much to my surprise, I made it on-time to my 7:15am MRI appointment.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Those side affects of self medication is a bitch huh? :smug:


Suffice to say, I'm glad that the hospital is non-smoking, so no one lit a match around me.


----------



## lofu

Found out that the Ol' Lady's Dr. was just being extra cautious (thankfully) by sending her for the ultrasound today. Jr. is doing just fine and will hopefully make his arrival anytime now.


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> Found out that the Ol' Lady's Dr. was just being extra cautious (thankfully) by sending her for the ultrasound today. Jr. is doing just fine and will hopefully make his arrival anytime now.


Sleep as much as you can while you're still able.


----------



## cc3915

Had an iPhone issue where my phone had "no service" in my home, a place where I always had at least 3 bars. Been working with AT&T on it and I decided it might be an equipment problem. Took the phone to an Apple Store and they gave me a brand new phone....no questions asked. Phone was out of warranty and I did not have insurance. Seems to have fixed the problem. This being my first Apple product, I am impressed at their customer service.

I should have gotten an Android though... it never would have broken down.

Edit: Hahahahahaa. I would thank you for the laugh, but I can't thank my own post....and yes, you will pay.


----------



## 263FPD

Good thing that hapenned yesterday.

Southborough sex offender arrested after suicide attempt on child porn charge - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News


----------



## Guest

Post office screwed up and sent something important to the wrong company, and I was going to be out a lot of $$, but the company sent it back to me on their dime! Sweet!


----------



## retired2000

I made it to 60. Who would have thought. Now lets set our goal to 65.


----------



## Guest

Went to the orthopedic surgeon today....my Achilles tendon isn't torn as I suspected, just severely strained/sprained. I'm still going to be out of commission for awhile, but hopefully not as long as the last time.


----------



## cc3915

retired2000 said:


> I made it to 60. Who would have thought. Now lets set our goal to 65.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Eagle13

Is there a light at the end of the tunnel? I will let you know.


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> Is there a light at the end of the tunnel? I will let you know.


For me, it's usually an oncoming freight train.


----------



## DEI8

The wife actually picked up an iron and ironed my uniform. Oh I am sure there is something up her sleeve.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> The wife actually picked up an iron and ironed my uniform. Oh I am sure there is something up her sleeve.


She's about to or has already spent a considerable sum of money.


----------



## DEI8

tomorrow is payday


----------



## 263FPD

DEI8 said:


> The wife actually picked up an iron and ironed my uniform. Oh *I am sure there is something up her sleeve*.


Or up your pant leg..


----------



## Guest

3rd day in a row of a diaper-free 3 yr old. No turning back now, we're in for the long haul! 

...Now we only have to buy diapers for 2 kids. Yay!


----------



## retired2000

Eagle13 said:


> Is there a light at the end of the tunnel? I will let you know.


In my experience, yeah, it's called a train

---------- Post added at 08:34 ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 ----------



Delta784 said:


> For me, it's usually an oncoming freight train.


Sorry Delta784 I hadn't read your post. However it would appear we are walking on the same tracks.:smug:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Met up with Sniper, at a rest stop on 128, to pick up a black bikini. 

...like throwing a t-bone into a pack of wolves.


----------



## Deuce

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Met up with Sniper, at a rest stop on 128, to pick up a black bikini..


Aaaahhhhhhhhhh smartass response overload!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza

" I was peeing, Yeah I was peeing also "...

View attachment 2285


----------



## DEI8

7costanza said:


> " I was peeing, Yeah I was peeing also "...
> 
> View attachment 2285


Yeh, then why out the six guys that just walked out you are the only one with wet knees?


----------



## Hush

Finally joined the 21st century and got a Droid X2. Now.....to figure this damn thing out!


----------



## Guest

Took my kids to see _Mister Popper's Penguins, _then out to dinner at Friendly's....now that both they and I are out of school for the summer, it was the first time in a long time I got to spend time with them, just me and them.

Great day.


----------



## mpguy

mtc said:


> I got to use a Legal Seafoods gift card tonite - just me and man-child#2.... still cost an arm and a leg but it was fun!


Forgot my wallet... :tounge_smile:


----------



## Guest

Hush said:


> Finally joined the 21st century and got a Droid X2. Now.....to figure this damn thing out!


It's easy man. Shoot me a txt when you want to go full auto nerd rage.


----------



## Mozzarella

Got home at 4 am from wetting lines with the oldest boy. Woke up to at 8 am to a foot tapping, pillow smashing 9 yo bear. I'll feel the sting in a few hours but a promise is a promise.


----------



## cc3915

My daughter passed her teaching certs in Fla. Next year she will have her own class of special needs kids. So proud of her.


----------



## MARINECOP

Didn't get forced to work a double shift. Now I can enjoy some cold ones in the comforts of home.


----------



## Guest

Had an awesome w/ some very dear old friends. A bunch of kids all running around together, burgers and dogs, and a lot of laughs = my favorite kind of day.


----------



## Guest

Things I do to amuse myself: I pulled up to back parking lot of Subway to grab dinner. There was a guy throwing out trash, and he walks back in the back entrance. The door shuts, and I'm still in cruiser, but I hear him yell 'Mike! The cops are here for you!'. I give it about 30 seconds, then walk in the main entrance, and yell out: 'Who's Mike!' Kid behind the counter shits himself, and says 'I am sir'.

My reply: 'Hey Mike, can I get a BLT on white toasted please.'


----------



## zm88

My mothers memorial walk is tomorrow at castle island. A few people one who's like a brother to me had a schedule conflict ended up being able to make it along with his mother. My fiancé is also gonna make it so I couldn't ask for a better gathering.


----------



## Guest

0417 baby boy grandson everybody is doing good.


----------



## trueblue

Enjoyed the view as me and the wife rode our bikes along the Cape Cod canal yesterday... 7 miles one way and 7 back...awesome


----------



## HistoryHound

OCKS said:


> 0417 baby boy grandson everybody is doing good.


Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

OCKS said:


> 0417 baby boy grandson everybody is doing good.


Congrats! Grandkids: All the fun, none of the responsibility.


----------



## cc3915

OCKS said:


> 0417 baby boy grandson everybody is doing good.


Congratulations!


----------



## csauce777

Walked into court and very shortly after, I was free to go, all with a 4 OT hour minimum.


----------



## lofu

My first son was born healthy at 0417 am (all you detectives can figure it out now). 10 fingers, 10 toes. His mother worked her ass off and I couldnt be more proud. Shes exhausted but otherwise healthy.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> My first son was born healthy at 0417 am (all you detectives can figure it out now). 10 fingers, 10 toes. His mother worked her ass off and I couldnt be more proud. Shes exhausted but otherwise healthy.


Congratulations!

The offer of the covert liquor delivery still stands.....:shades_smile:


----------



## Guest

usmcmp you got it, you win the----ahh----bobbie prize.


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats


----------



## Tuna

Finally got a day off tommorow. Been like June 3 or 4 since a DO.


----------



## zm88

Found out it was just an ankle sprain, nothing more serious. Also was informed that my CORI has came back from my potential employer and I am hired. I start next week.


----------



## Guest

Congrats on the new job Z... they are few and far between lately.


----------



## DEI8

Loaded the truck up with bikes, two person bikes and baby bicycle trailer. Then shoe horned the entire clan into the truck. Headed off to the cape, rode the entire length of the canal and back. The 4 year old barely made it. But was fun.


----------



## zm88

Thanks guys for the comments and support. I can finally cut ties with the skating rink.


----------



## Guest

Beautiful day outside, spent the afternoon at Crane Beach, and came home to a check in the mailbox for our amended tax returns... Yep, 1 whole dollar! Wow, what a way to end the day.


----------



## retired2000

Walked all the way to Stop & Shop and back and didn't need EMS LOL


----------



## 7costanza

How close are you to Revere Beach ?


----------



## retired2000

7costanza said:


> How close are you to Revere Beach ?


300 yards


----------



## 7costanza

retired2000 said:


> 300 yards


Thats nice this time of year, females, the ocean and a Kellys roast beef....life is good.


----------



## rg1283

I'm learning some life and work balance. It's called the DVR and Netflix. Watch as soon as I get home to help leave work at work,


----------



## Dazy5

I tried Zumba for the first time today, and I had a blast!


----------



## Guest

Dazy5 said:


> I tried Zumba for the first time today, and I had a blast!


I thought that's what you were practicing in Southboro?

My good day consisted of spending department $$ buying stuff. Thanks uni allowance!


----------



## Guest

5-0 said:


> My good day consisted of spending department $$ buying stuff. Thanks uni allowance!


I get pissed if I have to spend my clothing allowance on clothing.

As for good things, Quinn Bill checks are in....I just have to get my lazy ass to the station to pick it up.


----------



## Dazy5

5-0 said:


> I thought that's what you were practicing in Southboro?


That's called natural talent.... :shades_smile:


----------



## Usa8235

mtc said:


> Kiddo got the MOS he wanted - Army MP - ships out June 26th 20012 after he graduates.
> 
> He's stoked !!!


Congratulations thats outstanding...thank you for his service to our Country


----------



## DEI8

Hay is bailed and the hay loft is stacked full, 500 plus bails.:teeth_smile:


----------



## 7costanza

DEI8 said:


> Hay is bailed and the hay loft is stacked full, 500 plus bails.:teeth_smile:


Thats alot of hay, I spent yesterday and today spreading a few yards of mulch , it feels real good to be outisde doing work. I think some of the happiest people have to wash the dirt off their hands at the end of the day.


----------



## zm88

Just got accepted for an interview this Tuesday for the LP job I wanted, hopefully that works out and I can get back in it.


----------



## zm88

mtc said:


> ""LP"" ???


Loss prevention at macys..Another good thing that just happened I gave my immediate notice that I quit at the skating rink, no more head aches, bull shit or nothing from that place.


----------



## zm88

mtc said:


> Ice or roller?


Roller..right next door to B3


----------



## MARINECOP

Me and my 10 year old daughter did Force Recon maneuvers through the woods in Worcester. We were both dressed in dark clothing and she had her camo boonie hat on. We made our way to the wooded area approximately 50 yards from where the fire works were shot off. No one around except the Fire works staff, Worcester Police and Fire. Both of us are cut up from the picker bushes and mosquitos. We did this last year to and it is the best fireworks show ever. I have a 1 minute video during the finale to prove it this year. Please don't tell DCF.:skull: Giving the kid the memories of a great times with dad. This is a good thing that happened today/night.


----------



## csauce777

Had three bad guys try to run on foot this morning, only to soon realize I wasn't the first guy on their ass, it was MSP K9. ;-D


----------



## csauce777

mtc said:


> Did he get a bite of them???


Unfortunately no. The three pseudo-tough guys dropped prone very quickly once they realized what was coming next.


----------



## Guest

MARINECOP said:


> Me and my 10 year old daughter did Force Recon maneuvers through the woods in Worcester. We were both dressed in dark clothing and she had her camo boonie hat on. We made our way to the wooded area approximately 50 yards from where the fire works were shot off. No one around except the Fire works staff, Worcester Police and Fire. Both of us are cut up from the picker bushes and mosquitos. We did this last year to and it is the best fireworks show ever. I have a 1 minute video during the finale to prove it this year. Please don't tell DCF.:skull: Giving the kid the memories of a great times with dad. This is a good thing that happened today/night.


Me and little man are going with you next year bro. That sounds fun.


----------



## MARINECOP

5-0 said:


> Me and little man are going with you next year bro. That sounds fun.


Not fun at all getting there. You and the little man will love it when the fireworks start going though. I would send you the video, but it is 32mb. I will show you it the next time I see you. The hard trek through the woods/pickerbushes/brush and moving swift, silent and deadly will teach a child a lesson. If you want something great that others are unable to obtain then that great feat shall be done through sacrifice and hard work. With that sacrifice a goal will come to light. I always try to teach my daughter that no great things are given, they are only obtained through sacrifice and hard work. 5-0 you shall teach the little man this lesson next 4th.


----------



## 7costanza

MARINECOP, have you seen the movie Hanna?


----------



## MARINECOP

7costanza said:


> MARINECOP, have you seen the movie Hanna?


LMAO. Me and my daughter went and seen it on a rainy day. After the movie was over she was out in the pouring rain shooting her bow and arrows in the back yard. That scene where the boy tries to kiss Hanna and she tools him up. I told her that is what she needs to do if a boy tries to kiss her before the age of 30. She loved that movie.


----------



## Tuna

Did 58hrs. in 4 days. Have today off and it's up to the boat for some RR and B


----------



## DEI8

Scored 8 hours OT, and to top that they called me for another 8 hours OT tonight. 








I know I am a whore.


----------



## GreenMachine

eating lobster drinking beer, parents are visiting their newest grandkid at my house and we have lots of fireworks!


----------



## retired2000

When I was in the Marine Corps 42 years ago I was assigned to the Navy aboard an LSD. Well the LSD Oak Hill was in Town over the weekend and I took a tour of the ship. On some days I can't tell you what I had for breakfast. I will tell you walking around that ship brought back instant memories like it was today. The sounds, the smells, it was all there. I met the Capt, Chief Master Chief and some of the crew. You won't find a more kind and polite group of Men and Women. I went home with a renewed pride of having served my Country.


----------



## retired2000

That should have read Senior Master Chief


----------



## zm88

USMCMP5811 said:


> Spent an hour and a half in my Orthopedic Surgeons office today. Came out feeling a hell of a lot better than I did 6 weeks ago. 6 weeks ago, I was facing the possibility of an ankle fusion and having to retire. As of today, the Dr said that he is no longer even going to recommend cortisone shots as I have made tremendous progress over the last few weeks. Still dealing with the nerve problem but, one way or another, that will be fixed (either enough scar tissue will be created or he'll go in and remove the plate and screws). He did see however, early signs of arthritis showing up in the ankle joint that may require arthroscopic surgery to clean up at a later date. In the end though, he did say that I could possibly be ready to return to work come fall.


Glad to hear your making improvements guy


----------



## 7costanza

Very good news USMC, now enjoy the rest of your summer.


----------



## Guest

LawMan3 said:


> Great news bro, that's awesome! But does that mean the goatee is gonna die soon? It's probably not a bad thing...that sucker is GRAY!


It's state law that any male cop who's out injured has to grow a goatee.....and mine is more gray than his.


----------



## 7costanza

Did some cardio, got some sun, swam in the pool, eating some of the best watermelon Ive ever had.


----------



## retired2000

Good for you. Awesome news. Now go out and enjoy the rest of the summer guilt free.


----------



## MARINECOP

USMCMP5811 said:


> Spent an hour and a half in my Orthopedic Surgeons office today. Came out feeling a hell of a lot better than I did 6 weeks ago. 6 weeks ago, I was facing the possibility of an ankle fusion and having to retire. As of today, the Dr said that he is no longer even going to recommend cortisone shots as I have made tremendous progress over the last few weeks. Still dealing with the nerve problem but, one way or another, that will be fixed (either enough scar tissue will be created or he'll go in and remove the plate and screws). He did see however, early signs of arthritis showing up in the ankle joint that may require arthroscopic surgery to clean up at a later date. In the end though, he did say that I could possibly be ready to return to work come fall.


Awesome news.:teeth_smile: Back in the grind come fall. You must be stoked. Eat a lot of raw foods this summer, it will help speed up your body's recovery system.


----------



## rg1283

I found out I have an extra paid day off this week that I forgot that I put in for and I got another small job it pays low but it will help me build my resume more.


----------



## Guest

I woke up today with very little pain....if this keeps up, I can start physical therapy next week.


----------



## Guest

I resolved a financial problem today, which just saved me $1000. It's like hitting the lottery. Add the fact that I leave for a 3 day trip to a wedding withOUT kids. I'm predicting Captain Morgan related shenanigans, which the wife has pre-warned will land me in dog-house. Oh Well.


----------



## Guest

5-0 said:


> I'm predicting Captain Morgan related shenanigans, which the wife has pre-warned will land me in dog-house. Oh Well.


I'll leave the light on for you.


----------



## tazoez

After so many years of not being able to.... i got the car I've wanted since I was a kid..... on top of it...a few months until I marry the person I have always had a crush on and is my best friend


----------



## ams

I'll make sure the fridge is stocked full of drinks for ya


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Dog houses are underrated !!


I invested in cable and a comfortable bed, since I spend so much time there.


----------



## rg1283

I no longer worry or care about things beyond my control.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

tazoez said:


> After so many years of not being able to.... i got the car I've wanted since I was a kid..... on top of it...a few months until I marry the person I have always had a crush on and is my best friend


...and that car is??

Oh yeah, congrats on the wedding stuff.


----------



## tazoez

Jeep wrangler soft top 6 speed 2 door. 

And thanks looking forward to the wedding.


----------



## rg1283

I saved a life this week. I also have 4 days off and the girlfriend actually has the weekend off!


----------



## BRION24

Wrote a v to a guy with a radar detector. I guess it wasn't working.:teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

My favorite cousin is expecting a baby later this year!


----------



## zm88

My girlfriend woke me up with this around 2pm.


----------



## tazoez

zm88:606383 said:


> My girlfriend woke me up with this around 2pm.


Cute puppy! Exctied?



rg1283:605957 said:


> I saved a life this week. I also have 4 days off and the girlfriend actually has the weekend off!


Awesome job!


----------



## zm88

tazoez said:


> Cute puppy! Exctied?Awesome job!


Yeah, its another step in our relationship. Her daughter loves the thing and so do the rest the kids in the building. We've been living together almost a year now, and twas an early birthday gift for next week and I love dogs so it should be fun.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Puppies - WAY better alternative to babies !!


NOW you tell me......


----------



## rg1283

First true vacation in (paid) in probably 5 years, One month From now Battleship Cove and other various assorted places. Too top it off since I am taking the vacation at certain rotation I have 3 out of 4 weekends off in august!


----------



## zm88

mtc said:


> Puppies - WAY better alternative to babies !! (jus' sayin') Does "the thing" have a name yet?


The picked charlie..better then freckles or toad or something weird so I ain't complaining.


----------



## cc3915

Yard work, took a dip in the ocean, now reading a book on the front porch. Gotta love summer.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza

cc3915 said:


> took a dip in the ocean


Shrinkage!


----------



## cc3915

7costanza said:


> Shrinkage!


Shrinkage estimator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## zm88

Checked the schedule for next week and I have my birthday and the day after off.


----------



## Guest

Took the kids to Bradley Palmer wading pool. They had a blast, I got to visit w/ grown-ups, and the "people watching" was fantastic.


----------



## Guest

I had to order a bunch of stuff for firearms range gear, and I got a free: Galls StreetPro Gear Bag - PoliceLink

on a side note: I have a Galls Street Pro Gear bag for sale. :yellowcarded:


----------



## MARINECOP

zm88 said:


> Checked the schedule for next week and I have my birthday and the day after off.


If you are a FT PO, such a rare thing in this profession youngster. Could be another 5 or so years before you see such again. You better really enjoy it. Congrats.


----------



## Tuna

Got a crew for tommorow. Got the day off and the fish are waiting.


----------



## zm88

MARINECOP said:


> If you are a FT PO, such a rare thing in this profession youngster. Could be another 5 or so years before you see such again. You better really enjoy it. Congrats.


Not LE, hopefully one day il figure out what it is I exactly wanna do. But for the past few years I've been doing security work throughout the city of Boston. Currently saving up for the spo course.


----------



## CPT Chaos

It just turned Friday!!!


----------



## 7costanza

I swam 20 laps in the pool,and by that I mean floated around the pool on a floaty 20 times.


----------



## ams

*grandparents*

Got to see the grandparents today before work, it made their day


----------



## Tuna

Got out today, Got my friend into his first stripers. His boy dropped a 40"er. Big thick filets in the fridge for tommorow


----------



## 7costanza

Tuna said:


> Got out today, Got my friend into his first stripers. His boy dropped a 40"er. Big thick filets in the fridge for tommorow


I have never had a striper, taste good?


----------



## chief801

7costanza said:


> I have never had a stiper, taste good?


They can be fun to catch, but eating? Not so sure...disease, glitter, cheap perfume...

Oh, wait...you said STRIPER...nevermind.


----------



## DEI8

*Re: grandparents*



ams said:


> Got to see the grandparents today before work, it made their day


Enjoy everyday you can with them, miss the hell out of my Grandparents.


----------



## 7costanza

*Re: grandparents*



DEI8 said:


> Enjoy everyday you can with them, miss the hell out of my Grandparents.


+100000


----------



## Tuna

7costanza said:


> I have never had a stiper, taste good?


Take a 2" thick filet, in a dish put 3tbl olive oil, juice 1/2 lime, 1 smashed garlic clove and hot pepper to taste. Let it sit in there overnight. Grill it on the BBQ med to high heat 15 to 20mins you can't overcook it. Serve with grilled veg. pot salad and lots of cold beer. Watch the kids and dogs run around in the back yard. Consume more cold beer. Now that's heaven.


----------



## 7costanza

Tuna said:


> Take a 2" thick filet, in a dish put 3tbl olive oil, juice 1/2 lime, 1 smashed garlic clove and hot pepper to taste. Let it sit in there overnight. Grill it on the BBQ med to high heat 15 to 20mins you can't overcook it. Serve with grilled veg. pot salad and lots of cold beer. Watch the kids and dogs run around in the back yard. Consume more cold beer. Now that's heaven.


 That sounds awesome, unfortunately for ME, due to health reasons I cant have garlic, lime , or hot pepper but I love fish on the grill. I have spent a ton of time fishin not as of late. My favorite was when my father had a home in Islamarda and I could walk out his backyard and literally walk about 100 yds off the beach and still be waistdeep. We did alot of fishing for Bonefish and Tarpon. I also loved a place called Bosebuck Mountain Camps on Lake Aziscohos, if you ever want a fishing or hunting experience to remember this is the best place left in the Northeast period, we went about ten yrs in a row, check it out.

Bosebuck Mountain Camps


----------



## DEI8

Ten and a half hour detail last night, 2000-0630. Got 3 hours sleep then 8 hours OT 1500-2300. Just got a call for 8 more for the Mids. V












SSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH
v




















Mind blowing toe curling Nooner!!


----------



## 7costanza

My brother got locked up, now hes where he should be. Now both my brothers are in, one for life I just hate to see my Mom so hurt, that is the worst.


----------



## DEI8

Maxed ot on OT, 18.5 hours.:teeth_smile:


----------



## 7costanza

mtc said:


> That sucks for hurting Mom... but maybe he'll get a kick in the arse..


Nothing worse than Mom crying, and we all decided to leave him their till Oct , fuck him.


----------



## cc3915

7costanza said:


> Nothing worse than Mom crying, and we all decided to leave him their till Oct , fuck him.


Sorry for your mom 7. I hope your brother learns his lesson and comes out a better man.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Nothing worse than Mom crying, and we all decided to leave him their till Oct , fuck him.


Sorry to hear bro.


----------



## 7costanza

mtc said:


> In other good news - I heard from my extra kid.. stationed in Afghanistan... reality of where he his has hit but he's OK.


I wish him the best and pray for his safe return.


----------



## Kentucky Gold

Graduation of RTC 308! Good luck to the newest group of Correction Professionals


----------



## Hush

10 yards rapid fire with a 3913, glad she made it.


And now I smell like Hoppe's.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Shrine at MGM with Dillisnipergaf for his big 3-0.


----------



## Sam1974

I actually got 6 hrs sleep last night.
My baby is mending from his major surgery last monday.
I'm back to work.
I'm starting to feel normal again!

Downside? I'm exhausted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Had my first physical therapy session today, and it didn't hurt as bad as I anticipated.


----------



## zm88

Ran to catch my bus, and for the first time in months my ankle did not give out. Also saw one of my explorer advisors who's now BPD, felt good to reconnect.


----------



## frapmpd24

Getting dispatched to a call with the paper delivery guy waiting to point out three weeks worth of newspapers piled on the front steps and a large amount of mail in the box. Then, walking around to the back door to find the kitchen windows open and lady who rents the apartment in a moo-moo, alive, well, and talking on the phone.

Us: Are you Mrs. X.
Her: Yes
Us: Is everything okay? The paper guy noticed three weeks of papers and mail piled up on the front steps.
Her: Everything is fine. I just haven't had a chance to go to the front door.

IN THREE WEEKS??? WTF? ... Hey, whatever... she's alive and well we're not still stuck babysitting what would have been, no doubt, a rotted unattended. Definately a good thing for today!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Shark Week begins! 

We have Shark Week... Sharks have Chuck Norris Week. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## DEI8

Left the state of MA and now sittingg aroound the campfire in NH let the good times begin


----------



## cc3915

Went to Sox/Yankees game and saw another walkoff. I was there on Wednesday when they did the same thing.


----------



## MARINECOP

Off tonight. Shooting at the range tomorrow then a Police association meeting after the range and then off again. It is so sad in this profession where we have to get excited for having two days off in a row.

---------- Post added at 01:11 ---------- Previous post was at 01:07 ----------


----------



## Guest

Great cookout Saturday w/ hubby's work mates, delicious food, and good people. 
Then between yesterday and today, the entire house (including the attic) has been cleaned and organized. 
My idea of a successful weekend! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Sam1974

Louie got a clean bill of health from the vet on Monday for his post-surgery care. We are still battling the staff infection he received while hospitalized, though. He got his first grooming today since falling ill, and he fought it tooth and nail! I guess he likes smelling like old urine and dirty socks?? LOL Either way, he's looking mighty handsome and I've nibbled my miracle dog's nose several times while he was sleeping..

It's amazing how strong our dogs can be. He was given a 25% chance of surviving and he pulled through like a champ! With all the health issues he's had over the year, this was far the scariest. It's hard to hear when you are told that if you do nothing, your baby will absolutely die or if you do the right thing and send him in for surgery, he has a 75% chance of dying anyways. It turned my world upside down but I've learned a lot from this experience. I've definitely learned that the strong bond you share with your dog can over come any thing. This experience has brought us even closer. I know he pulled through for me because of our bond. We have this connection that I have never felt from a person, not even my husband. It's like we are 2 halves of the same whole and through our shared experiences, we can conquer anything. 
We can all learn something from him as he has the strongest, most gentlest soul of any animal or person I have ever had the honor of knowing. 

BTW, a HUGE great big KUDDOS to the Vets at Angell Animal Medical Center in Boston. I honestly believe he wouldn't have made such a miracle recovery if the was treated anywhere else. They are my saviors and the best at what they do. Their care and compassion show in everything they do. The vet who treated him was with him from the surgical consult through his follow-up care. They are amazing and I will never forget what they have done for me and mine.


----------



## Guest

Hasn't really happened yet but headed to Potsdam NY to visit my son for the weekend.


----------



## dingo777

Going to see Ron White at the Melody Tent on the Cape tomorrow night.


----------



## mpguy

Good things that happend today- I staired at USMCMPs' little video clip for about an hour at work. 2 things happend, an hour went by, and I now want a sugar coated donut...


----------



## Tuna

Got into the Bluefish yesterday off Boston Light. 12 to 15 lbs. on light tackle. 5 in the fishbox and 10 caught and released


----------



## Deuce

Apparently one of my asshole dealers has had enough of me "_harassing"_ him and threatened to get his _heater_ and kill me.. Took all I had to stop laughing and keep from pissing myself... His reaction didn't help; I laughed all the way up the street...

Sometimes this job is fun....


----------



## MARINECOP

Took my daughter to the movies to see Rise of the Planet of the apes. I mistook the time it started so we went and saw Cowboys and Aliens instead. Not a bad movie overall. Harrison Ford was a bad ass in the movie. After the movie we went into Rise of the Planet of the apes and watched the final 20 minutes of the movie. The battle scene at the end where the apes are on the lose and fighting for their freedom was great. Then I took her school clothes shopping. Not a bad way to spend a rainy day. I hope no one had to spend this day outside.


----------



## HuskyH-2

I was sitting around bored at one of the fixed posts at work, and a little kid ran behind the desk to hang out. He was fascinated by the radio, badge, and the cameras on my screen. I nice little change of pace to booting out drunks and druggies. I think his old man was a police officer.


----------



## DEI8

Got another batch of 15 jars of Tomato suace and 6 jars of Hot pepper lelly preserved to day. Another batch of 15 Tomato sauce to total 45 jars and I should be good for the winter. 


62 1 gallon bags of beens, squash, brocolli and cawliflower alraedy done plus 3 one gallon bags of sun dried tomatos. Been a good season so far.


----------



## BRION24

I should have posted this a fews days back but I bought myself a new 46" LCD TV for the bedroom on Sunday.


----------



## Guest

After having a stomach bug, I was able to eat solid food for the first time in 4 days, and it didn't wreak havoc with my digestive system.


----------



## zm88

I questioned this guy about his WCSO reserve sticker on his car and got a story about a quicy cop taking his deputy badge...awesome.


----------



## Guest

My 3mo old just cut his first tooth. He'll be eating steak in no time! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Kentucky Gold

Signed papers and picked up my new rescue dog today, and he is peeing on the rug already!


----------



## DEI8

Shipped three not so little piggies of to market this morning. Pork chops and ribs soon to follow!:teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

One the way home from a detail today a SUV cuts me off so I give a little toot. The female driver flips me the bird through her moon roof and was laughing with her friend. As I get a little closer I see in her rear view she sees it was a cop. She says to her friend It"s a cop. At the next light I went up to the car and asked for lic and reg. She said she was sorry. So, are you sorry for cutting someone off or flipping off a cop. She then says I feel like such a dick, again I ask for the cutting off or flipping off a cop. She says the flipping off a cop. I told her you never know who is behind you and let her go. In my weird little mind the fun was just seeing her mind turning how am I going to get out of this.


----------



## Dazy5

Looks like I'll be closing on a house next week! AND I'll be an Aunt by next March! I'm so excited for both! Yay!


----------



## cc3915

Yeah. That's great Dazy. Congratulations!


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## frapmpd24

Congrats Dazy! A couple big events to look forward to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

Congratulations Dazy!


----------



## Guest

Didn't have to work today. Stay safe everybody.


----------



## wwonka

The prison got locked down due to the storm.


----------



## Guest

Had an awesome weekend w/ friends at their cottage in coastal Maine. Even a sprained ankle, a teething baby, and a hurricane couldn't spoil the fun! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## kwflatbed

A big bowl of fresh steamed mussels with butter ready when I got home from work.


----------



## Guest

My sister is finally getting her own place! She's been living w/ her ex-husband (who she divorced a year ago), and his mother. She finally has the $ to move out and take their 2 boys w/ her. It's a new beginning that she needs desperately.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Deuce

It's still warm out and my bottles of Landshark are icy cold..


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Waking up this morning after the strip club shenanigans last night without a crippling hangover. Score!


----------



## cc3915

Tourists are leaving and we get our little piece of paradise back. Was a great summer here over the bridge.


----------



## Deuce

Finally sobered up from Saturday night... I'm missing a sandal, swim trunks and about 8 hours.. If found, please return, absolutely no questions asked.....






Don't judge me...


----------



## DEI8

Kids are off to school.


----------



## zm88

Everything got cleared up at work after a week, I'd ask for an apology but I know I'd be pushing it.


----------



## Mozzarella

Got to hold my paycheck today, even if its for a few hours until the bank opens. Then its gone baby gone....


----------



## HistoryHound

First day since Monday of last week that I have woken up headache free.


----------



## Guest

Dentist appointment today! That means I get a half hour all to myself, lounging in a chair, with no obligation to respond to any children. ...Better than a vacation. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest

Saw the orthopedic surgeon, and got cleared to go back to work on Monday.

Wait....is that good? Yeah, it is....I was mentally ready over a month ago.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> Saw the orthopedic surgeon, and got cleared to go back to work on Monday.
> 
> Wait....is that good? Yeah, it is....I was mentally ready over a month ago.


That's great news and you got to enjoy the summer with your family. A win win situation.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> _Mentally ready_ - but is the foot ready?


It wasn't a month ago, but feels great right now. Might as well get back in the saddle and find out for sure, because I'll either be divorced or a murder victim if I stay out much longer. :shades_smile:


----------



## HistoryHound

Delta784 said:


> It wasn't a month ago, but feels great right now. Might as well get back in the saddle and find out for sure, because I'll either be divorced or a murder victim if I stay out much longer. :shades_smile:


I was going to ask how long Mrs. Delta has been ready, but you took the wind out of that sail.



USMCMP5811 said:


> I was mentally ready to go back to work months ago, my leg however, well, we all know that deal.... If you all don't hear from me over a few day streach, look out back of my house in the woods for a shallow unmarked grave........


I'm not going to speak for every wife, but there's one thing I've noticed with friends and family who's spouse has retired or been on an extended leave. No matter how much you love each other married people are just not supposed to spend that much time together. I don't know what it is, but after you guys have been hanging around the house for a bit you start getting into things and trying to do stuff to "help".

That's a generalized "you guys" not aimed at anyone specific as I don't believe I've ever met any of you outside of MassCops.


----------



## k12kop

Spent some quality time with my daughter sitting on the porch and watching fireflys last night.


----------



## DEI8

Brought the wife and four kids to Seekonk Speedway, expected to have to buy 6 tickets, but big sign out front said "tonight kids 12 and under FREE"!!


----------



## Hush

Got a call today out of the blue from an ex. Nice girl with a wonderful kid, and an asshole shitbag of an ex. So bad its the reason we're not together. He just got declared disabled and got his SS check, so she got her back child support all at once. 11K, one lump check. She invited me to dinner as way of apology I guess. It was great.








But dessert was better. 








Hey Mike, you had a key once but you're gonna spend the rest of your life trying to get back in the front door. Ill take the smart route, and an escort through the VIP entrance 'round back.


----------



## Hush

Nope she's still around and I think I can talk some sense into her. She was a vegetarian when we met, so far I've taken her to Bison County and Freds Franks...now she wants to go out for steak so there might be hope yet.


----------



## CJIS

I got a bill that stated I owed $0.00


----------



## cc3915

Ordered my playoff tickets.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Ordered my playoff tickets.


Hopefully they make it.


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> Hopefully they make it.


I hope so too, but if they don't, I'll get my money back.


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> I hope so too, but if they don't, I'll get my money back.


Maybe we can all kick-in some money and hire someone to do a Nancy Kerrigan on Daniel Bard. :yellowcarded:


----------



## cc3915

Delta784 said:


> Maybe we can all kick-in some money and hire someone to do a Nancy Kerrigan on Daniel Bard. :yellowcarded:


While they're at it they can do the same to the "coma". We needed to win this game and Bard has sucked over his last three appearances. The dope didn't even have someone warming up. :stomp::stomp:

Wait a minute..... this isn't the peeve thread. :shades_smile:


----------



## zm88

Finished my cpr, aed and first aid training today, and I start the new job next week. More money, better management and a step in the right direction.


----------



## Eagle13

Managed the floor, the 19" bar, the stairs, the window, the wall, the cones, the bag, the cuffing station and everything else to get the blue stamp.


----------



## Hush

Congrats eagle!!


----------



## Guest

Eagle13 said:


> Managed the floor, the 19" bar, the stairs, the window, the wall, the cones, the bag, the cuffing station and everything else to get the blue stamp.


Did you have to use the step to get over wall? LOL

Congrats mang

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8

I know it was last night, the Yankees lost, now they get to pack their bags.


----------



## cc3915

DEI8 said:


> I know it was last night, the Yankees lost, now they get to pack their bags.


It's always a good day when they're eliminated. I'm especially glad that this ballbag will be shut up for awhile.


----------



## Guest

Had a nice day w/ the fam at Topsfield Fair, and especially enjoyed the State Police K9 demonstration. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Had a good time at the Oktoberfest at the American-German club in West Palm Beach. A good time was had by all.....


----------



## Guest

This actually happened yesterday, but close enough;

I have the weekend off, so I took advantage of the summer-like weather and took the family down the Cape. We were stuck in heavy traffic a few miles before the Sagamore Bridge on 3 South, and the traffic for the lane headed for 6 West was moving somewhat faster than for 6 East, which is where we were going. A Massachusetts Environmental Police Explorer passed us very slowly headed for 6 West, and my wife had never seen them before, so I briefly explained what they were all about. About 10 minutes later, a gray pickup truck went barreling down the breakdown lane doing about 75mph, and I thought to myself, "What a jerk". As we got close to the bridge, I saw blue flashing lights, and I thought it was the accident that caused the heavy traffic.

Oh, no....it was the MEP Officer who had stopped douchebag in the pickup truck for operating in the breakdown lane, and probably speeding also. The jerk driver looked like douche too, with a $100 haircut and designer sunglasses, and we passed slowly enough to see the MEP Officer writing the citation.

So, unnamed MEP Officer, thank you for making my day yesterday.


----------



## HistoryHound

I love those stories. No matter how many times I hear them they give me that warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> It's not even like the MEP trucks aren't pretty obvious that they're cruisers !!


It would have been too late by the time he spotted it, plus there likely was the "He can't stop me" attitude.

How did that work out for you?


----------



## Somebody's Dad

Watching a punk on a rice burner flying between the lines of the car slowly moving up Rte 24, then seeing him pulled over a few miles further up the road by the MSP that he blew past. Oh joyful day.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> It's only Wed and I've got 20 hours of OT so far this week.....


Better than workman's comp?


----------



## Guest

Realized I hadn't seen my wallet in 2 days... Discovered I left it at Target, and they were holding it for me at the service desk. Thank God.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## TopCop24

The 80th RTT thread was reopened


----------



## 7costanza

I woke up, two feet on the ground, I can go outside and enjoy being alive....everything after that is a bonus.


----------



## grn3charlie

Listened to Stairway to Heaven on the radio today.


----------



## zm88

I'm sitting here at the townies vs stoneham POP warner game, and it was really great to see everybody stand up, hand over heart and hats off for the national anthem. One of those simple pleasures I guess


----------



## Loyal

On my way to the Krusty Krab....anyone want a crabbie pattie ?


----------



## zm88

Loyal said:


> On my way to the Krusty Krab....anyone want a crabbie pattie ?


Nah, I ain't never seen them critters wash there hands before they cook


----------



## zm88

I got my permanent work schedule today, fridays and saturdays off. I haven't had weekends off except maybe 2 or 3 times in the past 6 years.

Only downside to this, I've been hoping to make it to a m&g, seeing how they're usually on weekdays I'm gonna have to learn to use those sick days.


----------



## Guest

We are blessed to have some dear friends w/ us since they have no power/heat/hot water. The kids are having a blast and we are enjoying the time together. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## DEI8

Found the wifes stash of the good candy. Twix, kitkat,snickers, and reeses peanut butter cups. What was she thinking!!!


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Found the wifes stash of the good candy. Twix, kitkat,snickers, and reeses peanut butter cups. What was she thinking!!!


My kids don't like peanuts, so the "mom & dad" bag is loaded with goodies like Reeses Peanut Butter Cups, Snickers, Peanut Butter M&M's, Payday Bars, etc.


----------



## 7costanza

I miss Candy...she was the best stripper at the Banana.


----------



## 7costanza

Maybe I was wrong about that show.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Ok, you all are fucking killing me here. My youngest is allergic to peanuts so we can't have any peanut products in the house. Reeses PBC's are my favorite thing in the whole candy world and I can' have any now. I may just have to run a secret snoop and poop mission to your houses and relieve you two of your PBC's.....


I'll bring some to the M&G.....have you tried the dark chocolate ones?


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> How many can I get per beer?


Negotiable. 



USMCMP5811 said:


> Noooo, they make dark chocolate one????? :tounge_smile:


Just when you thought the original couldn't be improved;

View attachment 3236


----------



## zm88

My kind of reese's


----------



## DEI8

Packed all my gear, headed to Knox county for 10 days. Time to poke a few holes in some critters.:teeth_smile:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

Hey all! I'm finally getting healed up (back surg) and back to the computer. God I've missed this site!


----------



## kwflatbed

Welcome back , you were missed !!


----------



## 7costanza

Nice to have you back BIL.


----------



## cc3915

Welcome back BIL. Glad to see you're on the mend.


----------



## HistoryHound

We missed you too. Welcome back.


----------



## 7costanza

Back surgery ha....how does that affect your typing.? . Bad backs are so tricky to figure out, I can definately empathize having spent 12 months in a body cast.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

7costanza said:


> Back surgery ha....how does that affect your typing.? . Bad backs are so tricky to figure out, I can definately empathize having spent 12 months in a body cast.


Nothing as dramatic as a body cast. It was my 4th surgery in two years, this time they fused a few discs. Sitting at the computer can be quite challenging.


----------



## Guest

My Achilles' tendinitis vanished as quick as it appeared......feels great now.


----------



## Coopstah

_*Sobriety has been good to me ! !*_


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

The time change always helps come Monday morning... Ahhhh...


----------



## HistoryHound

Not here. The dog absolutely refuses to recognize the time change.


----------



## Guest

This morning my son asked to watch Frosty the Snowman. Listening to it in the background makes the day seem to go by easier. Fond childhood memories or the cozy feeling of the holidays... Either way, I love it! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest

Got my paper submitted with minutes to spare in beat-the-clock fashion, and it's been days since I've had any pain in my Achille's tendon.


----------



## Irishpride

Election day poll coverage, 16+ hrs of OT


----------



## frapmpd24

Irishpride said:


> Election day poll coverage, 16+ hrs of OT


16 hours of OT to watch about 10% of the voters exercise their right. God, don't fall asleep. In a year with no races for President, House, Senate, or Governor, barring any hotly contested mayoral, selectman, or council race, the turnout is pretty abysmal.

And many of who stay home don't seem to understand (or care) that the local politicians can do the worst damage in terms of cutting budgets, services, and hiring complete bozo's and "yes men" for every department head position in town, simply because they don't want anyone with an ounce of intelligence to question their "vast" knowledge.

Those who stay home, have no business complaining that some uneducated dope who can sling BS is making decisions about budgets, even for a small town, are upwards of 30 million dollars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishpride

Yeah I agree 100% we have a pretty close mayoral race so maybe&hellip;just maybe voter turnout will hit 15%, pathetic. Although I strongly encourage all liberal democrats pass on next years federal elections.


----------



## Guest

My 5 1/2 mo old has started low-crawling. What was his motivation? Getting to the tv remote, of course! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Another 8 hours on the MAX clock.


And to think you were bitching about being put back on light duty. :yellowcarded:


----------



## Dazy5

I finally got off my lazy ass, and started painting the kitchen. :happy:


----------



## Coopstah

_*It's amazing how life seems to be so much easier and less chaotic when you stay sober, life is good ! *_


----------



## Eagle13

Becoming a lurker for a bit.


----------



## Guest

LECSniper said:


> Daddy teach him that?


He didn't have to... It must be genetic. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## zm88

8 hrs OT, with the option of 16 more hours this week.


----------



## Mozzarella

Vacation / Hunting days are being spent at an alarming rate. No mention of that dirty, four letter word this week or next.


----------



## DEI8

Just happened to open a box the wifey put out in the burn pile, inside the box was five years worth of subsciptions 1992-1997 of Playboy and Penthouse!!!! Thank the good Lord I offered to help.


----------



## zm88

mtc said:


> I'm going in for my 3rd OT shift this week. STILL walking around like Dawn of the Living Dead after Sunday's triple Today's good thing - Manchild #1 raving about dinner - THAT never happens!


It's a great thing, especially right before the holidays.


----------



## Dazy5

New Car!! :happy:


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Just happened to open a box the wifey put out in the burn pile, inside the box was five years worth of subsciptions 1992-1997 of Playboy and Penthouse!!!! Thank the good Lord I offered to help.


In my house, I don't make the mistake of letting hubby help when I'm trying to get rid of things.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Dazy5

Haha! 2008 Mercury Milan color Biege.


----------



## frapmpd24

USMCMP5811 said:


> Come home after some OT today and my younger brother was at my house putting permanate power and heat in the Mancave.


That's a nice Mancave










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niteowl1970

I actually get a Friday AND Saturday night off. It's been awhile.


----------



## zm88

Took the girl out to massage envy in back bay. Finally caught up on all bills, and got a bunch of shit for the house.


----------



## Guest

Pre thankgiving turkey dinner with my son daughter in law and grandson The Mrs did a great job.


----------



## DEI8

Eight turkeys slaughtered, seven in the freezer and a fresh one for Thanksgiving. Largest 36 lbs and smallest 22 lbs, good season.


----------



## DEI8

Butternut squash, mashed potaoes, cranberry orange relish, already done for tomorrow.


----------



## DEI8

Got to spend two and a half hours with my oldest in a tree stand.:teeth_smile:


----------



## lofu

First Thanksgiving or Christmas off in 6 years. Coincidentally, first one with the little guy


----------



## Guest

Got the line scores for the job I wanted. Just waiting on e-QIP, and unit opening. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Got a couple good deals on Amazon for "Cyber Monday". :teeth_smile:


----------



## HistoryHound

right.as.rain said:


> Got a couple good deals on Amazon for "Cyber Monday". :teeth_smile:


Same here Black Friday and Cyber Monday lightening deals were awesome. I only wish that some people had told me that they wanted certain items before so that I could have picked those up as well.


----------



## cc3915

Spent part of the day up on the ladder hanging Christmas lights on the house. First time I can remember doing it shorts and a T-shirt. Awesome outside! I'm sure it won't be like that when I take them down after New Years.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Now what to get for the extra kid who should be home in a week or two for leave.... any suggestions?


Not very inventive, but when I was in the military, I would have been thrilled with a Walmart gift card. Whatever he wants/needs, they most likely have it.


----------



## DEI8

It is a good thing, but more of a double edged sword. 

My wife is finally going back to work after 18 mounths of maternity leave.

It is so gonna suck not having her home!!


----------



## Guest

Set up my Sony Google HDTV. The weekend sale price couldn't be beat. Any attempt at cutting back on TV or internet time is now a lost cause as this baby offers both.


----------



## cc3915

MSP75 said:


> Set up my Sony Google HDTV. The weekend sale price couldn't be beat. Any attempt at cutting back on TV or internet time is now a lost cause as this baby offers both.


Wow, that's one bigass TV.....


----------



## Guest

cc3915 said:


> Wow, that's one bigass TV.....


I had to have the front wall taken down to get it in the house.


----------



## BRION24

Got my new shed installed and I have already driven my tractor in and out of it twice for no other reason than that I can.


----------



## MARINECOP

Got promoted to Training Officer for the department a few days back. Now my work load has increased, which will keep my mind off of the bullshit. A busy cop is a happy cop. Besides, I enjoy the administrative aspect of law enforcement. If their are any other training officers on here please PM me and also let me know if your department is part of the Municipal Police Institute. Contacts in this field are always a good thing.


----------



## Guest

A nightclub detail went unfilled tonight, but the manager wanted to hire someone coming off shift at midnight, so I got 4 hours for less than an hour and a half.

Granted, the place is quite sketchy and the clientele look like they're auditioning for the remake of _New Jack City _(I was the only male there without my pants around my thighs and boxer shorts hanging out), but 4 hours for 90 minutes is pretty good.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Getting more ink today. I'm kinda bored though, been in the chair for 4 hours...


----------



## cousteau

Had a fire in the fire pit, and some beer in my belly.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> He's HOME !!!!! He's HOME!!!!
> 
> (ok so some weirdo asked me if I was his wife... uh.... get your eye's checked bud... but thanks...)


Accept the compliment with a smile!


----------



## Guest

Had a wonderful and much needed date night w/ the hubby, dinner and a movie. I almost forgot what it was like to eat at a restaurant where I didn't have to look at the kids' menu. Almost 10 yrs married and it still feels new. I am blessed.






Ok, gushing over. Carry on.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## trueblue

Got the news last night that my nephew who is currently serving in Afganistan in the US Army, is going to be ok after he and three other servicemen were injured (all others ok). Their truck was destroyed when an IED detonated next to it and a battle erupted. The kid has done two tours in Iraq with the USMC and re-enlisted in the Army last February. Totally motivated and dedicated to our great country and its mission over there. To me he's still the little kid who always wanted to go fishing. God Bless them all.


----------



## cousteau

Good to hear he is okay. My nephew too served in the USMC and returned safely after his tours. Not only is he the little kid that liked fishing, he still calls me often to go fishing. Tell him thanks for me.


----------



## HistoryHound

trueblue said:


> Got the news last night that my nephew who is currently serving in Afganistan in the US Army, is going to be ok after he and three other servicemen were injured (all others ok). Their truck was destroyed when an IED detonated next to it and a battle erupted. The kid has done two tours in Iraq with the USMC and re-enlisted in the Army last February. Totally motivated and dedicated to our great country and its mission over there. To me he's still the little kid who always wanted to go fishing. God Bless them all.


Prayers for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## 7costanza

Hitting a thousand bucks on a scratch ticket ....Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## cc3915

7costanza said:


> Hitting a thousand bucks on a scratch ticket ....Merry Christmas to me.


That is great. Congrats!


----------



## 7costanza

I just walked down to the Richdale in the cold because I felt lucky, and won..very weird. I'm definately playing Megamillions and Powerball this week. Dam...I have to drive to Braintree for this.


----------



## MARINECOP

Been sick with the flu for about five days now.(You don't want this bug) Starting to get some energy back, but it feels like my throat has razor blades in it, still! Broke out the juicer today and put in every fruit and veggie I had. I got an energy/anti oxidant surge from it and felt about 30% better. So moving in a forward direction is a good thing that happened today. I am hoping to be feeling strong and well in a few days. I have not been this sick in years. What a kick in the nuts! Wash your hands and avoid this as much as possible.


----------



## Guest

Started a new diet/healthy lifestyle plan. So far, so good for day 1. The amazing part is that within the first day, I've already noticed a difference in my energy level. Let's hope I can continue the momentum! 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest

Spending the day with my oldest (4 year old son). Having had father/son time in a while. Just finished breakfast @ the local airport diner. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Ok, I see how it is... mom goes on a "healthy living" kick and dad flees with the kid for "real food" !!


Hmmm, I thought it seemed suspicious...

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## 7costanza

Just picked up my 950.00 after taxes check from the lottery, wtf dont they accept a LTC for ID as to your address...anyways im stocking up on Organic Pear juice tonight BABY!!!!!


----------



## DEI8

Went north and spent just a little over a grand on ammo and toys!:teeth_smile:


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Just picked up my 950.00 after taxes check from the lottery, wtf dont they accept a LTC for ID as to your address...anyways im stocking up on Organic Pear juice tonight BABY!!!!!


 Glad to hear that things are turning around a bit for you.


----------



## Guest

I just renewed my NRA and GOAL memberships ahead of time to carry me past the end of The Messiah's reign.


----------



## 7costanza

Delta784 said:


> Glad to hear that things are turning around a bit for you.


I'll take what I can. Also I hit the edit button by accident so it says I made changes to your post , obviously I didnt sorry.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> I'll take what I can. Also I hit the edit button by accident so it says I made changes to your post , obviously I didnt sorry.


Lern2mod

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Had an awesome date w/ the hubby last night (rare to have 2 within 2wks time). We spent 2hrs sitting about 20 ft from Billy Joel. It was a small auditorium at Umass Lowell, and it was all audience participation, questions and answers, and of course some amazing music. Once in a lifetime chance to see that kind of performance. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

I went to my union Christmas party last night.....open bar, and I somehow managed to wake-up at 0730 this morning with no hangover. That was the agreement with Mrs. Delta784 for her to be the DD.....I had to get the kids ready for school.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Bought a new ride! Spent far less than what I was budgeting for... I got lucky at the auction today.


----------



## ShmitDiesel

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Bought a new ride! Spent far less than what I was budgeting for... I got lucky at the auction today.


Are you going to repaint it, or are you keeping it french and electric blue?


----------



## kwflatbed

Found the plumbing problem in the tub-shower no cold water,
Half of a washer lodged in the cold water pipe,what a job to fish 
it out with a coat hanger.


----------



## 7costanza

Well Cowboy...don't keep us waiting, 67 Camaro SS? 70 Charger? Chevelle SS ?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wowwwww!!! My junk is sore from the BALL BUSTING... kudos to you schmitt for beating USMCMP to the punch!! I'm still laughing over here... 

...and no muscle car this time around 7, I went with an E class.


----------



## Tuna

Finished the shift out today without loosing my mind. Man there are some Nitwits out there!


----------



## Guest

I thought he picked up that new Gold Plated Rolls Royce! haha


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mtc said:


> ""Nice Benz... sorry about your little dick... ""


How old is "Princess"?


----------



## 7costanza

I earmarked 100$ of my win to continue playing some scratch tickets and hit a 500$ ticket and 70$ in other winners last night. Its not an E class but I can live with it.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

7costanza said:


> I earmarked 100$ of my win to continue playing some scratch tickets and hit a 500$ ticket and 70$ in other winners last night. Its not an E class but I can live with it.


So you're up about $1500? Nice work kid. I got my E class because SOMEONE(dealer I had bought my SHO from) had neglected to disclose frame damage at time of purchase. That's a big no-no in car dealer land... Soooo after a few months of attorneys negotiating they bought my car back (after I had put 24k additional miles on it) and I walked away with a paid off loan and a decent chunk of change. Can't get around that ol' 93a law...


----------



## HistoryHound

My youngest and I were discussing the case of the guy charged with assault for punching the schmuck he caught breaking into his truck. I was telling her that his brother was trying to protest outside the courthouse, but was told he couldn't. She asked me "Who's brother? The victim's or the thief's?" It's always a good day when your kid shows you that they have been listening and paying attention. Not that I wish it on her, but she's going to get called for jury duty sooner or later. God help the liberal that tries to argue with her (she gives me a run for my money).


----------



## wwonka

My check engine light went off after being on for the last 2 weeks. Now to trade it in before it comes back on. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lofu

Not sure if this is a good thing yet but I noticed Jr. is cutting his first tooth today. Within a week or two he's been sitting up, "scooting" (can't really call it crawling) around the floor, and now the tooth. Everyone told me things happen fast with the little ones and they wweren't kidding.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> Not sure if this is a good thing yet but I noticed Jr. is cutting his first tooth today. Within a week or two he's been sitting up, "scooting" (can't really call it crawling) around the floor, and now the tooth. Everyone told me things happen fast with the little ones and they wweren't kidding.


Oh, yeah....teething is LOADS of fun!


----------



## HistoryHound

Grades are up and it's confirmed I have some wicked smaht kids. Semester GPAs of 3.96 and 4.0 woohoo the merit scholarships will keep coming.


----------



## 7costanza

HistoryHound said:


> Grades are up and it's confirmed I have some wicked smaht kids. Semester GPAs of 3.96 and 4.0 woohoo the merit scholarships will keep coming.


(Dont take this the wrong way you know how I am its not a knock on YOUR kids). I thought that all students were given As across the board so no ones feelings get hurt.


----------



## HistoryHound

7costanza said:


> (Dont take this the wrong way you know how I am its not a knock on YOUR kids). I thought that all students were given As across the board so no ones feelings get hurt.


LOL. No my kids go to a real school, kids actually flunk out from time to time.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> LMAO!!! Gotta love a quality lesson learned...
> 
> Boys are now 18... Manchild#2 decided he's all that and a bag of nuts and bought himself a cigar... thinking he's all gangsta cool....
> 
> He's now sick as a dog swearing he'll NEVER do that again!!
> 
> Some lessons just can't be taught... they have to be learned...


Hahaha! Yup!

The first time I came home drunk, my father not only beat my ass on the spot, he then came into my room at 6am the next morning (about 4 hours after I got home), opened all the windows, then parked a running lawn mower outside. When I staggered downstairs to escape the noise, he had a room-temperature 16oz can of Narragansett Beer waiting for me, which I had to drink.

I never puked so much in my entire life, before or since.

As one of my drill sergeants used to love to say, "The lessons you learn the hardest are the ones you remember the best".


----------



## Guest

I played Santa Claus tonight (Christmas Eve) because we didn't have enough Santas and drivers to fulfill all the requests for home visits, putting our 30+ year tradition in danger.

It was a lot of fun to walk into the homes with young children who still believe, and see the their eyes get as wide as dinner plates, while they hung on my every word about going to bed on-time and not getting up before they're supposed to (which many parents thanked me for as I was leaving).


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> I played Santa Claus tonight (Christmas Eve) because we didn't have enough Santas and drivers to fulfill all the requests for home visits, putting our 30+ year tradition in danger.
> 
> It was a lot of fun to walk into the homes with young children who still believe, and see the their eyes get as wide as dinner plates, while they hung on my every word about going to bed on-time and not getting up before they're supposed to (which many parents thanked me for as I was leaving).


I wish Santa would tell my kids that!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

right.as.rain said:


> I wish Santa would tell my kids that!


You need to find a Santa who has children himself, which was the most repeated phrase I heard; "Thank you so much, you must have children yourself!" :shades_smile:


----------



## Dazy5

I lost 5 lbs since I started my new "diet" 2 weeks ago haha!


----------



## Dazy5

If it's any consolation, I'd rather keep some fat so I have something to stick the needles in. Hehe...


----------



## Guest

Got an OT shift this evening, and they're probably going to hire on the midnight shift for holiday double-time.....tonight may wipe out my remaining Christmas expenses.


----------



## LGriffin

Dazy5 said:


> I lost 5 lbs since I started my new "diet" 2 weeks ago haha!


Did you even have the 5 lbs. to lose? Check out the South Beach Diet cookbook, not that you need to lose weight but it contains a ton of great low sugar (low glycemic) recipes that may work for you. I don't diet but a friend made me a few recipes out of the book when she was on it and they were great so I bought it myself. I highly recommend the baked fried chicken and the oatmeal pancakes.


----------



## Dazy5

I'll have to check that out! And I could probably stand to lose another 10 lbs hahaha


----------



## DEI8

Threw an awful lot of lead down range this morning.


----------



## 7costanza

DEI8 said:


> Threw an awful lot of lead down range this morning.


That's the way to start the New Year.


----------



## DEI8

7costanza said:


> That's the way to start the New Year.


Pretty sure the nieghbors were not to happy. started 0830 with a 300 WinMag. Such a nice crack to it.


----------



## Guest

Got my grades for the Fall semester;

PSY7509: A

PSY7510: A-

Booya!!!!


----------



## HistoryHound

I met the sweetest gentleman while waiting for the car to be serviced this morning. It's nice meeting kind, decent people who remind you not everyone is out for themselves.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Congrats Delta !!
> 
> Couldya get that A- up a little bit.... slacker! :wink:


Hey now, the title alone of that 7510 class (Biopsychological Bases of Behavior) could win you a Scrabble game, give me a break! :tongue:


----------



## cousteau

Delta,
Everyone upstairs is still smarter. Don't forget that. Ever.

Good job by the way.


----------



## 7costanza

Congrats Delta, what's your goal if you dont mind me asking. Are you going for your Masters or future plans to talk to people about not getting enough hugs when they were children for 200 bucks an hr.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Congrats Delta, what's your goal if you dont mind me asking. Are you going for your Masters or future plans to talk to people about not getting enough hugs when they were children for 200 bucks an hr.


I got my second Master's last June, and I'm now working on my doctorate, with the eventual goal of teaching, consulting, and helping to address PTSD and other mental health issues among emergency service workers (police, fire, EMS, corrections) and military veterans. I've seen way too many people get chewed up and spit out by this job.


----------



## 7costanza

Delta784 said:


> I got my second Master's last June, and I'm now working on my doctorate, with the eventual goal of teaching, consulting, and helping to address PTSD and other mental health issues among emergency service workers (police, fire, EMS, corrections) and military veterans. I've seen way too many people get chewed up and spit out by this job.


That's messed up. In one of the threads about a Cop doing something wrong I said I have a theory..but I didn't want to bring it up at that point. Well..that's my theory.. ptsd is a lot more prevelant than we know. Notice how most of the incidents are veterans of the job. I have to think a careeer of 10,20,30 years of seeing dead bodies, stress,sleep disorders, violence, if someone can get ptsd from a single incident then clearly dozens of incidents have an effect. Like concussions, they used to think it was one big blow but they have found the frequency of smaller blows over time are just as bad ( not sure if that's the best analogy ) . I have no clue where to go from there but its been something that I have thought for years after speaking to my uncle who retired from a PD.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> That's messed up. In one of the threads about a Cop doing something wrong I said I have a theory..but I didn't want to bring it up at that point. Well..that's my theory.. ptsd is a lot more prevelant than we know.


It's only really come to light within the last 20 years or so, and when I say come to light, I mean that it's being publicly recognized. Even when I got on, it was the dirty little secret that you knew about, but didn't discuss with anyone. If you're interested, I'll PM you some links to articles that highlight the problem, or maybe I'll just start a new thread about it.


----------



## 7costanza

I'm definately interested send it please. The tough thing is both Military and Le are usually type A and no one wants to admit they need help or their depressed. In a world where your gun is crucial who the hell wants to say yeah I'm a little depressed and then you get your gun taken away making you feel like you've done something wrong. Anyways...very interesting topic if you started a thread on here it would propably be followed by a deafening sound of silence.


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> I'm definately interested send it please. The tough thing is both Military and Le are usually type A and no one wants to admit they need help or their depressed. In a world where your gun is crucial who the hell wants to say yeah I'm a little depressed and then you get your gun taken away making you feel like you've done something wrong.


While researching my thesis, I found a very interesting statistic; in police suicides, the overwhelming majority (over 90%) are committed with the issued pistol, even when other firearms were available. Of course there is no direct evidence with the victims being dead, but the theories are that it's either one last "fuck you" to the department, or because the pistol is the ultimate power to stop suffering by defending the public, and the officer is ending his/her own suffering.



7costanza said:


> Anyways...very interesting topic if you started a thread on here it would propably be followed by a deafening sound of silence.


The subject has been raised here before, and while not deafening silence, there didn't seem to be much interest in discussing it.


----------



## HistoryHound

Finally got both girls registered to vote.


----------



## kwflatbed

My Son In Law got the call, he is the new Fire Chief in Fall River.


----------



## MARINECOP

Did some patch work and painting in my home I am going to be renting. The big move is in less than two days. After Tuesday I am off for three days to finish the painting and moving. Living alone after 16 years should be a huge change. Those who know me, wish me luck. Don't worry, I won't ask you to help me move. I am strong enough to do that myself.


----------



## HistoryHound

Going through the mail and got a check from the insurance company. Looks like they finally figured out that a person who believes they aren't at fault for an accident doesn't refuse to file a report with their insurance.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

not a damned thing


----------



## HistoryHound

justanotherparatrooper said:


> not a damned thing


Sorry. I suggest a bottle of apothic red. You won't care.


----------



## DEI8

mtc said:


> REALLY good thing !!!! Found my lost wallet - JUST as I was about to give in and cancel my debit card!!
> 
> AND recovered the Dunk's card with $66 bucks left on it!
> 
> SO happy!!


Large regular please! Oh and one of those coffee rolls warmed.


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> Nuttin' really good today... phone call from a buddy... is all...
> 
> Well, that and I looked up "apothic red wine" and found something I'd like to try !


It's really good. The other one that we've tried that's similar is from Gnarly Head. I think the apothic red is a little smoother.


----------



## Guest

Found out that a member here (who shall remain anonymous for obvious reasons) has been tentatively hired for a police job. He/she is a good person with a good attitude, so I'm very happy for him/her.


----------



## DEI8

Delta784 said:


> Found out that a member here (who shall remain anonymous for obvious reasons) has been tentatively hired for a police job. He/she is a good person with a good attitude, so I'm very happy for him/her.


Well then congrats to them.


----------



## frapmpd24

Learned on Wednesday that the first bundle of joy Mrs. Frapmpd24 and I are expecting in June will be a (drum roll please) girl. Good times ahead for sure.


----------



## HistoryHound

Oh come on mtc, girls are sooo easy  Well at least until the age of 2 and then I hear they get better again around 32.


----------



## cousteau

One of my three is a girl. She was rough as a baby but grew up to be a beautiful, well mannered, respectable young woman. Sometimes I wish she was ugly and I wouldn't have to worry so much.


----------



## DEI8

frapmpd24 said:


> Learned on Wednesday that the first bundle of joy Mrs. Frapmpd24 and I are expecting in June will be a (drum roll please) girl. Good times ahead for sure.


Congratulations!


----------



## frapmpd24

mtc said:


> Haa Haa !!!! You're SO screwed NOW !!! LOL!!!!


Thanks... lol. It was funny yesterday, I caught up with one of my best friends fathers, a retired officer, who I could tell was a bit stressed. First words out of his mouth: "I had both my girls crying on the phone yesterday. One over the first dance at her wedding and the other (a senior in high school) over issues with her mother." See what you're in for."

(Also, Thanks Eagle, H.H, coustesu, and DEI - appreciate it)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky

We're still raising my 29 year old step daughter who is married with two kids. My son (from previous marriage) is a very laid back 23 (just about) year old who, though a few years behind where I was at his age, taking care of business and being very responsible.

My FIFTEEN year old (soon to be 16) is nasty, rude, self centered, gorgeous and very smart. Add all the negatives up and they don't outweigh the positives...especially since in one of our rare conversations, she seems to lean towards being a CONSERVATIVE!

THANK YOU JESUS!

and *congratulations frapmpd24!* I wish you much success and patience in your future!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Thank God the estrogen machines are out of my house and on their own


----------



## Kilvinsky

HOSE? Man, you left THAT open for all sorts of FIFYs! I understood you meant HOUSE, but still, I'm laughing like hell.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Kilvinsky said:


> HOSE? Man, you left THAT open for all sorts of FIFYs! I understood you meant HOUSE, but still, I'm laughing like hell.


----------



## Kilvinsky

PERFECT RESPONSE BRUTHA! LMAO


----------



## HistoryHound

frapmpd24 said:


> Thanks... lol. It was funny yesterday, I caught up with one of my best friends fathers, a retired officer, who I could tell was a bit stressed. First words out of his mouth: "I had both my girls crying on the phone yesterday. One over the first dance at her wedding and the other (a senior in high school) over issues with her mother." See what you're in for."
> 
> (Also, Thanks Eagle, H.H, coustesu, and DEI - appreciate it)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, the only thing worse than teenage girls are teenage boys. I have been told that problem can be easily solved by having your gun collection on display or cleaning your guns every time one of those boys comes to the door looking for one of your little princesses.

Ok, I was going to insert a picture of a guy in a bathing suit wearing his gun belt for a bit of a humorous reference. However, all I got was pictures of attractive women and some very disturbing guys. So you'll have to use your imaginations.


----------



## Kilvinsky




----------



## HistoryHound

I finally got good news on one of my fights with my insurance company. All it took was to find the person who possessed that rarest combination of caring, understanding, common sense and the ability to actually do something about the problem.


----------



## cc3915

Booked my flight to FLA for next week. Finally!


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> Great news HH !!! Are they going to let you go forward with the treatment you wanted?


No that's the other fight. This battle was over whether or not they were actually going to pay for the treatment that they had already approved and then decided after I had it that they didn't have to pay the full bill even though I followed all their rules. But, hey one battle won is a good start. I'm just not quitting until I win the war.

The girl I talked to is going to try to help with getting the other treatment approved. Seems her mother has a similar condition and she knows what I'm going through.


----------



## frapmpd24

USMCMP5811 said:


> Sounds like you'll need this in the future:
> 
> APPLICATION FOR PERMISSION TO DATE MY DAUGHTER


Thanks USMCMP! I'll file that for future use. That's great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

Finally got the time to do the kids' taxes. For full time students who don't make a lot of money that was a pain in the butt. Good news is they're done, both kids are now avowed conservatives and all I have to do now is the FAFSA.


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> Still waiting for my tax paperwork so I can do FASFA... not like we're going to get anything. but it's the formality.


You might be pleasantly surprised, a lot of it depends on the school. When you get the initial award packages the differences can make you wonder how they could all look at the same info and come up with different interpretations (especially when they all say they follow the same guidelines). With the exception of UMass all the schools my kids looked at were in the same ballpark as far as tuition, fees and board. Most schools didn't offer much except the amount of subsidized vs unsubsidized Stafford loans but, one school actually offered work study. My kids each get merit scholarships that cover about half of their tuition. The rest is paid for with Stafford & PLUS loans, but I file every year hoping we'll get lucky. Don't forget private scholarships too. There's got to be something for Eagle Scouts.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

zombie guns cost more then 15 bucks  but vietboy can hook you up with a wicked airsoft and a eotech for it


----------



## MARINECOP

Went to the sportsman's club for the annual game dinner. Had Moose, Bear, Deer, Rabbit, Turkey and everything else they had. My daughter finally got to eat Moose, Rabbit and Bear for the first time. We have two pet rabbits so I told her it was turkey until she was all done eating it. LMAO, she was not happy about that. She will never look at her pets the same. Ted Nugent would be proud.


----------



## HistoryHound

I've been looking for something for the past couple of months and swore it was in a box in my basement. My husband who has been insisting I was wrong decided to go to the basement and pull out all the boxes of old stuff to show me I was wrong. Well, it turns out in this one instance he was right and it wasn't in any of the boxes. But while we were looking, we found a lot of old pictures, things that I had put away for the kids when they were babies and some things that we had each saved since we were kids. There were a few things that may actually have some monetary value, but the sentimental value is priceless. It was a nice trip down memory lane especially when we came across stuff that I thought I threw out more than 20 years ago. Oh and he was wrong too because what we were originally looking for wasn't where he said it was either, but we did eventually find it.


----------



## cc3915

mtc said:


> Exahole's wife#2 filed for divorce.
> 
> And he though **I** was bitchy!! I wonder how many times he's going to blame ME for this one...


If he tries to, tell him it was all "Bush's fault". That seems to be the mantra of today's world.


----------



## Guest

<----- Proud Mama. My baby boy - 9 1/2 mos old - took his first steps today!


----------



## Dazy5

Class was canceled today. I needed a break.


----------



## DEI8




----------



## DEI8

mtc said:


> Manchild#2 bought his first "car" today....
> 
> A 1995 Dodge Caravan, 7 passenger... NEVER saw an 18yr old SO excited to own a minivan.


Back seats lay flat to create plenty of leg room!! Just sayin......


----------



## Guest

Just came back from a week in Florida with the kiddos. All 3 of them (all under age 5) were awesome on the plane, and the entire time we were there. It could not have gone any better!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> You mean, you didn't let the kids stand up in their seats and scream??? What kind of awful mother ARE you???


Sometimes I don't know what's worse the kids or the parents. The last time we flew back from Florida we had Sam-ewe-ELLL (that's how she said it repeatedly) and his family on the plane. Between his running up and down the aisle and his mother constantly repeating his name and doing nothing else, it was the worst flights I've ever been on. The second worst was being stuck on a plane that had to circle because we couldn't land due to weather, then finally landing but having no gate to go to, so we sat for another couple of hours until they finally allowed us to disembark and bused us back to the terminal.


----------



## HistoryHound

Found out that the nerve damage is permanent. Now before you start thinking I posted in the wrong thread or have completely lost my mind, this is actually a good thing. I finally have a diagnosis and no doctor or insurance company can tell me that it's in my head, that I'm exaggerating, or that I'm making things up. No more painful treatments that don't work. No more fighting with insurance companies to get tests & procedures approved. No more feeling like I'm playing beat the clock because the way the symptoms came on the damage was probably done before I even knew the clock was ticking. I don't know maybe it hasn't sunk in yet and in few days I'll be really pissed off, but right now it's like a huge weight has been lifted off me. I can focus on figuring out how to adapt to this and get my life back.


----------



## DEI8

Other than the hot weather that sucks for this time of year, got some good road maintenance done today, with a new box grader, another day or two and I will be done.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Manchild#1 got accepted to his first choice college !!!
> 
> Now we work on scholarships... having his Eagle rank under his belt should hopefully help...


http://www.finaid.org/

Great free resource!


----------



## cc3915

Got the outdoor shower charged and ready to go.


----------



## DEI8

cc3915 said:


> Got the outdoor shower charged and ready to go.


Oh do I see an open and gross in your future!


----------



## Guest

Got 2 good pieces of news over the last couple of days....the city finally approved my appointment with the orthopedic surgeon, and a respected member here who I helped out a bit has gotten sponsored by an old friend of mine for the R/I Academy this year.


----------



## kwflatbed

My son is up from MS till next Tuesday,it's been almost 10 years since he
has been to MA. I may be among the missing for a few days.


----------



## HistoryHound

kwflatbed said:


> My son is up from MS till next Tuesday,it's been almost 10 years since he
> has been to MA. I may be among the missing for a few days.


Have a good time.


----------



## HistoryHound

Just noticed that the loud music playing neighbors around the corner have a for sale sign on their lawn. Looks like I only have to put up with them for another week. The owner lists the property as being vacant on 4/1. Maybe the new occupants will understand that most of us in the neighborhood like to sleep after midnight.


----------



## DEI8

The much better half came home with some Altoids.


----------



## kwflatbed

Just got home from my VA medical appointment,approved for all care needed.


----------



## CJIS

kwflatbed said:


> Just got home from my VA medical appointment,approved for all care needed.


About time the system worked correctly.


----------



## HistoryHound

kwflatbed said:


> Just got home from my VA medical appointment,approved for all care needed.


That's fantastic news. Glad someone there had some common sense.


----------



## LGriffin

Glad to hear some good news today, Harry.
They're really stepping up their game. My Dad just got some fancy hearing aids at his last visit. He's still too cool to wear them out but at least he can hear his grand kids!


----------



## kwflatbed

It was a pleasant experience not the nightmare I was expecting.
Great staff and doctor.
It was the New Bedford VA medical center.


----------



## Dazy5

I'm officially an AUNT!!


----------



## HistoryHound

Dazy5 said:


> I'm officially an AUNT!!


Congratulations! Boy or girl?


----------



## Dazy5

HistoryHound said:


> Congratulations! Boy or girl?


A beautiful baby boy.


----------



## CJIS

Congrats


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats


----------



## Goose

Sitting at the kitchen table with my laptop in my jammies and the wife served me a bagel with cream cheese and coffee. Aww!


----------



## HistoryHound

The 1940 Census is out. I love this stuff. It's amazing to see how much the neighborhoods that I've lived in have changed over the years.


----------



## Guest

Announced to the world today that come October, we'll be getting a little less sleep... Baby #4 is on the way! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## ShmitDiesel

right.as.rain said:


> Announced to the world today that come October, we'll be getting a little less sleep... Baby #4 is on the way!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## 7costanza

right.as.rain said:


> Announced to the world today that come October, we'll be getting a little less sleep... Baby #4 is on the way!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


[quote="right.as.rain,

Holy baby factory Batman....CONGRATS guys ...have you considered soda for a name ?


----------



## trueblue

Congrats!


----------



## cc3915

right.as.rain said:


> Announced to the world today that come October, we'll be getting a little less sleep... Baby #4 is on the way!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Congrats to you and your husband!


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats


----------



## HistoryHound

right.as.rain said:


> Announced to the world today that come October, we'll be getting a little less sleep... Baby #4 is on the way!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Congratulations!


----------



## DEI8

right.as.rain said:


> Announced to the world today that come October, we'll be getting a little less sleep... Baby #4 is on the way!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Congrats! A house full of kids is the best


----------



## CJIS

Fixed my truck and it didn't cost me a dime. Got to love Lifetime warranty on parts.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> What the hell did he do, attack you in the sturr-ups?
> 
> Congrats


What can I say? We don't have TV in the bedroom...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblue

right.as.rain said:


> What can I say? We don't have TV in the bedroom...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


RAR, Forget the TV....get yourself a can of OC before you can field your own football team!!!!


----------



## kwflatbed

Back on the road again thanks to Nuke, one very nice sled !!!!!


----------



## HistoryHound

I finally got a solid 6 hours of sleep last night. So much better than the 1-3 hours I've been getting lately.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

kwflatbed said:


> Back on the road again thanks to Nuke, one very nice sled !!!!!


Glad I could help and you like it.


----------



## trueblue

mtc said:


> Manchild#1 has come up with a solution to some of the nations problems:
> 
> No more homeless, Amish will prosper with the extra hands,


One problem....Not even the Amish can put people to work that don't want to work.


----------



## fra444

Days training is over and one week of 2 to 10 then back to my Long/short day schedule!!!!!


----------



## 7costanza

Two black guys in downtown Wenham holding a sign that read " Pull over to STOP Obama " ...man i wish i had my camera on me.


----------



## HistoryHound

Found out AAA has license & registration renewal at my branch. I didn't have to wait in line at the RMV.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I had another easy detail. Ah, bill paying is a GOOD feeling.


----------



## Kilvinsky

SOMEBODY is having a good week! I'm very happy for you! I hope this winning streak continues.


----------



## Guest

Got a great deal on new luggage for our trip to Colorado, Wyoming, and Montana... and Amazon Prime has FREE 2-day shipping! I love it.


----------



## USAF286

I got my testing date for SSgt.


----------



## Kilvinsky

USAF286 said:


> I got my testing date for SSgt.


Best of luck with that.

I woke up, didn't have a fight with my wife, enjoyed my coffee, didn't see my department on the news and now get to read some great posts (and some not so great) getting caught up on what I missed over the weekend.

If the rest of my day goes as well, my day will be SUPER HAPPY FUN TIME!


----------



## USAF286

Kilvinsky said:


> Best of luck with that.
> 
> I woke up, didn't have a fight with my wife, enjoyed my coffee, didn't see my department on the news and now get to read some great posts (and some not so great) getting caught up on what I missed over the weekend.
> 
> If the rest of my day goes as well, my day will be SUPER HAPPY FUN TIME!


Thank you and I hope your day continues on a positive note


----------



## Kilvinsky

Those ARE good things.


----------



## Guest

Survived my baby boy's 1st birthday party. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Today my baby is officially 1 Yr old. If you told me 1 Yr ago that by his 1st birthday, I'd be 4mos pregnant w/ #4... I wouldn't have been surprised at all. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cc3915

Had a great time tonight at the reunion of my former and now merged police department. About 130 turned out. It was great to see everyone, both retired and still active with the MSP.


----------



## Kilvinsky

right.as.rain said:


> Today my baby is officially 1 Yr old. If you told me 1 Yr ago that by his 1st birthday, I'd be 4mos pregnant w/ #4... I wouldn't have been surprised at all.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Congratulations?????


----------



## Guest

Celebrating 10 wonderful years w/ my other half. Looking forward to the next 50 with you, MSP75! 




There, no mush. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cc3915

right.as.rain said:


> Celebrating 10 wonderful years w/ my other half. Looking forward to the next 50 with you, MSP75!
> 
> There, no mush.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I notice you didn't say "better half."  Congrats to you both on your anniversary.


----------



## HistoryHound

right.as.rain said:


> Celebrating 10 wonderful years w/ my other half. Looking forward to the next 50 with you, MSP75!
> 
> There, no mush.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Congratulations!


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats !!


----------



## Kilvinsky

right.as.rain said:


> Celebrating 10 wonderful years w/ my other half. Looking forward to the next 50 with you, MSP75!
> 
> There, no mush.


If you're happy, we're happy, you lucky no good motherf........sorry.

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## Kilvinsky

The good thing that happened to me: commencement happened, I only got ONE call and didn't have to go ANYWHERE NEAR the event itself. Life CAN be good.


----------



## Guest

Got home today from a 2 week vacation w/ the family, driving through Colorado, Wyoming, and Montana visiting relatives and enjoying the scenery. Drove through Yellowstone Park and the Grand Tetons, got to see some amazing views and some wildlife up close and personal. Good trip, but it's good to be home. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mozzarella

My wife promised me some today, fucking liar!


----------



## Mozzarella

She convinced me that it was a good thing, fall for it everytime.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Haven't we all fallen for that one at least once?


----------



## Guest

Found out today that we'll be having another baby girl! My kids are thrilled, and I'm excited that I get to reuse all the cute girl stuff still sitting in my attic! Bonus: Since this will be our last one, I get to start getting rid of boy stuff as my little guy outgrows it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CJIS

Congrats! I Wish you a healthy and Happy Baby!


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Congrats on another girl RAR and MSP!!!
> 
> Whats this now, 6? 7?


Uh... your guess is as good as mine! 

4, I think. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats !!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Many Happy Returns RaR! Any names picked yet, or do you prefer not to share for good luck?


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> Many Happy Returns RaR! Any names picked yet, or do you prefer not to share for good luck?


We're in negotiations on that. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 9319

I got my job! (not "today" but more early on in the week)


----------



## cc3915

My baby girl got married yesterday. What an awesome ceremony on the beach and a rockin' reception on the harbor. Couldn't have asked for better weather and the kid's friends were hilarious, especially the one wearing a tie on his head. Just proof that hockey players are total nut jobs. Hahahaha........Now to relax and deflate!


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats !!!!!


----------



## HistoryHound

Congratulations!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Congratulations INDEED!


----------



## cousteau

Two days late but what the hell................As of friday I have a second nephew who has completed Parris Island. I'm as proud as his dad.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I worked a 4 hour OT Route Coverage which actually became a 4 hour Watch Commander gig leading into being WC from 2300-0500. I got 20% extra pay for my troubles and NOT ONE DAMN THING HAPPENED ALL DAMN NIGHT! (seriously, RADIO SILENCE! not a single transmission. it was awesome.)

THAT, is a good thing for ME!


----------



## Dazy5

Someone is giving me a 10,000 BTU AC. for FREE! Heading out to pick it up now.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Dazy5 said:


> Someone is giving me a 10,000 BTU AC. for FREE! Heading out to pick it up now.


Ya likes 'em big, do ya? Today is the perfect day for 10K!


----------



## Dazy5

Kilvinsky said:


> Ya likes 'em big, do ya? Today is the perfect day for 10K!


I take what's free haha!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I worked a detail today. I almost never left the shade and since most of our details are in 4 our blocks, I was gone by 11. THAT is a GOOD THING that happend to me today. Oh, that and my brother was kind enough to drop by and split some logs for me while I was still at work.

I am so lucky to have him as a brother. ANOTHER GOOD THING.

It's been a fantastic day!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Dazy5 said:


> I take what's free haha!


Ain't no one can call y'allz a fool, dats fer DAMN sher!

By the way, Next week, I'm free.

Oh shit, did I really type that? Well, YEAH, obviously.


----------



## Dazy5

Just finished my last shift before vacation. Relaxing for the rest of the week, now.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Even vacations where you don't go anywhere is still time away from work.


----------



## Usa8235

mtc said:


> Saw Manchild#2 off at MEPS this morning... off to Army Basic Training... SO proud of him!!
> 
> And I was a good girl and didn't cry !!
> 
> {in front of him anyway  }


 Congratulations mtc, thats awesome...and good girl for not crying in front of him (don't know how you pulled that off, but good job!! i don't know if i could manage not to!!! big puss that i am!!)..hopefully some day i will be getting advise from you for that ,,,beast #2 has wanted to join the Army since he was little..in fact he told me the other day that "when i turn 18, i am going out, buying my own shotgun, and a cigar, i'm gonna sit in the front yard and smoke it and then go enlist in the Army!!)..i hope he gets his dream and is able to enlist.
Congrats to your boy, thank you to him for his Service


----------



## Kilvinsky

If it IS a train, it's no doubt the Orange Line. The red line is just too docile.

I hope it's good news. I owe you a coffee!


As for a good thing that happened to ME today, MY DAUGHTER ASKED ME TO MAKE HER A HOT DOG! Most of you won't understand the significance of this, but if you have a teenage daughter and she's spent much of the recent past not even acknowledging you, THIS IS BIG! I did it happilly and even made myself one in celebration.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> As for a good thing that happened to ME today, MY DAUGHTER ASKED ME TO MAKE HER A HOT DOG! Most of you won't understand the significance of this, but if you have a teenage daughter and she's spent much of the recent past not even acknowledging you, THIS IS BIG! I did it happilly and even made myself one in celebration.


Congrats on your hot dog! 

As for my good thing, I was pretty moody this morning and was over the top screaming at the kiddos. Later, I apologized for flipping my lid, and my 4 yrs old says "It's ok. Everybody makes mistakes." Melted my heart, and made me glad to know that he's turning out ok so far. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Dan Stark

My little brother is coming up to visit me from down South, and I just finished planning my 3rd-4th-whenthefuckever of July BBQ menu. My niece offered up a case and a half of Mikes Hard Lemonade and a bottle of whipped cream vodka for the event. I told her that's women's drink, and to go stack it in the kitchen next to the sandwich she didn't know she was about to make me. 

 Kidding of course. She stacked it in the breezeway.

Then I'm heading out for 3 days for our 10th Anniversary. Actually excited about it, as I'm happily married, and my wife is smoking hot.


----------



## grn3charlie

Dan Stark said:


> My little brother is coming up to visit me from down South, and I just finished planning my 3rd-4th-whenthefuckever of July BBQ menu. My niece offered up a case and a half of Mikes Hard Lemonade and a bottle of whipped cream vodka for the event. I told her that's women's drink, and to go stack it in the kitchen next to the sandwich she didn't know she was about to make me.
> 
> Kidding of course. She stacked it in the breezeway.
> 
> Then I'm heading out for 3 days for our 10th Anniversary. Actually excited about it, as I'm happily married, and my wife is smoking hot.


Don't forget to mention your wife during grace at mealtime over the 3 days


----------



## Kilvinsky

No doubt it helped to set your mind at ease a bit.


----------



## grn3charlie

What would normally go in the Daily Peeves thread for me ends up here, it what awesome. So, cruising on my way into work, this fuckstick gets on 95, barrelasses the fuck over to the left left and right the fuck up my ass like I should know that he's a coming. Now, lick my balls asswipe. First of all, I'm not gonna go Mach 2 to make way for you. You are not special. I would consider moving over, but, you never gave me a chance. SO I'll watch you lose your shit when I won;t get out of YOUR WAY (ooh, excuse me). Well, I'm enjoying the show with the hand gestures and all and though I can't read lips, I can tell he's bitchin to his girl. I can also tell, she's telling him to back the fuck off of me. Goes back and forth and I'm having a great laugh. When he finally listen's to her, I oblige and get outta his way. HAHA, no nookie nookie for you asshole. She knows what time it is.


----------



## Kilvinsky

As well you should be. You're a good Mom and a damn fine American.


----------



## Johnny Law

mtc said:


> Cleaning it out - is like cleaning his room!! ALL sorts of shit "Mom" shouldn't be needing to see, but glad to see the wrappers were empty!


 KitKat wrappers are the worst, covered in chocolate and .....oh wait, wrong wrappers! At least it's just the wrappers and nothing else!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Oh hell, I don't even want to know.


----------



## Guest

All 3 kids are napping at the same time!! I normally am not superstitious, but this leads me to believe that either the world is ending, or hell has finally frozen over. Maybe I should play the lottery today...


----------



## HistoryHound

It appears that my daughter's ex finally got the message and has stopped bothering her.


----------



## Nightstalker

Recharged my A/C for $50, win! That means $50 drinking money!


----------



## HistoryHound

GMass said:


> Yea I found someone else....


Oh a wise guy huh? Good for you, she's already shot down several *young* men. So odds are you heard, "I like you as a friend so don't be stupid and screw things up." Unless you were the guy who leaned on the wall and said "hey, you got a boyfriend" in which case you heard "hahahahahaha."


----------



## Guest

The headache I've had all morning appears to have finally left the building. Phew. Now I can get some work done!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I did a short 4 hour detail and didn't melt into the pavement. Thank you Powerade on sale at Stop and Shop for $.69 and a nice little cooler!


----------



## zm88

18th was my borthday, and it was a complete cluster fuck. the fiance planned a bunch of shit and none of it worked out. spent all night going from place to place not doin shit...

on a positive.note though, i was offered a promotion to site supervisor at my job and was told 'its pretty much mine'...I'll believe it once i.see the pay bump and change of status form from the company. it was good to finally get some good.news


----------



## grn3charlie

Happy Birthday and congrats all in one!


----------



## zm88

grn3charlie said:


> Happy Birthday and congrats all in one!


thank you!


----------



## HistoryHound

Congratulations and Happy Birthday!


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats ZM88 and Happy Birthday !!​


----------



## 7costanza

Two Elizabeth Warren campaign staffers at my door a few mins ago, boy I bet they wish they didnt knock on this door.


----------



## DEI8

Packed my shit and left, headed north. As in shit I mean the least amount possible to survive the next 7 days, and of course the most important tackle box and poles.


----------



## BxDetSgt

realized I only had 7 days left until my 3rd vacation week this summer


----------



## BxDetSgt

28 hours of ot this week, was just able to submit and add it up!!!


----------



## BxDetSgt

It's has not been elusive this summer, dropping like flies around here. This is what happens when you don't let cops be cops!!! (All the homicides are probably on account of all the big gulps the perps are drinking!! )


----------



## cc3915

Went to a Sox game tonight and a girl sitting in front of us suddenly got up, jumped the wall and ran onto the field. She was subsequently tackled, cuffed and stuffed. It was the highlight of the night. Guess she did it on a dare.......it also involved the playing of a Michael Jackson song. Crazy bitch!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I had a nice easy detail. I got home and after driving my daughter and a friend (from the OTHER SIDE of town) to breakfast, I enjoyed a nice can of chili with added mushrooms & onions. Sam Adams made it all go down smoothly.

Wasn't it Buck Cherry that did "Crazy Bitch"?


----------



## 7costanza

This documentary The War by Ken Burns is superb.


----------



## Coopstah

Stayed sober for another day !


----------



## 7costanza

One day at a time Coop.


----------



## Coopstah

Yes sir 7 thats all we can expect otherwise the alternitive is far to painful ! ! Just doesnt work anymore.


----------



## Coopstah

I managed to stay away from a drink for another day,the desire to get drunk has been lifted, thank god !


----------



## zm88

the promotion is official, pay bump, morning.hours and weekends off...

and good.for.you coop


----------



## Coopstah

Hey thanks zm88 i appreciate it, its not easy sometimes, but it is worth it !


----------



## zm88

I've fought that battle before, tge payoff is definitely worth the fight


----------



## Coopstah

How are you doing with it now, does it get easier, im only 7 weeks sober, so im pretty new to this i've tried numerous times to get sober and failed miserably !


----------



## zm88

check ya inbox..


----------



## Kilvinsky

Coopstah, keep up the good fight. We're pulling for you.


----------



## Coopstah

Hey thanks kilvinksky i appreciate it , i need all the support i can get at this stage of the game, lord knows its hard


----------



## Coopstah

Sobriety can be pretty rewarding at times, today was one of those times...


----------



## Coopstah

Spent the day with the wife in ME today , went to yorks wild kingdom zoo, what a place, good time, and i stayed sober, amazing when i stay away from a drink how other people in my life benifit .. 

LIFE IS GOOD ! !


----------



## Coopstah

Power washed the house today , came out pissa,damn did i get soaked  
live and learn i guess - i didnt cool off with a bud light , i stayed sober, ruh roh - 
LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## HistoryHound

One day at a time Coop. 

My daughter showed me she's in a YouTube video and it's not even remotely embarrassing. I can actually show it to the family.


----------



## Coopstah

Thanks history but today unfortunately sucks although I'm sober I guess !


----------



## HistoryHound

Coopstah said:


> Thanks history but today unfortunately sucks although I'm sober I guess !


If you're still sober, it's still a good day no matter how much it sucks. You're doing something that while difficult at times is improving your life, health and relationships. Hang in there.


----------



## Guest

Had a great afternoon at the beach yesterday with some good friends. Overcast sky, not too cold, and not a drop of rain hit us. Ended the day with ice cream for dinner. What could be better?


----------



## Coopstah

While the wife slept in on her day off i washed her car,got the oil changed, and filled her gas tank, what good happened today you might say...I told her when she woke up and she had a big ole cool aide smile...nothing like appreciating your wife....


----------



## BxDetSgt

Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## BxDetSgt

My brother got laid off last week. His biggest client hired him today, went from commission to salary and got to write a letter to the douche who laid him off saying that his old firm's sevices would no longer be needed now that he was working directly for the client. Take that douchbag. Poetic justice at it's best.


----------



## Coopstah

Two months sober today, slooowly progresively moving ahead in my recovery !


----------



## Guest

Spent a great day with the kids at the Ecotarium in Worcester yesterday. They had a blast, and even the hubby and I enjoyed it. 6 hrs just flew by! 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Just got a text from the "extra" daughter... she passed her Massachusetts Teacher Licence test!!!
> 
> One more year of school and she'll be hunting for an Art teacher's postion !


Hopefully she can find a position somewhere. Good teachers are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## HistoryHound

mtc said:


> Just got a text from the "extra" daughter... she passed her Massachusetts Teacher Licence test!!!
> 
> One more year of school and she'll be hunting for an Art teacher's postion !


My daughter just checked her scores and she passed the Communications & Literacy MTEL tests. She's half way there. She just has to take the ECE and Foundations of Reading subject tests next year & her junior year.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Just had a great experience with the Pensylvania State Police. They are an incredibly proffesional orginization. They really stood tall when one of our members was truly in need after a horrific incident. Thank you guys, you are some of the best cops I have ever worked with. Same for Allentown PD, Leighi Valley Hospital, and too many others to remember. Thank you for all you guys did.


----------



## 7costanza

Free tix to see Batman at the IMAX last night...impressive film.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Stupidly left my iPhone out in the open on the front seat of my car, parked in an alley in an area of boston infamous for break ins. Returned to my car, windows were intact and iPhone was where I'd left it. Got lucky!


----------



## Guest

7costanza said:


> Free tix to see Batman at the IMAX last night...impressive film.


...And no shooting! Bonus!


----------



## Coopstah

Well i've managed to stay sober this long , so i guess i can put another 24 hrs together right? We shall see -


----------



## HistoryHound

Woke up this morning, looked out the window and saw that the raccoons got into the trash and garbage was strewn all over the yard. Why is this good news? Because it wasn't my yard, it was the idiots who annoy the hell out of me with their loud music after midnight. If they were more receptive when I spoke to them about the noise, I might have warned them that we had raccoons in the tree out back and that they should probably lock their barrels up like everyone else in the neighborhood.


----------



## zm88

8 hours of OT for the redbull event today, plus some good scenery walking around handing out free red bulls


----------



## Coopstah

Big birthday cookout for my wife today , had a blast , by the way I stayed sober woohoo !!!


Congrats MTC


----------



## Kilvinsky

Massachusetts DID NOT get a hurricane.


----------



## Guest

Successfully sold a couch on CL to someone who wasn't a psycho axe murderer... at least I don't think she was... 

Nevertheless, now we have the space to switch bedrooms around to make room for baby #4. I'm doing some crazy nesting right now!

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> REALLY wish I knew you were selling one...


It wasn't a big sofa, just a love seat. We bought it at Bob's about 5 yrs ago and just didn't have room for it anymore. Got $100 for it, though. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Coopstah

Bought a brand new 2012 Chevy Malibu today the dealer gave me an awesome deal on my trade, thats the good that happened today however i bought it without talking to my wife first , to say she went nuts on me is putting it mildly, i F***** up royally - she was pretty upset, my dumbass was the epitome of selfish... i won't do that again !


----------



## Coopstah

mtc said:


> That's a nice looking car Coop!


Thanks MTC but i did it backwards , i should have talked to her first , but you know what they say "you live and learn "


----------



## Kilvinsky

Coopstah said:


> Thanks MTC but i did it backwards , i should have talked to her first , but you know what they say "you live and learn "


I live by the credo, "Don't Ask; Don't Tell.........Don't Do." It's boring, but safe.


----------



## Coopstah

I agree Kilvinksky but i know one thing she had every right in the world for unloading on me, i was outright self absorbed with me me me !!!


----------



## grn3charlie

Coopstah said:


> I agree Kilvinksky but i know one thing she had every right in the world for unloading on me, i was outright self absorbed with me me me !!!


Is she reading this?


----------



## Coopstah

No but she knows im very aware how much i screwed up and feel bad , if i could return the car TRUST ME i'd return it in a second, i already spoke to the manager of the sales dept and by law i cant...i was pissed but i have no one to blame but myself ...PERIOD.


----------



## HistoryHound

Coopstah said:


> Thanks MTC but i did it backwards , i should have talked to her first , but you know what they say "you live and learn "





Kilvinsky said:


> I live by the credo, "Don't Ask; Don't Tell.........Don't Do." It's boring, but safe.


You both forgot the old stand by: "It's better to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission."

If it makes you feel any better Coop, my neighbor went out and bought a Hummer (the car for all you with dirty minds) a few years back without telling his wife. She did forgive him..... eventually. Although, every time he pisses her off it is evident that she hasn't forgotten.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Thats what I drive at work, nice but will not get out of it's own way, and feels a little tight. Also took about a month to learn how to use the interior lights. Good job with the batlle Bro.


----------



## Guest

Coopstah said:


> No but she knows im very aware how much i screwed up and feel bad , if i could return the car TRUST ME i'd return it in a second, i already spoke to the manager of the sales dept and by law i cant...i was pissed but i have no one to blame gut myself ...PERIOD.


Surely your penitence must count for something...

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Coopstah

Right.as.rain - i agree with you it should count for something and she has not brought it up again, actually today she went out to do errands and i was home and she called, she asked me what was wrong she could pick it up in my voice , i told her i was apprehensive talking to her and i dont know what to say , why she asked, because of yesterdays fuck up i said, she then surprised the shit out of me and said " well yesterdays is yeserday and its overwith we cant do anything about it we need to move on " i dont know what i did in this world to deserve a woman like her,i really believe if it were any other woman she would have hit the bricks running or threw my sorry ass out, as you can see i'm a sensitive guy who doesnt like to hurt others , i just wish i thought of that before i purchased this friggin car.


----------



## Coopstah

BxDetSgt the car is pissa and it screws and yes it is a little tight but nothing i cant get used to -


----------



## BxDetSgt

have fun and treat it better than I treat mine (you own it)..stay strong bro


----------



## BxDetSgt

BTW the interior light control is to the left of steering wheel, little knob, not near the blue night lights in the ceiling.


----------



## Coopstah

you beat me to it, disregard my PM !


----------



## Coopstah

i ,too had bitch of of a time trying to figure that out also, down to a science now, i will definitely treat it good,im like that with ALL THE CARS i own.Detail them alot during the summer months.Although here in Massachusetts you never know what kind of weather you're gonna get so you have to take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## BxDetSgt

glad it wasn't just me..stay strong


----------



## Coopstah

well now im having hell of a time with the hands free feature, onstar keeps on asking me for $$$$ , i have the bluetooth hooked up and connected yet i cant make any voice activated calls, oh well, ill figure it out at some point...


----------



## Coopstah

LMAO - Actually she has her dream brand new car 2012 Kia Soul , im not sure if she likes my car but i will say she said to me " as long as youre happy and you like it thats all that matters, by the way she already has a set of keys, my wife is very,very ,very low maintenence ,cool as a cucumber, nothing really rattles her, except my dumb selfish ass.


----------



## Coopstah

its selfish because i didnt talk to Lisa first whereas she ALWAYS talks to me about everything when she is going to make purchase, the main reason why i bought the car was for two reasons..​​1) Salesman gave me an unbelivable appraisal on my trade in so i took it -​​2) And what i was paying for my car payment on the trade compared to what my payment is now is a difference of a lousy $81 ...i really didnt think it was a big deal, not to mention the interest rate on the new one - 3.7% ​​​plus im in AA and they tell you not to make any major decisions in the first year and im only 2 1/2 months sober, so i committed a doozy.​​​


----------



## BxDetSgt

Two Bronx Detectives drove into the middle of a gunfight on Saturday. On sunday two Bronx Detectives went home with a boatload of overtime and two mutts went to jail on numerous felonies. Good job guys.


----------



## Kilvinsky

The good thing for me today, I'm MALE.

My daughter got up and went into the shower. I suddenly had to pee. I have a fenced in yard.

"nuff said?


----------



## BxDetSgt

Bx Cops responding to a commercial robbery in progress...arrive and find 3 people in store with guns. The store clerk runs out and lunges at responding PO trying to escape. He is shot DOA. 1 perp arrested shortly after, other two hole up inside store (no hostages) and surrender hours later. Good video backs up cop. DA charges all 3 perps with Murder 2. One cop suffers broken femur in MVA responding to scene, no cops hurt at scene. Great job by responding Capt. and Lt. Great scene control. Textbook. What could have been a cluster of epic proportions turned into a superbly run incident, and shooting cop will be ok.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Oh - and it looks like airfare is dropping.... anyone have insights to United? Are they THAT awful?


Its been a few yrs since we flew United, last couple trips were on jet blue (fantastic airline). From what I recall, customer service was good, flights and checkin were good... but now they rape you on bag fees and whatnot like almost every other airline. Jet blue doesn't charge for the first checked bag or carryons, plus they have excellent customer service, bigger better seats, and personal TVs. I'll always choose them if it's an option.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Coopstah

Was admitted to the VA hospital last week for PTSD / Bi Polar , my meds were not working i stayed for a week so i could become stabilized on my meds and released ,the pyschiatrist who's care i was under was a whip, WOW did she know her shit,she just called me at home to check up on me to see how i'm feeling and if i'm getting better since the discharge - i'm blown away, no Dr calls you afte hours at home to see how you're doing not the least of which a VA shrink - she kept me on the phone for over 15 minutes - WTF maybe theres something to this - i would never go back to that hospital - no way, looking back it was worth it even though, it sucked i feel like a million bucks ! !


----------



## Coopstah

MTC - i was blown away , totally surprised, there should be more people like this Dr who's care i was under,

i took for granted that just because she's a Dr that she was above doing something humanlike


boy did i have it all wrong.... im happy for you ( MTC ) that you experienced such a nice person who just so happes to be a Doctor.


----------



## Coopstah

*3 months sober today - although today was one of those days i wished i had stayed in bed, it sucked that much - life is good otherwise ! !*


----------



## Mr Scribbles

3 months and a whole lifetime to enjoy, one day at a time works! Everyone has a bad day now and then, just don't let a slump become a lifestyle.


----------



## Coopstah

Good point Scribbles, i never thought of it that way, you're right !!!! thank you for caring enough to reply,


----------



## 7costanza

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/0...er-inhaling-fumes-from-burning-american-flag/

Burning an American flag proved fatal for a Pakistani protester, who reportedly died from inhaling fumes from the ignited icon of independence.
Some 10,000 people rallied this week in Lahore, the capital of the Punjab province, to protest the movie trailer that Muslims say insults Islam, according to the International Herald-Tribune. One participant, identified as Abdullah Ismail, died after being taken to an area hospital. Witnesses said he had complained of feeling sick from the smoke from American flags burnt at the rally.
The rally was organized on the city's landmark mall by the Tehreek Hurmat-i-Rasool. Despite a ban on rallies on The Mall, local officials blocked off the road leading to it from noon to 6 p.m., apparently to facilitate the event. 
The film trailer that has spurred angry protests throughout the Middle East, "Innocence of Muslims," was produced by a California man. The trailer ridicules Islam and depicts the Prophet Muhammad as a fraud, a womanizer and a pedophile.
But protesters asserted it was created with the backing of the U.S. government.
"The U.S. must make a law against blasphemy - or we will not let the US consulates in Pakistan function," a rally organizer told the paper

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/world/2012/09/18/protester-dies-after-inhaling-fumes-from-burning-american-flag/#ixzz26pDEQRyx​


----------



## HistoryHound

This law would apply to people who commit acts & make comments that Christians and Jews find blasphemous too, right?


----------



## Coopstah

MTC - I'm sure you're beaming with pride, good stuff !!


----------



## Coopstah

*Well it's around the corner, before you know it , it'll be here, until then i have to agree - hold your breath ! ! it's still awesome, not many people are asked to sing the national anthem. *


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Congrats MTC, my old stompin grounds


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Just finished chatting my son up on FB (see snippa...it is good for somethin) He is where they want him to be and I told him dont play well with others  Fuck the sand turds


----------



## Coopstah

4 years ago today I married my best friend.


----------



## Coopstah

*Thanks mtc, appreciate it *


----------



## Guest

Got to see a few staunch Obama supporters weep with embarrassment over Obama's humiliating defeat in the debate. That made my day. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## kwflatbed

Finaly a day off.


----------



## 7costanza

Cover of The New Yorker


----------



## Guest

Had a great night out with the girls. One last hurrah sans kids before ankle biter #4 arrives. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Coopstah

Still sober- a day at a time - where does the time go  life is good.


----------



## zm88

Gettin cake smeared all over my face by my fiances 9 year old...decorated the house up, bought food, cake party favors the works and she had a blast.


----------



## 7costanza

Never thought I would see 200lbs on the scale again, the sick diet works.


----------



## Guest

My 4 Yr old voluntarily cleared the dinner dishes from the table without being asked... I'm waiting to see if he has some kind of special request coming. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## grn3charlie

I was walking out of a building today when I saw a father and son (3 years old?) walking toward it. Naturally, I held it for them as I teach my own boys to do (and they do it well). The father thanked me and then the little boy looked up with the biggest smile and said thank you as well. All too often I see people who will walk right through as if it is your job and they don't acknowledge it. It's small things like today that keep giving me hope for the newer generations.


----------



## Guest

I got a little nap.  Seems like a small thing, but it's a big deal for me!

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

Welcomed another beautiful baby girl today! 7lbs 13oz, and perfect in every way. We are all well after a nice, easy and very speedy delivery! #4 is a lovely final addition to our family. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats !!!!!


----------



## 7costanza

mtc said:


> Manchild called ------ HE PASSED HIS PT TEST !!!!!!


 I think hes earned the title of just Man now mtc..


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats to him MTC.


----------



## kwflatbed

I just got home from taking the wife for eye surgery, everything came out 100%.


----------



## kwflatbed

Thanks everyone !!

She is going to have the other eye done in about 8 months.
She went this morning for a follow up and the Dr. said he usually
does them in 20 min. hers took double the time because it was
rock hard, but this morning she can see out of it a little blurry
that should clear by the end of the day.


----------



## Guest

A very good friend came by today to see the baby... she also brought dinner, cleaned my kitchen top to bottom, and folded my laundry. I do not deserve friends like her. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> Soldier boy is home !! And he looks amazing!!
> 
> The neighborhood bar changed their signboard to wecome him home !! He's stoked over that !!
> 
> AND left it lighted so he'd see it tonight!!


He looked great in the pic you posted on FB, although I'm still not used to the dress blues being the new Class A....I miss the Class A greens.


----------



## Coopstah

_*Still SOBAH and kickin ,over 5 months and counting - day at a time of course ! ! thank god  *_


----------



## Guest

Coopstah said:


> _*Still SOBAH and kickin ,over 5 months and counting - day at a time of course ! ! thank god  *_


Congrats!


----------



## Coopstah

*Thx GMass, it's a ride, for sure, everyday ! !*


----------



## adroitcuffs

Coopstah said:


> _*Still SOBAH and kickin ,over 5 months and counting - day at a time of course ! ! thank god  *_


Excellent! It may be a struggle, but it's well worth it for a better quality of life!


----------



## Coopstah

*43 yrs old and i was just clobbered with high blood pressure by my primary care doc, SUCKS BIG TIME - what does that have to do with - "Good things that happened today" if i was still getting hammered i would have never went to see my doc.*

*Thank you adroitcuffs , i appreciate it* ! !


----------



## Coopstah

*MTC - LOL - I actually have 2 dogs, well my wife does anyway  we have a huge backyard so that eliminates the walking , but you're absolutely right i do need to get out and excercise, get off my lazy ass*


----------



## Guest

I didn't have to do any food prep except make cranberry sauce because for the first time in 8 yrs, we aren't hosting! 
Also, got the kids to bed by 7pm. Sweet. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## LGriffin

Same here, RAR!
This will be the first holiday I haven't had to host in ten years and i'm psyched. Still bringing some food but not cleaning after.
Enjoy!


----------



## grn3charlie

mtc said:


> Lemon meringue pie secured, (*late brother in law's fave*... tradition now)


You're a good girl mtc. I almost feel spoiled since whenever my sisters or sisters-in law know I'll be around, it's pecan pie time. My mother in law ALWAYS separates mushrooms from anything she cooks for me because she knows I HATE them. My wife however will sneak them in on me and laugh.


----------



## Guest

Yesterday, my aunt and uncle surprised my mom with a new car! Well, new to her.  She has been driving the same 1991 Chevy Corsica for the last 17 yrs, and it was barely hanging on by a thread. They got a deal on a 1999 Chrysler LHS w/ less than 80,000 miles on it, kept in pristine condition by it's previous owner. They showed up at her house unannounced and handed her the keys. I only wish I could've been there to see her face! I'm extremely grateful that she won't be getting stranded anywhere this winter, Montana snowstorms can be pretty rough!

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Coopstah

*Hey MTC - Happy turkey day to ya , hope you have a relaxing one !  *


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Off to mom's for dinner before work. The food is good and the service is great-keep trying to get my wife to take note, she says if I want service like that, I can stay there...
Just kidding the wife's a great cook too, but no one spoils an Italian guy like his momma, except maybe his noni (RIP)...


----------



## Johnny Law

Mr Scribbles said:


> Off to mom's for dinner before work. The food is good and the service is great-keep trying to get my wife to take note, she says if I want service like that, I can stay there...
> Just kidding the wife's a great cook too, but no one spoils an Italian guy like his momma, except maybe his noni (RIP)...


Hey Scribbles, manja your heart out today from one paisano to another! Always good to know who's from the old country around here. Happy Thanksgiving to all Masscops members today!


----------



## kwflatbed

Turkey is in the oven, vegies are all prepared, pies are made, now it's time for the old man to relax with a nice JD.
Yes I do the cooking.


----------



## adroitcuffs

mtc said:


> Lemon meringue pie secured, (late brother in law's fave... tradition now) Princess' pineapple pie in the oven, and two 1.5ltr bottles of Barefoot Moscato and Chardonnay in the fridge.
> 
> Now I just have to keep the boys on time... no cooking for me !!


Oh my, mtc, I love pineapple pie! Used to make it all the time but haven't for years. Hmmmm, just might have to change that in the near future!!


----------



## Coopstah

I have to share something , as some of you know(i'm in recovery for alcoholism,almost 6 months sober) i am trying to get closer to god and for the last 6 weeks or so i have been reading a series of books called "Conversations With God" book 1 and book 2 , well late last night i was laying on my couch reading book 2 when i was finished reading i closed the book and placed it on my chest when all of a sudden i started crying,yes crying, then i got this sensation of a warm feeling with pins and needles in my chest, this lasted for about 5 seconds and it was gone, i talked to a few( 2 ) people and they seem to think,and i'm convinced,that i had a spiritual awakening , this has NEVER happened to me before so i wanted to share this and hear some thoughts because it's not everyday "you" go through something like that. i'm pretty excited about this because maybe this was my chance to finally get closer to god as he may have answered my prayers after all these months of looking for a sign. Life is "pretty good" right about now ! !.....it took alot of courage for me to bring this here , i hope it can be ,at least , taken seriously , as i respect ALL OF YOU for what you do everyday, i am simply looking to hear what you think, thank you.


----------



## 7costanza

Coopstah said:


> I have to share something , as some of you know(i'm in recovery for alcoholism,almost 6 months sober) i am trying to get closer to god and for the last 6 weeks or so i have been reading a series of books called "Conversations With God" book 1 and book 2 , well late last night i was laying on my couch reading book 2 when i was finished reading i closed the book and placed it on my chest when all of a sudden i started crying,yes crying, then i got this sensation of a warm feeling with pins and needles in my chest, this lasted for about 5 seconds and it was gone, i talked to a few( 2 ) people and they seem to think,and i'm convinced,that i had a spiritual awakening , this has NEVER happened to me before so i wanted to share this and hear some thoughts because it's not everyday "you" go through something like that. i'm pretty excited about this because maybe this was my chance to finally get closer to god as he may have answered my prayers after all these months of looking for a sign. Life is "pretty good" right about now ! !.....it took alot of courage for me to bring this here , i hope it can be ,at least , taken seriously , as i respect ALL OF YOU for what you do everyday, i am simply looking to hear what you think, thank you.










As for the religion aspect, I tried my best but it just wouldnt stick. Keep plugging away .


----------



## zm88

Talked to my dad today, he just got a part time job (not seasonal) that may turn into full time.


----------



## Coopstah

*Hey 7 thanks man , Appreciate it*


----------



## visible25

today I got accepted into my number one college!


----------



## Guest

Coopstah said:


> I have to share something , as some of you know(i'm in recovery for alcoholism,almost 6 months sober) i am trying to get closer to god and for the last 6 weeks or so i have been reading a series of books called "Conversations With God" book 1 and book 2 , well late last night i was laying on my couch reading book 2 when i was finished reading i closed the book and placed it on my chest when all of a sudden i started crying,yes crying, then i got this sensation of a warm feeling with pins and needles in my chest, this lasted for about 5 seconds and it was gone, i talked to a few( 2 ) people and they seem to think,and i'm convinced,that i had a spiritual awakening , this has NEVER happened to me before so i wanted to share this and hear some thoughts because it's not everyday "you" go through something like that. i'm pretty excited about this because maybe this was my chance to finally get closer to god as he may have answered my prayers after all these months of looking for a sign. Life is "pretty good" right about now ! !.....it took alot of courage for me to bring this here , i hope it can be ,at least , taken seriously , as i respect ALL OF YOU for what you do everyday, i am simply looking to hear what you think, thank you.


I believe God speaks to people in ways they can understand. Only you can fully grasp the significance of that experience, but it sounds like it affected you deeply. If this is the beginning of something new, then I wish you the best. It won't be easy, but it WILL be worth it.  Good luck!

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Coopstah

Hey Right as rain from the bottom of my heart thank you so much it means a lot


----------



## Guest

My good thing? I was woken up early this morning by the sound of my 4 and 3 Yr olds running downstairs and stomping across the floor, slamming cupboards in the kitchen, and cartoons blaring. Then I thought of the 20 families who won't wake up to that this morning, and it made me so grateful for the commotion.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Coopstah

*"right-as-rain" - you're so right, words cannot articulate how torn i feel, as today is 6 months sober for me yet it is so insignificant compared to all those innocent people,those poor little angel children whose parents will not be able to see the glow in their eyes on xmas morning, it is so heart whrenching.It did NOT have to be that way, but it was and why because a F*ckin coward couldn't deal with life , so sad for for the familes.God rest their souls ! !*


----------



## kwflatbed

Wish me luck,I just smoked my last cig, The wife is in the hospital she threw
her back out and has been suffering with shortness of breath, she quit a year
ago and her breathing got worse, they say it is COPD so we have to go smoke
free. Hopefully she will be home tomorrow and on O2 for a while.
I quit about 10 years ago cold turkey after my accident hopefully I can do it again.


----------



## Guest

You can do it, Hah. . . . One day at a time, one half-day at a time, one hour at a time, one song on the radio at a time. Whatever it takes, you can do it and I'm rooting for you!!


----------



## Coopstah

*I wish you all the strength it will take to quit Harry, you have it in you do do it, you just need to tap into that strength, you're much stronger then you think you are buddy. All the best.*


----------



## Dan Stark

Made last payment on debt management plan today. No more credit card debt. 

Now I just need to open up a Camfour credit card....


----------



## kwflatbed

The wife is home, since when did hospitals start discharging patients at 21:00 ???


----------



## Guest

I got a jump start on my New Year's Resolution and joined "Weight Watchers Online" today. I usually eat really healthy stuff and I lift weights, so I'm strong, but ever since I graduated from Clown School I've been doing nothing but sitting around studying and it's killing me. Sure, I want to be the best clown ever, but not at the expense of my health.

So, with any luck, I should reach my goal weight in a few months and then I'll maintain on my own (using a cool "points counter" spreadsheet that I already created in Excel).

I haven't done much for myself lately, and this is one of the best things I could think of 'cause I plan to be with Ringling Bros. for many, many, many years.


----------



## visible25

Just got a $16,000 scholarship from my top choice -with the chance of getting $10,000 more!! Great way to start vacation


----------



## kwflatbed

Took all of my cleaned and oiled hardware for a trip to the range today, we are ready
for the revelation.


----------



## visible25

mtc said:


> Just promise us it's NOT UMA Amherst !!


Negative, Iona College!! haha BUT my parents did make me apply to UMA Amherst... something about them being alums


----------



## Coopstah

*My wish for EVERY one of you on Masscops today and from now on is a Very Merry Christmas and a pissah New year, lets make the New year a safe and positive one, i am truly proud to be a member of this wonderful site as i consider it a priveledge and NOT a right as i could be banned at any time for any reason, i joined because i have a deep respect for your profession and i simply want to thank you for giving me the chance in being a member, please be safe out there and keep your head up and your eyes open , because "YOU" are the most important person out there. God Bless and be well, for that i'm grateful  coopa the poopa scoopa ! !*


----------



## Kilvinsky

While pricing Irish Whiskeys for tomorrow's "Choir Practice" I found a new one, FEKKIN IRISH WHISKEY! NOT CHEAP, but cheaper than Jamesons, and honestly, that NAME IS JUST SOOOOOOO COOL!

I may have spelled it wrong, but read it and you got it.


----------



## Code5Sir

I made some really good scrambled eggs this evening. Unfortunately I need to be up in 6 hours to work a 12 hour shift. Those eggs made my day though.


----------



## Finkle'n'Einhorn

I woke up today!


----------



## Guest

Did my bi-weekly household menu planning and grocery shopping. Got everything we need for $200. Not bad for 2 adults and 4 rugrats! 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## HuskyH-2

Hit a decent amount on a scratch ticket.


----------



## Coopstah

_*Fighting the good fight , still SOBAH ! - 7 months soon - day atta time !*_


----------



## Coopstah

Maybe it didnt have "today" per se, but you gotta love those *Patriots* boy, they kicked the shit outta those horse riding Texans, Ravens are next on the ass kickin list - *my prediction* - *Pats 35* - little birdies *14,* and the game will be *OVA by half time.*


----------



## niteowl1970

Coopstah said:


> Maybe it didnt have "today" per se, but you gotta love those *Patriots* boy, they kicked the shit outta those horse riding Texans, Ravens are next on the ass kickin list - *my prediction* - *Pats 35* - little birdies *14,* and the game will be *OVA by half time.*


The Pats had a hard time with the Ravens last year and this year will be a battle too.


----------



## Coopstah

Niteowl - On second thought you're right the pats struggled with the birdies , hopefully now that we have the momentum we can put them away early and be done with them, we shall see ! !


----------



## Dan Stark

Got a new used car. I went all out with the gay, and bought a Subaru


----------



## Johnny Law

Dan Stark said:


> Got a new used car. I went all out with the gay, and bought a Subaru


Did it come with the free Obama/Biden bumper sticker, the "=" sticker in the window, and a complimentary class on how to drive like a Birkenstock sandal, hemp sweater wearing fuck knuckle?


----------



## Dan Stark

Can we still be friends? Haha


----------



## Johnny Law

Absotively, too much in common, except for the gay ride, to let that stand in the way


----------



## LGriffin

Dan Stark said:


> Got a new used car. I went all out with the gay, and bought a Subaru


That was you!


----------



## Dan Stark

I extend my gay hand of friendship for a limp wristed handshake of camaraderie. ROFL


----------



## LGriffin

Dan Stark said:


> I extend my gay hand of friendship for a limp wristed handshake of camaraderie. ROFL


Too much talk of gay hands and limp wrists. I'm out!


----------



## Coopstah

_*LGriffin - I like your style ! ! - "I'm out" LOL*_


----------



## Dan Stark

Out of what? Thread? Closet? Hahahahah


LGriffin said:


> Too much talk of gay hands and limp wrists. I'm out!


----------



## LGriffin

Dan Stark said:


> Out of what? Thread? Closet? Hahahahah


I meant the thread.
Not that there's anything wrong with that.




I'm sorry for eavesdropping on your bromance.


----------



## Dan Stark

Its cool. Subarus aren't for lipstick lesbians anyways.


----------



## LGriffin




----------



## Coopstah

Had hip replacement surgery in April , they used this on me, this shit is outstanding ! ! as soon as they give it to you they ask you to count backwards from 10 by the time you get to 8 you're out like a light , comatose out.totally. -


----------



## Johnny Law

Coopstah said:


> Had hip replacement surgery in April , they used this on me, this shit is outstanding ! ! as soon as they give it to you they ask you to count backwards from 10 by the time you get to 8 you're out like a light , comatose out.totally. -


 Isn't that Michael Jackson's go to sweet goodnight juice. Must work good, he's still taking a dirt nap.


----------



## Coopstah

It sure is what MJ had , and yes its incredible stuff ,it knocked me the F*ck out cold, i was out for hrs.


----------



## Dan Stark

Johnny Law said:


> Absotively, too much in common, except for the gay ride, to let that stand in the way


Cowboy said my new sticker makes it 167% less gay.


----------



## Johnny Law

Dan Stark said:


> Cowboy said my new sticker makes it 167% less gay.
> 
> View attachment 1877


Put a lower and Battlemag on there and you should be 100% ghey-free


----------



## LGriffin

Yeah, that sticker really butched up your hippie wagon. You'll be seeing extra thumbs at the Blue Oyster this weekend foo shoo! 
Patrick is a very lucky man ;-)


----------



## Guest

This mama got 7 hrs of uninterrupted sleep! I love when the little buggers start sleeping through the night. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

My son who just turned 5 last week has started reading, and today he read an entire Dr. Seuss book to his little brother. Can't believe what a little smarty pants he is! 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

Got a new fridge today. Doesn't take much to make me happy. 



...Am I the only one who cares about posting good things? I just noticed the last 3 posts are mine. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Coopstah

I stayed sobah another day, thank you God ! !


----------



## Deuce

mtc said:


> Princess met Derek Sanderson while at work at the book store today.
> 
> Her dad's totally jealous !


Me too. Was he signing his book _Crossing the line_? My kid's reading it; says it's awesome..


----------



## Deuce

Interesting..


----------



## k12kop

Not so little anymore K12lette got accepted to Wellesley today, offer is better than I expected. More offers inbound.


----------



## k12kop

Big time chest thumping proud!


----------



## Coopstah

_*I was able to be there and listen to a friend who was having a hard time ! !*_


----------



## Kilvinsky

I had a detail that was so easy, I had to get out of my car a few times to keep from falling asleep....and NO, I wasn't in the car goofing off, I just had to sit and watch a gate that no one came through except a couple of authorized vehicles. FIVE HOURS OF PURE NOTHING! OH JOY, OH RAPTURE!

I am blessed to have it again tomorrow. Thank you GOD!


----------



## Guest

My son has been on the wait list to get in to a great charter Montessori school right near us. Got the call today that he's in for the Fall! Which is awesome because it's FREE, and that also means our other 3 will be guaranteed in as well! I could not be happier! 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Kilvinsky

the good thing that happened for me was I could be happy for right.as.rain. I've got other things, but this one seem best at this moment!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I'm back to choking people with their own clothing!! Serious stress relief!!

God it feels good to be back to jiu jitsu...


----------



## Kilvinsky

mtc said:


> I have a new ortho boot to protect my Achilies tendon from itself.


So, dancing will be at a minimum?


----------



## visible25

I got another $10,000 from my top choice and send in the deposit and all corresponding forms with it today! (and it ISN'T UMassAmherst!)


----------



## visible25

mtc said:


> Wait - we're supposed to be happy with some silver spooned brat out of CM??
> 
> Congrats kid... remember - keep the partying down to a dull roar.


HAHAHA Sliver Spooned? you clearly haven't met me or my family.. not even close. but thanks, appreciate it.

as for the partying, I know, the Lt. at WPI PD (and countless others) have talked to me all about that. (currently volunteering there)


----------



## kwflatbed

We had a nice small family wedding, everything went smooth and the bride was happy the way things were done. Old KW the preacher did not mess anything up, very informal with
them doing their own vows, not your traditional wedding. It is #3 for both of them and they
wanted it simple and short. Not the clearest photo but I just got it in an e mail .


----------



## mpd61

Good for you Harry!
Great shift today 4 me...Chili at the station 4 lunch and seasons first juicy cheeseburgers on the grill at home!


----------



## Kilvinsky

mtc said:


> Keeps banging on the pole... awful sound!


I can't believe I just read this after almost 7 days. You should have checked in with me, I got a solution. BUBBLE WRAP! One layer and that banging will cease and you can bring joy and happiness to a sad world once again! Sheesh, I gotta think of EVERYTHING!


----------



## Kilvinsky

kwflatbed said:


> We had a nice small family wedding, everything went smooth and the bride was happy the way things were done. Old KW the preacher did not mess anything up, very informal with
> them doing their own vows, not your traditional wedding. It is #3 for both of them and they
> wanted it simple and short. Not the clearest photo but I just got it in an e mail .


Harry, you're supposed to SMILE! Otherwise, it looks like you're not happy about the event. What kind of message does THAT send? Otherwise, you sure looked handsome. You should be grateful I'm straight.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Last night, the schedule we worked out amongst the shift for the prisoner watch at the hospital never came close to me as the prisoner went to jail long before my stint. I'm finishing my second Hot Toddy after a nice easy 4 hour detail in the cold and soon I'll be in bed.

*PLUS*, I belong to a website inhabited by some of the most off the wall, whacky, insane and *FANTASTIC* people I could ever have the privledge of knowing, even if only via the internet in some cases.

What more could anyone want?

oh, a million fucking dollars or more, yeah, I knew I missed something.

HEY, where's JAP been?


----------



## 7costanza

Today is Hillarys day of reckoning. Im sure the msm will ignore this story of her lies and this admins conitnued lies and gross negligence. Watergate was TEN times the story and media attention because it was qan R and not a single peson died. I hope they drag her out after and hang her in the fuckin square.


----------



## Coopstah

11 months sobah today - life is pissa 

_*Stat safe out there, God bless. *_


----------



## zm88

6 and a half hours of OT tonight. Making money instead of spending it works for me.


----------



## USM C-2

The kids are gone! 

Seriously, Commencement was a week ago yesterday and we just finished the QUIETEST week. Mini sessions start Monday but this weekend is for relaxing. 

Kilvinsky can relate to a quiet campus time, I'm sure. 

Plus, 22 years ago today I married She Who Must Be Obeyed, a/k/a Mrs. C-4. So, I've got that goin' for me.... Which is nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Relaxing day... The Mrs and lil boy are visiting her brother, I have the house to myself and spent the first 2 hours of my day rolling. Sick workout, might head back in for another session...


----------



## Dan Stark

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Relaxing day... The Mrs and lil boy are visiting her brother, I have the house to myself and spent the first 2 hours of my day rolling. Sick workout, might head back in for another session...


Very nice. I spent morning at range with step-kid introducing him to the ways of trigger manipulation and breath control. He did well... on paper at 10 with pistols, and 50 yards with AR iron sights. I wouldn't let him shoot eotech until he could hit with irons... hahahahaha

It was full of cryptic BS advice like:
float the dot; take the shot and 
see what you need to see


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dan Stark said:


> Very nice. I spent morning at range with step-kid introducing him to the ways of trigger manipulation and breath control. He did well... on paper at 10 with pistols, and 50 yards with AR iron sights. I wouldn't let him shoot eotech until he could hit with irons... hahahahaha
> 
> It was full of cryptic BS advice like:
> float the dot; take the shot and
> see what you need to see


Funny, I was gonna text you around noon to see if you wanted to hit the range. I then realized I had no power left in my body to hold up a rifle, so instead decided to stuff my face.


----------



## Guest

8 Hour detail on thr police boat


----------



## Guest

Serious thought, not today, but in the last 9 weeks my son and daughter in law, had twins boy and girl, and survived a fairly serious motorcycle accident with some bumps scrapes and a concussion. He is now back to work and trying to get some sleep with two babies in the house. Those are the good things that I am really thankful for.


----------



## k12kop

K12lette #1 picks up her degree this morning, Looks like I have an excuse to shave and put on clean drawers.


----------



## k12kop

Thanks, not every day I bother with a fresh pair.


----------



## Guest

Today marks 11 yrs of wedded bliss for my true love and I. Time flies when you're having fun! 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## USAF286

Got my DD 214 in the mail! Done and done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cousteau

Well, this didn't happen today but I feel like posting it. Sometimes, as you all know, the job sucks. A day or two ago I was responding to a medical call. I work in the projects and honestly try to get to know the people. I go into the apartment and there is a female there, obviously in pain. She looks at me and says, "Oh, its you." So I immediately think she has a chip on her shoulder for some past incident. Then she says," My nephew loves you. You really put a good impression in his head." Then I remembered when I met the 4 year old Thomas. Sometimes you can make a difference even when you don't realize it. Try not to overlook the good things.


----------



## Dan Stark

Refinanced to a 15 year mortgage at 2.875%

That way my wife will own house outright that much faster after divorce. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BxDetSgt

Got a new Chief today, seems OK.


----------



## LGriffin

BxDetSgt said:


> Got a new Chief today, seems OK.


Wait for it...


----------



## BxDetSgt

Needed a breath of fresh air, but ask me about it 6 months from now.


----------



## BRION24

Finally got my hands on a couple of 100 round boxes of .223. Will be another good day when my upper finally arrives and I can shoot it.


----------



## LGriffin

Stayed home all day!


----------



## BxDetSgt

mikemac64 said:


> Whe When you coming back to the 'Boro area ....?


 When I recover from the last trip...My back still hurts fro the Daryll Stingly hit the Cumberland guy put on me....Thanks for the great assist by evryone up there..


----------



## Kilvinsky

God Bless him and the others. First Class all the way, way to go Delta Airlines!


----------



## USAF286

Finally got some range time and shot off about 150 9mm and 50 .357, gotta get all I can get now as FX Messina would love to buy up and convert Braintree R & P into condos... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Sunday the twin grandchildren are coming to Quincy from north country NY (southern Canada) to visit with our side of the family and friends. Only a small portion of the family was able to make in to Potsdam NY for the baptism.


----------



## Guest

My baby girl took her first steps... 8 1/2 mos old. Trying to keep up with the other 3 maniacs, I guess! 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Mr Scribbles

right.as.rain said:


> My baby girl took her first steps... 8 1/2 mos old. Trying to keep up with the other 3 maniacs, I guess!
> 
> I'm waiting for my kids to start walking...as in out the door!


----------



## HistoryHound

Mine are half way out the door. They still get their mail here and stop in to eat every once in a while, but pretty much from the day they started college they've been out. It gets very quiet around here and I'm not completely sure I like that. Another couple years and it'll just be hubby, the animals and me. Ok that's enough of that sentimental stuff.


----------



## Nightstalker

Took the family to see the fireworks in Stafford CT. Awesome time.... But tons of wackers!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hush

Took a new dialysis patient today. Normally I HATE dialysis, but this guy was a retired NYPD narcotics detective. We had some good conversation. Got locked out of the nursing home in 95 degree heat, got us in and recieved the nod of approval. Looking forward to another trip!


----------



## Dan Stark

Insurance found out I had a German Shepard... And demanded inspection. She passed with flying colors


----------



## Johnny Law

Dan Stark said:


> Insurance found out I had a German Shepard... And demanded inspection. She passed with flying colors


Nice, but who dimed you out in the first place?


----------



## LGriffin

Dan Stark said:


> Insurance found out I had a German Shepard... And demanded inspection. She passed with flying colors


There's a test?


----------



## Dan Stark

Johnny Law said:


> Nice, but who dimed you out in the first place?


Exterior inspection unannounced when I refinanced. Dog went nuts trying to get guy when he was walking around my deck while we weren't home. I think he's going to bill me for new pants.


----------



## Johnny Law

LGriffin said:


> There's a test?


It's written and oral, she still passed


----------



## Johnny Law

Dan Stark said:


> Exterior inspection unannounced when I refinanced. Dog went nuts trying to get guy when he was walking around my deck while we weren't home. I think he's going to bill me for new pants.


He should feel lucky he got the dog, I know the owner has some nice hardware. Unannounced, that's a good way to stare down the barrel to infinity.


----------



## HistoryHound

My daughter just got offered her first choice site for her grad school practicum this fall. 



Dan Stark said:


> Insurance found out I had a German Shepard... And demanded inspection. She passed with flying colors


When we got our dog, I notified the insurance company not thinking it would be a problem since they knew we had a dog previously. Well apparently the person I spoke with had never heard of an Australian Shepherd before and was convinced that I was trying to pass off a German Shepherd as a different breed. They wanted pictures of the dog to prove he wasn't vicious (because we all know you can tell temperament from a picture, but whatever). So I brought him to the groomer, got him all floofed and poofed and took a picture of him smiling for them. Haven't had a problem with them since. What kills me about the insurance companies going nuts over certain breeds is they seem to forget that little dogs have teeth and are a lot more nippy. Sure the big ones can do more damage, but the only time I've been bit by a larger dog was when we were playing and we both went for the toy at the same time. The little ones seem to nip and try to bite constantly.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Woke up and it's doesn't feel like my floating rib is broken anymore. Still hurts like hell, but I can move around a lot more, might even be able to work out this weekend...


----------



## Dan Stark

LGriffin said:


> There's a test?


He came to meet her to see her demeanor. She's perfectly fine when you have permission to board.


----------



## LGriffin

We're dying for a dog but my husband is a cat person.


----------



## Dan Stark

LGriffin said:


> We're dying for a dog but my husband is a cat person.


...


----------



## Johnny Law

LGriffin said:


> We're dying for a dog but my husband is a cat person.


Hmmmmm, I could have sworn you were in charge Griff


----------



## LGriffin

Johnny Law said:


> Hmmmmm, I could have sworn you were in charge Griff


Yeah, a long time ago in a land far, far away.
I'm in charge of keeping the peace and cleaning toilets but in all common decency, he who pays the bills wins. However, if a puppy in an irresistible bandana _happens to cross our path_ and the kids give him that look, all bets are off.


----------



## Dan Stark

LawMan3 said:


> Has anyone revoked his man card yet...?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IIrc. With his chosen field and rank, he could probably revoke some of your cards. ROR.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I worked a detail today in the heat, but I was in the shade the WHOLE time (essentially) and had a lovely breeze most of the time. Other than a few degrees cooler, what more could a guy ask for!?!?!?

Oh, since we do our details in 4 hour blocks, I was DONE by 11!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan Stark

Kilvinsky said:


> Other than a few degrees cooler, what more could a guy ask for!?!?!?


Electric fan and generator


----------



## Kilvinsky

Don't they sell hats with very small solar panels and fans? I mean, seriously, haven't I seen something like that somewhere?


----------



## GARDA

Dinner and drinks with my Dad.
Celebrating 83 years young today.
Love this guy.
Feeling blessed.


----------



## Goose

Kilvinsky said:


> Don't they sell hats with very small solar panels and fans? I mean, seriously, haven't I seen something like that somewhere?


They also sell beer helmets...but those might be a little inappropriate to wear on a detail. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nemedic

frank said:


> They also sell beer helmets...but those might be a little inappropriate to wear on a detail.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Only if you don't have one that color matches, or enough beer to share with the work crew.


----------



## Guest

Detail at Roxie's AC and the store is always cold.


----------



## Kilvinsky

frank said:


> They also sell beer helmets...but those might be a little inappropriate to wear on a detail.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Must be the same color as your uniform and have either a hat badge or departmental insignia. Also, soft drinks are preferred. Now, if you can get a sleeve to put on the beer can (DO NOT USE BOTTLES) that resembles a soft drink, you might be ok until you have to give directions to some lost idiot.

"issssdonna tha way. yeah, No, its eazzy. Two lefts and a right (chuckling to self) no, ham been honest, rye don there. You don bleeve me? FUCK YOU, get owdda heya before I lock you up for disordnee, dizonory, dizon....BEEN AN ASSHOLE! (to construction crew) DON TELL NOBODY, I gudda whole COOla fulla reasons to keep this to owselves. (back to driver) I'm jez kiddin. Now, two leffs anna right. SCREW, yer don. yer holing up traffic. I love you, man."


----------



## Dan Stark

Took son to Fox4 Paintball for birthday yesterday. I worked over an entire team of 8 dudes in one round that made the refs laugh out loud. Stark Jr held his own too. 

Shout out to Cowboy for letting me use UMP45 clone. Beastin'


----------



## Goose

Dan Stark said:


> Took son to Fox4 Paintball for birthday yesterday. I worked over an entire team of 8 dudes in one round that made the refs laugh out loud. Stark Jr held his own too.


It's been about seven years since I played paintball, but I very much enjoyed outflanking a bunch of tweens that were camping behind cover the last time I played. The parents whined to the refs that it was horribly unfair, and all they could really do was tell the parents that we were all using cheap rental-style guns.

I also accidentally shot a 21-year old girl in the clam with a ricochet off the inner thigh - she squatted with her leg exposed from behind cover.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dan Stark said:


> Took son to Fox4 Paintball for birthday yesterday. I worked over an entire team of 8 dudes in one round that made the refs laugh out loud. Stark Jr held his own too.
> 
> Shout out to Cowboy for letting me use UMP45 clone. Beastin'


"We got the tools, we got the talent!"

Seriously that thing is boss. I'm sure it left welt farms on the noobs.


----------



## Dan Stark

The best part of day? Rolling over guys that spent more on their paintball gear than I did on my actual work rig. They turn around and see a guy in jeans and a T-shirt. Sit down son.


----------



## LGriffin

I always wanted to try paint ball.

I had to take Stewie to a B'day party at an infiltrated indoor entertainment facility in CT.
My husband stood by with Stewie while Chris and I played a game of lazer tag where I decimated a crew of gang bangers. I got the distinct impression that they wanted to jump me in after I topped the score board at the end of the game. On the bright side, they might think twice before they mess with little white ladies.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I really gotta try paintball.


----------



## wwonka

Got cleared to go back to work. 
Is it Crazy that I'm happy about it? 

Sent from my GALAXY S3 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hush

Hey, congrats brother!


----------



## wwonka

Hush said:


> Hey, congrats brother!


Thank you bro.

How's my /your bike? Lol next year we shall go for a ride.

Sent from my GALAXY S3


----------



## Goose

I just finished a 25 page background packet. Not the worst that I have had to deal with by far.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Congrats *wwonka* on your triumphant return. Otherwise *LawMan3* and I have NOTHING in common.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Heard a "pop" in my ankle while reversing a judo throw. Scared the shit outta me, however it turned out to just be a sprain. I'll be back at it by the weekend. After coming off a bruised rib for 4 weeks, a few days off and not weeks is okay in my book.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I did NOT injure myself in anyway. That was MY good day.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

mtc said:


> Never heard an ankle sprain " pop " - be careful !!
> 
> After a couple days wearing "cute" sneakers I pissed off my Achilies and another ankle tendon - had an MRI only to learn those "ankle sprains" I had when I was a kid were actually ligament tears and complete severage.


I was back at it last week. Pain has nearly subsided, just wrapping it before I work out as a precaution. Lots of bruising! Holy smokes... Black and blue above, below, and on the other side of my foot! This was the mother of all rolled ankles...


----------



## Guest

Baby sitting 2 year old grandson heading up to Canobie lake park latter today.


----------



## visible25

Packed the car today, drive down to college tomorrow!


----------



## USM C-2

visible25 said:


> Packed the car today, drive down to college tomorrow!


Where to?


----------



## USM C-2

Well, it's been a good week, not just a good day. Classes have begun, and our population has exploded from about 1000 to about 15,000 in a few days. Patrol dogs have been out stopping 10-81's (suspicious persons) and writing up FCR's (Field Contact Reports) and arresting non-students hanging around after prior trespass warnings. So far we have had some drunks, some weed smokers, and one student with 6 pythons in her dorm room. Animal Control "consulted" with her and decided they would be OK with her taking them off campus herself.

I have two pep rallies and a concert later this week, a visiting team escort Friday night, and a good friend who I haven't seen for a year and a half coming back to the university as an Assistant Cheer Coach.

Football is upon us, the place is hectic, and I'm loving it!


----------



## zm88

Got the confirmation today that i start my new job on Wednesday. Loss prevention, downtown crossing. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## wwonka

Congratulations on the new job. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest

Had a great night out with my honey and some very good friends, went to see comedian Jim Gaffigan (funny as hell). Laughed for a solid hour and a half. Then spent the night at a hotel without the kids, so we got a guaranteed uninterrupted night's sleep. Awesome. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## HistoryHound

USM C-4 said:


> So far we have had some drunks, some weed smokers, and one student with 6 pythons in her dorm room. Animal Control "consulted" with her and decided they would be OK with her taking them off campus herself.


Python Patty makes my daughter's former roommate with hygiene issues seem like a gem. I'm just surprised six pythons didn't get her an invitation to leave. One of the girls my daughter had classes with was kicked out of on-campus housing for having a cat.


----------



## USM C-2

HistoryHound said:


> Python Patty makes my daughter's former roommate with hygiene issues seem like a gem. I'm just surprised six pythons didn't get her an invitation to leave. One of the girls my daughter had classes with was kicked out of on-campus housing for having a cat.


Residence Life was fairly freaked. They may still boot her from housing.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Scribbles Jr is posting up for his 1st Caribbean Festival, while I stay home on the mend (HAHAHAHAHA!) Not sure if this actually qualifies as a "Good Thing Happened" but experience is the best teacher, soooo cue the techno, and bust out the Presidente and let the dry humping begin...






Anyone got some earplugs?


----------



## Kilvinsky

right.as.rain said:


> Then spent the night at a hotel without the kids, so we got a guaranteed uninterrupted night's sleep. Awesome.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


Isn't it kind of sad that after years of marriage with kids, being in a hotel room alone brings excitement for: "...a guaranteed uninterrupted night's sleep."

and we've all been there!



USM C-4 said:


> Well, it's been a good week, not just a good day. Classes have begun, and our population has exploded from about 1000 to about 15,000 in a few days. !


Ours come back this week. I'm off Monday, Freshman move in, and I could NOT be happier. Our guys do a hell of a job coordinating it, but the damn parents.....They have 20 minutes (which is loosely enforced giving them up to about 40 minutes at times) but so damn many abuse it, that what SHOULD be smooth as silk, is often as smooth as burlap, all thanks to inconsiderate parents.


----------



## Goose

Mr Scribbles said:


> Scribbles Jr is posting up for his 1st Caribbean Festival, while I stay home on the mend (HAHAHAHAHA!) Not sure if this actually qualifies as a "Good Thing Happened" but experience is the best teacher, soooo cue the techno, and bust out the Presidente and let the dry humping begin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got some earplugs?


That my friend, is what happens when you mix the unhealthy and cheap diets you find in America and additionally subsidize the cost of food with EBT.

Am I saying all or most of them have EBT cards? Hell no - but take a person with famine-resistant genes and give them American food and low self-control, and weight gain is the result. I think it was Dave Grossman that said if you take an Irish and a Native American and keep them in a cage with very little or no food for a month, the Irishman will be dead and the Native American will just be pissed off.


----------



## visible25

USM C-4 said:


> Where to?


Iona College!


mtc said:


> Don't forget - the parties are fun - don't be a square, but don't forget what you're there for!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks MTC! I'll be sure to check in from time to time, stay safe!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

" I think it was Dave Grossman that said if you take an Irish and a Native American and keep them in a cage with very little or no food for a month, the Irishman will be dead and the Native American will just be pissed off.[/quote]

Unless you put a bottle of booze in there-then it would be Little Big Horn
or Wounded Knee-either way one of them is getting drunk!

(God, how I LOVE stereotypes!)


----------



## Johnny Law

right.as.rain said:


> Had a great night out with my honey and some very good friends, went to see comedian Jim Gaffigan (funny as hell). Laughed for a solid hour and a half.


Did he do the bit about McDonalds fries? He's really funny even though he doesn't swear much, if at all.


----------



## Goose

Johnny Law said:


> Did he do the bit about McDonalds fries? He's really funny even though he doesn't swear much, if at all.


Here I was, hoping he would do the thing about the meow.


----------



## Goose

My brake fluid got recalled.

Normally I would say that's a BAD thing, but I have four liters of used stuff that I have been storing in the garage until I get enough other stuff to make the hazmat fee worthwhile, plus another two liters in the wife's car and mine, so I might be able to trade it in for all new fluid.


----------



## Goose

mtc said:


> You change out your brake fluid?


Yeah, my car is twelve years old and I have had the system open replacing calipers and lines and such.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## USM C-2

Kilvinsky said:


> Ours come back this week. I'm off Monday, Freshman move in, and I could NOT be happier. Our guys do a hell of a job coordinating it, but the damn parents.....They have 20 minutes (which is loosely enforced giving them up to about 40 minutes at times) but so damn many abuse it, that what SHOULD be smooth as silk, is often as smooth as burlap, all thanks to inconsiderate parents.


Ours was a week ago Friday and Saturday. We establish unloading zones and get volunteers to help move belongings inside. It mostly works well, this year we had around 18% early move ins and by the time we left each day the target halls were around 80%.

Except for the students who don't know their room, or who know it but don't label their stuff, so they just sit there with thumbs inserted in their nether regions.

On the plus side, we only saw a few trailers this year, no Ryder trucks. Folks, the dorm rooms aren't *THAT* big, and you have to share. I wish these parents could see their kids come back after holiday break. One suitcase and a bag of clean laundry.

And, directing traffic all day in the sunshine in southern Mississippi is a special treat, of course.


----------



## LGriffin

HistoryHound said:


> Python Patty makes my daughter's former roommate with hygiene issues seem like a gem. I'm just surprised six pythons didn't get her an invitation to leave. One of the girls my daughter had classes with was kicked out of on-campus housing for having a cat.




You're a paying customer. That's worth a couple of phone calls tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Put together what Dan Stark has referred to as a "Tactical Diaper bag." That's right, I'm not bringing around the wife's flowery print bag with all the little guys stuff. Digital camo bag complete with a special spot for my burner. 

Those parents at the play area had no idea how safe their kids actually were.


----------



## LGriffin

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Put together what Dan Stark has referred to as a "Tactical Diaper bag." That's right, I'm not bringing around the wife's flowery print bag with all the little guys stuff. Digital camo bag complete with a special spot for my burner.


How dare you!


----------



## Dan Stark

That Glock could explode at any time sir. SHAME! YOU ARE NOT FOR THE CHILDREN


----------



## HistoryHound

Frank, have you looked at earth911.com? It lists Firestone Complete Auto Care as a place that takes back things like brake fluid. I don't know if they charge for it (can't find it on their website), but it couldn't hurt to call. It just bugs me that they make people pay to do the right thing with this stuff.



LGriffin said:


> You're a paying customer. That's worth a couple of phone calls tomorrow morning.


The housing policy clearly states that the only acceptable pet is a fish. I was surprised the kid got away with it as long as she did, but it sounds like she would have been ok if she didn't let it get out of the room.


----------



## Johnny Law

frank said:


> My brake fluid got recalled.
> 
> Normally I would say that's a BAD thing, but I have four liters of used stuff that I have been storing in the garage until I get enough other stuff to make the hazmat fee worthwhile, plus another two liters in the wife's car and mine, so I might be able to trade it in for all new fluid.


I just flushed my system out after 8 years. Brake fluid absorbs atmospheric moisture, lowering its ability to do its job. I'm lucky, I get to bring my oil, antifreeze and brake fluid to the recycling center for free.


----------



## Goose

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Put together what Dan Stark has referred to as a "Tactical Diaper bag." That's right, I'm not bringing around the wife's flowery print bag with all the little guys stuff. Digital camo bag complete with a special spot for my burner.
> 
> Those parents at the play area had no idea how safe their kids actually were.


We need to get together and talk...I told my wife I get to buy a Maxpedition tactical man-diaper-bag now that she's preggers and I need to figure out which one to get.


----------



## Dan Stark

frank said:


> We need to get together and talk...I told my wife I get to buy a Maxpedition tactical man-diaper-bag now that she's preggers and I need to figure out which one to get.


I just ordered one of these:

http://3vgear.com/index.php/

I got the VELOX II, but I would bet that the 'Outlaw' would make a nice bag for everyday baby operations instead of flower purse. It's the sling style.


----------



## Guest

Johnny Law said:


> Did he do the bit about McDonalds fries? He's really funny even though he doesn't swear much, if at all.


He did talk about McD's, but not the french fry bit. I've seen that on his comedy special though. He is one funny funny guy, and no swearing. He did end the evening with some "hot pockets" material... classic.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

Yesterday, my 5 Yr old found a lancet needle (used for blood sugar testing) in a parking lot, and not realizing what it was, picked it up. It stuck his finger and drew blood. I was freaked! Pedi had us come in right away. The GOOD news in all this is that: A) the Dr and the Dept of Public Health both agree that the risk of transmitting anything is very very low, he is up to date on all his vaccines, so only hep B and HIV tests are necessary (one now, one in 3 mos.) And B) my kids have all learned a valuable lesson and will never pick up anything off the ground again. 
The whole thing sucks for sure, but I guess it could be worse. I hope the inconsiderate prick who dropped his needle on the ground gets gangrene. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Goose

I just completed a 19 page background packet in about an hour and fifteen minutes.

I may be getting too good at this.


----------



## LGriffin

frank said:


> We need to get together and talk...I told my wife I get to buy a Maxpedition tactical man-diaper-bag now that she's preggers and I need to figure out which one to get.


Congratulations!


----------



## LGriffin

I've got a ton of party hostess stuff to do and i'm not doing it.


----------



## HistoryHound

My daughter is all done moving in and we beat the traffic this morning. You haven't lived until you've experienced the joy of college move-in day on a Monday holiday with a Red Sox home game at 1:35. Good times.


----------



## grn3charlie

Looks like I may have exposed a rat today. Sadly, not the rat I hoped but who knows.


----------



## CPT Chaos

Three good things that happened today:

Ariel Castro, Kidnapper Who Held 3 Women Captive, Found Hanged in Cell.

Convicted Fort Hood killer Hasan forcibly shaved in prison.

President Obama's call for a military strike in Syria will face its first formal test as early as Wednesday, as the Senate committee that heard impassioned testimony from Secretary of State John Kerry a day earlier takes up the resolution authorizing the use of force.

(OK, two out of three ain't bad!)


----------



## visible25

Made it through my first ROTC PT, not much I know but for me it's a little step and I felt okay overall


----------



## zm88

More of a thank you then a good thing that happened..

While my girl friend was on her way to pick me up and driving over the charlestown bridge the front axle snapped and the wheel came completely off while on the bridge. Luckily it didn't crash or hit another vehicle and shes fine. Thank you to the officer from A1 that showed up and stayed. I tried to say thank you, but unfortunately didn't get the chance.


----------



## Johnny Law

Went down to Cabela's in East Hartford last night, the last night you can go to Connecticut and buy anything gun/ammo related without a nanny ID issued by the state. Bought a dozen boxes of American Eagle .223 at $8.99 a box. A good price, not great, but good. Better than I've been getting around my neck of the woods.

No bulk .223 or 5.56 available, buddy got bulk 7.62 for $190. It was nice to be treated like an adult, while it lasted, and be able to walk down the aisle, finger the goods without showing the almighty LTC, and choose your purchase just like at a grocery store.


----------



## grn3charlie

Worked a football detail today. After the game was doing open container checks when an old timer (90yo maybe?) caught my eye wearing a Seabees bball hat. Struck up a convo with him and he shared some of his experiences with me. I don't know who was more grateful but it topped off my day.


----------



## Guest

Spent all day Saturday at a Christian women's conference in Worcester. Learned a lot, refocused myself, and came out feeling refreshed, rejuvenated, and enjoying a new outlook. It was awesome to see thousands of women being encouraged and getting practical advice on how to raise their families better, love and appreciate their husbands better, and effect the world around them in a positive way. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Razr


----------



## HistoryHound

I dropped a size. I still have a ways to go before I hit my goal, but considering how much the pain limits my ability to exercise and how much weight I gained when this all started I'm really pleased.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Just rolled for 2 hours, submitted someone that usually submits me. Haven't beaten him in probably a year. Game is on, it's rainy out. I got nothing to do today, awesome. Little boy is running around the house playing, wife is out shopping and bringing home food. Life is good.


----------



## Goose

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Just rolled for 2 hours, submitted someone that usually submits me. Haven't beaten him in probably a year. Game is on, it's rainy out. I got nothing to do today, awesome. Little boy is running around the house playing, wife is out shopping and bringing home food. Life is good.


Westboro. 8 pm. Now you have something to do. 

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Guest

A few months ago, my brother in law unfriended me on fb because of my very vocal political views. He felt my disdain for this potus was disrespectful to the office of the pres, and even un-American. Today I got a message from him, apologizing to me. He said "You were right. I didn't want to see it, but now I realize everything you said was true."  I don't WANT to be right about our pres being a dbag, but it's nice for him to admit it. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Razr


----------



## HistoryHound

Something tells me the conversation at Thanksgiving could be quite enjoyable for you.


----------



## Guest

HistoryHound said:


> Something tells me the conversation at Thanksgiving could be quite enjoyable for you.


They live 3000 miles away. We see each other like once every 10 yrs.

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Razr


----------



## FTH

right.as.rain said:


> A few months ago, my brother in law unfriended me on fb because of my very vocal political views. He felt my disdain for this potus was disrespectful to the office of the pres, and even un-American. Today I got a message from him, apologizing to me. He said "You were right. I didn't want to see it, but now I realize everything you said was true."  I don't WANT to be right about our pres being a dbag, but it's nice for him to admit it.


Really?! He unfriended you ... sensitive type, hah 
I'm glad he came to his senses!

Can't resist though ...


----------



## Guest

FTH said:


> Really?! He unfriended you ... sensitive type, hah
> I'm glad he came to his senses!
> 
> Can't resist though ...
> View attachment 2828


My sentiments exactly. 
I really couldn't care less that he was so offended by my point of view, except I know it made my sister feel bad. But he and I have always had a contemptuous relationship. He's never admitted he was wrong and I was right, before... I know he probably would rather swallow his own tongue than admit that. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Razr


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

FTH said:


> Really?! He unfriended you ... sensitive type, hah
> I'm glad he came to his senses!
> 
> Can't resist though ...
> View attachment 2828


Awww that reminds me...


----------



## Goose

right.as.rain said:


> They live 3000 miles away. We see each other like once every 10 yrs.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Razr


Kalifornia, eh?

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Guest

frank said:


> Kalifornia, eh?
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


Arizona. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Razr


----------



## Kilvinsky

The Sox won at home. I'm not working. WIN/WIN!


----------



## CPT Chaos

How bout the Red Sox!


----------



## Kilvinsky

You can't go wrong with the Murphys! And no "See what range I have and how creative I can be?" Just sang the song RIGHT!


----------



## kateykakes

Had a terrible scare for a little while, but the results from my mammogram came in. All is well.


----------



## Goose

kateykakes said:


> Had a terrible scare for a little while, but the results from my mammogram came in. All is well.


Yay for happy boobs! Hopefully the girls don't put you through any more stress.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## FourInchFury

kateykakes said:


> Had a terrible scare for a little while, but the results from my mammogram came in. All is well.


Congrats


----------



## Dan Stark

Decided I'm going to start a side gig. It's going to take some time, but should be interesting. Full disclosure though. I'm pretty much doing it so I can afford more guns, ammo, and tactical swag.

No, you effers will not get group rate BJs. I mean... err... ahh... that's not what I'm starting for a business.


----------



## 7costanza

Dan Stark said:


> No, you effers will not get group rate BJs. I mean... err... ahh... that's not what I'm starting for a business.


----------



## Goose

I got Dunny to log back in to Masscops!!

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I came back to Masscops! Albeit that I'm no longer in LE, but it will always be a part of me (awwwwwWWWWWWwwwww). ♥


----------



## kwflatbed

Welcome Buck Dunny


----------



## pahapoika

welcome back Dunn. always liked your old avatar


----------



## USM C-2

Well, I've got time this morning to go to the range. I've got a Kimber .45 and a hundred rounds of ammo, some targets, and a free public range on National Forest land nearby.

So, it'll be a good day.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I came home and will get a couple of hours of sleep (God willing) before I head back early for a detail I WISH TO HELL I had not taken, but now I'm stuck. So, the GOOD thing, shit, I forgot.



kateykakes said:


> Had a terrible scare for a little while, but the results from my mammogram came in. All is well.


I didn't see one posting saying they would help keep you safe with regular check ups. I would, but I'm a gentleman....unless requested to be otherwise. VERY Glad to know you got good news on that subject. It's really not a laughing matter.

*Welcome Back Dunny!*


----------



## HistoryHound

Today is not yesterday which is a good thing provided it's only half as sucky as yesterday.


----------



## 7costanza

Someone handed Sebelius a copy of "Websites for Dummies" hahhahhaa


----------



## Kilvinsky

Watched the latest episode of "South Park" and laughed like hell as they skewered Obamacare and the whole website debacle. That happened yesterday (though it aired last Wednesday), but I still feel good about it today!


----------



## FTH

Kilvinsky said:


> Watched the latest episode of "South Park" and laughed like hell as they skewered Obamacare and the whole website debacle. That happened yesterday (though it aired last Wednesday), but I still feel good about it today!


I'm catching up on all the laughs after busy couple of weeks


----------



## Guest

My son brought these papers home from school this week... He is in kindergarten. I'm very happy with our choice to do Montessori.

















Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Guest

right.as.rain said:


> My son brought these papers home from school this week... He is in kindergarten. I'm very happy with our choice to do Montessori.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


Then today he says they're learning about "geometric solids". ??? When I was in kindergarten, we were doing 2+1=3

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## FTH

right.as.rain said:


> Then today he says they're learning about "geometric solids". ??? When I was in kindergarten, we were doing 2+1=3
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


Mathematical concepts geometry in particular should be taught early when child's mind is flexible and perceptive - no worries, he'll love it! 
The methodology I see on his math worksheet is extremely effective! In 2-3 years your son will be balancing your check book without the calculator


----------



## Goose

I saw an officer on the perimeter of a LODD last year and I gave him a mourning band and asked him to get it back to a friend of mine on his department. I never got it back and stopped thinking about it about a month afterwards.

I saw the officer for the first time in a year yesterday. He is retired, doing well, and was very happy that I was able to show a small gesture that meant a lot on such a shitty and dark day.


----------



## HistoryHound

Got a notice from my insurance company today informing me that my new monthly payment is going to be $50 less a month. Turns out my oldest has had her license for 7 years, so now we're only paying the new driver penalty for my youngest. Oh and I can add her on to the policy for my car without having to sell a kidney to pay for it.


----------



## visible25

For the first time since August, I'm going home! Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

New supplements came in the mail! 

I know... Doesn't take much to please me.


----------



## 7costanza

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> New supplements came in the mail!
> 
> I know... Doesn't take much to please me.


----------



## Guest

Finished my Thanksgiving grocery shopping without strangling anyone or mowing anyone down in the parking lot. I should get a medal.

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## HistoryHound

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> New supplements came in the mail!
> 
> I know... Doesn't take much to please me.





7costanza said:


> View attachment 2900


You had to have seen that one coming.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

HistoryHound said:


> You had to have seen that one coming.


It's MC, of course it's expected.


----------



## Goose

Just went online bra shopping. Fortunately the wife is here and told me what to get...because I have no fucking clue what I'm doing.


----------



## visible25

Two more days and I'm back home for a month! First semester of college & ROTC completed and under my belt


----------



## 7costanza

frank said:


> Just went online bra shopping. Fortunately the wife is here and told me what to get...because I have no fucking clue what I'm doing.


----------



## 7costanza

I looked out my bathroom window and a Hawk landed right as I looked, grabbed a squirel about 5 ft from my window and proceeded to kill it and eat it. He sat there for atleast an hr,flew away and came back for another hr.It was a huge beautiful bird I got about 10 mins of video on my Obama phone I will try to upload it. Funny we got a ton of bird/squirel feeders to attact some wildlife now im respsonsible for a murder but man was he cool.


----------



## Auxofficer

After a very long 38 weeks.... Lots of tests and worrying .... My wife just gave me the most beautiful baby girl!!! I am one proud papa!!!


----------



## zm88

C


Auxofficer said:


> After a very long 38 weeks.... Lots of tests and worrying .... My wife just gave me the most beautiful baby girl!!! I am one proud papa!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Auxofficer

zm88 said:


> C
> Congratulations!


Ty


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats to you and the family


----------



## Guest

Auxofficer said:


> After a very long 38 weeks.... Lots of tests and worrying .... My wife just gave me the most beautiful baby girl!!! I am one proud papa!!!


Congratulations, daddy! There is no greater feeling than looking into the face of a beautiful little baby made from love. Life is truly a miracle we often take for granted.

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## HistoryHound

Congratulations!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Auxofficer said:


> After a very long 38 weeks.... Lots of tests and worrying .... My wife just gave me the most beautiful baby girl!!! I am one proud papa!!!


Congrats!! And welcome to some sleepless nights!!


----------



## Dan Stark

Call me and Rar when you have 4, there's a challenge coin for it, and an Xbox achievement I think. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auxofficer

Dan Stark said:


> Call me and Rar when you have 4, there's a challenge coin for it, and an Xbox achievement I think.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Ha ha ha! This is 7


----------



## Dan Stark

Auxofficer said:


> Ha ha ha! This is 7


Ha. Start cranking more out RAR. I'm out of this arms race

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auxofficer

Lol.... 

Thank you all very much!!


----------



## Guest

Dan Stark said:


> Ha. Start cranking more out RAR. I'm out of this arms race


I'm all set with that. We're maxed out for space and sanity at our house. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Dan Stark

My hospital had those cards like sandwich shops. It had a bunch of baby pics that they would hole punch until you won a free vascular procedure. Haha hahaha 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auxofficer

We most certainly are too!! It's a lot... My wife had 4 from her previous marriage ..... And we have 3 together .... If you can handle 3 you can handle anything after that! It's organized chaos  they are all good kids... And thank god for my WIFE!!! Lol


----------



## Auxofficer

Dan Stark said:


> My hospital had those cards like sandwich shops. It had a bunch of baby pics that they would hole punch until you won a free vascular procedure. Haha hahaha
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Lmao!!!

Still!!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dan Stark said:


> My hospital had those cards like sandwich shops. It had a bunch of baby pics that they would hole punch until you won a free vascular procedure. Haha hahaha
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Deliver 4, get snipped for free!


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Deliver 4, get snipped for free!


My hubby should have gotten in on that deal. Would have saved us a $250 deductible.

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## FTH

Auxofficer said:


> We most certainly are too!! It's a lot... My wife had 4 from her previous marriage ..... And we have 3 together .... If you can handle 3 you can handle anything after that! It's organized chaos  they are all good kids... And thank god for my WIFE!!! Lol


Congratulations! I hope mommy and baby are doing well  and older siblings are helping daddy.

I'm an only child and I can't imagine having more then 2. Even with 2 it's an organized chaos ... well, it's organized sometimes


----------



## zm88

Kind of a good thing..so if you happen to get vommit on you while working the company will buy you a new pair of pants. Lucky me gets a brand new pair of Dockers


----------



## kwflatbed

My son in law just made Chief of the Fall River Fire Dept.

http://www.heraldnews.com/newsnow/x140443587/Mayor-Flanagan-selects-Fall-Rivers-next-fire-chief


----------



## Dan Stark

Very cool! I mean... for a firefighter story. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## FTH

kwflatbed said:


> My son in law just made Chief of the Fall River Fire Dept.


Congratulations! It's a great holiday gift for your family


----------



## Auxofficer

That's great! Congrats


----------



## kwflatbed

Thanks he worked to get it, didn't play the politics.


----------



## Guest

Hubby and I got to go out with some friends to the Mighty Mighty Bosstones hometown throwdown last night at the House of Blues in Boston. Great show, nice venue, and lots of laughs. It's always nice to get out sans kids. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## HistoryHound

My daughter just returned to her job that she works summers and school vacations. She came home last night and was telling me that one of the girls she works with told her she was speaking to someone in admissions at one of the colleges. The girl said that when she told the woman where she worked, the woman said that she knew the nicest, sweetest girl that used to work there and proceeded to tell her about my daughter. It turns out that this woman's son and my daughter went to school together from pre-k to 8th grade and my daughter made such an impression on their family that they still think of her all these years later.


----------



## GARDA

Unreal. Lounge lizard status on MC...
Doesn't seem possible. Cheers folks!


----------



## Goose

I spent about three hours in the garage today arc welding three .338 Lapua holes out of a 1/2" AR500 IPSC target. I seem to have the hang of how to weld finally...well, how to patch bullet holes, anyway.

I then texted the owner of the target and asked him if he wanted the bionic man to attend his NYE party.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Auxofficer

I'm very proud of my 2 & 3 year old girls marching through the house with my iPhone watching the ct state police graduation yelling hail hail state police!!! 


In another note my newest princess is off oxygen and should be home tomorrow !! It's been a rough few weeks but with lots of prayers god is on our side  
Lots of tough times ahead ...


----------



## USM C-2

Well, shit...

2013 SUCKED.

She Who Must Be Obeyed was rear-ended in. March and had three surgeries since, including 3 cervical discs removed and a total knee replacement. Now she is awaiting word on heart surgery.

Christmas Day one of our cats (childless couples are nuts about their pets, I know. Fuck u.) stopped eating. By the 30th we had to put him to sleep.

2014 better be better. In keeping with Southern tradition we have had black-eyes peas every New Years Day since getting married. Since we need extra Ju-Ju this year I have added some North Plymouth as well so there is some butternut squsah ready to roast.

OTOH, Abita Springs Brewery just started releasing Andygator in six-packs, so I've got that going for me, which is nice. 









USM C-4

From the Hub City of the South

============================
"Some day I'm going to put a sword through your eye and out the back of your skull." - Arya Stark

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark

Yeah 2013 can suck a D. Can't wait to see how '14 tries to kick me in the balls. Sorry to hear USM 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna

Got a rack of Mayflower IPA on the way home from visiting a old friend from Tuson. Got tomorrow off.


----------



## pucknut

Tuna said:


> Got a rack of Mayflower IPA on the way home from visiting a old friend from Tuson. Got tomorrow off.


Excellent Choice in the IPA category, one of my favorites, enjoy!


----------



## HistoryHound

My neighbor's grandson came over and helped my husband with the snow this morning. It's amazing how quickly they grow up. I still remember how excited his grandfather was the day he was born. Damn, now I feel old.


----------



## FTH

My parents have a loooong driveway. Called them 20 times this morning telling them to catch a truck with plow and I'll be happy to pay... I was really worried that they will try to save me $20 backs and would go out to clean the snow themselves in this extremely cold weather  
Mom calls me back to report that the truck stopped, plowed the driveway and did not take money. He said he is just driving around helping neighbors... making sure people are okay ...
Thank you, sir! Really ...


----------



## Cinderella

I'm happy I made it back home last night safe and sound, I was in Beirut over Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Ok, I just saw the announcement about Harry's son....and my "REPLY" STILL will not work. I'm thrilled Harry. Great news and Congratulations to him and his Dad who raised him right.

As for good things that happened to ME, well, the detail I worked today was bitter cold and miserable, but first off, the job foreman TOLD me to get in my car (which I DID for a bit-2 hours out of 4...but I gotta be out there somewhat if THEY'RE out there) and my relief was 15 minutes early. We only do 4 hour blocks for details so I was HOME by 1120 hours, heating up 'dinner' and enjoying my first glass of wine while thawing out. I give you guys (and many on my job) credit who can do a full 8 hour outside detail when the weather is horrible regardless of heat, cold, rain, assholes, etc. I'm a wuss. give me no more than 6 and I'm happy. Ok, on rare occasions I'll take two 4 hour details on the same day if I really need the ca$h.


----------



## Kilvinsky

*Tuna* and *pucknut*, on Thankgiving my shift finished the day with a little choir practice. I picked up a six pack of Mayflower figuring it was appropriate. NOT BAD! I'm not an IPA guy as a rule, too...I can't describe it, but I'm not a big fan. THAT STUFF WAS ENJOYABLE and as I said, appropriate. I had one or two left over until the next day.

There was also Irish whiskey, so it wasn't all beer, hey, we all still had to drive home and everyone brought their own choice of beverage as well.


----------



## HistoryHound

Kilv, are you on your phone or on your computer? If you're on the computer, try a different browser. I've found IE to be pretty much useless for anything and there seem to be some things that don't work on FireFox that work on Chrome and vice versa. If you're on your phone, hell I don't know.


----------



## Guest

I think something good happened today but my brain is to frozen to remember!!!!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Returned to sunny Florida from frigid MA. Wow I haven't seen snow or cold weather in 13yrs and just spent the last week in central MA...Although it was a very nice change, it was close to or below zero almost everyday with snow. Winters in New England, gotta love em...


----------



## FTH

PBC FL Cop said:


> Returned to sunny Florida from frigid MA. Wow I haven't seen snow or cold weather in 13yrs and just spent the last week in central MA...Although it was a very nice change, it was close to or below zero almost everyday with snow. Winters in New England, gotta love em...


I was thinking all last week how I would love to love New England winters from the distance ... Florida sounds about tight


----------



## Kilvinsky

*HH*, we're using the cable company (local electric co) for our internet, not phone lines. Good thought on your part and thanks for offering, but I'm not sure just what the issue is. Oh, I know, it's because it's ME! I have LOUSY luck with everything.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

FTH said:


> I was thinking all last week how I would love to love New England winters from the distance ... Florida sounds about tight


 It was the New England weather is 2000 that brought me to FL


----------



## HistoryHound

My daughter passed her ECE MTEL. A test that was apparently designed by people who don't know anything about teaching Early Childhood in Massachusetts. Now all she has to do is pass the Foundations in Reading MTEL and she's good to go.


----------



## Guest

A NOT good thing is that we went to a friend's birthday at Chuck E Cheese (aka the 7th circle of hell). There was a party for 2 brothers at the table next to us. Their names were Legend and Knowledge. 



The good thing in this story is that the party is over with, and we don't have to go back there any time soon. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Kilvinsky

Any further children will be named; Mythical Goddess (if a girl), Fictional Character (if a boy) or Whatever (if a hermaphrodite).


----------



## FourInchFury

right.as.rain said:


> The good thing in this story is that the party is over with, and we don't have to go back there any time soon.


Was it because of Bill Clinton?!


----------



## Dan Stark

Well... my dad being the Christmas Douche that he is... informed my brother yesterday that we may have a half-brother somewhere in the world. Thanks for waiting 36 years for the trail to get nice and cold. Like the world needs more like us... Then told him not to tell me. More awesomeness. So where is the good news you say?

Bro told me obviously, and I may have found him in Fluriduh 10 minutes ago. Talked to his aunt, and gave her all my info for him to contact me. She said he's been wondering if anyone was out there or if his dad was alive. May just play Maury Povitch tonight.


----------



## HistoryHound

Wow! That's not easy to do and you did it pretty quickly. It took me years to find my dad's sister and it was only by dumb luck. From there it was easy to find his brother. Hopefully all the brothers can build a relationship even if dad wants none of it.


----------



## Dan Stark

HistoryHound said:


> Wow! That's not easy to do and you did it pretty quickly. It took me years to find my dad's sister and it was only by dumb luck. From there it was easy to find his brother. Hopefully all the brothers can build a relationship even if dad wants none of it.


Yeah... It's very strange. Some numbers aren't adding up, but memories are a mess, people are dead, and we're trying to sort. Talked to the guy, and he was really excited. I tried to tell him that theres some dots not connecting, and let's just sort story one step at time. Must be the cop side taking over....

poor guy was given up for adoption on top of this.


----------



## nemedic

I received a call to schedule an interview for one of the Dispatch jobs I have applied to.

All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


----------



## HistoryHound

Dan Stark said:


> Yeah... It's very strange. Some numbers aren't adding up, but memories are a mess, people are dead, and we're trying to sort. Talked to the guy, and he was really excited. I tried to tell him that theres some dots not connecting, and let's just sort story one step at time. Must be the cop side taking over....
> 
> poor guy was given up for adoption on top of this.


That doesn't surprise me. My dad's family story reads like a bad soap opera or Life Time movie and that's after most things have been sorted out. It's an interesting story, but it's one of those "there's no way all that happened in one family" stories. Heck, I've seen the proof connecting the dots and I have a hard time believing some of it. Trying to sort out the rest is what got me into genealogy, which has turned into a very expensive and time consuming hobby. A decade later, I still can't sort some of it out.


----------



## Guest

Hubby knows I've been tired lately, fighting a cold and crazy kids... So today he was off work, made me take a nap (a lovely 2 hr nap), fixed dinner, made chocolate chip cookies, then helped me bathe the kids and put them to bed early so we could relax on the couch and watch a movie together.  
Love that guy. <3

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## hunter025

Leaving MA this evening for California. Spending a semester at a school out there as part of a college exchange program. Won't be missing the weather here....

Maybe I will be fortunate enough to go on a ride-along with one of LAPD's finest aka LA Copper


----------



## zm88

Next 2 days off, so I'll be visiting my buddy in Falmouth. Haven't had a real vacation in years so this is as close as it gets.


----------



## Dan Stark

ID'd a douche using his own facebook video... needed pics of tattoos to match surveillance footage my co-worker had on guy. Grats on winning Wormtown DOUCHE of the DAY, and enjoy your door prize... a Straight Warrant. Bonus: looks like his other selfies helped route guy tie him to another invest. What a complete and utter failure at life.


----------



## Dan Stark

Day got better. His name was SNOWFLAKE in the HOC. SNOWFLAKE!!! LOL

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## FourInchFury

"You changed your name to... SnowFlake?"
"It was between that or Muhammad."
"Calm down! It's not terrible! This might work, but it's up to you. They'll either think, "Oh, it's another punk kid with a fake ID." Or, "Look, it's SnowFlake, the twenty five year-old Hawaiian organ donor". What's it gonna be?"
"I am SnowFlake!"


----------



## Dan Stark

FourInchFury said:


> "You changed your name to... SnowFlake?"
> "It was between that or Muhammad."
> "Calm down! It's not terrible! This might work, but it's up to you. They'll either think, "Oh, it's another punk kid with a fake ID." Or, "Look, it's SnowFlake, the twenty five year-old Hawaiian organ donor". What's it gonna be?"
> "I am SnowFlake!"


Sweet reference bro, but I get the feeling he RECEIVED this name if you CATCH my drift.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark

More like a funny thing:

Valve caps frozen on car. Go in liquor store to ask guy for plyers or leather man. Burnout clerk hands me leather man. Plyers charred. Lol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## FourInchFury

I also saw you coming outta there with a bottle of Jack Daniels to go along with your EDM & Knife Party in da cruiser. That is so promotion worthy..


----------



## Dan Stark

I live in NOWHERESVILLE right next to CopLand. Its one stop shopping out here. Tires, booze, drive thru marriage... You name it.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

I ran into an old acquaintance today. It was really nice to catch up. Some news was good, some bad, but mostly good.


----------



## Guest

I signed up to be a delegate to the MA GOP convention in March... And it's probably weird that I'm so excited about it! 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Dan Stark

My wife bought A juicer and started this REBOOT WITH JUICE program. I thought out loud what good alcohol drinks I could make, which annoyed her. I right then decided I'm starting my own program. REBOOZE WITH BOOZE.


----------



## GARDA

Some citations practically write themselves.


----------



## wwonka

The Broncos are getting the shit kicked out of them. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3.


----------



## Johnny Law

In my quest for dropping weight, I've been drinking a lot of water. The great thing about that is getting it from the dispenser in the fridge door already cold. Except last week the little plastic hose that feeds the fridge, coming from downstairs sprung a leak. Did you ever try to get a plumber to show up on a job? I was getting tired of drinking chlorine flavored water from the tap. I wanted my double filtered water!
Flash forward to today, I finally got pissed enough that I went and got the parts from Home Depot and did it myself. Success! Back to chugging non flavored water!

For the record, just cutting starches and loading up with lean protein resulted in a 13 lb drop in weight. And that's before excercising, cause Im still confined to only stretching.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Cut sugar, corn, wheat, and dairy and you'll drop another 13. Crazy what eating clean does, right? Drink half your body weight in ounces daily... Makes a big difference. Well done JL.


----------



## LGriffin

Sold the last of the bosses books on Amazon and made a profit, again! $$$


----------



## HistoryHound

I've really got to do that for the kids' books. I'm just so afraid that I'll end up selling one that they'll need for something down the road.


----------



## LGriffin

HistoryHound said:


> I've really got to do that for the kids' books. I'm just so afraid that I'll end up selling one that they'll need for something down the road.


The prices usually go down when new editions come out. It's best to get something for them while you can.


----------



## Dan Stark

LGriffin said:


> Sold the last of the bosses books on Amazon and made a profit, again! $$$












Get those internet dollars!


----------



## Dan Stark

Finally got all the pieces to my MegaForce Campus Pseudo Alpha Male conceal carry setup.

First off its a Glock fo'tay, so operator status right off bat. XS big dots, punisher slide plate, grip tape, zev tech v4 connector, beveled safety plunger, viridian c5l-r, galco king tuck ECR enabled iwb holster, and and G22 15 Rd mag. I carry with a flush G23 mag though. All spares carried are G22. merry Xmas to me


----------



## Goose

Dan Stark said:


> Finally got all the pieces to my *MegaForce* Campus* Pseudo Alpha Male* conceal carry setup.
> 
> First off its a *Glock fo'tay,* *so operator status right off bat*. XS big dots, punisher slide plate, grip tape, zev tech v4 connector, beveled safety plunger, viridian c5l-r, galco king tuck ECR enabled iwb holster, and and G22 15 Rd mag. I carry with a flush G23 mag though. All spares carried are G22. merry Xmas to me


****. What happened to your M&P?


----------



## Dan Stark

frank said:


> ****. What happened to your M&P?


m&p is my job gun. no policy on lights or lasers, so no-go for duty. its a universal light. so i can toss the light on for classes.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law

frank said:


> ****. What happened to your M&P?


Shaddup, he has the Glock


----------



## Goose

Johnny Law said:


> Shaddup, he has the Glock


You say that like he has a STD...

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Dan Stark

I did once have a case of the M&Peees, but meds cleared it up.


----------



## Johnny Law

It burns when he M&Pees. Time for a bore punch


----------



## mpd61

PHUKKIN GLOCK GOOBER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## visible25

Dan Stark said:


> First off its a Glock fo'tay, so operator status right off bat. XS big dots, punisher slide plate, grip tape, zev tech v4 connector, beveled safety plunger, viridian c5l-r, galco king tuck ECR enabled iwb holster, and and G22 15 Rd mag. I carry with a flush G23 mag though. All spares carried are G22. merry Xmas to me


----------



## Dan Stark

kids got to meet tory, carrie, and grant from myth busters. dad got carrie eye candy. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

This is a good things this week, but still.......

My youngest daughter gave her first lesson as a student teacher on Monday and got very good reviews from the classroom teacher and her supervising teacher for her practicum. Woohoo!!!!!!!

My oldest daughter just called me and she got the internship that she wanted for next year. Double Woohoo!!!!!!! 

I am one happy and proud mama.


----------



## mpd61

Way to go HH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USM C-2

Big day on campus. Classes, gifted student program, high school debate competition, then at 11 the city Mardi Gras parade rolled through campus.

Getting ready...










The crowd gathers...if you look closely you can see the rear ender accident on US 49 caused by some rubbernecker...










Motors set to lead off... Forrest County SO first, then the city, then UPD....










A few of the floats...










There may or may not also be a photo of me with a load of beads...

Then a double-header in softball vs. Alabama, the first game of a day/night double-header in baseball vs. La-Lafayette, then men's basketball vs. UT-El Paso (two top-100 RPI teams,) broadcast on CBS Sports channel...










Starting lineups being introduced...










And finished off with the second baseball game!

A twelve hour day, but fun.


----------



## USM C-2

Tomorrow will be a long day. After I get into the office I have a 65 mile trip to the Gulf Coast to our Gulf Park campus. In twelve days we are taking over the public safety role there, starting by adding some sworn officers to their existing force of security guards. I'm going to make sure the CAD/RMS software we use is ready for training next week, and get some work orders put in to install some door locks. Right now other departments use their offices as a shortcut. Got a few other issues to look at, then lunch near the water and drive to New Orleans to meet our men's basketball team at their hotel and escort them to Tulane for the regular season final. A win will give them the regular-season title and keep their NCAA tournament hopes alive. 

If they win we will have fans, a band, cheerleaders, etc. waiting for them when they get back to campus.... Around midnight. I'll lead the buses up the interstate and have a few more units meet us at the off ramp to bring them into campus. 

Of course, if they lose we slink back to campus with our tails dragging. Over the years I've seen both endings to the story. We shall see how this one plays out. Either way it will be around a 17 or 18 hour day. If I can I'll post some pictures as the day goes along. No guarantees, but we shall see.


----------



## Dan Stark

Heading down south for a week of debauchery with brother. Keep eye out for cjisweb bolos between 26th and 2nd

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## BxDetSgt

Found out today my arch nemisis has an incurable std from too many trips to rest stops..uhm sorry that did not happen, but the douche is getting transferred and taking the two pretty mouthed bozos he promoted over me with him.


----------



## grn3charlie

Dan Stark, if you are going to go, go BIG!

BxDetSgt, right now I want to be you. Show me the way!


----------



## BxDetSgt

Stay bitter and angry my friend, good things will happen.


----------



## nemedic

BxDetSgt said:


> Found out today my arch nemisis has an incurable std from too many trips to rest stops..uhm sorry that did not happen, but the douche is getting transferred and taking the two pretty mouthed bozos he promoted over me with him.


Think go it this way......instead of the brown spots on their noses, they'll have the red bumps on their lips

All grammatical, spelling, and informational errors are solely the fault of Tapatalk and Autocorrect. Pay no attention to the fat fingers mashing on the keyboard behind the curtain.


----------



## FTH

Cooked something special I didn't get to do last Sunday after I got stuck in the hospital. 
Better Late then never


----------



## 263FPD

FTH said:


> Cooked something special I didn't get to do last Sunday after I got stuck in the hospital.
> Better Late then never
> View attachment 3138


Stuck in the hospital too. Two weeks now. Cooked potato pancakes on Friday, but no where near what my mother used to make.


----------



## Goose

263FPD said:


> Stuck in the hospital too. Two weeks now. Cooked potato pancakes on Friday, but no where near what my mother used to make.


They finally committed you, huh? 

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## 263FPD

frank said:


> They finally committed you, huh?
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


Yeah. That's it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

263FPD said:


> Stuck in the hospital too. Two weeks now. Cooked potato pancakes on Friday, but no where near what my mother used to make.


I've got a few "recipes" from my grandmother like that. It doesn't matter how many times I cook them, how closely I follow the instructions or how many times she showed me how to do it while she was alive they never come out close to what she made. I don't know if it's because the recipes are really just a list of ingredients with rough amounts or if I'm just too hard on myself. It's probably because she was just a better cook.

Hopefully things get better for you and whoever you've been at the hospital with is feeling much better.


----------



## FTH

HistoryHound said:


> I've got a few "recipes" from my grandmother like that. It doesn't matter how many times I cook them, how closely I follow the instructions or how many times she showed me how to do it while she was alive they never come out close to what she made. I don't know if it's because the recipes are really just a list of ingredients with rough amounts or if I'm just too hard on myself. It's probably because she was just a better cook.
> 
> Hopefully things get better for you and whoever you've been at the hospital with is feeling much better.


It's possible that our mothers and grandmothers is what really missing for us. Food does not taste the same without them ...


----------



## Guest

Friday night, hubby and I had our first all-nighter away from the kids since we started having kids 6 yrs ago. King size bed at the Park Plaza was a nice treat. Spent the evening partying on Lansdowne in Boston with some fantastic Republican candidates before the GOP convention on Saturday. Then spent Saturday at the convention, which was awesome. I am extremely excited about this election year for MA, and hopeful that we can make some much needed changes in this ridiculously liberal and pathetically run state.

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## HistoryHound

My youngest met with the teacher that she will be doing her student teaching with in the fall and it sounds like it's going to be a great situation. The oldest is all set up for her internship next year and she's going to get paid for it.


----------



## Dan Stark

Tilted Kilt
Beers
Wings
Nuff Said


----------



## Dan Stark

7$ 32 oz breakfast beers. Yes.


----------



## GARDA

"Stay Safe Out There Today Brother."

Well wishes from a stranger while I was on patrol.

Sometimes it is the little things that give us reason to pause and be less cynical.


----------



## militia_man

GARDA said:


> "Stay Safe Out There Today Brother."
> 
> Well wishes from a stranger while I was on patrol.
> 
> Sometimes it is the little things that give us reason to pause and be less cynical.


Like the waves we get from people driving by in the opposite direction. I try not to miss them so I can return it, but don't usually notice until it is too late. I know some cynical guys probably think yeah whatever, but it is much better to get a friendly wave from an appreciative citizen, than being grilled by some cop-hater giving hard looks.


----------



## GARDA

militia_man said:


> Like the waves we get from people driving by in the opposite direction. I try not to miss them so I can return it, but don't usually notice until it is too late. I know some cynical guys probably think yeah whatever, but it is much better to get a friendly wave from an appreciative citizen, than being grilled by some cop-hater giving hard looks.


Indeed. Unfortunately, over the years I've grown accustomed to the drilling hard looks of contempt toward the uniform, while also entertaining plenty of whackers and bores alike at every pit stop for fuel or coffee. I am a patient person, but admittedly do not suffer fools well. After scanning the lot and interior for potential threats, I then look to avoid the one's who, for better or worse, just want to chew the fat with me.

I posted the good thing that happened today, or else I would inevitably fill up the Pet Peeves Thread rather quickly I'm afraid.

But while on the subject, what used to incense me more than these trips to the pumps/store/etc. was when I passed one of my own or a member from another dept. and did not receive an acknowledged wave in return... sure some of them went unseen, but plenty more were ignored. No longer do I let it bother me. I have grown to believe that their personal bitterness/envy/resentment/malfunction is eating them up inside way more than any un-returned wave was doing to me.


----------



## FTH

GARDA said:


> But while on the subject, what used to incense me more than these trips to the pumps/store/etc. was when I passed one of my own or a member from another dept. and did not receive an acknowledged wave in return... sure some of them went unseen, but plenty more were ignored. No longer do I let it bother me. I have grown to believe that their personal bitterness/envy/resentment/malfunction is eating them up inside way more than any un-returned wave was doing to me.


You really don't need to worry about those ... They'll administer self-punishment just fine. You can't help them.

I smile and nod my head or wave ... Hoping to counteract and balance out crazies that whine about cops the same way spoiled teenagers about whine about each ears and parents ...


----------



## Herrdoktor

GARDA said:


> .
> 
> But while on the subject, what used to incense me more than these trips to the pumps/store/etc. was when I passed one of my own or a member from another dept. and did not receive an acknowledged wave in return... sure some of them went unseen, but plenty more were ignored. No longer do I let it bother me. I have grown to believe that their personal bitterness/envy/resentment/malfunction is eating them up inside way more than any un-returned wave was doing to me.


Also along those lines the fucks that ignore your 'good morning' or 'what's up man' as you pass them in the courthouse.


----------



## Dan Stark

Its hard to see this sad sack.... But we were drinking at a dueling piano bar for my brothers birthday, and a bar fight broke out. AWESOME. This queeah sat in front row with ice pack for rest of night. So gay. So gay.


----------



## Dan Stark

Best day ever


----------



## Dan Stark

Finishing trip with a 'yotes game and more booze

...and it gets better. Nice blonde lady hands us her 5th row tickets behind goal because she had to leave. Pays to be good looking!


----------



## militia_man

Yesterday I had an appreciative citizen behind me in line at Dunks speak up to the cashier and tell her that he was paying for my coffee. I thanked him and told him it was not necessary, but he insisted. I assume it may have had something to do with the news that a brother Massachusetts police officer had paid the ultimate price, but he didn't explain why he was doing it. It was a small gesture of kindness, but one that helped me get through my double shift with some positive thoughts and a reminder to myself to be kind to all I interact with whenever possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Stark

I can still beat my son 1v1 on Halo. Means I'm not old yet


----------



## Guest

Game of Thrones season premiere tonight! Hopefully I can stay awake till hubby gets home from work so we can watch it together... 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## smitty1369

Today I had my Army orientation, where they basically just tell me what they expect from me in the Delayed Entry Program until i leave. Less than 2 months left now! Sucks that I miss summer and leave 2 weeks after finals, but looks like my vacation is to Missouri, Fort Lost in the Woods here I come  Wish me luck with the tornadoes


----------



## Dan Stark

smitty1369 said:


> Today I had my Army orientation, where they basically just tell me what they expect from me in the Delayed Entry Program until i leave. Less than 2 months left now! Sucks that I miss summer and leave 2 weeks after finals, but looks like my vacation is to Missouri, Fort Lost in the Woods here I come  Wish me luck with the tornadoes


The army will issue any tornadoes that you may or may not need. Thanks for your service kid.


----------



## visible25

smitty1369 said:


> Today I had my Army orientation, where they basically just tell me what they expect from me in the Delayed Entry Program until i leave. Less than 2 months left now! Sucks that I miss summer and leave 2 weeks after finals, but looks like my vacation is to Missouri, Fort Lost in the Woods here I come  Wish me luck with the tornadoes


Take my advice;
Don't mouth off
Don't eat the MRE gum unless you wanna sit on the crapper for a little bit
AND, DON'T forget your shitpaper (that stuff is vital)


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dan Stark said:


> I can still beat my son 1v1 on Halo. Means I'm not old yet


McOperating so hard.


----------



## Kilvinsky

My driveway is being paved today. It's a love/hate thing. It was almost exactly the length and width of our two cars so shoveling was a breeze. Now it'll accommodate four cars (my daughter will be shopping for one soon) and it's going to cost me a few bucks and I'll have to go out and buy a snowblower.

Belay that, it's all hate, but it's gotta get done.  There goes the GOOD thing, right down the toilet.


----------



## HistoryHound

I noticed my tulips were popping up the other day. Hopefully yesterday's weather didn't kill them since it looks like nothing else is coming back this year. Well, except for the freakin' hostas. I can't kill those things no matter how hard I try.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I had lilies blooming beautifully one day, bowing like they just got word their dog died the next. THANKS, SNOW!


----------



## Goose

Kilvinsky said:


> My driveway is being paved today. It's a love/hate thing. It was almost exactly the length and width of our two cars so shoveling was a breeze. Now it'll accommodate four cars (my daughter will be shopping for one soon) and it's going to cost me a few bucks and I'll have to go out and buy a snowblower.
> 
> Belay that, it's all hate, but it's gotta get done.  There goes the GOOD thing, right down the toilet.


Have her shovel...it will get her in better shape for Hank Moody once she turns 18.



Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## LGriffin

frank said:


> Have her shovel...it will get her in better shape for Hank Moody once she turns 18.


Shame on you! Moody and his segway will be safely confined in a "sunny" retirement village by then.


----------



## niteowl1970

mtc said:


> I need my driveway redone... needs to be about 5' wider, and flat... right now it's a mogul field.


I know some Gypsies that are looking for work. They seem legit.


----------



## Guest

Spent yesterday at the Sig Sauer Academy in Epping, NH taking my handgun 101 class, so I can apply for my MA CCW. It was such a fantastic course! Great instructors, lots of good info, and a couple hours of live fire at the indoor range. Not to mention that I did rather well on my shooting.  I'm excited to get some more practice at the range, and I definitely want to take a few more advanced classes. I think I found my new hobby! 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Dan Stark

I may know of someone who is an instructor....


----------



## Guest

Dan Stark said:


> I may know of someone who is an instructor....


At Sig or elsewhere? Their classes are pricey, but I like the facilities. And I'd love to take more classes with the instructor I had yesterday. 
...But any shooting would make me happy. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## mpd61

Dan Stark said:


> I may know of someone who is an instructor....


_*Once I was the pupil, now I am the master!*_


----------



## Irishpride

I just found out I got accepted to CONTOMS in June at the MSP Academy. This program is widely considered the best tactical medicine program in the country.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGriffin

The Boss came home from Boston without incident.


----------



## mpd61

Awesome! Safe day for everyone! Got to host and hang with our MetroLec friends in a certain division....
Good job everybody!


----------



## visible25

My mom finally got to cross that finish line today, and I got to see it And so did the few thousands like her who were stopped last year!


----------



## Dan Stark

I broke out the XBOX and portable screen to have outdoor movie night last night. Chilly, but kids had fun


----------



## Mr Scribbles

It's Tuesday, and we're now officially 117 and 1. Got lots of thanks you's from the crowd, which was well behaved-may have been due to the high end hotel we were assigned at. Weather was cooperative, and food/water was provided this year-Thanks NYC (PD, and PAPD) and BPDBS. 
Now I want to be the BPPA "Grille Guy"!
Only two drawbacks-I hope all those who said "Thanks" are still smiling when the Globe reports the co$t, and Scribbles Jr got home an hour and a half before me!
$%^&*@ Rookies! 
Small price to pay for an incident free event-thanks to all the outside agencies for pitching in. Beat the absolute bag off last year!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

mtc said:


> Scribby - that truck was parked "outback" of my place... nice addition !!


 I think there were at least 3-NYPD, NY Port Authority, and BPD Detectives. All 3 were slinging good food for the troops on line, who were rotated through to grab some eats.
Usually we (cops) would be left to our own devices, fighting the crowds both outside and inside the food joints, eating up precious break time without even getting of your feet. 
PS: Hope the smell of the food grilling brought on nice thoughts of summer rather than a ravenous urge to shovel down hot dogs like Kobiyashi!


----------



## Dan Stark

My good story. Supervisor I can't stand is demanding keys to gun car for large event. Other supervisor says what are you going to do with rifle when you get it? Chief interrupts and says : you'll hand it to him, that's what you'll do.


ROOOOOOFFFULLLLLLLL


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Finally, after all this time, got an interview...










...for medical device sales.


----------



## Dan Stark

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Finally, after all this time, got an interview...
> 
> ...for medical device sales.


Printing $$ isn't a bad job. Just let me play with all your NFA toys when you can afford them


----------



## Goose

mtc said:


> Penis pump discount?


He can name it...The Glockenspiel.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Was advised I passed the first interview and have been asked to complete the 2nd stage. If I complete that, I have one more round to do, and I'm in... 

...and then within months I'm OUT of this state. Let's just say I'll be "financially secure" forever if I get this gig.


----------



## GARDA

This happened the other day, has happened before, but I always feel it's worth mentioning...

as I was walking into DD's a voice from behind me says,
"unless you are buying for the whole Troop, I'd like to pay for your order"

Well... hahaha, "as luck wouldn't have it" I told him, 
I was buying 6 mediums for me and the boys on this day.

I thanked him dearly for his offer, and our following conversation while waiting in line
was worth far more than any free coffee ever would have been.


----------



## Hush

I have a friend in medical device sales. He makes more than our surgeon friend. To say its a good gig is an understatement.


----------



## Guest

Stopped at a yard sale on the way home from church. Scored a nice little kids' picnic table for the back yard for $5, and a little flat screen tv for the kids' room for $10 -- AND it works!  I do love me a good deal! 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Dan Stark

All my paperwork is in mail for side gig, just polishing up a few things and I'm wheels up.


----------



## LGriffin

Dan Stark said:


> All my paperwork is in mail for side gig, just polishing up a few things and I'm wheels up.


Congratulations! 
I knew Seigfried would choose you to fill in for Roy! Grrrrr


----------



## Dan Stark

Im toight like a toiger

haha


----------



## Code 3

Good things. Well today I had the pleasure of rear ending a vehicle on 93 South in rush hour traffic. My airbags deployed, crunched up my suv like an accordion. Trooper on the off ramp adjacent waved us over to the BDL to get away from traffic. SP unit 1098 pulled up a short time later behind me for safety while doing paper exchange. No citation issued and no one was injured. Someone up above is watching over me. Kudos to professionalism and courtesy of MSP this morning.


----------



## militia_man

Code 3 said:


> Good things. Well today I had the pleasure of rear ending a vehicle on 93 South in rush hour traffic. My airbags deployed, crunched up my suv like an accordion. Trooper on the off ramp adjacent waved us over to the BDL to get away from traffic. SP unit 1098 pulled up a short time later behind me for safety while doing paper exchange. No citation issued and no one was injured. Someone up above is watching over me. Kudos to professionalism and courtesy of MSP this morning.


Only a paper exchange for a crash with airbag deployment?


----------



## Goose

militia_man said:


> Only a paper exchange for a crash with airbag deployment?


Did you expect the Trooper to do the crash report and accident diagram at the scene?


----------



## visible25

militia_man said:


> Only a paper exchange for a crash with airbag deployment?


As odd as it sounds, this happened to me two years ago now. Blinded by the light, I rear-ended someone, slim to none damage done to him but my front end was a mess and passenger airbag deployed, only a paper exchange


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> I have a friend in medical device sales. He makes more than our surgeon friend. To say its a good gig is an understatement.


Passed stage 2. Onto stage 3...


----------



## Guest

Hubby took his last final exam this week to finish his degree. Hooray! The best part is that he's more available now to spend time with us.  Today he took the kids out while I had brunch with some girlfriends, tomorrow he's staying with the kids while I go shooting with another girlfriend. This 'no more school work' thing is really working out for me! 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## LGriffin

Stewie started back to school after being a rancid volcano for days.


----------



## Kilvinsky

It DIDN'T snow.


----------



## Code 3

militia_man said:


> Only a paper exchange for a crash with airbag deployment?


No injuries, both of us declined medical treatment.


----------



## Dan Stark

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Passed stage 2. Onto stage 3...


I decided to apply. EFF this job. Ha

Also. Went to BK drive through. Overly friendly cashier says hello sir! 
I say hello and exchange dollars for burger. He says: cool case, whats in it? I take a sip of soda and slowly turn to look at him.

'Guns'

Buzz kill Lmao

He says I hope you dont shoot me, and I advise him that they dont shoot anyone in cases. We laugh (him nervously) and I park and chow on fry burgers. Im still here waiting to get pulled out of car at gunpoint. Hahahaha


----------



## militia_man

Code 3 said:


> No injuries, both of us declined medical treatment.


Glad you were not hurt. I don't think I would be able to get away with brooming a crash with that much damage. Maybe I have been working too hard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FTH

militia_man said:


> Glad you were not hurt. I don't think I would be able to get away with brooming a crash with that much damage. Maybe I have been working too hard.





Code 3 said:


> No injuries, both of us declined medical treatment.


Front of the car is designed and built to absorb the crash impact to prevent serious injuries to driver. Often car that was rear ended has very little damage, when the front of the car that hit it looks like an accordion ... The good news - driver was not hurt!

Most cars are handling crash into rigid barrier well nowadays, but not small overlap crash.


----------



## Johnny Law

Code 3 said:


> No injuries, both of us declined medical treatment.


Usually with airbag deployment, that kicks property damage up over $1000, so everyone needs to do a state accident form. They are desperately needed as they are bundled together every December and used to heat the governor's mansion.


----------



## Guest

Enjoyed a girls' day out with a friend of mine while hubby stayed home with the kids. How did we spend our day? Why at the range, of course! 5 guns, 300+ rounds of ammo, and nobody yelling "mommy!" It was a beautiful day! 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## LGriffin

right.as.rain said:


> Enjoyed a girls' day out with a friend of mine while hubby stayed home with the kids. How did we spend our day? Why at the range, of course! 5 guns, 300+ rounds of ammo, and nobody yelling "mommy!" It was a beautiful day!


Sound like we should make up for lost time!


----------



## Dan Stark

This may not sound like a good thing, but it is. Handed my dad a stack of business cards for my new venture. He hands almost all back and says: I'm not helping you arm the civilian population. 

Well... at least we got that out of the way dad. Lol. Thanks for the help.


----------



## LGriffin

Dan Stark said:


> This may not sound like a good thing, but it is. Handed my dad a stack of business cards for my new venture. He hands almost all back and says: I'm not helping you arm the civilian population.
> 
> Well... at least we got that out of the way dad. Lol. Thanks for the help.


----------



## FTH

69 years ago today ...
Field Marshall Wilhelm Keitel, signing the ratified surrender terms for the German Army at Russian Headquarters in Berlin









The Soviets insisted that the official Act of Military Surrender be signed at Berlin on the following day (May 9th), and the Americans, based on a prior agreement, participated in that ceremony as well. The documents that the Germans signed in Rheims and Berlin, both of which called for unconditional surrender, ended the war in Europe.


----------



## Guest

Another good day at the range! Shot a Glock 42, a Glock 26, and a Sig P239. I'm still on the hunt for something small, easily concealed, but powerful enough to be effective in self defense. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

right.as.rain said:


> Another good day at the range! Shot a Glock 42, a Glock 26, and a Sig P239. I'm still on the hunt for something small, easily concealed, but powerful enough to be effective in self defense.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


I like my p239 in .40... But I'd sell it to you.


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I like my p239 in .40... But I'd sell it to you.


Aw thanks. I wouldn't mind the p239 or a p229 for home, but much too big for cc. I liked the size of the Glock 42 for cc, but maybe something a little more powerful?

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

right.as.rain said:


> Aw thanks. I wouldn't mind the p239 or a p229 for home, but much too big for cc. I liked the size of the Glock 42 for cc, but maybe something a little more powerful?
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


I carry it all the time. I wouldn't use THAT as my anti-personnel device of destruction for the homestead, that's what the .45 is for.

I don't like the .380 round that much, but if it works for you, go with it. I know that 42 is about as slim as a shield.


----------



## Guest

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I carry it all the time. I wouldn't use THAT as my anti-personnel device of destruction for the homestead, that's what the .45 is for.
> 
> I don't like the .380 round that much, but if it works for you, go with it. I know that 42 is about as slim as a shield.


I like the slim profile of the 42, but I would want something stronger than a .380 round for protection. Therein lies my dilemma. High power, low profile. Does it exist?

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Dan Stark

right.as.rain said:


> I like the slim profile of the 42, but I would want something stronger than a .380 round for protection. Therein lies my dilemma. High power, low profile. Does it exist?
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


http://us.glock.com/products/model/g36

or

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...80153_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

magazine capacity is always a factor when balancing concealment vs. rounds to fire... but you should always be carrying spare mags, and these mags are so small that carrying 2 should not matter.


----------



## Guest

Dan Stark said:


> http://us.glock.com/products/model/g36
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...80153_757781_757781_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y
> 
> magazine capacity is always a factor when balancing concealment vs. rounds to fire... but you should always be carrying spare mags, and these mags are so small that carrying 2 should not matter.


I shot an M&P shield last week. I liked it ok, but too big to carry/conceal. That G36 looks small. I'll see if they have one I can shoot next time I go. Thanks!

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Goose

right.as.rain said:


> I shot an M&P shield last week. I liked it ok, but too big to carry/conceal. That G36 looks small. I'll see if they have one I can shoot next time I go. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


Guys have to dress around their gun too you know. 

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

right.as.rain said:


> I shot an M&P shield last week. I liked it ok, but too big to carry/conceal. That G36 looks small. I'll see if they have one I can shoot next time I go. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


Too big?!? Wow... It's the smallest gun I have aside of my J-frame 637.


----------



## LGriffin

right.as.rain said:


> I like the slim profile of the 42, but I would want something stronger than a .380 round for protection. Therein lies my dilemma. High power, low profile. Does it exist?


I haven't found it yet. My husband bought the S&W Shield when it came out but it felt like a pellet gun compared to my old Sigs, so I sold it. I know some people love it but i'm used to a .45 Sig so my compact .40 is a nothing. From what I hear, Sig has farmed out parts so don't bother investing in a new one.

There are women all over youtube displaying their concealment options _among other things_ but I use a belly band and it holds my Sig compact .40 just fine under a sport top. I wear it biking and rollerblading without issue. It's hot (not as hot as a vest) and appears as a big lump under my shirt but it gets the job done.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Goose said:


> Guys have to dress around their gun too you know.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


But I HATE IT when this happens:
gunpants.jpg

That's why I use my way cool car mounted shotgun carrier:
shotguncarrier.jpg


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Goose said:


> Guys have to dress around their gun too you know.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


Yeah, but I HATE IT when this happens:


----------



## Mr Scribbles

LGriffin said:


> I haven't found it yet. My husband bought the S&W Shield when it came out but it felt like a pellet gun compared to my old Sigs, so I sold it. I know some people love it but i'm used to a .45 Sig so my compact .40 is a nothing. From what I hear, Sig has farmed out parts so don't bother investing in a new one.
> 
> There are women all over youtube displaying their concealment options _among other things_ but I use a belly band and it holds my Sig compact .40 just fine under a sport top. I wear it biking and rollerblading without issue. It's hot (not as hot as a vest) and appears as a big lump under my shirt but it gets the job done.


You're right LG, no one will noitice...


----------



## LGriffin

Mr Scribbles said:


> You're right LG, no one will noitice...
> View attachment 3265


You'll shoot your ovaries out, kid!


----------



## Dan Stark

LGriffin said:


> You'll shoot your ovaries out, kid!


Spit out my grapefruit beer....


----------



## militia_man

right.as.rain said:


> I shot an M&P shield last week. I liked it ok, but too big to carry/conceal. That G36 looks small. I'll see if they have one I can shoot next time I go. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


Are you sure it was an M&P Shield and not the M&P compact? As far as I know, the only 9MM or higher caliber weapon you can get in Massachusetts that is smaller than the shield is the Kahr PM9. But it is much more expensive than the shield and only slightly smaller. It carries one less round too. If you want something much smaller than the shield, then you are going to have to compromise and get a .380 or smaller caliber. Smith & Wesson recently released the M&P Bodyguard in .380, which I assume is an improvement/update on their Bodyguard .380.

I fully agree about carrying a spare mag when carrying a small concealed carry pistol with low ammo capacity. I use an ambidextrous nylon type pocket holster for my spare magazine and carry it in my pocket on my weak side. It is made by Desantis Holsters and I found it on LA Police Gear for a decent price.


----------



## Guest

militia_man said:


> Are you sure it was an M&P Shield and not the M&P compact? As far as I know, the only 9MM or higher caliber weapon you can get in Massachusetts that is smaller than the shield is the Kahr PM9. But it is much more expensive than the shield and only slightly smaller. It carries one less round too. If you want something much smaller than the shield, then you are going to have to compromise and get a .380 or smaller caliber. Smith & Wesson recently released the M&P Bodyguard in .380, which I assume is an improvement/update on their Bodyguard .380.


It was definitely an M&P Shield 9mm that I shot. It seemed way too big for me to conceal easily. My hubby also suggested the Bodyguard. Sounds like I might just need to rethink my wardrobe... 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## militia_man

I carry my shield in an inside the waist band holster made by N82tactical (N82tactical.com). It helps if you buy your pants an inch larger in the waist to allow for the extra room required by the pistol. I also usually wear untucked shirts and try to wear ones that are long enough to not ride up too easily and expose the pistol. Put a lot of thought into what will work for you, including what type of holster you will want, before you lay out a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Dan Stark

Shield is tiny... You aren't getting much smaller unless seecamp


----------



## Guest

I was hoping for something small enough to easily fit in the waistband of my jeans, under my shirt (as LGriffin suggested), or a "cleavage" holster? Sorry to say I've got plenty of room there. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Dan Stark

right.as.rain said:


> I was hoping for something small enough to easily fit in the waistband of my jeans, under my shirt (as LGriffin suggested), or a "cleavage" holster? Sorry to say I've got plenty of room there.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


You must be a midget if shield 9 doesn't fit that bill. Lol


----------



## Guest

Dan Stark said:


> You must be a midget if shield 9 doesn't fit that bill. Lol


LOL
Ok, I may need to give the shield another glance... And explore my holster options.

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## GARDA

Dan Stark said:


> Shield is tiny... You aren't getting much smaller unless seecamp


May be dating myself here but I believe Seecamp used to have a waiting list?
They once were .25 and .32 only? And I heard they have also slipped in quality?

Get a gun you can afford, can train with, and be confident with.
Survival lives in the grey matter between your ears.

The three most important things about bullet caliber are:
Shot placement, shot placement, and shot placement.


----------



## Herrdoktor

right.as.rain said:


> I was hoping for something small enough to easily fit in the waistband of my jeans, under my shirt (as LGriffin suggested), or a "cleavage" holster? Sorry to say I've got plenty of room there.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


My wife wears a cleavage holster with her shield and loves it. If you want the brand I can ask her.

As for the bodyguard make sure you try it out. They are inferior compared to the shield imo.


----------



## Guest

Herrdoktor said:


> My wife wears a cleavage holster with her shield and loves it. If you want the brand I can ask her.
> 
> As for the bodyguard make sure you try it out. They are inferior compared to the shield imo.


Could you ask her and pm me? Thanks for the info!

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Johnny Law

Dan Stark said:


> Spit out my grapefruit beer....


Should I be concerned here? Well, just don't spill any on your purse then.


----------



## LGriffin

Herrdoktor said:


> My wife wears a cleavage holster with her shield and loves it. If you want the brand I can ask her.


I've seen them. Must be interesting during range training.
Every guy must use that time to "clean their weapons."


----------



## Mr Scribbles

LGriffin said:


> I've seen them. Must be interesting during range training.
> Every guy must use that time to "*CLEAR* their weapons."


FIFY


----------



## visible25

Today I took my last final of my freshman year, and with that I have enough CJ knowledge to school all of you out in the real world  I kidd I kidd!!
But thanks to everyone for making this a place to visit throughout the past few years and more to come!


----------



## FTH

I think I've posted this before. A very useful demo concealed options for women:


----------



## FourInchFury

Awesome alpha cat saves this kid's life-


----------



## LGriffin

While helping in Stewie's class today, the teacher asked me to assist a student with his spelling words. I turned to identify him and observed that he was making bunny shadows in the projector. He was clearly the son of a liberal as he had no clue why he should strive to get 100% on his spelling test. I explained that if he did well in school, he might get a good job and a fast car. He liked that idea but replied that his dad was going to buy him an electric car. He started out resistant to my tried and true methods but by the end he was proficient, hoping to score "a million on his spelling test" and planned to ask his Dad for a muscle car instead.

Hahahaha Suck it, libdad!


----------



## Herrdoktor

right.as.rain said:


> Could you ask her and pm me? Thanks for the info!
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


PM sent


----------



## Guest

Picked some very lovely lilacs today, and their aroma is improving my mood. 









Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Dan Stark

LGriffin said:


> While helping in Stewie's class today, the teacher asked me to assist a student with his spelling words. I turned to identify him and observed that he was making bunny shadows in the projector. He was clearly the son of a liberal as he had no clue why he should strive to get 100% on his spelling test. I explained that if he did well in school, he might get a good job and a fast car. He liked that idea but replied that his dad was going to buy him an electric car. He started out resistant to my tried and true methods but by the end he was proficient, hoping to score "a million on his spelling test" and planned to ask his Dad for a muscle car instead.
> 
> Hahahaha Suck it, libdad!


----------



## Guest

My 6 Yr old brought this paper home from kindergarten. Fractions. They're also learning multiplication tables and squaring and cubing numbers.  He says he wants to be an archeologist when he grows up. 
Here's hoping we can keep him motivated for the next 16 years! 









Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Dan Stark

The world needs ditch diggers. 

That was an archeological pun btw... not an insult.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

right.as.rain said:


> My 6 Yr old brought this paper home from kindergarten. Fractions. They're also learning multiplication tables and squaring and cubing numbers.  He says he wants to be an archeologist when he grows up.
> Here's hoping we can keep him motivated for the next 16 years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


RR-just be careful what you bury in the yard then...


----------



## Guest

Mr Scribbles said:


> RR-just be careful what you bury in the yard then...


Shhhhhhh...

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## visible25

Mr Scribbles said:


> RR-just be careful *who *you bury in the yard then...


FIFY


----------



## HistoryHound

The nasty rotten "tree" in front of my house is finally coming down. It only took years of arguing with the tree warden for someone to look at it and agree that it was coming down sooner or later. Now I don't have to worry about the branches landing on my car in the next storm or worse the damn thing crashing into the house.

This "tree" was barely still a tree. The Charlie Brown Christmas tree was healthier than thins thing.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

HistoryHound said:


> The nasty rotten "tree" in front of my house is finally coming down. It only took years of arguing with the tree warden for someone to look at it and agree that it was coming down sooner or later. Now I don't have to worry about the branches landing on my car in the next storm or worse the damn thing crashing into the house.
> 
> This "tree" was barely still a tree. The Charlie Brown Christmas tree was healthier than thins thing.


Had that happen to me. Remember that freak ice/snow storm on Halloween a few years back? All the leaves were on the trees still... Well the tree in my front yard came crashing into my house, punched a hole through my roof. Mtc saw me in my hungover glory on the news the next day...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Had an offer letter in my email before I left Kalamazoo airport after my fourth interview. 

Moving north to NH for a pay raise? I'm in.


----------



## Guest

Hubby worked 78 hrs this week... Hooray for a weekend off! 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Dan Stark

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Had an offer letter in my email before I left Kalamazoo airport after my fourth interview.
> 
> Moving north to NH for a pay raise? I'm in.


Im happy for you dude. Let me know when you get big time and need an 80k a year coffee fetcher


----------



## Dan Stark

No really a good thing.... but could be youtube material. Drinking at buddies house and chainsaw came out. Will update with links if this gets to: "Turn down for what" levels


----------



## HistoryHound

Dan Stark said:


> No really a good thing.... but could be youtube material. Drinking at buddies house and chainsaw came out. Will update with links if this gets to: "Turn down for what" levels


Just remember how most stories that start with "we was drinkin' some beers and all of a sudden..........." turn out.


----------



## Dan Stark

HistoryHound said:


> Just remember how most stories that start with "we was drinkin' some beers and all of a sudden..........." turn out.


He's been advised. Useless. Ive got CATs in my car. We're going all in apparently


----------



## GARDA

As skeptical as I remain about negotiating through a third party (Qatar) for the release today of US Army POW Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl's 'capture' by the Taliban almost 5 yrs. ago, in-exchange for five of their detained scum-combatants held at GITMO... 
My otherly-self could not be happier for the Bergdahl family and all of their friends who have waited so very long while wondering if they would ever hug him again. They will.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I hope we double-cross them somehow.


----------



## GARDA

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I hope we double-cross them somehow.


Hellfire missles are always an option.


----------



## Kilvinsky

My daughter became a High School graduate. Yup, I'm a proud Dad.


----------



## visible25

Kilvinsky said:


> My daughter became a High School graduate. Yup, I'm a proud Dad.


You'll only worry more from here on out


----------



## Kilvinsky

I know it, oh GOD do I know it. My wife kept saying how she wants my daughter to have the "college experience." My reply has always been, I've worked too damn long at a college...I DON'T WANT HER TO HAVE THE COLLEGE EXPERIENCE! I lost.

....and thanks for all the LIKES!


----------



## Guest

After a very active day outside, all 4 kiddos are bathed and in bed by 7:15pm, while hubby and I snuggle on the couch waiting for Game Of Thrones. 

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## Johnny Law

x


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Congrats bro. Glad you're back at it!


----------



## visible25

Haven't decided if this is good news or not, but...

my new summer position at the hospital entails working day, evening, overnights and weekend shifts, so in a way I'm just like all of you


----------



## Goose

visible25 said:


> Haven't decided if this is good news or not, but...
> 
> my new summer position at the hospital entails working day, evening, overnights and weekend shifts, so in a way I'm just like all of you


It will suck, but it will pay off when you can put on your resume, state in interviews, and check the box on some applications that you have shift work experience.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## militia_man

GARDA said:


> As skeptical as I remain about negotiating through a third party (Qatar) for the release today of US Army POW Sgt. Bowe Bergdahl's 'capture' by the Taliban almost 5 yrs. ago, in-exchange for five of their detained scum-combatants held at GITMO...
> My otherly-self could not be happier for the Bergdahl family and all of their friends who have waited so very long while wondering if they would ever hug him again. They will.


The more I read about this story, the more it seems like we traded five of the most dangerous terrorist leaders in the world for a deserter at best, and a traitor at worst. Not to mention the Americans that have given their lives while looking for him. There is something very disturbing about this and Bergdalh's father's apparent sympathy towards the Taliban just adds to my uneasy feelings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Law

I realize the danger of judging a book by its cover, but his father and him look like the Taliban equivalents of Vanilla Ice.


----------



## LGriffin

Congratulations!
I look forward to reading your posts in* Random stuff that pisses you off.*


----------



## wwonka

Congratulations.


Sent from my Galaxy S4.


----------



## Fitzwilly

after 6.5 years behind the walls, I completed my first day with a different state agency not constantly having to look over my shoulder (yet).


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Wasn't today, but thought it was worthwhile... 

Signed my offer letter this weekend. After 14 years of working in and around automotive finance and banking, I'm finally done.


----------



## Fitzwilly

mtc said:


> ALWAYS take a peek - head on a swivel ! Especially working for the State!


i hear ya, just have to keep my head down and dodge any future federal indictments. CYA in full effect.


----------



## Dan Stark

Had a very interesting phone call today, and may get a unique opportunity as a regional firearms affiliate for a cutting edge training company. 

Its a good sign when they say: perfect fit and resume in same sentence. Crossing fingers


----------



## Herrdoktor

Apparently I'm one of the old guys now because I was just handed the keys to a brand new cruiser. 

I went from a crown Vic with 3 good tires to a fully decked out interceptor sedan with a new light package.

Need to drive like an old lady because new cars are always crash magnets


----------



## Goose

Herrdoktor said:


> Apparently I'm one of the old guys now because I was just handed the keys to a brand new cruiser.
> 
> I went from a crown Vic with 3 good tires to a fully decked out interceptor sedan with a new light package.
> 
> Need to drive like an old lady because new cars are always crash magnets


If it makes you feel better, my last car had a non-functional siren, no spotlight, takedowns that were pointed...down, and went from zero to 35 in about ten seconds.


----------



## HistoryHound

My youngest daughter just found out that she passed her last MTEL. Woohoo!!!!!!!!!! It's always nice when your kids are succeeding in what they want to do. My other daughter was recently recognized for work she did with one of her students.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Gave my notice today... And start officially on Monday in medical. Fuckin pumped. 

Comedy: Being pumped about a job on a law enforcement forum, that's not actually a job anywhere remotely close to law enforcement.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

The good thing that happened to me today is that I found my way back! Hello all! Busy day today as the mister is here for good and we're busy celebrating Father's Day - but I hope all is well with everyone. Speak to you soon!


----------



## kwflatbed

Welcome Back !!!


----------



## RodneyFarva

we brought a code back to life. two zaps form the AED and she was talking on the way out to the ambulance.


----------



## visible25

after 7+ months I finally get to see my sister, flying to DC to spend the weekend with her


----------



## Guest

visible25 said:


> after 7+ months I finally get to see my sister, flying to DC to spend the weekend with her


Have fun! Hope Arthur doesn't ruin your weekend.


----------



## FourInchFury

visible25 said:


> after 7+ months I finally get to *see my sister*, flying to DC to spend the weekend with her


----------



## visible25

right.as.rain said:


> Have fun! Hope Arthur doesn't ruin your weekend.


Really hoping he doesn't mess anything up, especially my very nice (late) flight tonight



FourInchFury said:


> -snip-


There will be plenty of pictures, just not on here


----------



## visible25

mtc said:


> I love it when the kids listen to their elders... nicely played kid!


I try to take a few things from the elders every now and again! Also I care about what kind of career I want


----------



## nemedic

After a fee months PT, just got word I'm getting the FT dispatch gig I put in for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Yesterday I officially started a position to get my foot in the door politically. I've met a lot of great GOP candidates over the last few months, I've made a lot of contacts, and I've learned a lot about campaigning. After a successful event last night, I'm excited and encouraged about what's to come. It's going to take a lot of hard work to turn this state around for the better, but this year is the best chance we've had in a very long time. I'm beyond thrilled to be a part of it!


----------



## grn3charlie

Been working alot of OT lately and haven't had much tie to spend with the family. Wife got to have a day out with one of her friends and I took the kids to get their haircuts. What I did not tell them was that we were going to Dairy Queen after and I got a little alone time with them. They didn't fight and were genuinely appreciative of the side trip.


----------



## visible25

Just got an email telling me I might be in the running for a full tuition scholarship that guarantees me being sent to the Reserves/National Guard right after commissioning. Perfect for me since that's the path I want


----------



## Goose

I spent part of the weekend trying to get the damn refrigerator fixed and I checked every single part and did everything I could short of adding refrigerant to it. Finally picked up a line tap today and added some refrigerant and it started cooling normally again. Bonus is that I only had to spend $4 since I already had refrigerant and a gauge set in the garage. 

Some weekend projects have to wait until Monday for stores to be open.


----------



## grn3charlie

So not to sound like a dope (but I will). Is freon the refrigerant for the fridge and did you add R134? Or, I'm guessing you have an HVAC background and can access that stuff?


----------



## Goose

grn3charlie said:


> So not to sound like a dope (but I will). Is freon the refrigerant for the fridge and did you add R134? Or, I'm guessing you have an HVAC background and can access that stuff?


The refrigerator was made in 2006 and uses R134a...apparently a lot of refrigerators and freezers are using it now. I usually keep a couple of cans in the garage.  If I was in a pinch and couldn't get any, I would just use propane instead.


----------



## grn3charlie

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## FTH

Waiting for the frogs to move in  perhaps neighbors to move out


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Moved to NH. 

Yep, done with mass as of today.


----------



## pahapoika

don't worry Cowboy there's enough Massholes in NH to make you feel right at home.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Moved to NH.
> 
> Yep, done with mass as of today.


Stay free my friend.


----------



## visible25

Cheers man, hopefully we'll see you around again (but only for a visit)


----------



## Fitzwilly

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Moved to NH.
> 
> Yep, done with mass as of today.


you'll quickly notice the median IQ is a little lower and things go at a different pace.
i only spent 2.5 years 1 town over the border and it was a much different way of life. takes some getting used to.
can't beat the shall issue $10 and 2 weeks rule though.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Fitzwilly said:


> you'll quickly notice the median IQ is a little lower and things go at a different pace.
> i only spent 2.5 years 1 town over the border and it was a much different way of life. takes some getting used to.
> can't beat the shall issue $10 and 2 weeks rule though.


I'm ok with being the smartest guy in the area... Tactical advantage.

You're right about it being a lot slower up here for way of life. I noticed it with my last job, but I'm sure my high speed, no stopping, always on the the go lifestyle that has been engrained in my 34 years will still be prevalent. Moved here for my son really, big yard and out of the city.

Oh, and no taxes.

And guns.


----------



## zm88

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Moved to NH.
> 
> Yep, done with mass as of today.


I know I'm late but congrats on the new job and leaving the state.


----------



## Guest

Paid off one of our vehicles... And it feels so gooooood!!


----------



## grn3charlie

On vacation this week. Actually knocked a couple of Honey-do list items off. One was my damn snow blower. Shear pins fused in there over the winter and could not get the buggers out. Disassembled the thing, drilled out "new"  holes and reassembled the sucker with no "spare" parts. Wanted to sand down the rust and re-paint but didn't have it in me. Have bigger projects for the rest of the week.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Ordered an H&K VP9. 

Cuz fuck you, Massachusetts. I'm free now. Eat big piles of shit, Coakley. 

It's awesome seeing 15rnd mags and Pmags on the gun store shelves...


----------



## grn3charlie

Ain't the Live Free or Die State great? Now if our a-hole neighbors who sold us out and made me embarrassed by my adopted state by voting for B Hussein O would do the right thing and vote in Scott Brown, I'll be happy again.


----------



## zm88

Officially rule 400 as of today.


----------



## grn3charlie

zm88 said:


> Officially rule 400 as of today.


Congrats. Please make sure that the skin is thick (nearly impenetrable) you will need it being a red stripe


----------



## zm88

grn3charlie said:


> Congrats. Please make sure that the skin is thick (nearly impenetrable) you will need it being a red stripe


Thank you. And I'm well aware about the thick skin.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

My Warren Tactical/Sevigny sights are tracking on time for tomorrow. I'm easy to please.


----------



## HistoryHound

Saw some douche on the highway today and had one of those "oh I hope there's a trooper up ahead" moments. Then what to my wondering eyes did appear, but the flash of French and Electric Blue going by me and pulling him over. That just gives me a warm fuzzy feeling every time I see it happen.


----------



## visible25

Just spent the afternoon exploring the old Worcester Courthouse, pretty cool place. That fun has now been replaced with packing for school


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

visible25 said:


> Just spent the afternoon exploring the old Worcester Courthouse, pretty cool place. That fun has now been replaced with packing for school


See any sim round splatter on the walls? I got lit UP doing that counter-terrorism training there.

That moldy hole in the dirty woo is better off decommissioned.


----------



## visible25

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> See any sim round splatter on the walls? I got lit UP doing that counter-terrorism training there.
> 
> That moldy hole in the dirty woo is better off decommissioned.


Unfortunately no, and we went through every inch of the place! But a bunch of (internal) windows looked as if they had been shot out with some sort of rounds?
Side note; that sounds like it would have been fun.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

I took a few sims there m'self


----------



## visible25

mtc said:


> Couple 'a plastic tubs, fridge, microwave, keurig... gtg !


Wish it was that easy, luckily got an "apartment" this year so it's got a micro & fridge.. as for the coffee.. one of the roommates has decided to get a kettle & french press, super fun.


----------



## visible25

mtc said:


> Ghey !!
> 
> I moved kiddo into his dorm today... turned out to be rather expensive... and climbing.. I'm not liking this ONE BIT !


^^ I'm third floor with no elevators

Good news: Had a great last hurrah with the friends last night, packing today and gone tomorrow


----------



## Guest

Had a date with my hubby at the range yesterday. Best date we've had in a while! Nothing like hot lead and a little healthy competition to stir up the romance.


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

right.as.rain said:


> Had a date with my hubby at the range yesterday. Best date we've had in a while! Nothing like hot lead and a little healthy competition to stir up the romance.


Me too!


----------



## Guest

Shot the Ruger SR9C for the first time. Liked it a lot.
This was his...









This was mine...


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

Nice!


----------



## Guest

Hubby switched to days this week!  The kids and I are thrilled to have him home in the evenings, but he is slightly less thrilled to be missing out on the shift diff.


----------



## visible25

Took today and went hiking with some friends on Mt. Beacon. Nice to get away for a day and not stress for a bit


----------



## GARDA

I recently made a change and flipped-the-script in my career direction. Same job, but different role now.
Since then I've received many a well wish from friends/colleagues but the one I got today may be my favorite:

"Good luck in your new assignment, i hope you find it challenging and rewarding.

On a personal note, I will miss having you on the team. Skilled operators with good decision making abilities such as yourself are a rare commodity, I wish we had more of them. Add to that your quick witted sense of humor and that is a combination that may be impossible to replace.

Thank you for all your effort, dedication and excellent work over the years. Yours are big shoes to fill. (Figuratively, I mean because I don't think your actual shoes are really that big but I think you get what I am saying.)

If I can ever be of service, let me know.
take care and stay safe".

DITTO SIR, DITTO.


----------



## visible25

Parents came down this weekend to surprise celebrate my birthday!


----------



## Guest

Finally got my unrestricted Class A LTC! Hip hip hooray! Now I know what I'm asking Santa for this Christmas.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

right.as.rain said:


> Finally got my unrestricted Class A LTC! Hip hip hooray! Now I know what I'm asking Santa for this Christmas.


A glock 23?


----------



## Guest

I'll probably start with an M&P Shield. I do like shooting the Glock 19 though. Hubby has a Ruger SR9C that I love to shoot, so I'm looking forward to more time at the range with that. Hmmm, so many firearms, so little time... And money!


----------



## Goose

right.as.rain said:


> I'll probably start with an M&P Shield. I do like shooting the Glock 19 though. Hubby has a Ruger SR9C that I love to shoot, so I'm looking forward to more time at the range with that. Hmmm, so many firearms, so little time... And money!


The Shield is a nice gun but some folks on various online forums have complained that it is hard to rack. Apparently S&W makes a lighter recoil spring for that reason but I have no idea if it comes with the gun or not.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

right.as.rain said:


> I'll probably start with an M&P Shield. I do like shooting the Glock 19 though. Hubby has a Ruger SR9C that I love to shoot, so I'm looking forward to more time at the range with that. Hmmm, so many firearms, so little time... And money!


Congrats.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Goose said:


> The Shield is a nice gun but some folks on various online forums have complained that it is hard to rack. Apparently S&W makes a lighter recoil spring for that reason but I have no idea if it comes with the gun or not.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


Yah maybe if you're a GIRLLL...

...oh wait.


----------



## Hush

Added this to the range ensemble









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Goose said:


> The Shield is a nice gun but some folks on various online forums have complained that it is hard to rack. Apparently S&W makes a lighter recoil spring for that reason but I have no idea if it comes with the gun or not.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


I've never had that problem, but it's something to consider.


----------



## USAF286

Finally back to my civilian dentist! Thank god!


----------



## kateykakes

Probably not a big deal to some people, but it this definitely is for me - I gave blood today. It's actually the very first time I've ever done it because I'm so needle phobic. I did try to donate about two months ago but couldn't because my iron was so low, but thanks to iron pills, all is good. I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Guest

I spent Friday up in Freeport, ME with a friend of mine. We took a women's shotgun/ clay shooting class. So. Much. Fun. My shoulder is still a little sore, but I loved it! Now I want a shotgun!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

right.as.rain said:


> I spent Friday up in Freeport, ME with a friend of mine. We took a women's shotgun/ clay shooting class. So. Much. Fun. My shoulder is still a little sore, but I loved it! Now I want a shotgun!


Was there Thursday for work. Nice town.

And firearms are like tattoos, you can't stop at just one...


----------



## FTH

right.as.rain said:


> I spent Friday up in Freeport, ME with a friend of mine. We took a women's shotgun/ clay shooting class. So. Much. Fun. My shoulder is still a little sore, but I loved it! Now I want a shotgun!


Clay shooting? What did it do?


----------



## Cloverleaf Firearms Group

right.as.rain said:


> I spent Friday up in Freeport, ME with a friend of mine. We took a women's shotgun/ clay shooting class. So. Much. Fun. My shoulder is still a little sore, but I loved it! Now I want a shotgun!


Wait until you play with an AR with a good trigger and glass.... ugh

Im still dreaming of the Elcan Spectre I got to shoot.


----------



## Guest

Had an awesome weekend with the family. Friday night, hubby and I had an overnight at the Marriott, including dinner and breakfast, thanks to a gift certificate from a friend. His sister stayed with the kids. Then Saturday morning, we all met up and took the ferry out to George's Island. Spent a beautiful day wandering thru Fort Warren, the old civil war fort there. Took the ferry back and wandered thru Faneuil Hall. Sunday, I took the kids to church while hubby worked. Then 2 kids went to friends' houses for a few hrs. When hubby got home, we spent the rest of the afternoon and evening at Hampton Beach. The weather was perfect and the water was surprisingly mild. Just a perfect weekend!


----------



## BxDetSgt

It finally came down, I am getting promoted to Sergeant Supervisor Detective Squad on Monday. I have been waiting 7 years for this. Lt. money here I come!!!


----------



## zm88

BxDetSgt said:


> It finally came down, I am getting promoted to Sergeant Supervisor Detective Squad on Monday. I have been waiting 7 years for this. Lt. money here I come!!!


Great news congrats!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

BxDetSgt said:


> It finally came down, I am getting promoted to Sergeant Supervisor Detective Squad on Monday. I have been waiting 7 years for this. Lt. money here I come!!!


Awww wtf. Now I don't have anyone here to be surly and pissed off with?

Good job man, been a long time coming.


----------



## BxDetSgt

LMAO!!! I am now a happy company man!!!


----------



## nemedic

BxDetSgt said:


> LMAO!!! I am now a happy company man!!!


For now. Then it's just waiting for the new reasons to be pissed off. Be patient. The time will come.


----------



## HistoryHound

I have a freezer half full of deer meat and just got a text that there's another one to go in there. Having a future son-in-law that likes to hunt is working out pretty well. One buck + one doe = lots of good food.


----------



## kwflatbed

Congrats To My Grandson !!! Job Well Done !!!



It's Official Congrats to you and to all that graduated!!!!


----------



## visible25

This afternoon I successfully checked off my last calendared event from my schedule, thus bringing to a close my most unexpectedly successful, eventful and exciting break I've ever had. I've hit the ground running this 2015 and can't wait to see what else comes along

ps It's been way too long since someone posted good *any *news in this thread, what's with that


----------



## HistoryHound

visible25 said:


> ps It's been way too long since someone posted good *any *news in this thread, what's with that


I don't know what to tell you visible except, it was the holidays and everyone was in misery.


----------



## visible25

Headed back to college today, break has been long (and good) enough! Here's to second semester of sophomore year!


----------



## Kilvinsky

visible25 said:


> Headed back to college today, break has been long (and good) enough! Here's to second semester of sophomore year!


Best of luck to you. Drove my daughter back to school the same day. The weather was perfect and my backache made carrying stuff up 4 flights of stairs just an absolute joy! But, she's doing well, loving school and that makes me VERY happy.


----------



## Kilvinsky

mtc said:


> Setting out from Laramie, WY towards Denver, CO and Fort Carson to see the kids cousin. (and maybe a Goose along the way?)
> Then East - Kansas weather is forecast as sunny and lower 60's.
> Yay!!
> 
> Oh - gas out here? $1.65 !
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


If you're looking to get goosed, I wish you all the power in the world! Plus Deval is exploring running for officer out there, so don't expect those great gas prices to last forever!


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Went shooting with two of my boys. Scribs Jr had to fire familiarization course with his first pistol, and I wanted to toss some .556 downrange. Despite the cold, we were all smiles. I even got a compliment for my steel skills with the AR.
Scribbles #2 son in Academy now, and # 3 sitting pretty with a 99 (he was the third shooter today). Can't wait for spring to do it again.


----------



## kwflatbed

Getting ready to go pick up the wife at rehab and bring her home.


----------



## HistoryHound

I've been working with someone for quite some time on her genealogy. The problem was that she was adopted and the records are sealed. A couple months ago, I got a strong gut feeling that one of the families I was looking at had to be her family. After hours and hours and hours (ok it was weeks) of analyzing DNA matches, scouring obituaries, searching FaceBook, etc. I confirmed that we had found her birth family. Now here is the good thing: she reached out to one of the people on FaceBook (who looks a lot like her) and the person was receptive. I'm happy beyond words right now.


----------



## nemedic

This was a few days ago, but a close friend of mine recently hit 30 years off the sauce. Threw him a surprise soberversary party. Ironically, the party was at a private room....in a bar


Sent from the dark side.


----------



## visible25

More of a good things that happened this week:
-Finally contracted into my ROTC program Wednesday
-Aced two mid-terms that were worth a good chunk of my overall grade
Finally, I'm back home for the next week and have a few good things planned for break!

(only bad thing is my FID card isn't in yet and kinda ruined plans to go to a range haha)


----------



## HistoryHound

Just found out that the guy who backed into my car admitted to the insurance company that he was backing up and I was stopped. I was really sweating that one knowing that he could have just as easily said I hit him and then it would be on me to fight it. Really thought I had a better shot of seeing video of Big Foot taking the Loch Ness Monster out to dinner.


----------



## visible25

Spend an hour and a half at the range today, felt good -shot like shit. But hey everybody starts somewhere


----------



## trueblue

In honor of my mother who passed away in January and my dad who passed away on St. Patrick's day, 61 days after her of a broken heart after 62 years of marriage, I volunteered for meals on wheels and delivered 14 meals to the elderly folks in my neighborhood. I had some great interactions with a few of them and already scheduled another date to go deliver. Today was truly a good day for me


----------



## LGriffin

Today I realized that Massachusetts finally grew a set! 
Ball one dropped last year when my conservative vote finally counted in the gubernatorial election and ball two dropped today for justice. Keep it up, MA! You might grow some chest hairs soon.


----------



## visible25

Today I officially completed my sophomore year of college and watched as my two best friends of the last two years commission as 2nd LTs in the Army. Lots of good things coming up for me this summer, including an awesome LE internship. 

And finally, I have piece of mind with the penalty decision today.

Overall a good, yet bittersweet, day


----------



## nemedic

Just saved myself from the biggest mistake of my life. Got rid of a major expense of both time and money. Showed up at my (now former) girlfriend's house to pick her up for trivia night. Walked in on her and her apparently not-so-ex-boyfriend. Walked out, called and cancelled the order for the ring I was having made. Kind of a shitty day, but I figure the good things are that I've got nor money for the vacation/toy fund, and that I found out before I tied the knot. 


Sent from the dark side.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Better now than later.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

nemedic said:


> Just saved myself from the biggest mistake of my life. Got rid of a major expense of both time and money. Showed up at my (now former) girlfriend's house to pick her up for trivia night. Walked in on her and her apparently not-so-ex-boyfriend. Walked out, called and cancelled the order for the ring I was having made. Kind of a shitty day, but I figure the good things are that I've got nor money for the vacation/toy fund, and that I found out before I tied the knot.
> 
> Sent from the dark side.


Holy shit.

Though shitty, better you find this out now, than after you dropped all kinds of dough on a ring.

On the bright side, this now means you get to go crush some strange!


----------



## nemedic

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Though shitty, better you find this out now, than after you dropped all kinds of dough on a ring.
> 
> On the bright side, this now means you get to go crush some strange!


Going to NYC 1st week of June. Nothing like some out of town strange.

Sent from the dark side.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Scribs' #2 graduates from the Academy in a mere few weeks, and Scribs #3 got his card and is beginning the process. It's nice to see him motivated again, after getting boned by the military, he was a little down. He's actually listened to his older brothers and has started working out hard to be ready if/when he gets the call.


----------



## HistoryHound

nemedic said:


> Just saved myself from the biggest mistake of my life. Got rid of a major expense of both time and money. Showed up at my (now former) girlfriend's house to pick her up for trivia night. Walked in on her and her apparently not-so-ex-boyfriend. Walked out, called and cancelled the order for the ring I was having made. Kind of a shitty day, but I figure the good things are that I've got nor money for the vacation/toy fund, and that I found out before I tied the knot.
> 
> Sent from the dark side.


I can't agree with the others enough. If she doesn't appreciate you, she doesn't deserve you. You're much better off moving on and finding someone who does.


----------



## militia_man

nemedic said:


> Just saved myself from the biggest mistake of my life. Got rid of a major expense of both time and money. Showed up at my (now former) girlfriend's house to pick her up for trivia night. Walked in on her and her apparently not-so-ex-boyfriend. Walked out, called and cancelled the order for the ring I was having made. Kind of a shitty day, but I figure the good things are that I've got nor money for the vacation/toy fund, and that I found out before I tied the knot.
> 
> Sent from the dark side.


Wow! You actually caught them in the act?!? It seems like you were able to keep yourself in check and not do anything stupid. Good self control!

Channel that rage into motivation to go out and have some fun. Just don't mix sorrow with alcohol if you're feeling particularly down. Go on a cruise and meet some women on your ship. Cruise ships are like Vegas at sea and women tend to use them for girls trips, but not many guys do the same. So the odds of making a friend are in your favor. You can find solo cruiser specials so you don't have to pay for two people just to have your own cabin on Vacationstogo.com. Or bring a buddy and share a cabin and work out a deal if one of you need privacy.

I really think you dodged a bullet. I had the opportunity to get hitched a couple times and although it was difficult letting two great women go on with their lives without me, because they wanted to get married, I think I made the best decision for myself at the time. Unless you absolutely have your heart set on having the traditional family life with kids, marriage is usually a very bad deal for men. Especially when things go wrong. In fact, it can be one of the worst financial decisions you can make in your life unless it is something you absolutely want.

Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemedic

Didn't make it inside the house. There's a big bay window in the living room, and the lights had silhouetted them..... (Think that scene from Old School where Will Farrell comes home and sees his wife in the BJ class)
As far as not doing anything stupid, I'd rather not flush any hope of working in LE down the drain with a DV charge. 
Ended up just changing plans to beers and some cigars with a buddy last night.


----------



## FourInchFury

Sucks to hear that bro. Greener pastures await you my friend.


----------



## nemedic

I'd prefer pinker, but thanks. Waiting for the beginning of August to come around. Thinking a week or so in LV should work wonders.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Just found out our squad is going to recieve a unit citation for our work in 2014. The unit had a closure rate over 90% in 2014 (we caught over 100)!!! Thanks for all the hard work and dedication guys, you truly are "The Greatest Detectives in the World!!!" The world and the city are better because of the work that you do. I am so proud to be associated with such a dedicated group of men and women. Stay safe and carry on.


----------



## nemedic

BxDetSgt said:


> Just found out our squad is going to recieve a unit citation for our work in 2014. The unit had a closure rate over 90% in 2014 (we caught over 100)!!! Thanks for all the hard work and dedication guys, you truly are "The Greatest Detectives in the World!!!" The world and the city are better because of the work that you do. I am so proud to be associated with such a dedicated group of men and women. Stay safe and carry on.


Congrats.

Sent from the dark side.


----------



## Kilvinsky

There are no sadder anniversaries than the loss of a child. I visit my sister's grave fairly frequently. I was 14 when she was born pre-maturely and lived only 2 weeks. I never got to meet her, but it still had a hell of an impact on me and of course on my parents. I can somewhat feel the pain you're feeling. God Bless.


----------



## grn3charlie

BxDetSgt said:


> It finally came down, I am getting promoted to Sergeant Supervisor Detective Squad on Monday. I have been waiting 7 years for this. Lt. money here I come!!!


Hey my friend. Sorry I haven't been logging on as much in the past year so I'm just seeing this. Belated congrats to you. So, with these many months gone by, how has it worked out?


----------



## grn3charlie

263FPD said:


> That was yesterday.
> 
> On the anniversary of my daughter's passing, a family member of a victim brought me a basket filled with cookies, snacks and what not. Small things that make me feel there is still a good reason to love my job regardless of how hard that may be sometimes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to be all mushy but, that's beautiful. Hope you are well.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Living the dream brother!


----------



## grn3charlie

BxDetSgt said:


> Living the dream brother!


Like a boss!!

Get it? See what I did there? Crickets?? Aww, fuck all y'all bitches.


----------



## visible25

Lots of good things recently happening! Began seeing somebody, and so far it's going well, finally have an apartment for school next year in the good ol' 914 (NY), gtten to the range quite frequently, I leave tomorrow for a month of Drill with a reserve unit I've never met before, should be an interested experience although I'll be in and out of communication until July, AND I've got an awesome internship lined up for when I come home.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

visible25 said:


> Lots of good things recently happening! Began seeing somebody, and so far it's going well, finally have an apartment for school next year in the good ol' 914 (NY), gtten to the range quite frequently, I leave tomorrow for a month of Drill with a reserve unit I've never met before, should be an interested experience although I'll be in and out of communication until July, AND I've got an awesome internship lined up for when I come home.


What's his name?


----------



## visible25

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> What's his name?


Wise ass.


----------



## Kilvinsky

I have a pulse, I haven't been fired and I can still remember things, like how to type. So, what site is this again?


----------



## nemedic

Had a great night the other night watching some friends from the 84th play ball at the not so evil empire's Yankee stadium. Didn't get arrested, sent to he hospital, and managed to work the next day with nothing more than a minor headache. Now I'm just hoping that "what happens in New York stays in New York."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BxDetSgt

nemedic said:


> Had a great night the other night watching some friends from the 84th play ball at the not so evil empire's Yankee stadium. Didn't get arrested, sent to he hospital, and managed to work the next day with nothing more than a minor headache. Now I'm just hoping that "what happens in New York stays in New York."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That was you, we know all that happens in our backyard. You are hereby granted a MC pardon.


----------



## grn3charlie

Not today but Sunday. Spent the afternoon with my buddies from the old hood. Had a few frosties, broke each others balls without mercy and had a lot of laughs. Then got to sit down with my Dad for a couple of hours shooting the shit, just the two of us. Great day, should do it more often.


----------



## Goose

After a dry spell, I scored a 12 hour road job tonight. Here's to not getting waffled by a drunk...


----------



## niteowl1970

Goose said:


> After a dry spell, I scored a 12 hour road job tonight. Here's to not getting waffled by a drunk...


Stay safe..


----------



## LGriffin

Goose said:


> After a dry spell, I scored a 12 hour road job tonight. Here's to not getting waffled by a drunk...


Do you need assistance?


----------



## visible25

Finally home, after a flight delay and long drive.. Get to look forward to the rest of summer and my internship!


----------



## smitty1369

Leave got denied, working 5 and 2s on the road all month including 4th of july weekend, and all this immediately after getting back from the field. Welcome to the Army MP Corps! Still loving the job though, was nervous coming in about how I would carry myself in LE situations but I'm proud of how I've been doing so far


----------



## FTH

Closing actually happened! Now I need to pack and move everything


----------



## Kilvinsky

mtc said:


> Congrats!!


Wait, we're cheering for you but we don't recall, you weren't being evicted or deported, right?


----------



## FTH

Kilvinsky said:


> Wait, we're cheering for you but we don't recall, you weren't being evicted or deported, right?


No, not this time  Now I just need to survive packing and moving.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Whew. Good News. BEST OF LUCK!


----------



## FTH

Kilvinsky said:


> Whew. Good News. BEST OF LUCK!


Thank you Kilv! 
It's going to be awesome! New place, new neighbors to intimidate  I already told neighbors at my current place to hold off celebrations on account of us moving ... cause I'm not moving far and I'll visit regularly


----------



## LGriffin

Best wishes! I hope your new neighbors aren't nuts.


----------



## wwonka

Brought home my new girl today!


----------



## smitty1369

Just got selected for the next soldier of the month board for the opportunity to be waivered to E-4 and if i win, then go to the quarter board. Considering how hard it is to get promoted early in the MP corps I'm pretty excited that I have the opportunity to earn more rank so fast, but I'll have to find a way to study during shifts while still doing my job. Hard work certainly pays off!


----------



## GoArmy14

smitty1369 said:


> Just got selected for the next soldier of the month board for the opportunity to be waivered to E-4 and if i win, then go to the quarter board. Considering how hard it is to get promoted early in the MP corps I'm pretty excited that I have the opportunity to earn more rank so fast, but I'll have to find a way to study during shifts while still doing my job. Hard work certainly pays off!


The E-4 mafia is a dark place

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25

Turning 21 at midnight, going out into Chealsea to celebrate!! Now I'll be able to make one of those rare meet and greets

Posting a day early because I'm too excited.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

visible25 said:


> Turning 21 at midnight, going out into Chealsea to celebrate!! Now I'll be able to make one of those rare meet and greets
> 
> Posting a day early because I'm too excited.


Of all places to go celebrate...


----------



## visible25

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Of all places to go celebrate...


I go to school in NY... But fair point haha


----------



## Goose

Bought a new car last Monday and picked it up Tuesday. Took our first trip on Saturday and the dog puked in the back. Fortunately we sprung for leather seats and had a sheet over them too.


----------



## mpd61

smitty1369 said:


> Just got selected for the next soldier of the month board for the opportunity to be waivered to E-4 and if i win, then go to the quarter board. Considering how hard it is to get promoted early in the MP corps I'm pretty excited that I have the opportunity to earn more rank so fast, but I'll have to find a way to study during shifts while still doing my job. Hard work certainly pays off!


Be nice to the DACP's you green weenie!!!!

Oh and FUCK DA ARMY!!!!!!!!


----------



## HistoryHound

My daughter and her fiancee set a wedding date and picked out the venue. 

Now I have to head over to the random stuff that pisses you off thread. I rarely have sticker shock, but good God these things are expensive.


----------



## LGriffin

HistoryHound said:


> My daughter and her fiancee set a wedding date and picked out the venue.
> Now I have to head over to the random stuff that pisses you off thread. I rarely have sticker shock, but good God these things are expensive.


It's gotten out of control. My eldest likes to watch some crazy wedding shows about dresses that cost as much as cars and venues that would make a nice down payment on a house. The contestants then return to their apartments after their six figure weddings.


----------



## smitty1369

mpd61 said:


> Be nice to the DACP's you green weenie!!!!
> 
> Oh and FUCK DA ARMY!!!!!!!!


I like our DACP guys here, especially the ones who work dispatch for DES, but I got into it with one of their Lt's during one of the fests I was working a detail at. Guy was harrassing drunk soldiers trying to get a rise out of them so he could use his riot control sized OC spray he carried with him for the whole 5 days......

I won the board by the way everyone, headed to the soldier of the quarter board at battalion on the 24th!


----------



## mpd61

smitty1369 said:


> I like our DACP guys here, especially the ones who work dispatch for DES, but I got into it with one of their Lt's during one of the fests I was working a detail at. Guy was harrassing drunk soldiers trying to get a rise out of them so he could use his riot control sized OC spray he carried with him for the whole 5 days......
> 
> I won the board by the way everyone, headed to the soldier of the quarter board at battalion on the 24th!


Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Remember now...Be a Corporal, not a phukkin specialist!!!!!


----------



## visible25

mtc said:


> Happy Birthday !!!


Thank you!


----------



## smitty1369

The US Army Europe Command Sergeant Major put up a facebook post about me last week, apparently I got USAREUR soldier of the week for winning a board as a Pfc, very excited about this! The brigade CSM also commented on it saying he looks forward to meeting me....not sure how I feel about that one...I'm posting this link reluctantly but screw it it's a pretty cool post. USAREUR Soldier of the Week - Command Sergeant Major, U.S. Army Europe | Facebook


----------



## Goose

I spent three hours washing the car today and going over everything with a fine toothed comb. It was filthy and I haven't had the time to wash it since I bought it three months ago.


----------



## LGriffin

Goose said:


> I spent three hours washing the car today and going over everything with a fine toothed comb. It was filthy and I haven't had the time to wash it since I bought it three months ago.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Was holding on to this one until it was set in stone...Scribbles middle son, BPD Academy Dec 14.
That's 3 boys "on the job", couldn't talk any of them into the Fire LOL


----------



## LGriffin

Mr Scribbles said:


> Was holding on to this one until it was set in stone...Scribbles middle son, BPD Academy Dec 14.
> That's 3 boys "on the job", couldn't talk any of them into the Fire LOL


Congratulations! Three kids and they're all squared away. You're obviously a great Dad.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

LGriffin said:


> Congratulations! Three kids and they're all squared away. You're obviously a great Dad.


No, just worked a lot, Mother of Dragons gets the credit LOL!


----------



## FTH

Mr Scribbles said:


> No, just worked a lot, Mother of Dragons gets the credit LOL!


You should take credit  You deserve it!


----------



## wwonka

Mr Scribbles said:


> Was holding on to this one until it was set in stone...Scribbles middle son, BPD Academy Dec 14.
> That's 3 boys "on the job", couldn't talk any of them into the Fire LOL


Congrats on being a good parent and Goodluck to your son.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Picked up a new rifle today.

My jitsu coach works at Sig as an instructor, and he hooked me up with a pretty unreal deal on the new MCX.










I'll end up buying the 9" barrel in 300 BLK and putting a can on it.

Happy New Year's toy to ME.


----------



## Hush

Very nice! Got to test fire a suppressed one, that's a sexy rifle! Now you'll have to get into your own reloading.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## visible25

I have no money to spare, but if I did.. holy shit would I buy that just on looks alone


----------



## nemedic

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Picked up a new rifle today.
> 
> My jitsu coach works at Sig as an instructor, and he hooked me up with a pretty unreal deal on the new MCX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll end up buying the 9" barrel in 300 BLK and putting a can on it.
> 
> Happy New Year's toy to ME.


Got to ogle one when it was brought into work by a guy that instructs at sig. First purchase after I move to NH.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

nemedic said:


> Got to ogle one when it was brought into work by a guy that instructs at sig. First purchase after I move to NH.


I bought it at the Sig Academy today. They get to play with all the coolest shit up there as instructors.


----------



## Goose

mtc said:


> I need to relearn everything


How is that a good thing unless you're learning drinking games?


----------



## Goose

mtc said:


> LOL !! And I'd lose against these young adults in this house!


Arrr, just hide it in your wooden leg, matey!


----------



## visible25

mtc said:


> LOL !! And I'd lose against these young adults in this house!


Hint from a "youngen": It's all about pacing


----------



## visible25

LTC was approved (quite quickly if I do say so) and is ready to be picked up when I get back. Going to be a fun/good spring break


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Bought a toy. Not one that goes bang, I have enough of those... but one that puts down 600hp to the rear wheels.


----------



## carodo

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Bought a toy. Not one that goes bang, I have enough of those... but one that puts down 600hp to the rear wheels.


And your reason for not posting pics is...........?


----------



## Crazy Otto

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Bought a toy. Not one that goes bang, I have enough of those... but one that puts down 600hp to the rear wheels.


That thing got a Hemi?


----------



## HistoryHound

Allowed one of the nice ones to try to get reimbursement that was promised by a business for property damage that resulted from their negligence. Long story short, they were dragging their feet making demands. I just e-mailed the woman and a few minutes later got a reply that a check has been issued. Pretty sure she's wishing she had just worked with the nice one.


----------



## visible25

Passed all my academy preliminary req's ! Nothing in my way now


----------



## visible25

mtc said:


> You DO know we all have to be invited to graduation.. right?


There will be a celebration for sure


----------



## Kilvinsky

We're pulling for you Vis. Graduate in the top 5, but NOT ON TOP. All eyes will be on you and the pressure will be too much. That's why I was near the bottom. No expectations, no pressure!  And I get paid the same as my colleagues. That's ME, stupid like a lox.

I know what I typed.


----------



## visible25

Kilvinsky said:


> We're pulling for you Vis. Graduate in the top 5, but NOT ON TOP. All eyes will be on you and the pressure will be too much. That's why I was near the bottom. No expectations, no pressure!  And I get paid the same as my colleagues. That's ME, stupid like a lox.
> 
> I know what I typed.


Thanks for the advice Kil - as with everything else I've learned and been told here, I'll keep that in mind over the next few months


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Crazy Otto said:


> That thing got a Hemi?


It does. A supercharged one.


----------



## k12kop

Good weekend all together, Uncle took some pity on me and is giving back some pocket money. Did the brakes on all four corners of my new to me truck, not so little one helped out with bleeding the brakes and hung around asking sensible questions. I'm content.


----------



## Crazy Otto

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> It does. A supercharged one.


Hellcat! Sweet!


----------



## Kilvinsky

woodyd said:


> Let's just have an M&G the night of his graduation!


Vis will need either a designated driver OR noting by coffee or O'Doul's. We all have heard the horror stories of the night after graduation.
"I pulled you over because you were weaving all over the road and hit three pedestrians. Have you been drinking?"
"OH HELL YEAH! I JUST GRADUATED FROM THE POLICE ACADEMY!"
"Well, let me give you a tour of OUR police station, and I hope you enjoyed your brief career."


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Crazy Otto said:


> Hellcat! Sweet!


It's like a pre-Hellcat. Procharged 6.4, before they actually made the mean kitties.


----------



## Crazy Otto

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> It's like a pre-Hellcat. Procharged 6.4, before they actually made the mean kitties.


Interesting. Didn't know that. Did you see the new Demon? 800hp. Unreal.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

You can still be caught.


----------



## USAF286

Fuzzywuzzy said:


> You can still be caught.
> View attachment 7825







Reminded me of one of my favorite movies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Crazy Otto said:


> Interesting. Didn't know that. Did you see the new Demon? 800hp. Unreal.


I did.

840hp, 0-60 in 2.3, 1/4 mile in 9.85, thing stands the front tires up a little bit at launch.

Now I have to get mine to 900hp, just to piss those Demon owners off hahaha!!


----------



## Danusmc0321

World record for a front wheel stand for a production car. It's like 2 1/2 feet it travels with the front tires off the ground, and I want one so bad. Nice whip Cowboy, my buddy just bought a 16' scat pack with the 6.4, and that thing screws for a street car. He did tell me that those cars lose hp anytime Nickleback is playing or affliction teeshirts are worn, so avoid both.


----------



## visible25

Commissioned as a 2LT this afternoon into the Army and was pinned by my family. 

Next stop graduation


----------



## Crazy Otto

Congrats Vis! Nicely done.


----------



## smitty1369

visible25 said:


> Commissioned as a 2LT this afternoon into the Army and was pinned by my family.
> 
> Next stop graduation


Congrats sir! Let me or another enlisted guy know if you need help with that land nav, I know how you Lt's can be


----------



## visible25

smitty1369 said:


> Congrats sir! Let me or another enlisted guy know if you need help with that land nav, I know how you Lt's can be


Cheers Smitty, I'll keep that in my backpocket


----------



## pahapoika

smitty1369 said:


> Congrats sir! Let me or another enlisted guy know if you need help with that land nav, I know how you Lt's can be


How's that go ? The most dangerous thing ?
Lt with a compass 
In all seriousness congratulations Viz !


----------



## Kilvinsky

Now you outrank most of us, but since you're NOT in our rank structure, SCREW YOU, LEW!

Nah, kidding. Congrats! Avoid Afghanistan at ALL costs, Syria even more.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy

Ah, new butter bar.
Breakfast for the First Shirt.


----------



## nemedic

1 big step sooner to getting the side business up and running. Now just have to wait 3-6 weeks for a piece of paper I need to start the next step. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound

The doctor said it's benign.


----------



## visible25

I get paid to do my dream job, the one you all tried to steer me away from 

It doesn’t even feel like “work”


----------



## GARDA

visible25 said:


> I get paid to do my dream job, the one you all tried to steer me away from
> 
> It doesn't even feel like "work"


We didn't try to steer you away from it kid, we hoped you would take our place, we're exhausted... It's all your's.


----------



## visible25

GARDA said:


> We didn't try to steer you away from it kid, we hoped you would take our place, we're exhausted... It's all your's.


Fair enough then haha


----------



## visible25

Two years since anyone’s had good news? 

I’ll start: Landed a fantastic new job, got a little vacation coming up, recently got promoted in the service, beginning to house hunt (oh boy)

Who’s next?


----------



## AB7

Started a new, lucrative job 6 weeks ago. In the process of getting a 2nd job for some extra money. Seeing my family a whole lot more than I was for the last year.


----------



## pahapoika

visible25 said:


> Two years since anyone's had good news?
> 
> I'll start: Landed a fantastic new job, got a little vacation coming up, recently got promoted in the service, beginning to house hunt (oh boy)
> 
> Who's next?


That's it ! Good for you laddie


----------



## Kilvinsky

I woke up this morning and still have all my limbs, a little of my mind and...

I forget, something about...

Hey, a shiny thing!

Oh, oh, my house hasn't been hit by a car! Seems that's all the rage these days, vehicles hitting structures! What'll those crazy kids come up with next?


----------



## HistoryHound

Kilvinsky said:


> I woke up this morning and still have all my limbs, a little of my mind and...
> 
> I forget, something about...
> 
> Hey, a shiny thing!
> 
> Oh, oh, my house hasn't been hit by a car! Seems that's all the rage these days, vehicles hitting structures! What'll those crazy kids come up with next?


A bunh of kids took out my neighbors garage a few months back. I have no idea how they did it since she lives half way down a straight road and there was a tree directly in their path that they somehow managed to avoid. Meanwhile I cringe everytime the woman across the street backs out of her driveway. The only thing that has stopped her from hitting our porch is a tree that's no longer there. Her husband a few years back parked his car in the neighbors porch. He wasn't drunk or anything "the transmission slipped".


----------



## Kilvinsky

My beloved Dad occasionally asks about his car. I tell him that before my mother died, she felt HE should take it since his truck was a mess AND because he (DAD) would either crash into something or get lost and have no luck when asking directions from someone who speaks only French (Bienvenue au Quebec!).


----------



## k12kop

Cut the grass and now sitting on my ass.


----------



## AB7

Took part in a community event where I was able to shred years worth of personal documents and credit card offers for free and made a donation to the local food pantry.

Sorry, but that’s exciting to me!


----------



## CapeSpecial

I got final approval on my first mortgage. I will be a home owner by the end of this month


----------



## Sooty

CapeSpecial said:


> I got final approval on my first mortgage. I will be a home owner by the end of this month


Congrats!!


----------



## Sooty

Nothing good happens for me.... well, other than seeing Kilvy a couple weeks ago...

And things befalling horrible people that make me fight off karma inducing gloating.


----------



## pahapoika

Okay , fine.

I'm on the side of the grass. Scooters running good, have managed to stay out of trouble at work , roof over my head, food in the fridge, good health . . . . .

So will follow Viz's lead and cheer the f**k up !


----------



## Kilvinsky

Kilvinsky said:


> My beloved Dad occasionally asks about his car. I tell him that before my mother died, she felt HE should take it since his truck was a mess AND because he (DAD) would either crash into something or get lost and have no luck when asking directions from someone who speaks only French (Bienvenue au Quebec!).


I meant my BROTHER should take the car, which he has. He's never saved so much on GAS money as he is now. Sorry for any confusion I may have felt.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Sooty said:


> Nothing good happens for me.... well, other than seeing Kilvy a couple weeks ago...
> 
> And things befalling horrible people that make me fight off karma inducing gloating.


The joy was fully mutual. How sad that it was under those circumstances...which frankly applies to both events, though getting rid of the 'kids' is always in truth, a blessing!


----------



## Kilvinsky

pahapoika said:


> Okay , fine.
> 
> I'm on the side of the grass. Scooters running good, have managed to stay out of trouble at work , roof over my head, food in the fridge, good health . . . . .
> 
> So will follow Viz's lead and cheer the f**k up !


Whoa Cowboy, let's not go crazy here. Us old guys LOVE a curmudgeon. Never change who you really are!

No, I'm not gay for you. That's not a bad thing, it's just not MY thing. 

are we still on for next Thursday? I gotta make some arrangements.


----------



## k12kop

Sat on my ass and did nothing today. Girls got me a weed wacker gizmo to play with.


----------



## HistoryHound

Kilvinsky said:


> I meant my BROTHER should take the car, which he has. He's never saved so much on GAS money as he is now. Sorry for any confusion I may have felt.


Don't apologize. Being confused is stunning and brave.


----------



## pahapoika

Kilvinsky said:


> Whoa Cowboy, let's not go crazy here. Us old guys LOVE a curmudgeon. Never change who you really are!
> 
> No, I'm not gay for you. That's not a bad thing, it's just not MY thing.
> 
> are we still on for next Thursday? I gotta make some arrangements.


Drinking and texting again I see ?


----------



## Kilvinsky

k12kop said:


> Sat on my ass and did nothing today. Girls got me a weed wacker gizmo to play with.


Does is dry, cut and roll the weeds as well? You could have a gold mine in your hands!


----------



## k12kop

Think it just hacks and slashes, I'll find out this weekend


----------



## 02136colonel

Job finally switched over to a 4&2 schedule. “Temporary pilot” for right now but I‘m optimistic we will keep it. Hello occasional weekends off!


----------



## LA Copper

02136colonel said:


> Job finally switched over to a 4&2 schedule. "Temporary pilot" for right now but I'm optimistic we will keep it. Hello occasional weekends off!


What did you have before this? With my department we get to pick our days off every month so effectively, we get what we want rather than being told when we're gonna be off. We like that very much.


----------



## 02136colonel

LA Copper said:


> What did you have before this? With my department we get to pick our days off every month so effectively, we get what we want rather than being told when we're gonna be off. We like that very much.


That's a great schedule! We were on a 5/2 fixed, with 8 hour shifts. So you could get stuck with two weekdays off, and need to use a vacation day to ever get a weekend day off.
Around here, pretty much every city and town is 4/2, and campuses are mostly split between 4/2 and 5/2. There's a few alternative schedules, but not many.
I don't know of any PDs around here that do a 3/12 schedule like LAPD does, but I have a lot of friends who are nurses who work the same type of schedule that LAPD does, it just hasn't caught on in LE around here.


----------



## LA Copper

I'm pretty familiar with the 4/2 you guys have back there. We do a 3/12 and a 4/10. All of patrol does both. Divisional detectives and specialized units generally work a 4/10. Detectives usually work either Monday - Thursday or Tuesday - Friday. Specialized units fluctuate, depending on the mission. 

Patrol is a different story. Patrol is not on a platoon system so every month, officers get to pick their preferred days off. The schedule equates to the same amount of days off per month as if they were working a 3/12 or 4/10 only it's better. Officers with one year on the job or 30 years on the job can still get some weekends off so it generally works out for everyone.


----------



## 02136colonel

LA Copper said:


> I'm pretty familiar with the 4/2 you guys have back there. We do a 3/12 and a 4/10. All of patrol does both. Divisional detectives and specialized units generally work a 4/10. Detectives usually work either Monday - Thursday or Tuesday - Friday. Specialized units fluctuate, depending on the mission.
> 
> Patrol is a different story. Patrol is not on a platoon system so every month, officers get to pick their preferred days off. The schedule equates to the same amount of days off per month as if they were working a 3/12 or 4/10 only it's better. Officers with one year on the job or 30 years on the job can still get some weekends off so it generally works out for everyone.


Do you guys have a certain number of weekend shifts that you have to pick up every month? Otherwise you could end up with some people only signing up to work weekdays. I honestly don't mind working weekends, I like the different types of calls (obviously on a campus we don't see anything like what you get in LAPD, but we get some action on the weekends), but it's nice to get some weekends off.
Likewise for holidays, is there a rotating system so people pick up their share of holiday shifts? It sounds like a great system, but like I said it just hasn't really caught on back here.


----------



## LA Copper

It's kind of hard to explain here but..

We use Deployment Periods (DPs) instead of months. A DP is 28 days long. On a 3/12 schedule we get 15 days off and work 13. On a 4/10 schedule, we get 13 days off and work 15.

Officers pick their days off two weeks ahead of the beginning of the following DP. A supervisor then arranges them in the deployment system to ensure that minimum staffing is met on any particular day, for every watch (shift). When too many officers ask for the same day off, it goes by seniority as to who gets it.

We do have some people who want to be the "weekday police." They're usually the "millennial" crowd who forget that we work weekends also. Supervisors will remind them that's not how it works. If need be, some of their requested days off will be moved in order to be fair to everyone. Everyone will always get at least one full weekend off per DP if they want it. Some people like us like to work weekends, which helps out the guys who don't.

I agree, working weekends is more interesting. Gang activity is much more prevalent on weekends so shootings and violence are higher, as are robberies, and other violent crimes.

For real holidays such as Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, New Year's Eve, New Year's Day, and Thanksgiving, we use a wish list. Unless they want to work the holidays, everyone puts in a request as to which holidays they want off. The supervisors then try to make it fair for everyone. Everyone is going to have to work some holidays while everyone is going to be off on some holidays. It's been this way since before I came on and it seems to work pretty well. It's about as fair as it can be. Regardless if you have one year or 30 years on the job, everyone will get some holidays and some weekends off.


----------



## 02136colonel

LA Copper said:


> It's kind of hard to explain here but..
> 
> We use Deployment Periods (DPs) instead of months. A DP is 28 days long. On a 3/12 schedule we get 15 days off and work 13. On a 4/10 schedule, we get 13 days off and work 15.
> 
> Officers pick their days off two weeks ahead of the beginning of the following DP. A supervisor then arranges them in the deployment system to ensure that minimum staffing is met on any particular day, for every watch (shift). When too many officers ask for the same day off, it goes by seniority as to who gets it.
> 
> We do have some people who want to be the "weekday police." They're usually the "millennial" crowd who forget that we work weekends also. Supervisors will remind them that's not how it works. If need be, some of their requested days off will be moved in order to be fair to everyone. Everyone will always get at least one full weekend off per DP if they want it. Some people like us like to work weekends, which helps out the guys who don't.
> 
> I agree, working weekends is more interesting. Gang activity is much more prevalent on weekends so shootings and violence are higher, as are robberies, and other violent crimes.
> 
> For real holidays such as Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, New Year's Eve, New Year's Day, and Thanksgiving, we use a wish list. Unless they want to work the holidays, everyone puts in a request as to which holidays they want off. The supervisors then try to make it fair for everyone. Everyone is going to have to work some holidays while everyone is going to be off on some holidays. It's been this way since before I came on and it seems to work pretty well. It's about as fair as it can be. Regardless if you have one year or 30 years on the job, everyone will get some holidays and some weekends off.


Very interesting, thanks for the info. Too bad nothing like that exists around here, it must be nice to have the ability to have some flexibility like that.
Only issue that I could see with 12s is filling overtime that no one volunteers for. With 8s you can mandate someone to stay over, can't really do that with 12s bc it would be a 24 hour shift. But with 4 days off a week, I'm sure people are much more willing to pick up overtime.


----------



## LA Copper

True, we have never mandated people to work "doubles" like you guys do, even when we were on 8 hour shifts. In fact, working a "double" has always been against policy.

If we need to fill a patrol spot, we either ask someone to stay over a few hours, task someone who doesn't work patrol to do it, or make calls to off-duty folks to see if they want to come in on their day off. Unfortunately our folks aren't like your folks back there, we don't always have people jumping at the chance to come in for a 10 or 12 hour day. It tends to get pretty busy out here and most guys want to enjoy their day off when they can to "decompress."


----------



## mpd61

My wife agreed to NOT put on anything like CNN, MSNBC all day.....................


----------



## EUPD377

The first agency I worked for worked six days on, two days off. Once every month and a half we got a four day weekend, which supposedly made up for the other weeks when you worked six days straight with a two day weekend. Just about anything is better than that.

We work 12’s where I’m at now and I love it. Shifts are kind of long, but every other weekend being a three day weekend is fantastic.


----------



## LA Copper

EUPD377 said:


> The first agency I worked for worked six days on, two days off. Once every month and a half we got a four day weekend, which supposedly made up for the other weeks when you worked six days straight with a two day weekend. Just about anything is better than that.


That sounds like a terrible schedule. How did the union agree with that?


----------



## EUPD377

LA Copper said:


> That sounds like a terrible schedule. How did the union agree with that?


I'm lucky enough to work in the south, where law enforcement unions aren't really a thing. The most we have is PBA, which is pretty much legal insurance for police officers, so you have a lawyer paid for if you're involved in a shooting or something similar. The schedule was a big reason I left and went to my current job.


----------



## LA Copper

I don't blame you for leaving that schedule. It sounds very demanding and after doing it for a number of years, could be depressing. I love the job but still need time off to recharge and get through some of the stuff we experience in this profession.


----------



## Tango_Sierra

With all the crap going on in the world let’s switch things up- Anybody have good news?? Anything.


----------



## res2244

Tango_Sierra said:


> With all the crap going on in the world let's switch things up- Anybody have good news?? Anything.


The academy I'm in queue for this August was uncanceled recently, right on time with the phase 2 reopening. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## USAF3424

res2244 said:


> The academy I'm in queue for this August was uncanceled recently, right on time with the phase 2 reopening. Hopefully it stays that way.


you still have time to change your mind lol


----------



## res2244

Eh its not gonna affect me. Being called an Uncle Tom didn’t either. Plus I motivated myself to get into shape for the Coopers test and I worked my ass off to get to the 30th percentile in everything (I KNOW that isn’t anything to write home about though). But bill 5218 is slightly concerning


----------



## HistoryHound

With all the aggravation and bullshit we've all been dealing with over the last year and a half I think it would be nice to share some good news. Not quite good things that happened today, but over the last few weeks. Despite Covid we had a beautiful wedding for my youngest and her new husband and my oldest just told us that we're going to be grandparents.


----------



## 02136colonel

Congrats!


----------



## Drebbin

Awesome congratulations.


----------



## k12kop

Mrs K12 has been putting up with yours truly for 33 years now.


----------



## Sooty

Congrats HH and K12 !! 

I'm wracking my last brain cell for something good....🤷‍♀️
Rescue kitty #6 is officially inside the house... trying to ease meetings with the residents...

Still working 60-72 hours a week... so not much time for new things. 

But yay go team!! 👏👏


----------



## KPD54

I Adopted a kitten! he's very cute.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Congrats to the new In-Laws/Grandparents (to be).Congrats to the new Kitties and their new homes.

Good news is always appreciated.


----------



## HistoryHound

I'm officially a Nonna now.


----------



## Roy Fehler

I woke up today, in relatively good health.


----------



## k12kop

It's June!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

I remembered how to get home at the end of my extra route coverage and although I've been home since just before noon, I'm kinda still awake and lucky to be going back in tonight.

And my union just ratified a FANTASTIC new contract which when it takes effect, will make many of us smile broadly. Now if my former chief would fall into a deep hole, I would reach Nirvana.


----------



## HistoryHound

We just welcomed our second grandchild.


----------



## EUPD377

HistoryHound said:


> We just welcomed our second grandchild.


Congratulations!


----------



## CCCSD

HistoryHound said:


> We just welcomed our second grandchild.


For the parents.

You, are safe.


----------



## Sooty

Congrats HH!!


----------

